# 1/28 Raw Discussion: Fallout from the Rumble



## Clique

The Rock is the NEW WWE Champion and John Cena has won the Royal Rumble Match for the second time in his career! I wonder what will happen next on the Road To WrestleMania?

:rock4 :cena2:vince3unk3

Discuss or RAGE!



wwe.com said:


> What did Mr. McMahon have to say about CM Punk losing the WWE Title after the WWE Chairman played a pivotal role in the main event? And why should Paul Heyman be worried heading into Raw on Monday night? Find out in this exclusive video from Royal Rumble! http://www.wwe.com/videos/mr-mcmaho...-heyman-wwecom-exclusive-jan-27-2013-26087762


----------



## un_pretti_er

Y2J looks as good as ever, and JBL was killing it per usual on the commentary. He needs to be full time on RAW.

Interested to see what's going to come of RAW tomorrow. I was very let down with Cena/Rock winning; not saying it was unexpected, but to me it just doesn't make sense. Far as I can tell, the match intrigues no one.


----------



## A$AP

THE POPCORN IS IN THE MICROWAVE. LET'S GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD. EXPECTING SOME MELTDOWNS. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA

In4 Y2J


----------



## HHHbkDX

fpalm What a wasted rumble match....

Can't WAIT for the fallout though!


----------



## Champ

rocky goat does it again.


----------



## NearFall

Rock will probably bring in the new title design. Punk said over Comic-Con and other interview panels a title was made and "waiting for me or more likely the next champion to introduce". That said, a rematch of some sort is on the cards and I look forward to seeing how this all develops, aswell as Punk's direction wrestlemania wise.


----------



## Ryan

Discuss or rage? CAN WE NOT FUCKING DO BOTH!


----------



## A$AP

EVERYBODY WAS KUNG FUUUU FIGHTINGGGG DUN NA DUN DA DUN DUN DUN

THOSE KIDS WERE FAST AS LIGHTINGGGGG 

*ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY*


----------



## NathWFC

Great to see Rock as champion again, but could they have made it any more obvious and predictable that that cunt Cena is going to take it off him at 'Mania? That man is a cancer upon this company.


----------



## CharliePrince

two words: BELT RE-DESIGN!!


----------



## silverspirit2001

This is going to be difficult....

Dolph will feud with Ziggler...again. Another career vs briefcase match soon.
Sheamus vs Orton.
Punk vs Cena matches galore. Because the rock wont wrestle.
Bo Dallas in feud with Wade
Ceasaro vs the Miz ongoing.

And crappy segments between Cena and the Rock, Punk bitching.


SO all in all, 10 mins of decent programing (Jericho and Dolph) 50 minutes of advertising and two hours of shite.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

silverspirit2001 said:


> This is going to be difficult....
> 
> *Dolph will feud with Ziggler...again. Another career vs briefcase match soon.*
> Sheamus vs Orton.
> Punk vs Cena matches galore. Because the rock wont wrestle.
> Bo Dallas in feud with Wade
> Ceasaro vs the Miz ongoing.
> 
> And crappy segments between Cena and the Rock, Punk bitching.
> 
> 
> SO all in all, 10 mins of decent programing (Jericho and Dolph) 50 minutes of advertising and two hours of shite.


Wut.


----------



## x78

:cena2 I respect you Rock, but you beat me last year, and I owe you one Jack. Let's settle this once and for all... at Wrestlemania!

The Rock says this: We had a hell of a match last year, so why not do it again? Only this time, the stakes will be even higher because it will be... for the WWE Championship! :rock4


----------



## klyon2815

silverspirit2001 said:


> This is going to be difficult....
> 
> *Dolph will feud with Ziggler*...again. Another career vs briefcase match soon.
> Sheamus vs Orton.
> Punk vs Cena matches galore. Because the rock wont wrestle.
> Bo Dallas in feud with Wade
> Ceasaro vs the Miz ongoing.
> 
> And crappy segments between Cena and the Rock, Punk bitching.
> 
> 
> SO all in all, 10 mins of decent programing (Jericho and Dolph) 50 minutes of advertising and two hours of shite.


Really? :lmao


----------



## Huganomics

Can't wait for the next dose of brilliant Rock/Cena promos.

"You're a goompy stoompy boomby loompy, Rock."
"Yeah, well your mom wears smelly pantyhose, Cena."

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## kimino

Sigh... ignorants, is quite obivious that Carlos Slim bought the WWE, and will have ADR winning the WWE title and retaining WHC champion at EC, then he will defend both titles at WM, in 2 FFW(against cena,rock and punk and the WHC against sheamus, ziggler and show)


----------



## HHHGame78

All you Rock marks get ready for him to drop it at Mania to


----------



## Emotion Blur

The Royal Rumble left me with an awful taste in my mouth...The only reason I'll be watching Raw is to see Jericho.


----------



## elo

I'd rather watch Dolph feud with Ziggy than Rock feud with Cena.

BOOK IT VINCE.


----------



## TAR

You guys thought Cena's promo last week was horrible? wait til Mondays!


----------



## silverspirit2001

oops I meant Ziggler will feud with Jericho.....

Sorry, slightly mentally unbalanced from rage.

PS forgot Big show VS ADR still


----------



## Arcade

I think we all know that a future title reign for John Cena is unavoidable.


----------



## The Absolute

Congrats to Creative for letting Punk have a long, legitimate title reign. It's definitely been entertaining. Anyway, I'm calling it now: Cena vs. Punk vs. Rock at Mania for the strap. And mark my words: Cena will win.


----------



## sharkboy22

Well, WWE wanted to get fans talking and they succeeded at it. I would love to see how shit goes down on RAW tomorrow. How do they explain this bullshit? And no the bullshit isn't Rock as WWE champ. It's Rock pulling through with a superman performance that only The Rock could get away with it seems. Gets his ass kicked throughout the match, gets attacked by The Shield, eats some boots in the corner, hits a clothesline, gets an elbow drop and somehow wins with just one People's Elbow.


----------



## Smoogle

Time for Cena to smile like a MOFO - talk extra loud, say he loves the people, point his mic to the crowd and say , AND THATS WHY I LOVE IT HERE CAUSE THE PEOPLE CAN SYA WHAT THEY WANT AND DO WHAT THEY WANT AND ITS WHY I AM HERE 24/7....P.S. he's probably going to be the leader of the shield and turn heel (Nah probably not )


----------



## silverspirit2001

elo said:


> I'd rather watch Dolph feud with Ziggy than Rock feud with Cena.
> 
> BOOK IT VINCE.


So would I, have a schizophrenic Dolph vs Ziggler. He could sell the beat down of himself.

Not sure who I would want to win.


----------



## XFace

IMO the royal rumble match conclusion could have been a tad bit more epic.

Would have also liked to see the rock do that rock bottom he was talking about where punk would think to himself "its over" to conclude the match, instead of a quick peoples elbow.

Will be sweet to see the rock in the elimination chamber though.

Cena winning the rumble? Im not even mad, but the fact that i don't even give a shit anymore kind of bothers me.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

LOL, personally, beyond all the other RR fallout, I want two things.

1) For Ziggler to start caring about the title he's supposed to getting ready to cash in on: the World Title. Aka Ziggler Army vs ADR and RR

2) Cole and Lawler getting attacked by The Shield. Sure, they've done the light trick before, so most people would assume that The SHIELD jumped Rock. But Cole was squealing like a pig.


----------



## Death Rider

Raw is going to be shit. Fuck seeing cena vs rock 2. I am going to start making an effort to watch TNA full time after tonight. Thanks wwe. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Belladonna29

Huganomics said:


> Can't wait for the next dose of brilliant Rock/Cena promos.
> 
> "You're a goompy stoompy boomby loompy, Rock."
> "Yeah, well your mom wears smelly pantyhose, Cena."
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


I wanna laugh at this...but this is probably close to what their promos are going to be like. Yah...


----------



## Clique

sharkboy22 said:


> Well, WWE wanted to get fans talking and they succeeded at it. I would love to see how shit goes down on RAW tomorrow. How do they explain this bullshit? And no the bullshit isn't Rock as WWE champ. It's Rock pulling through with a superman performance that only The Rock could get away with it seems. Gets his ass kicked throughout the match, gets attacked by The Shield, eats some boots in the corner, hits a clothesline, gets an elbow drop and somehow wins with just one People's Elbow.


It's all in preparation for the BIGGEST REMATCH OF ALL TIME with John Cena.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

All I can say is it was expected.

TBH I'm not all that mad, but I thought the Punk vs Rock match sucked. I seen it like this:
Botch through a table, down for 10 mins
Rock through a table, down for 10 mins
People's elbow, pin.

I'd like to had seen some kicking out of finishers. I was even hoping Punk would steal the Rock Bottom, it would have been perfect for him.

I will say, however, that Punk not being the champ for the first time in a year, and Raw roulette tomorrow... I'm interested to see what happens next!


----------



## DevinB333

Sometimes WWE.... I just want to give you a swift punch to the jejunum.


----------



## NathWFC

sharkboy22 said:


> Well, WWE wanted to get fans talking and they succeeded at it. I would love to see how shit goes down on RAW tomorrow. How do they explain this bullshit? And no the bullshit isn't Rock as WWE champ. It's Rock pulling through with a superman performance that only The Rock could get away with it seems. Gets his ass kicked throughout the match, gets attacked by The Shield, eats some boots in the corner, hits a clothesline, gets an elbow drop and somehow wins with just one People's Elbow.


ONLY The Rock could get away with this? That prick Cena does it in 95% of his matches.

I hope this was a sarcastic post.


----------



## JY57

inb4 Ziggler cash in


----------



## elo

Actually there is one thing that intrigues me and that is whether Punk gets a rematch or whether Vince and the writers suddenly get selective memory loss and a rematch isn't even mentioned, it really wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Lennon

One thing is guaranteed for Raw, the sight of Cena's face will make me want to kill somebody.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

fuck this bullshit


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

Punk's rematch will be at EC where yet again he will lose.


----------



## silverspirit2001

I must admit, I don't like punk that much, he is very hit and miss.

But the Rock should have not won that match. New viewers will not matter much, when the integrity of your product is damaged. And Cena is entirely the wrong person to regain integrity. Unless he turns heel, and that wont happen.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

silverspirit2001 said:


> This is going to be difficult....
> 
> *Dolph will feud with Ziggler...again. Another career vs briefcase match soon.*
> Sheamus vs Orton.
> Punk vs Cena matches galore. Because the rock wont wrestle.
> Bo Dallas in feud with Wade
> Ceasaro vs the Miz ongoing.
> 
> And crappy segments between Cena and the Rock, Punk bitching.
> 
> 
> SO all in all, 10 mins of decent programing (Jericho and Dolph) 50 minutes of advertising and two hours of shite.


Wut.


----------



## x78

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Wut.


To be fair, I'd probably rather watch Ziggler wrestling himself Fight Club-style than have to see Rock v Cena again.


----------



## Arcade

Mclovin it said:


> Raw is going to be shit. Fuck seeing cena vs rock 2. I am going to start making an effort to watch TNA full time after tonight. Thanks wwe.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


See you tomorrow night.


----------



## Chingo Bling

Why would he get a rematch when he was basically stripped of the title, then given a 2nd opportunity to defend it?


Looking forward to seeing if Jericho will be there or not, more than anything.


----------



## TAR

do you reckon Punk will turn on Heyman & The Shield?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Well, something to boost your moods, we could get a new belt design soon. Maybe as soon as tomorrow?


----------



## klyon2815

TheAussieRocket said:


> do you reckon Punk will turn on Heyman & The Shield?



I think it comes out that Heyman is behind the Shield. You never know with WWE though


----------



## CharliePrince

one word..

PIPEBOMB!!

you know it's gonna happen

incoming PIPEBOMB!!


----------



## RenegadexParagon

Huganomics said:


> Can't wait for the next dose of brilliant Rock/Cena promos.
> 
> "You're a goompy stoompy boomby loompy, Rock."
> "Yeah, well your mom wears smelly pantyhose, Cena."
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Lmao. 

Best post I've seen today.


----------



## x78

TheAussieRocket said:


> do you reckon Punk will turn on Heyman & The Shield?


I don't care, honestly what Punk does is irrelevant from this point onwards. He held the belt for over a year but didn't have a legacy defining victory or even a really memorable match, and now he'll be back to jobbing in the midcard. I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see him fall quicker than The Miz did. Punk is done, he might as well retire.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

That Belt Needs Changed


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201

Is any body really saprize we saw this coming wwe is so f**cking predictable it not even funny rock vs cena 2 great just grest fantastic wonderful terrific cena saga all over again why couldent cena get tyson kid injury and tyson still be around I hate that guy with a passion


----------



## brandiexoxo

The real question everyone wants to know is if Tamina will get her title shot against Kaitlyn tomorrow or not? I mean its safe to say that was the let down of the night.

Sent from my LG-C800 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## CM Buck

Rock is the ONLY one who can turn Cena heel at this point.....


----------



## elo

TommyWCECM said:


> Rock is the ONLY one who can turn Cena heel at this point.....


Cena will turn some time in the 9th year of his 10 year straight reign that he begins from the end of WM.


----------



## finalnight

WWE.com posted video of Vinny Mac saying he was going to "review" Paul Heyman's performance/activities tomorrow night on RAW live.


----------



## klyon2815

elo said:


> Cena will turn some time in the 9th year of his 10 year straight reign that he begins from the end of WM.


:lol:lol


----------



## x78

finalnight said:


> WWE.com posted video of Vinny Mac saying he was going to "review" Paul Heyman's performance/activities tomorrow night on RAW live.


Maybe Cena can strip him and cover him in BBQ sauce in the main event? :vince2


----------



## HHHGame78

finalnight said:


> WWE.com posted video of Vinny Mac saying he was going to "review" Paul Heyman's performance/activities tomorrow night on RAW live.


Calling Brock coming back, breaking Vince's arm setting up HHH/Brock II.


----------



## klyon2815

HHHGame78 said:


> Calling Brock coming back, breaking Vince's arm setting up HHH/Brock II.


wouldnt be suprised one bit


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/videos/mr-mcmaho...-heyman-wwecom-exclusive-jan-27-2013-26087762

Vince says he has big plans for Paul Heyman tomorrow


----------



## Freeloader

HHHGame78 said:


> Calling Brock coming back, breaking Vince's arm setting up HHH/Brock II.


Probably. Could care less too. 

That super predictable Royal Rumble really left an awful taste in my mouth. The Rumble is usually one of my favorites, and I had hope this one might top the last couple years, which were fairly sub par. Seems that is not the case. At this point, I truly hope The Undertaker just retires. A match with CM Punk is a plain waste of time if he doesn't have the belt. What a wasted opportunity, could of easily had Taker drop the belt and set up a tournament all summer. Instead they'll fill the card using Rock, Cena, Triple H, and Brock all against each other and with NO direction after Wrestlemania. 

I would not have booked the Rumble like that, and Wrestlemania is looking to be booked very poorly. I do not have a lot of faith in this product for the entire remainder of the 2013 calendar year.


----------



## Itami

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/mr-mcmaho...-heyman-wwecom-exclusive-jan-27-2013-26087762
> 
> Vince says he has big plans for Paul Heyman tomorrow


Maybe he has evidence of Heyman working with Shield... Hmm, should be interesting.

Either way, he better not fire him or anything. Face Vince is worrying.


----------



## HHHGame78

Rock vs Undertaker would have been a better match.


----------



## RM1902

A bit of deja vu here.

Raw in Las Vegas and its going to be a Roulette edition.

Reminds me of the epic "Pipebomb" by CM Punk in the Raw Roulette show in 2011 which happened to also be in Las Vegas.

Now Punk has lost the title to The Rock, could there another Pipebomb similar to 2011?


----------



## CharliePrince

CONFIRMED RAW SEGMENT:

Vince McMahon to call out Paul Heyman tomorrow and give him an official performance review
http://www.wwe.com/videos/mr-mcmaho...-heyman-wwecom-exclusive-jan-27-2013-26087762

this could lead to so many things..

specifically..

Brock Lesnar vs HHH at Wrestlemania :avit:


----------



## endersghost

I'm over HHH and Lesnar, I don't even want to see a payoff match there. If Lesnar must have a WM match let it be against Taker, but honestly if I never see Lesnar again it'll be too soon.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/videos/chris-jer...ds-backstage-wwecom-exclusive-jan-27-26087755

Jericho & Ziggler exchange words in backstage exclusive. So they are continuing this feud where they left off or something?


----------



## Stroker Ace

I'm just hoping to see Rock toss that belt in the garbage, or burn it, or beat it with a hammer or pour acid on it. 

Just rid it and replace it.


----------



## Sarcasm1

CharliePrince said:


> CONFIRMED RAW SEGMENT:
> 
> Vince McMahon to call out Paul Heyman tomorrow and give him an official performance review
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/mr-mcmaho...-heyman-wwecom-exclusive-jan-27-2013-26087762
> 
> this could lead to so many things..
> 
> specifically..
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs HHH at Wrestlemania :avit:


Since when did Heyman get employed by Vince to warrant a performance review?


----------



## Saint Dick

BROCK LESNAR


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

iDogBea said:


> I'm just hoping to see Rock toss that belt in the garbage, or burn it, or beat it with a hammer or pour acid on it.
> 
> Just rid it and replace it.


Hm, I completely forgot about the possibility of Rock bringing in the new belt.

Looks like I have something to look forward to tomorrow night!


----------



## Stroker Ace

The Rawk said:


> Hm, I completely forgot about the possibility of Rock bringing in the new belt.
> 
> Looks like I have something to look forward to tomorrow night!


It was literally the main reason I was happy he won, because Punk sure as hell wasn't gonna be the one to do it.


----------



## The Absolute

Well that sets up HHH/Lesnar II.


----------



## Emotion Blur

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/chris-jer...ds-backstage-wwecom-exclusive-jan-27-26087755
> 
> Jericho & Ziggler exchange words in backstage exclusive. So they are continuing this feud where they left off or something?


Impossible, that would require logical thinking and a memory span longer than a month from the writers.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-night...n-after-royal-rumble-wwecom-exclusiv-26087769

exclusive: Paul Heyman vows revenge on Vince and will let him know about his frustration face to face (also found out about review Vince will do on him)


----------



## Huganomics

x78 said:


> Maybe Cena can strip him and cover him in BBQ sauce in the main event? :vince2


It would still be a better match than Rock/Cena. :vince2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WOW there is some incredible butt hurt in the RR discussion thread. Anyways, Rock bringing in a new title would be great, and I wonder what Cena's reaction will be tonight on RAW. Also looks like dolph is gonna have to cash in soon.


----------



## Johnno3k

NathWFC said:


> Great to see Rock as champion again, but could they have made it any more obvious and predictable that that cunt Cena is going to take it off him at 'Mania? That man is a cancer upon this company.


Unless you own the company and realized how much money he is making you


----------



## JY57

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WOW there is some incredible butt hurt in the RR discussion thread. Anyways, Rock bringing in a new title would be great, and I wonder what Cena's reaction will be tonight on RAW. *Also looks like dolph is gonna have to cash in soon.*


the guy has 5 months & a half left to cash in.


----------



## PowerandGlory

cena winning the rumble sucked. rock winning the title was fine but it was so anticlimatic


----------



## Stroker Ace

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WOW there is some incredible butt hurt in the RR discussion thread. Anyways, Rock bringing in a new title would be great, and I wonder what Cena's reaction will be tonight on RAW. Also looks like dolph is gonna have to cash in soon.


Cena's gonna bitch about how he deserves a rematch with the Rock and how he wants to be the one to take that title off him.

Cue Punk who wants a rematch of his own.

They'll likely start setting up for the EC match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JY57 said:


> the guy has 5 months & a half left to cash in.


You know what, they might even just stretch this out till then. 

@iDogBea I can see Punk going ballistic on RAW for a scenario like that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WOW there is some incredible butt hurt in the RR discussion thread. Anyways, Rock bringing in a new title would be great, and I wonder what Cena's reaction will be tonight on RAW. Also looks like dolph is gonna have to cash in soon.


Probably some overhyped promo about him going to Wrestlemania or he'll interrupt The Rock during his victory promo. Punk will most likely come out and say that he has a rematch clause which will begin the build for Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Huganomics

Since the last Raw Roulette ended with the infamous pipebomb speech, it'd be cool if they had a cold open with Punk sitting at the top of the stage and ranting again.


----------



## Stroker Ace

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You know what, they might even just stretch this out till then.
> 
> @iDogBea I can see Punk going ballistic on RAW for a scenario like that.


Punk has no reason to blame anyone, but himself as he nearly got himself stripped of the title and Rock won it fairly.

But he might blame the Shield which will prompt them to come out.

It'd be awesome to see Punk/Cena/Rock vs. Shield, but there's no way in hell that's happening.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

iDogBea said:


> Punk has no reason to blame anyone, but himself as he nearly got himself stripped of the title and Rock won it fairly.
> 
> But he might blame the Shield which will prompt them to come out.
> 
> It'd be awesome to see Punk/Cena/Rock vs. Shield, but there's no way in hell that's happening.


Bit soon to turn Punk back, but it should happen. Punk is still pretty damn loved, and can pick right back up where he left off as a face. But there is no credible heels, and one huge mega face is gonna need to turn.


----------



## Chingo Bling

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You know what, they might even just stretch this out till then.
> 
> @iDogBea I can see Punk going ballistic on RAW for a scenario like that.



I have a gut feeling that he will cash in the night they unify the titles only for AJ to turn on him and make off with Cena. :


----------



## Stroker Ace

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Bit soon to turn Punk back, but it should happen. Punk is still pretty damn loved, and can pick right back up where he left off as a face. But there is no credible heels, and one huge mega face is gonna need to turn.


Could be Punk, could be Cena even though people have been saying for years that it's not happening.

Who knows, this could be the year. He had such a shitty 2012 that it secretly drove him mad and now he's doing everything in his power to make sure he's back on top as champion where he feels he belongs.

That might include working with Shield.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Chingo Bling said:


> I have a gut feeling that he will cash in the night they unify the titles only for AJ to turn on him and make off with Cena. :


LOL double turns FTW!



> Could be Punk, could be Cena even though people have been saying for years that it's not happening.
> 
> Who knows, this could be the year. He had such a shitty 2012 that it secretly drove him mad and now he's doing everything in his power to make sure he's back on top as champion where he feels he belongs.
> 
> That might include working with Shield.


I just think Cena has been over pushed to the max, and his star power has been stretched out way beyond its limit.


----------



## H

Well, now we see if WWE stays predictable. We likely won't see if Trips/Lesnar II happens until after the Chamber, unless for some reason Trips and/or Lesnar show tomorrow night. 

Punk gets a rematch, just a matter of when. After tonight though, it's clear there's no way he'll beat Rock, ever. He beat Rock's ass for a while, then went down with one elbow.

Jericho coming back was pretty cool, looking forward to seeing what he does.


----------



## Stroker Ace

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL double turns FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> I just think Cena has been over pushed to the max, and his star power has been stretched out way beyond its limit.


I cant really see anyone else doing it unless they turn Orton or somethig. Cena's the only one that would have a big impact unless Brock comes back quick.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

*SPOILER ALERT (How do I use spoiler tags?):*

The show opens up with fireworks and pyro. Cena's music hits. Crowd boos.

Cena talks to the camera man. "How you doin' man!? This is sure an excited crowd!" The camera man resists the urge to punch Cena. Cena runs to the ring. He points at a "RYBACK N CENA ROCK" sign, and nods. "Certainly no shortage of excitement from the WWE Universe tonight!" The crowd's boos increase in volume. "As some of you may have seen, the beast, Ryback and I, wrestled it out at the Royal Rumble, but I got the best of him." Booing continues. "Now, CM Punk, the poopy head was defeated by The Rock last night. That is great news for the WWE Universe, because, let's face it *camera zooms in close to Cena* that poopy head just was not drawing well enough!" Cena laughs with his standard, golden boy, good looking cheesy smile, while the crowd is silent. Dolph Ziggler's music hits, and a massive pop is shown. Vince, sitting backstage, regrets not taping the show so that the video team could edit it out. "Listen up John"-
"No, you listen up to me, you poopy head! Dolph, you and your girlfriend AJ are both disgusting to the WWE Universe, and we are sick of you!" The crowd boos Cena. "John, you might have won the Royal Rumble, but I have Money In The Bank, and I'm gonna be a much better world champion than you have ever dreamed to be!" AJ Lee grabs the mic. "John, you sick, crazy man. You hurt me in a way that we've yet to explain, so tonight, Big E Langston is going to take you on!" The crowd cheers. "Bring it on, poopheads! BECAUSE THE MAIN EVENT TONIGHT, ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW, WILL BE, CENA VS LANGSTON, ON MONDAY NIGHT RAWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!" Cena exclaims, while Big E looks on with a straight face, and Ziggler shows some sort of affection toward AJ. Cut to commercial break.

Return from break. Did You Know? WWE's Royal Rumble recorded more buys than "Stacy's Night Of Fun", "Stacy's Night Of Fun II", Stacy's Night Of Fun III", and Stacy's Night Of Fun IIII"...COMBINED!!!! Cut to backstage, where Vince McMahon is walking with a stupid smirk on his face. Crowd pops. He runs into...WHO DO YOU KNOW, PAUL HEYMAN AND CM PUNK! "Punk, look. I don't know what shenanigans you were trying to pull with the lights going off, but they obviously didn't work. So, I'm gonna have to"- "Listen to me, alright you old, pathetic, pile of trash" Punk interrupts. "I'm the best in the world. I didn't have anything to do with those lights last night, but I know they cost me the match, and I'm mad." "CM Punk is the best in the world. He didn't deserve such"- Heyman says, but is interrupted by Vince. "Listen up to me, alright blubber belly. You can say that you're the best in the world, but the fact is that The Rock beat you. Now, since you had such a strong reign as champion, normally I'd give you a title rematch clause. However, since you have been such a terrible person to the WWE Universe" Vince pauses for a pop from the crowd, but even they've grown bored of this one. "I'm not giving you one!" Vince laughs, smirks with evil intent, and then struts away as Punk looks on in anger. Michael Cole is laughing, clearly forced and not organically, and then says we're cutting to commercial break.

Layla El is in the ring. Kaitlyn's music hits and the crowd goes mild. She high fives a few fans and points to the crowd. The bell rings, and Layla quickly attacks her. Jerry Lawler makes a sexual reference. Kaitlyn begins laughing in the middle of her match while in a rest hold. Kaitlyn counters and hits her. Jerry Lawler makes a sexual reference. Kaitlyn botches a move, and throws Layla into the turnbuckle, and powerslams her. Jerry Lawler makes a sexual reference. Kaitlyn sets up; Spear! She pins Layla, and celebrates. Jerry Lawler makes a sexual reference. Cut to backstage; Josh Matthews interviews Sheamus. "Sheamus, how are you feeling, after you came so close to winning the Rumble, but came up short?" Sheamus laughs, and looks at Josh, emanating Cena's attempts to be serious during his promos. "Listen up fella. I know I didn't get what I wanted at the Royal Rumble, but I still got to kick some arse. I'll get my title shot soon enough, one way or another." Cut to commercial break.

Rhodes are in the ring. Team Hell no come out to a huge pop for Bryan specifically. A match is starting, but a non-title one. The match goes back and forth, with Rhodes Scholars dominating, until Hell No makes a comeback. Bryan locks in his finishing move and gets in a lot of offense, but all of it is no sold. Suddenly, out of nowhere, Rhodes Scholars get on the offensive, and Sandow pins Daniel Bryan. They celebrate while Bryan and Kane stand outside of the ring. Cut to backstage. "I know the Royal Rumble didn't go too well for the Funkasaurus, and all of his loyal fans out there, but that don't mean the Funkasaurus isn't gonna win tonight." Says Brodus Clay. "I'm gonna destroy my opponent tonight, my promise, and make all of my fans happy, because the fans who dance to the funk, and all of the WWE Universe deserve it!"

Back on TV, Epico is in the ring. Brodus Clay has a 2 minute entrance. He walks into the ring and squashes Epico. Primo comes out and they 2-on-1 him, but he squashes them both. Then he celebrates. A "coming up next" clip is shown, involving Antonio Cesaro and Ryback. Cut to commercial break.

Ryback comes out to a pop. Cesaro comes out to silence. The two wrestle for 2 minutes or so with Cesaro being very impressive, before the lights go out. It's The Shield! No way! They attack Ryback, and he single-handedly beats the 3 of them up, but they come back. Michael Cole mentions the numbers game. Vintage Michael Cole. Orton's music hits! Here comes the viper! 3-on-2 though, The Shield are dominating, and wait a minute; it's Sheamus! Sheamus saves them, and they take out The Shield. Ryback chants feed me more, while Sheamus and Orton look at each other with tension in the eyes. Cut to commercial break.

The Rock's music hits! He comes out! Speakers are on each side of the turnbuckles. "Finally, The Rock has come back, to Las Vegas!" He says. Crowd goes wild because he is The Rock. "See, as WWE Champion, The Rock can say this; The Rock is the great one. The Rock is the People's Champion. And the people are happy to see the People's Champion, The Rock, back for one night only, in Las Vegas. The Rock has electrified the people." Punk's music hits. "Rock, you may have defeated me due to your shenanigans with the lights, but I'm the better man. I'm the best in the world. I'm the better champion. I would beat you any day. I'm the best in the world." Punk hands the mic over to Heyman. "Rock, despite your shenanigans, and the hatred of these fans to hurt my dear friend CM Punk, you all are ineffective. And if The Rock were more of a man"- The Rock interrupts. "Alright, listen to me, you pony-tailed, fat flabby fish looking pile of monkey crap, you need to shut the hell up and know your role, jabroni, because the people's champ is talking!" The crowd pops. "The Rock is not afraid of your boyfriend." The Rock expects a pop because he called them gay, but the crowd is silent. "In fact, The rock is willing to face you at any place, at any time, in a rematch for this title!" The Rock's music hits. The Up Next: Cena Vs. Big E Langston graphic is shown.

Ziggler's music hits as Big E walks out, along with Ziggler and AJ. Big E is confused what to do, as nobody told him what to do, so Ziggler shakes his ass and they walk out to the ring. Cena wrestles Big E. Lawler mentions that Cena has no chance against a giant with the power of Big E. Big E hits a finisher. Cena kicks out. Big E hits his finisher again. Cena kicks out. Big E clotheslines the ref by accident. Ziggler hits Cena with a chair, then does his finisher on a chair. Big E does his finisher. AJ steps on him. The ref is revived by Big E, who goes for the pin, but Cena kicks out! Big E goes for his finisher again, but Cena counters it with an Attitude Adjustment! Cena goes for the pin, but Ziggler distracts the referee. Cena hits him with a shoulder block, then AJ Lee gets up. Cena does the "You can't see me!" taunt, and and calls her a poophead, to which she does an Oscar quality angry look, and pretends to be unhappy. She steps down, and Big E hits his finisher on Cena as Cena turns around. Big E goes for the pin, but Cena kicks out. Big E lifts him back up, but Cena locks in the STF! Big E taps out! John Cena wins, and his music hits, and the crowd boos as he throws up the Cs! The show is over.


----------



## jaymo123

Rock says on Raw he has done it all and before he can say anything else, Cena makes his way down to the ring. Rock congratulates Cena on his Rumble win but before he can finish, Punk angrily makes his way to the ring. Punk and Cena say what they say and Rock says "After 5 boring minutes, the Rock says No Your Role and Shut Your Mouth!" 

Rock goes on to say Rock doesn't care about either one of you Jabroni's, he wants to do something that no one in the WWE has never done, end the streak. Rock says his catchphrase and leaves, leaving Cena and Punk looking confused. 

Then at the Chamber, Rock wins but the lights go out. No Shield this time, it's the Undertaker and the PPV ends with Rock and Taker in the ring face to face. 

Maybe I just wish this could happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

iDogBea said:


> I cant really see anyone else doing it unless they turn Orton or somethig. Cena's the only one that would have a big impact *unless Brock comes back quick.*


BREAKING NEWS 2 more years :brock

:lol


----------



## Stroker Ace

@JeffHardyHater repped :lmao




swagger_ROCKS said:


> BREAKING NEWS 2 more years :brock
> 
> :lol


Oddly this is posted directly after the PPV, but I guess we have an answer now.


----------



## The Ice King

Glad Rock won. But hated that Rock won. 
Cena........I don't want to wish pain upon him......that's bad......but if he happens to get injured for a long period of time causing him to not be able to wrestle for a year.......I wouldn't mind....at all. 
I'm beyond pissed he won.......
I. do. not. want. Rock/Cenauuugggggghhhh

Tomorrow I hope Rock brings a new title. I hope Cena trips and tears an ACL. I hope Punk gets a rematch. I hope we DON'T get HHH/Lesnar. I hope the Shield get an actual Promo.
I hope for a lot of things with this damn company, but it's not going to happen. But I'll keep watching cause I'm an addict. And yes, I hate that part of myself. I want to fast forward 5 years so Vince and Cena can stop being butt buddies cause they're finally too old. I just want it to end......please.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'm hoping that Rock introduces a title but a I doubt it.


----------



## TJTheGr81

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WOW there is some incredible butt hurt in the RR discussion thread. Anyways, Rock bringing in a new title would be great, and I wonder what Cena's reaction will be tonight on RAW. Also looks like dolph is gonna have to cash in soon.


One look at that thread and I noped the fuck out of there. It's fucking ridiculous. Sadly, it'll trickle in here over the next day. I do hope Rock brings a new title though, he's pretty much the last hope I have for it happening, since it seemed like Punk wasn't gonna do it (or who knows, maybe he was saving it for Day 500  ). Interested to see how Punk reacts and whether or not the Shield/Not Shield attack will play into it.

Gonna have to try to enjoy everything in spite of Cena, now more than ever. It's becoming more and more likely that we're getting an entirely new level of Super Cena. 

Main thing though: I pray to every God there is that Jericho is here to stay.


----------



## Huganomics

I'm thinking Godfather and Brodus will team up in a Blast from the Past match and Cesaro will compete in a Flag match.


----------



## Hawksea

swagger_ROCKS said:


> BREAKING NEWS 2 more years :brock
> 
> :lol


*2 MORE YEARS! 2 MORE YEARS!*


----------



## RatedR10

I'm looking forward to Raw. Mainly because now I know Jericho is sticking around and will be there. The Rock is also WWE Champion and I'm curious to hear from Punk regarding The Shield. That smirk when the lights came on told the story. I want to know what that was about.

I wonder what Vince has in store for Heyman as well. Maybe a Lesnar appearance happens beginning to the build towards HHH/Lesnar II?


----------



## Figure4Leglock

Always possible Cena finally wipes that smark on his face and stops making those horrible console game references. Time to get serious John. Try to sell your future feud, please. Whatever it might be.

Excited for tonights RAW? Not looking forward for anything special. Y2J promo, thats it. Deliver that WWE, deliver that.


----------



## Revil Fox

iDogBea said:


> Could be Punk, could be Cena even though people have been saying for years that it's not happening.
> 
> Who knows, this could be the year. He had such a shitty 2012 that it secretly drove him mad and now he's doing everything in his power to make sure he's back on top as champion where he feels he belongs.
> 
> That might include working with Shield.


A Cena/Punk double turn could work, if they were willing to do it. Cena is revealed as being the leader of the Shield. He says he did everything he could to keep the title on Punk until he fought the Rock, because he knew there was no way Punk could beat the Rock. He just isn't good enough. Then Vince said he'd strip Punk of the title if the Shield interfered and he couldn't take the chance that Punk pulled it out, so he sent them down to the ring to take out the Rock. Losing to the Rock last year has been eating at him all year and he NEEDS to beat him, and he's finally willing to do everything and anything to do so.

Punk comes out later and says that he heard what Cena said and it's made him realize something. He realizes that he isn't the best in the world anymore. He's grown too complacent and reliant on other people. He apologizes for the delusional way he's acted, and he says that he needs to take some time off to get his head straight. But he does no forgive, and he does not forget, and when he comes back there will be hell to pay for bad influences in his life that brought him down and that it will be unlike anything the WWE has ever seen before.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Cena enters the ring while smirking, met with a mixed reaction of cheers and boos*

Cena: Now... Now... We need to clarify some things. One: I just had a bowl of Fruity Pebbles this morning. Two: I left the doors to my hotel room open and I'm sure a _certain_ obsessed fan will come in and steal all of my memorabilia! Yes, I'm talking about you Zack Ryder.

*audience is mostly confused*

Cena: Hold on... before I continue... what day is it today? Anyone? 

*Cena raises the microphone, a few children scream out "Monday!"*

Cena: Monday? Are we sure about that? Can someone check the calender?! Monday... Monday... Monday, Monday, Monday. Ahh, tough old Monday. You have a long, rest-filled, and enjoyable weekend, and then BAM! LIKE A BRICK IN YOUR FACE, MONDAY just comes in and rains on your parade. Don't believe me?

*Cena scouts for a victim in the audience*

Cena: Now you! Yes you, kid in the front row. You probably spend your mondays... wishing you could go back in time, right? Back in time to good ol' Sunday, or Saturday. Doesn't it suck having to go back to school, back to Mr. Jefferson yapping his face off about how you forgot to turn in your homework, or how you're too _old_ to be wearing Jean Shorts? 

*Kid smiles and nods, while Cena points at his Gym shorts*

Cena: Yes... Mondays are tough. But knowing you, you probably doze off in class anyways. Dream about getting some ice cream or talking to that one pretty girl in your class that you think might like you back! 

(Backstage, Vince is grinning emphatically)

Cena: And that old man over there! For you, Monday might not be all that different from Sunday. If you're retired and living at home like I presume you do, Monday might even be quite relaxing! But, I'm sure that you can notice how the world suddenly SPEEDS UP come Monday. No time for relaxation. It's just a speeding car going back to the Future with Marty McFly screaming for it to slow down!

*sympathy laughs from the crowd*

Cena: See, Mondays can be tough. Monday can be the kind of day that starts off a chain reaction of tough days of work, studying, and no playing. And for WWE superstars, it's no different. Heck, just look at Dolph Ziggler! Coming off a Rumble loss, Ziggler has to deal with being a blond-haired clown for the rest of the week! 

*audience is mostly confused*

Cena: And for me, I'm here to address many of the same fans I saw yesterday. I'm here to perform, just as I did yesterday. But the difference between my Mondays and everyone else's Mondays is that there isn't ANYWHERE I'd rather be, and you better believe it Jack that I love the intensity, I love the speed, I love the world coming together and moving forward for MONDAY NIGHT RAW. AND THIS MONDAY SURE ISN'T MUNDANE BECAUSE BY GOLLY I AM GOING TO THE MAIN EVENT OF WRESTLEEEEMANIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

(Backstage:

Sheamus: That was a bizarre but passionate promo by Cena... that's what I should say if anyone asks, right Fella?

WWE Creative: Yes )

And then the Rock and Cena have a promo discussing how much they respect each other, and how they're basically best friends.

/Fin


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

Obviously the Vince/Heyman segment will eventually lead to Brock/HHH 2.

Dolph Vs Jericho to continue from last summer? cant see him cashing in til after WM then.

Wonder if we will start to see the direction for the World Championship at WM.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Haven't watched the Rumble yet,but getting that twice in a life match..

GO FUCK YOURSELF VINCE


----------



## Hawksea

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Haven't watched the Rumble yet,but getting that twice in a life match..
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF VINCE


No Punk, more........


----------



## mblonde09

TJTheGr81 said:


> One look at that thread and I noped the fuck out of there. It's fucking ridiculous. Sadly, it'll trickle in here over the next day. *I do hope Rock brings a new title though,* he's pretty much the last hope I have for it happening, since *it seemed like Punk wasn't gonna do it (or who knows, maybe he was saving it for Day 500  ).* Interested to see how Punk reacts and whether or not the Shield/Not Shield attack will play into it.
> 
> Gonna have to try to enjoy everything in spite of Cena, now more than ever. It's becoming more and more likely that we're getting an entirely new level of Super Cena.
> 
> Main thing though: I pray to every God there is that Jericho is here to stay.


I'm sure Punk would've loved to have done it... but did you _really_ think they were going to let Punk introduce the new belt? Sorry, but just like the 'Mania main-event, that's another thing that's reserved for Cena.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

Enjoyed the PPV last night, disliked the endings of the 2 main events and the direction WWE are headed in as a result of these endings.

Rock/Cena 2 looks inevitable and there just won't be the appetite for it like there was the first time around, even among casuals imo. Johnboy winning the Rumble and going on to finish Wrestlemania standing tall over Rock really makes me feel down on the product, if it pans out that way, as it is looking to be. Same old shit, nobody truly benefits other than Cena who is as big as he is ever going to be and can only go downhill, as we are seeing with his atrocious mic work on RAW. 

This also probably means HHH/Brock 2 is inevitable. Again there won't be the same appetite for that match as there was at Summerslam. They'll take a backseat to Rock/Cena and it'll probably be a good, brutal encounter but I couldn't care less if Hunter gets his win back. 

I am interested in how a Punk/Taker feud could potentially go down. That's the only outlier in this seemingly formulaic RTWM. The make-up of the WHC match is also sort of up-in-the-air but that title his been downgraded so much that it's difficult to get excited for any feuds over it. 

Feeling disappointed overall. This new 'motivational, inspirational' Rock just isn't the same as the coolest motherfucker around that he was in his prime. I'm not psyched for his reign like I would have been had you told me that Rock would be WWE Champion in 2013 a few years ago. I hope he can turn me round but I doubt that he will. 

Hoping RAW can somewhat reinvigorate my wrestling interest but I doubt it will.


----------



## MOX

My only hope now for the WM main event is that Punk or somebody can make it a triple threat. Not even remotely interested in Rock/Cena 2.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Dreading the next 2 months


----------



## Honey Bucket

I'm actually really looking forward to this show. 

Predicting we'll get the obligatory speech from The Rock, where he'll either get confronted by Cena or Punk. Maybe both?

They will have to start progressing further with the tag team title picture. If Rhodes Scholars are still involved with Kane and Bryan then that can fuck right off.

Hope to see The Shield involved tonight, not just a five minute run in that has become customary.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Sorry Double post!



HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> They can create stars on command..


That old chest nut. What bullshit.

Come on guys. They made Punk look strong. It took a Rock Bottom to the outside, a Sharpshooter and TWO Peoples Elbows for The Rock to actually defeat CM Punk.

The Rock was pinned after one powerbomb through a table, he didn't even get the GTS.


----------



## zkorejo

Fun time is over! Rock Punk was one of the best feuds ever IMO. Too bad RR mainevent will be better than WM 29, which is a step backwards. Let the mindfckin promos begin! 

I am really hoping for a new belt design. But I m sure its not happening.


----------



## apokalypse

Paul Heyman reaction 

http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-night...n-after-royal-rumble-wwecom-exclusiv-26087769


----------



## Heel

If you thought 3 hours was bad before, just wait until it's packed with Fruity Pebbles promos. All the Punk 'haters' don't realise how good they had it.


----------



## DJ2334

This will be the my first time going to Raw. Pretty stoked. Hope it's a really good show.


----------



## RAWImpact

DJ2334 said:


> This will be the my first time going to Raw. Pretty stoked. Hope it's a really good show.


Wow, you really got a great show to go to for your first RAW. Have fun!

I'm really excited for the show tonight. I am a huge Punk fan and I loved Punk's reign, but it will be refreshing to see someone new with the belt, especially The Rock, who hasn't had it since 2002. Don't see how any wrestling fan could possibly be dreading the next few months. It's the Road to WrestleMania. This is always the most fun and exciting time of the wrestling year.


----------



## Starbuck

Rock is WWE Champion. Can't wait to see that. I'd love it if he came out with a new belt. That would make my day. I'm over the non-spinner belt at this stage. New belt plz. Rock/Cena is happening and I've accepted it. I suggest the rest of you just swallow the pill. Things will be much easier for you if you do. 

Vince and Heyman? Potential to be a gold segment. I'm thinking that maybe The Shield will attack Vince per the request of Heyman which will maybe lead us to some sort of HHH/Shield type of deal for Mania. We'll see. 

I'm looking forward to the show tonight but won't be watching live. Staying up last night for the Rumble killed me. I'm getting too old for this shit. Let the fuckery continue.

:cena2


----------



## TAR

Hang on, hang on hang on. Anyone seeing a pattern here? This almost exact time last year, Triple H did a performance evaluation on John Laurinitis, & The Undertaker returned. That was January 30th of 2012. Now fast foward one year and Vince McMahon is now doing a perfomance evaluation on Paul Heyman. January 28th, will Taker return?


----------



## That Guy

Plan on watching Raw for the first time in a few months, hope it lives up to the hype and the WWE ups their game like usual with the Road to Wrestlemania. 

Pretty surprised we didn't get Lesnar at the Rumble but who knows, maybe sometime down the Road to Wrestlemania he will come back. 

And interested to see who will be next up in the WWE's HoF.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade

Performance evaluation on Heyman?

:heyman

I don't think I can take Cena winning, Punk losing and Heyman getting fired all in the span of two days.


----------



## Starbuck

Just spent the last while reading through some of the threads here. :lmao :lmao :lmao So much fucking butthurt. WOW. Some folks are gonna throw a rope up when Rock walks out with that title later on and Punk's standing there with nothing. :lol


----------



## Death Rider

Arcade said:


> See you tomorrow night.


I never said I was not watching. Just it will be shit :side: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Sgt Lampshade

Starbuck said:


> Just spent the last while reading through some of the threads here. :lmao :lmao :lmao So much fucking butthurt. WOW. Some folks are gonna throw a rope up when Rock walks out with that title later on and *Punk's standing there with nothing. *:lol


He is gonna look pretty naked without it.

I suppose nostalgia might hit me a bit when I see Rock out with the belt on RAW. 

But it probably won't last very long.


----------



## blur

Starbuck said:


> Just spent the last while reading through some of the threads here. :lmao :lmao :lmao So much fucking butthurt. WOW. Some folks are gonna throw a rope up when Rock walks out with that title later on and Punk's standing there with nothing. :lol



unk2 To many of us the second pinfall never happened. 

What are you talking about? Punk's still the Champ after Shield attack DA RAWK.


STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT.


----------



## DaftFox

I can't even be bothered watching this. Pissed about Cena/Rock winning. Yes, I am mad bro. Punk is one of the only entertaining guys on the roster, he should be champion. 

The Rock doesn't need it and Cena sure as hell doesn't need it. Rock/Cena was God awful last year and somehow this time around it'll be worse as Cena is going over. 

I am a Rocky fan but I still think Punk should have held the title and dropped it to a new star at some point. Hell I even wanted Ryback to win the rumble even though i'm not a fan, just because he is a star in the making.


----------



## Starbuck

Sgt Lampshade said:


> He is gonna look pretty naked without it.
> 
> I suppose nostalgia might hit me a bit when I see Rock out with the belt on RAW.
> 
> But it probably won't last very long.


I am very much looking forward to Rock coming out as champion, preferably with a new belt but I won't be picky. Rock is champ, that's good enough for me.



blur said:


> unk2 To many of us the second pinfall never happened.
> 
> What are you talking about? Punk's still the Champ after Shield attack DA RAWK.
> 
> 
> STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT.


unk3


----------



## RFalcao

Cm Punk will say he won the match.


----------



## NoyK

Expecting somehow an announcement saying that it wasn't The Shield who attacked Rock.


----------



## NearFall

Starbuck said:


> Just spent the last while reading through some of the threads here. :lmao :lmao :lmao So much fucking butthurt. WOW. Some folks are gonna throw a rope up when Rock walks out with that title later on and Punk's standing there with nothing. :lol


Don't bury dem marks hopes! unk3


----------



## TKOW

TheAussieRocket said:


> Hang on, hang on hang on. Anyone seeing a pattern here? This almost exact time last year, Triple H did a performance evaluation on John Laurinitis, & The Undertaker returned. That was January 30th of 2012. Now fast foward one year and Vince McMahon is now doing a perfomance evaluation on Paul Heyman. January 28th, will Taker return?


I'd say there's a good chance that Taker returns tonight to start the build for whoever he's facing at WrestleMania (PUNK), but I'm not getting my hopes up after the fuckery WWE pulled last night.


----------



## SDWarrior

I'm curious what in the world WWE is planning to do with Ryback now that they've completely ruined his character and apparently buried him in top card limbo forever. Same thing with Ziggler. For the two guys who are supposed to be the future faces of the WWE, the company sure is making them look like complete crap.


----------



## JY57

SDWarrior said:


> I'm curious what in the world WWE is planning to do with Ryback now that they've completely ruined his character and apparently buried him in top card limbo forever. Same thing with Ziggler. For the two guys who are supposed to be the future faces of the WWE, the company sure is making them look like complete crap.


Ziggler still has MITB and will be WHC soon (to my disgust)

Ryback on the other hand who knows. I wouldn't be surprised if he wins MITB at Mania (If they do it) or beats whoever his opponent is. After 4 PPV losses, a big win at Mania will re-establish him


----------



## RAWImpact

How in the world were Ryback and Ziggler buried? Ryback made it to the final two of the Rumble match and was eliminated only by the top guy in WWE. Ziggler still has the MitB briefcase and is going to be world champion soon. I don't see how that's a burial for either guy. Besides, I wouldn't be too quick to count Ryback out of a World Heavyweight Championship match just yet. WWE's plans for the WHC aren't set in stone like the plans for the WWE Championship are.


----------



## AthenaMark

DaftFox said:


> I can't even be bothered watching this. Pissed about Cena/Rock winning. Yes, I am mad bro. Punk is one of the only entertaining guys on the roster, he should be champion.
> 
> The Rock doesn't need it and Cena sure as hell doesn't need it. Rock/Cena was God awful last year and somehow this time around it'll be worse as Cena is going over.
> 
> I am a Rocky fan but I still think Punk should have held the title and dropped it to a new star at some point. Hell I even wanted Ryback to win the rumble even though i'm not a fan, just because he is a star in the making.


Hey, genius? CM Punk's title reign was a gimmick. It wasn't legit. It was all for a reason. This one. He was getting bad ratings all last year. He would of BEEN LOST the belt had the Rock match not been on the cards. 

The Rock doesn't the WWE title. Doesn't need the WWE. They NEED him....CM Punk could retire today and it wouldnt make a difference. That guy is walking around with Brian Danielson's gimmick from 2006 and acting like he's legit. LOL. Get real. 

As champion, Ryback had him beat in what? 10 minutes at Hell In a Cell and a crooked ref was his only way out? That was a credible win, wasn't it? Or the TLC match where he was defeated and it took 3 guys to stop the guy who had him completely defeated.


----------



## SDWarrior

JY57 said:


> Ziggler still has MITB and will be WHC soon (to my disgust)
> 
> Ryback on the other hand who knows. I wouldn't be surprised if he wins MITB at Mania (If they do it) or beats whoever his opponent is. After 4 PPV losses, a big win at Mania will re-establish him


I get that they're doing the classic build through a string of losses bit but how many times can they have him almost win or get screwed before people just don't care anymore? It's almost become his entire image. The unstoppable monster who hasn't won at a single PPV.


----------



## Hawksea

SDWarrior said:


> I'm curious what in the world WWE is planning to do with Ryback now that they've completely ruined his character and apparently buried him in top card limbo forever. Same thing with Ziggler. For the two guys who are supposed to be the future faces of the WWE, the company sure is making them look like complete crap.


Hopefully Punks gets fed to him. Or whatever's left of Punk.


----------



## SDWarrior

Hawksea said:


> Hopefully Punks gets fed to him. Or whatever's left of Punk.


Especially now that a basic elbow drop apparently incapacitates him, Ryback should be able to destroy him. :lol


----------



## Death Rider

Expecting an awesome promo from CM Punk tonight while Cena cuts his usual shit promo. Praying that Cena some how loses his title shot. Not fucking way do I want to see another shitty rock vs cena feud. I don't give a fuck I knew it was happening. I don't want to see it period. Ryback should have won the rumble last night not Cena


----------



## Starbuck

This Vince and Heyman thing is making me think. Let's see. Punk's going to lose his shit and attack Vince for restarting the match possibly leading to HHH/Punk...OR...Heyman's going to call on Lesnar to attack Vince leading to HHH/Lesnar...OR...Heyman's going to call on The Shield to attack Vince possibly leading to HHH/Shield...OR...nothing happens and Heyman gets fired :vince2. This could be where HHH's RTWM begins. If it doesn't happen tonight then I guess it will be February. I imagine that's when we'll see Lesnar and Taker too for that matter. It's probably better that they all come back after the Chamber anyways since they won't be in it.


----------



## SDWarrior

RAWImpact said:


> How in the world were Ryback and Ziggler buried? Ryback made it to the final two of the Rumble match and was eliminated only by the top guy in WWE.


That's exactly my point. He's stuck in top card limbo. They always ALMOST give the big win to him but never actually do. This was the perfect stage for Ryback to finally have his first big win after 3 PPVs of getting screwed. Instead, they had him not win for 4 straight now. The Rock is going to have the belt till Mania, then Cena will probably have it one last time for the rest of the year. 

This is exactly what's wrong with the company today. They get so stuck on their top stable horse, that they ride him to death to the detriment of others they supposedly want to be at the top also. I mean, do we really need the another inevitable 9+ month cena run?


----------



## SDWarrior

Starbuck said:


> This Vince and Heyman thing is making me think. Let's see. Punk's going to lose his shit and attack Vince for restarting the match possibly leading to HHH/Punk...OR...Heyman's going to call on Lesnar to attack Vince leading to HHH/Lesnar...OR...Heyman's going to call on The Shield to attack Vince possibly leading to HHH/Shield...OR...nothing happens and Heyman gets fired :vince2. This could be where HHH's RTWM begins. If it doesn't happen tonight then I guess it will be February. I imagine that's when we'll see Lesnar and Taker too for that matter. It's probably better that they all come back after the Chamber anyways since they won't be in it.


I think it's more likely Punk calls out the shield and they attack him. Not vice.


----------



## JamesK

*What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*

I know there is no chance that he will be at house shows defending his title.
And i know that he will be at every Raw at least until the Chamber.

But my question is what The Rock will be doing at every Raw.
He will talk only? 
Wrestle some other guys?
What do you think?


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*

The rock better be wrestling. It's bad enough they gave the belt to a part timer. If he doesn't even have to wrestle, it would be even more idiotic.


----------



## JY57

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*

The Rock is only PPV exclusive in wrestling department. No point in him wrestling stupid pointless matches and risking injury.


----------



## Starbuck

SDWarrior said:


> I think it's more likely Punk calls out the shield and they attack him. Not vice.


When they put Rock through the table Punk was sitting in the ring laughing. The whole thing was most likely orchestrated by Punk/Heyman. Why would he call them out if he set it up? Unless he didn't set it up in which case why would he laugh when somebody almost ended his title reign for him? So many questions, so little answers, tune in to Monday Night RAW to find out what fuckery will happen next!


----------



## JamesK

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*



JY57 said:


> The Rock is only PPV exclusive in wrestling department. No point in him wrestling stupid pointless matches and risking injury.


I agree with you that The Rock is a PPV atraction but i think that it would be pretty boring/stale/lame if he hold the title until Mania and he wrestles only in the Chamber..


----------



## admiremyclone

So, what do we think The Rock will be doing on RAW tonight? A victory promo followed by an interruption from a mid-carder leading to a match at the end of the show only for Punk to interfere and lay out The Rock?

Face to face with Cena perhaps?


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*

No fear, CM Punk is here XD
What do expect? 
Do you think CM Punk won't make any noise after losing the title?


----------



## SDWarrior

Starbuck said:


> When they put Rock through the table Punk was sitting in the ring laughing. The whole thing was most likely orchestrated by Punk/Heyman. Why would he call them out if he set it up? Unless he didn't set it up in which case why would he laugh when somebody almost ended his title reign for him? So many questions, so little answers, tune in to Monday Night RAW to find out what fuckery will happen next!


It seems like the perfect time for start the supposed Ryback/Shield feud. The Shield randomly, for no reason, attacks punk, then Ryback comes out and destroys them saving Punk. Ryback/shield is officially on.


----------



## RFalcao

Yesterday The Rock show a incredible lack of respect to Punk, tonight Punk demands respect


----------



## EdgeHead103

I just put my WM29 tickets for sale as I am pretty annoyed at the Cena/Rock 2 rematch. BTW, I believe Heyman is behind the Shield


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*

Here's an idea, Punk and Ziggler, in a tag team match with The Rock and John Ceeeeeeennnnnaaaaaa playa!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*

Live Via Satalite


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*

Any bullshit but wrestling.


----------



## Venomous

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*

I think he'll just be doing promos to push whatever storyline along going into the elimination chamber ppv. Then he'll have his match at the ppv, rinse and repeat with the promos again going into Mania, drop the title to Cena at Mania, possibly do a promo on the following RAW and then be gone.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

john cena choose Rock /show

but hopefully jericho is back and not just making an appearance.


----------



## DaftFox

AthenaMark said:


> Hey, genius? CM Punk's title reign was a gimmick. It wasn't legit. It was all for a reason. This one. He was getting bad ratings all last year. He would of BEEN LOST the belt had the Rock match not been on the cards.
> 
> The Rock doesn't the WWE title. Doesn't need the WWE. They NEED him....CM Punk could retire today and it wouldnt make a difference. That guy is walking around with Brian Danielson's gimmick from 2006 and acting like he's legit. LOL. Get real.
> 
> As champion, Ryback had him beat in what? 10 minutes at Hell In a Cell and a crooked ref was his only way out? That was a credible win, wasn't it? Or the TLC match where he was defeated and it took 3 guys to stop the guy who had him completely defeated.


How can anything be legit in a scripted sport? Does CM Punk suddenly work as a writer, marketer and an advertising agency as well as a wrestler now? How can he blamed for low ratings. He doesn't book his own matches, he's a heel so by WWE logic he's can't go over someone clean.

To me CM Punk has been the most entertaining part of the WWE for the past 2 years and it's not even close. It's a shame for him to lose it.

Especially as it means Cena gets it in a few months.


----------



## Brye

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*

I'd like to see him wrestle at least once or twice. Even if it's in a tag team match. I'm not saying he's gotta go out there every show but if he's champion he should be doing a little bit more.


----------



## Jatt Kidd

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*

Cashing in that money Hogan style.


----------



## cmp25

It's getting annoying to see everyone who was disappointed with last nights results being called a Punk mark. I hated last nights results and I am no Punk mark. I would have actually enjoyed Rocks win over Punk had it not been coupled with Cena winning the Rumble. This basically guarantees Rock losing the title to Cena at WM. What fun is it to know two months ahead of the actual event the result? Who knows, maybe they'll surprise us and switch up the main event somehow or give us a finish we don't see coming but right now I have zero confidence that would happen. We all knew the Rumble result months ahead of time and that only made last night so anticlimactic, predictable and much more boring than it should have been.







Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*

Rock needs to be wrestling period end of story. Its bad enough hes wwe champ and not doing house shows he can atleast wrestle on tv


----------



## Cookie Monster

Not looking forward to this at all.

We will get The Rock talking about how he did it for the people, for his mother who had cancer, for his family and all that jazz. I have no doubt Punk or even John Cena himself will interrupt him. It's quite funny really. The Rock, one of the biggest stars is now the champion of the show and I give even less fucks about who holds the Championship.

I am tuning in for one thing and one thing only and that is The Shield!


----------



## Evil Peter

AthenaMark said:


> Hey, genius? CM Punk's title reign was a gimmick. It wasn't legit. It was all for a reason. This one. He was getting bad ratings all last year. He would of BEEN LOST the belt had the Rock match not been on the cards.
> 
> The Rock doesn't the WWE title. Doesn't need the WWE. They NEED him....CM Punk could retire today and it wouldnt make a difference. That guy is walking around with Brian Danielson's gimmick from 2006 and acting like he's legit. LOL. Get real.
> 
> As champion, Ryback had him beat in what? 10 minutes at Hell In a Cell and a crooked ref was his only way out? That was a credible win, wasn't it? Or the TLC match where he was defeated and it took 3 guys to stop the guy who had him completely defeated.


This post is hilarious.

Legit title reigns? :lol The heel has to cheat to win so he's not legit! :lmao


----------



## RAWImpact

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*

I don't see Rock wrestling on RAW. Seems to me that WWE wants to save Rock's matches for PPV, to make it a truly special attraction that The Rock is wrestling and I think that's the smart idea. CM Punk was WWE Champion for nearly a whole month without wrestling between December and earlier this month and it all worked out fine. I'm sure WWE can get through three weeks of Rock as champion without wrestling.

Besides, why risk injury to the guy who is going to be your biggest star at WrestleMania? Stupid risk.


----------



## Trifektah

As soon as they announced Rock was wrestling for the title at the Rumble I knew Cena was winning the Rumble and they would rematch at Mania with Cena getting his win back. It's been the plan since the Rock first came back last year and Punk has just been a placeholder. It's horribly predictable and boring and quite possibly the last thing that anybody wants to see.


----------



## RAWImpact

EdgeHead103 said:


> I just put my WM29 tickets for sale as I am pretty annoyed at the Cena/Rock 2 rematch. BTW, I believe Heyman is behind the Shield


You were so annoyed at Rock/Cena II (which isn't even confirmed) that you put your *WRESTLEMANIA* tickets up for sale?

Wow, I couldn't do that. To each his own, but I think you might end up regretting that move.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: What The Rock will be doing in Raw until the Chamber?*



Stone Hot said:


> Rock needs to be wrestling period end of story. Its bad enough hes wwe champ and not doing house shows he can atleast wrestle on tv


Exactly. For the millions he's being paid, he can wrestle one freakin' night a week.


----------



## -Extra-

Expectations: none
The last night was so anti-climatic with Cena winning the Rumble and that gay finish to the WWE title match, that I'm more anxiously awaiting SmackDown. Meh.


----------



## Victarion

Man, I'm not even upset. I expected Rock to win - I'm just bored at Rock/Cena 2 despite it being obvious. I was hoping they'd do something fresh. Add to that Rock/Punk was a pretty bad match, and yeah. It's a bit lacklustre. (Also in general faces being helped by "Authority figures" is dumb)

But yeah, the build will be better than last year, I guess? For Rock/Cena I mean. Punk moves on? I don't see a triple threat happening, sadly. Punk/Taker doesn't interest me; I'd like Punk to get a big win over someone and that can't happen with 'Taker.


We'll probably get HHH/Lesnar if this Heyman/Vince thing pans out too....which is pretty meh too. 


At least Bo Dallas seems like he might go for the IC title...oh god. Now that would be awful.


----------



## EdgeHead103

RAWImpact said:


> You were so annoyed at Rock/Cena II (which isn't even confirmed) that you put your *WRESTLEMANIA* tickets up for sale?
> 
> Wow, I couldn't do that. To each his own, but I think you might end up regretting that move.


I think it's all but confirmed, I am a huge fan of the Rock, as well as Punk, Jericho, Ziggler.

It's just the whole predictability thing that got me. 

We all know Cena is winning at Mania.


----------



## AthenaMark

Faraday said:


> Man, I'm not even upset. I expected Rock to win - I'm just bored at Rock/Cena 2 despite it being obvious. I was hoping they'd do something fresh. Add to that Rock/Punk was a pretty bad match, and yeah. It's a bit lacklustre. (Also in general faces being helped by "Authority figures" is dumb)
> 
> But yeah, the build will be better than last year, I guess? For Rock/Cena I mean. Punk moves on? I don't see a triple threat happening, sadly. Punk/Taker doesn't interest me; I'd like Punk to get a big win over someone and that can't happen with 'Taker.
> 
> 
> We'll probably get HHH/Lesnar if this Heyman/Vince thing pans out too....which is pretty meh too.
> 
> 
> At least Bo Dallas seems like he might go for the IC title...oh god. Now that would be awful.


So basically you're just mad CM Punk isn't gonna look like a god even though he can't even beat Ryback by himself. Odd.


----------



## Smoogle

EdgeHead103 said:


> I think it's all but confirmed, I am a huge fan of the Rock, as well as Punk, Jericho, Ziggler.
> 
> It's just the whole predictability thing that got me.
> 
> We all know Cena is winning at Mania.


still it's the experience of going to a wrestlemania..how many people can say they've gone to that


----------



## cmp25

The only thing that can save Mania and Cena's win is The Shield interfering and helping Cena win and it being revealed that Cena is their leader.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The GOAT One

Seeing as we appear to be stuck with Bork vs The Game, I hope it starts tonight and revolves around Heyman vs Vince. That would be cool, promos would be immense.


----------



## JY57

hopefully when I come back from class I read The Rock has debuted a new title belt


----------



## LKRocks

Here's hoping for a Cena/Punk/Rock main event build


----------



## Rock316AE

Can't wait to see Rock on RAW as WWE Champion for the first time in almost 11 years. Last night was surreal and an unforgettable moment. On RAW, Rock needs to bring a trash can to the ring with him and to introduce a new design for the belt.

In addition to that, the Vince/Heyman segment should be great.


----------



## SDWarrior

LKRocks said:


> Here's hoping for a Cena/Punk/Rock main event build


What's the point? Cena is going on another run regardless, thus we know he's going to win. We can only hopes it's a farewell run.


----------



## Dub J

I was really hoping Sandow or Cesaro would win the RR. Oh well...


----------



## EdgeHead103

Smoogle said:


> still it's the experience of going to a wrestlemania..how many people can say they've gone to that


That's true, but when you factor in the price...sometimes it's worth missing it, especially when you know the outcome.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

:rock4unk3:cena

Mixed emotions from last night, firstly Rock is WWE Champion which is awesome, don't expect Rock to change the spinner as it wouldn't make sense with Cena winning it back at WrestleMania. Sad to see Punk's reign end, he's legit levels above any other full timer in the company, him and Heyman are just pure gold. 

And a customary"_Fuck you Cena_" for winning the Rumble, I think Rock will kick of the show, we'll get Cena come out, both drop one or two lines "_Get Ready_" and Punk will interrupt. Heyman and Vince will likely be segment of the night.


----------



## Rock316AE

I really hope Rock opens the show, not only it's a smart strategic placement because that quarter is going to be big, but the crowd is going to be mega hot at the start of the show waiting for Rock. I really hope I don't need to wait 3 hours again to see a 15 minutes segment. Rock needs to kick off RAW.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Hope we get Punk V Rock II at EC. This feud has far stronger legs then Rock V Cena.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Can't wait. Excited for Rock and the Vince/Heyman segment.


The Cynical Miracle said:


> Hope we get Punk V Rock II at EC. This feud has far stronger legs then Rock V Cena.


What was Big Dave's opinion on the Rock/Punk match, bro?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Can't wait. Excited for Rock and the Vince/Heyman segment.
> 
> 
> What was Big Dave's opinion on the Rock/Punk match, bro?


Says it was a very exciting match. Didn't really comment on the quality of it other then that.


----------



## The GOAT One

Big Dave called it a 'great match' on WOR.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

:mark: for Big Dave, probably went a **** on it if he's calling it great.


----------



## Redwood

TheGreatOne. said:


> Big Dave called it a 'great match' on WOR.


Obvious Dwayne bias.


----------



## Evil Peter

It's a shame that The Rock's first title reign in so long is already cemented to be a transitional reign to Cena. It will most likely be better and more popular than Cena's but it still feels transitional when it's made clear before Rock even won the title. As a Punk fan it's at least good that he got to drop it to The Rock instead of Cena, but I'm a fan of The Rock as well so it only goes so far.

The good part is that I expect that WWE will finally be ready to get rid of Cena's horrible belt and I hope we get a really good "fuck you Cena" promo from Rocky to go with the change.

Then again WWE could perhaps finally manage to be unpredictable and make Cena into something interesting at WM. Extremely unlikely, but if it's likely it won't be unpredictable.


----------



## DA

Gonna give this a miss tonight, and the next night, and the next. Might catch some Punk, Heyman and Jericho bits on youtube during the week if I have time.

Will LOL when Rock comes out with the same title belt, as I expect he will, and won't be "throwing it in the garbage," as many expect.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Heyman evaluated by Vince? Is obvious that The Shield will deliver a beatdown to Vince and Triple H will enter the scene.


----------



## Nut Tree

I'm thinking John Cena reveals that he was the one who set up rock.


----------



## BANKSY

2013 is John Cena's year.


----------



## MOX

Still baffled by Ryback have 'Unlimited Energy' written on the straps of his wrestling attire. Was that meant to be a dig at those who knock him for his lack of stamina?

Then goes to sleep after a minute in the STF.


----------



## Bryan D.

Very excited for Raw. Looking forward to Punk, Rock, Shield, Jericho, Del Rio and some tag-team action. I also want a new WWE title design. :mark:


----------



## -Extra-

BANKSY said:


> 2013 is John Cena's year.


Like every one since 2005 wasnt?


----------



## Srdjan99

I'm not a huge fan of Rock winning & Cena winning Rumble....but at the end of the day, It's a business decision. Full respect for that.


----------



## LKRocks

It's crazy how the WWE,even with it's shody as fuck booking, still has has so many guys over

Punk - Over as fuck. Split the crowd in his match against The Rock
Ryback - Had a staredown with Cena, as the crowd chanted 'Feed me more'
Daniel Bryan - YES! One of the biggest pops of the night, every night
Sheamus - Really over as a babyface. He is a weaker, whiter Cena
Big Show - One of the most over heels in the company right now
Del Rio - Has gained a lot of momentum ever since his face turn. 
Orton - Future hall of famer. Still over as fuck.

And still, Wrestlemania will be headlined by a bunch of part timers and a man that has been the most hated babyface in the history of pro-wrestling. Brock, Rock, HHH and Taker are great, but depending on them to save your buyrates is crazy. They really should be making more stars. But alas: Fuck this company.


----------



## MANTI TEO

*RAW Prediction*

I'm guessing Vince's review of Paul Heyman will result in Brock returning and beating down down Vince.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: RAW Prediction*

I'm all down for a Vince beatdown. No matter by whom.


----------



## Masked Legend

*Re: RAW Prediction*

*Crappy midcard matches, Main event match featuring Cena

cenawinslol.gif

END OF THE SHOW.*


----------



## NeyNey

> _"And how will Punk react to losing his WWE Championship?"_


I'm so excited about a possible Punk/Heyman speech about his championship loss. :mark: :bateman


----------



## AthenaMark

This is what GREATNESS looks like..Team Bring 2013


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Wonder when Lesnar is coming.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Looking forward to a fair bit tonight:

-Rock's promo on winning the WWE Title (and hopefully the death of that belt)
-Punk's promo on losing which I'm sure will be hilariously whiny. Heyman as well if he's a part of that... speaking of Heyman...
-Heyman's promo with Vince.
-Will we see the return of BBRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK LEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSNNNNNNNNAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!? :heyman

Not looking forward to:

-Cena's promo about how he overcame the odds, won the Rumble, talks about a bunch of nonsense and continues to be a troll to all the people who aren't fans of him, talks about how 2013 will be his year like almost every year since 2005, and we'll get to see despite Punk's quest for change, come the Raw after Wrestlemania 29, not much will have changed from pre-Punk's promo in June 2011 unfortunately.

And that's pretty much the big stuff. Rest of the stuff I don't really care about. Maybe the announcement of the two Chamber matches, and participants, but that's all for now.


----------



## Oakue

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Wonder when Lesnar is coming.


I'd guess tonight, actually. If Lesnar can make a flight and be there on time.

During Vince's "performance review" of Heyman, he'll attack Vince.

Which BTW isn't kayfabe Heyman employed by Punk? So how could Vince give him a performance review?


----------



## Y2J_Says

*Re: RAW Prediction*

It's been a while since I've seen Vince gets his ass beat, I'm looking forward to it soon. Hopefully the Shield beats his ass.


----------



## Satosama

*Re: RAW Prediction*



Masked Legend said:


> *Crappy midcard matches, Main event match featuring Cena
> 
> cenawinslol.gif
> 
> END OF THE SHOW.*


Crappy midcard matches? That seems optimistic. I was under the impression that the name of the show had officially changed from 'Monday Night Raw' to 'The John Cena 3 Hour Shit-tacular'.

:cena4


----------



## jarrelka

The rumble sucked the match was the weakest ive ever seen even worse then last year. When the 3 remaining superstars were sheamus , cena and ryback I wanted to shut the damn thing off. And the rocks promo before the match ruined the little interest I had in that match. When cm punk won I thought the night was saved but no the match got restarted. Fallout? Im done watching the wwe period.


----------



## JasonLives

This sure is going the Rock/Cena and Triple H/Lesnar route. Hope the fuck not...


----------



## Flux

*Re: RAW Prediction*

Any BORK is good BORK

BORK :brock


----------



## Oakue

*Re: RAW Prediction*

The problem with attacking Vince, is now he's reaching the point where he could legit die in the ring, if someone does it too hard.

He's pushing 70 and is starting to look like a wrinkled prune.


----------



## RatedR10

This is reminding me of last year's post-Rumble Raw.

Undertaker made a surprise return during Laurinaitis' performance evaluation, and I can see Lesnar making a surprise return tonight during the performance evaluation and attacking Vince McMahon.


----------



## the fox

if they didn't use the rock title win to introduce a new design then we can all forget about it


----------



## AthenaMark

jarrelka said:


> The rumble sucked the match was the weakest ive ever seen even worse then last year. When the 3 remaining superstars were sheamus , cena and ryback I wanted to shut the damn thing off. And the rocks promo before the match ruined the little interest I had in that match. When cm punk won I thought the night was saved but no the match got restarted. *Fallout? Im done watching the wwe period.*


HAHAHAHAHAHA....I love this shit


Team Bring It 2013


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Lesnar and 'Taker appearing tonight would make up for the disappointing show from last night.


----------



## Choke2Death

Loved the Rumble, now I'm real excited for this!

Hoping for a new belt introduced by The Rock just hope it's not that awful design that has been leaked.


----------



## Scott_HKR

Am I the only one who thinks that Rock/Cena 2 won't happen?


----------



## VKMvoodoo

I read that Vince will be holding a performance evaluation for Paul Heyman tonight.

How the fuck does that make any sense!? According to storyline logic (I hesitate to use that word), Heyman is hired by Punk, and before that, Lesnar. He's not a WWE employee!


----------



## Rock316AE

Finally...


> 100 years of Heavyweight Champions. 3 generations in my blood. New @WWE Champion. #MyHonor #TeamBringIt


The new belt segment should be awesome. Just hope that Rock opens the show.


----------



## ROH88

I'm actually happy to see The Rock with the belt. He is a legend however this mania season is so predictable.


----------



## Srdjan99

That pic with The Rock is really great


----------



## -Extra-

Rock trying to spin the belt?


----------



## Evilerk

RatedR10 said:


> This is reminding me of last year's post-Rumble Raw.
> 
> Undertaker made a surprise return during Laurinaitis' performance evaluation, and I can see Lesnar making a surprise return tonight during the performance evaluation and attacking Vince McMahon.


one can only hope


----------



## RenegadexParagon

Ugh. I really don't wanna see Bork kill Vince just so it sets up HHH/Lesnar II. I've already accepted that Cena/Rock II is happening, but is HHH/Lesnar II REALLY that necessary? Can't we just have a nice brutal match between 'Taker and Brock, and have Punk get his revenge against Haitch in a two minute squash match? 

And it looks like Jericho/Ziggler II is a go. 

HOW MANY MORE REMATCHES ARE WE GETTING?


----------



## JasonLives

If Cena and The Rock interact and Cena smiles the whole fucking time, im gonna lose it.


----------



## Nuski

Hopefully instead if HHH/Brock we get HHH/Shield or something


----------



## krai999

Rock316AE said:


> Can't wait to see Rock on RAW as WWE Champion for the first time in almost 11 years. Last night was surreal and an unforgettable moment. On RAW, Rock needs to bring a trash can to the ring with him and to introduce a new design for the belt.
> 
> In addition to that, the Vince/Heyman segment should be great.


just what the ratings doctor ordered


----------



## BANKSY

"I can [understand some complaints] about who won the Rumble. Because John Cena winning the rumble, it’s like no one won the Rumble… because it’s just a status-quo thing."
— Dave Meltzer

BIG DAVE with that truth.


----------



## Stad

AthenaMark said:


> This is what GREATNESS looks like..Team Bring 2013


Greatness looks like a fake plastic belt? :lmao


----------



## H

Sure, let's put the Rock's (barely part timer) emblem on the WWE title. I like Rock and all, but that belt's hideous. I'd be surprised if we get a new belt anytime soon, let alone that ugly thing.

Edit: To add: Why would WWE put the Brahma Bull on the title if he's just dropping it to Cena in two months? Furthermore, why would they even change the belt at all, if it just goes back to Cena, who debuted the spinner belt? Maybe I'm wrong, but it wouldn't make sense to change the belt this close to Cena winning it back.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

As I said last night, everything about the Royal Rumble felt just wrong. I'm not upset that the Rock is the champion because I knew he would win it back at raw 1000.

The problem I have with it just like everyone else is that he is going to lose it to Cena which is too predictable. Thats the problem with WWE today. It's too predictable!

The Royal Rumble was good PPV but the results just left a bad taste. Everyone knew Cena was going to win. 

So there is no point of watching EC(Besides the fact Rock will be in his first one ever) and WM because we know already whats going to happen. 

It's going to be interesting to see how WWE will look after WM and the upcoming months after it


----------



## Victarion

AthenaMark said:


> So basically you're just mad CM Punk isn't gonna look like a god even though he can't even beat Ryback by himself. Odd.


Hm? No, not really. I'm pretty fine with Punk dropping the title to The Rock. I just would prefer not to see Rock/Cena for the title @ Mania.

If you mean him beating Taker, well no. I just think he needs a win at 'Mania. + I don't think he comes across as a serious contender for the streak given as you said he's someone who can't beat Ryback clean. But really, maybe only Cena does come across as "Legit possible" when it comes to breaking the streak nowadays.


----------



## sliplink

I would take any bet for a Kofi - Tensai match tonight.


----------



## Victarion

I wonder will we see Bryan/Kane break up and face off at 'Mania. Not sure how I feel. Hopefully it's not Rhodes Scholars challenging them again; they've beaten them in 2 title matches now. PTP, please!


----------



## jammo2000

guys my two pennys worth here. i dont think the rock will face cena at the rumble. there will be a swerve somewere. once in a life time has to stand for something. we are all talking about the wwe being so predictable. well from last mania 90% stated cena was going over the rock. i diddnt i still dont think cena will get his win back. if you have as look at the pre post vote on who would win last night between the rock and punk it was pretty much split so obviously it wasnt predictable. 

the rumble you guys had spot on. i thought ryback was going to win it. i just think there will be a major swerve here. i dont no what i have no idea but i can see punk winning the title back to elevate him and so he should.


----------



## LeatherMonkey

JoseBxNYC said:


> Heyman evaluated by Vince? Is obvious that The Shield will deliver a beatdown to Vince and Triple H will enter the scene.


Don`t think you be far off m8


----------



## Schmoove

Faraday said:


> I wonder will we see Bryan/Kane break up and face off at 'Mania. Not sure how I feel. Hopefully it's not Rhodes Scholars challenging them again; they've beaten them in 2 title matches now. PTP, please!


Would love to see PTP get the belts, their new theme song has even grown on me.


----------



## jammo2000

sorry guys a fail here i meant at mania lol


----------



## shought321

Can't wait to not watch this tonight!


----------



## LeatherMonkey

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Wonder when Lesnar is coming.


Won`t be before EC


----------



## Dyl

From one gentleman to another, I just want to say that I hope John Cena gets Lou Gehrig's disease


----------



## Green Light

Lesnar or Taker return please :mark: 

Get the feeling Punk will open the show.


----------



## Kezz1178

Taker return please


----------



## The Absolute

Cena will open the show and eat up 10 minutes bantering to the crowd before talking about winning the Rumble and moving on to face the Rock at 'Mania. Then Punk will come out and yap about some rematch clause (which he'll cash in at the next PPV). That will set up Punk vs. Rock II. Expect more mediocre television from there...


----------



## Rock&Sock

The Bramha Bull Belt was made in the Attitude Era, The same time as Austins smoking skull belt was used as the title.. It was made but never used. 

For the non stop talk about the Attitude Era, I'm surprised no on here knew this.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Jericho Rock interactions tonight please WWE PLEASE.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

RenegadexParagon said:


> Ugh. I really don't wanna see Bork kill Vince just so it sets up HHH/Lesnar II. I've already accepted that Cena/Rock II is happening, but is HHH/Lesnar II REALLY that necessary? Can't we just have a nice brutal match between 'Taker and Brock, and have Punk get his revenge against Haitch in a two minute squash match?
> 
> And it looks like Jericho/Ziggler II is a go.
> 
> HOW MANY MORE REMATCHES ARE WE GETTING?


I Said It Before And I Will Say It Again Welcome To RematchMainia

rock/cena
hhh/brock
Taker/Punk
Ziggler/Jericho
Kane/DB
Diva champ/AJ Lee
Ryback/Big show
Rey/Sin


Also


----------



## deadmanwatching

Excepting shield to attack Rock.


----------



## juiceGLC

can someone link me to The Shield thread? It appears to not be showing up. was it deleted?


----------



## Stad

RaneGaming said:


> I Said It Before And I Will Say It Again Welcome To RematchMainia
> 
> rock/cena
> hhh/brock
> Taker/Punk
> Ziggler/Jericho
> Kane/DB
> Diva champ/AJ Lee
> Ryback/Big show
> Rey/Sin
> 
> 
> Also


What exactly are you trying to show in that picture?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

RaneGaming said:


> I Said It Before And I Will Say It Again Welcome To RematchMainia
> 
> rock/cena
> hhh/brock
> Taker/Punk
> Ziggler/Jericho
> Kane/DB
> Diva champ/AJ Lee
> Ryback/Big show
> Rey/Sin
> 
> 
> Also


DA BARRETT BARRAGE IS TAKING OVER THE ELIMINATION CHAMBER!!! :mark:


----------



## JoseBxNYC

What will the Raw Chamber be for? IC Title?


----------



## Cmpunk91

Meh, i usually record and watch Raw in the morning next day, dunna if it will be worth doing that either this time, especially after last nights diabolical showing.


----------



## METTY

Will The Rock debut a new WWE Championship Belt design tonight? The Brahma Bull Belt? 








Well, what would be the point...since John Cena is going to win the Title back in a couple of months anyways...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Despite the pessimism of many people on this forum I am actually looking forward to Raw tonight, with Jericho's return, Rock's title win, Punk's reaction to losing the title and Cena's reaction to winning the Rumble.


----------



## The Ice King

Rocky is in that EC pic. I can't see him being in the EC, but I guess he will be, unless that pic is fake.
Where's Punk in that?? 
I'm just not excited at all about this RTWM.
The past 4 years they've all sucked, and I don't see this one being that great.
Can someone find some f'n kryptonite please!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Human Nature said:


> Rocky is in that EC pic. I can't see him being in the EC, but I guess he will be, unless that pic is fake.
> Where's Punk in that??
> I'm just not excited at all about this RTWM.
> The past 4 years they've all sucked, and I don't see this one being that great.
> Can someone find some f'n kryptonite please!


the pic isn't fake i took it from


----------



## DerpCena

Tonight could be predictably horrible.

I will though be checking this forum during Raw for Trish Stratus pictures.

Make sure you all deliver.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

DerpCena said:


> Tonight could be predictably horrible.
> 
> I will though be checking this forum during Raw for Trish Stratus pictures.
> 
> Make sure you all deliver.


Trish Had her Night It's Lita's Turn


----------



## ROH88

If there was ever a better time to debut a new WWE Championship belt, it would be tonight.


----------



## the fox

Rock took some big bumps yesterday so i can see him inside the EC without any worries i guess he is willing to take risks 
anyway EC these days isn't as as risky as the table spot or the triple powerbomb spot


----------



## RickeyP

just after the peoples elbow last night Rock whispers something to punk just before the pin. was that like a quick cheers mate or what?


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Hoping Brock and/or Taker show up tonight


----------



## AB93

RickeyP said:


> just after the peoples elbow last night Rock whispers something to punk just before the pin. was that like a quick cheers mate or what?


Looked like a Thank You


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

RickeyP said:


> just after the peoples elbow last night Rock whispers something to punk just before the pin. was that like a quick cheers mate or what?


Noticed that too and rewatched the moment a few times with headphones, it sounded like he said thank you. Pretty neat I guess.

This show has big potential to let me know whether or not I should continue to watch this damn product for Wrestlemania season. If CM Punk continues to be involved in the Rock/Cena program leading up to Wrestlemania, then I'll watch. If CM Punk is thrown into a random midcard program with Undertaker and not involved with the title at all, then that's all the hint I need to get away.


----------



## Cmpunk91

RickeyP said:


> just after the peoples elbow last night Rock whispers something to punk just before the pin. was that like a quick cheers mate or what?


Hmm ye I just noticed that having looked at it again, wonder what he said to him.


----------



## Mainboy

I predict Cena will say he will go for the rock's title and will win it at WM.


----------



## Rankles75

Still desperately clinging to the hope that WWE has a big shock in store instead of the tediously predictable Rock v Cena 2: Cena's Revenge BS that everyone and their mother knows is coming at WM29....


----------



## PGSucks

I will be attending live, as it is in the beautiful (well, sort of) city of Las Vegas. My seats are apparently close to production, so maybe I'll be on camera at one point.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Hopefully we'll see Rhodes scholars break up tonight


----------



## Cmpunk91

RickeyP said:


> just after the peoples elbow last night Rock whispers something to punk just before the pin. was that like a quick cheers mate or what?





Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Noticed that too and rewatched the moment a few times with headphones, it sounded like he said thank you. Pretty neat I guess.
> 
> This show has big potential to let me know whether or not I should continue to watch this damn product for Wrestlemania season. If CM Punk continues to be involved in the Rock/Cena program leading up to Wrestlemania, then I'll watch. If CM Punk is thrown into a random midcard program with Undertaker and not involved with the title at all, then that's all the hint I need to get away.


This.


----------



## Xobeh

So Jericho is actually returning?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Very predictable RAW tonight I reckon.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Hoping They Get the build for Punk's Mania Match Started today. We already know Cena/Rock and Lesnar/HHH.


----------



## BANKSY

Could be another shoot Punk promo , they are in Las Vegas.


----------



## R'Albin

So the road to Summerslam part 2 begins!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Xobeh said:


> So Jericho is actually returning?


Yeah he signed a short term deal till Wrestlemania.


----------



## LKRocks

BANKSY said:


> Could be another shoot Punk promo , they are in Las Vegas.


If the WWE Title match at Mania really is a triple threat, I can see them bringing back the Summer of Punk rebel character. He can't be a cocky chikenshit heel that he isn't a champion anymore


----------



## Mainboy

R'Albin said:


> So the road to Summerslam part 2 begins!


:lmao

The Road to Wrestlemania 67 starts right here :cool2


----------



## LKRocks

Mainboy said:


> :lmao
> 
> The Road to Wrestlemania 67 starts right here :cool2


"John Cena vs The Rock: 39 times in a lifetime"


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Interested to see where they go with Punk.


----------



## Xobeh

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Yeah he signed a short term deal till Wrestlemania.


Ugh. Well it's only another two months or so, can't be that bad.
Thanks.


----------



## leon79

Wonder if Sin Table will come into play again tonight.


----------



## Death Rider

The only way I would care about rock and cena in a triple threat at WM is if Punk is involved. Don't care of he loses just so he is involved. That way I can mute Cena and pretend the WWE carried on the Punk vs Rock feud instead of Cena vs Rock 2 BECAUSE CENA HAS TO GO OVER FUCKING EVERYONE IN THE HISTORY OF WRESTLING


----------



## Coffey

I won't be watching RAW tonight. In fact, I'm pretty sure that I'm finished with WWE completely. I just can't enjoy the shows anymore. I have been watching WWE for twenty-five years. I have been a fan since I was six years old. Last night, at Royal Rumble, one of the big four Pay-Per-Views, The Rock (one of the biggest wrestling stars in history) won the WWE Title & it bothered me. John Cena, the poster child of this era of WWE won the Royal Rumble match itself & it bothered me. Chris Jericho returned & I could not give one single solitary fuck. The product is not geared toward me. I'm too jaded, too cynical & too pessimistic. I am never going to enjoy anything that they do as a company. I have seen too much, watched too much & read too much over the years. WWE does not provide what I want to see from a wrestling company.

I know as a fan/viewer/customer I will not be missed. WWE will continue on, business as usual. I will be replaced by two new(er) fans. So it goes. I suppose I have just finally hit my breaking point & realized that no matter what, I am always going to see the negative aspect of everything without being able to focus on the positives. It is a waste of time, money & energy on my part to continue to support WWE. It is silly for me to be so bitter & angry for a television show so fuck it, I just won't be.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I hope the Mexican announce table is able to come out tonight. It took a beating, star of the WWE title match as well.


----------



## wwffans123

gonna see Raw..


----------



## The Tony

They better step up tonight. Last night was terrible.


----------



## virus21

Walk-In said:


> I won't be watching RAW tonight. In fact, I'm pretty sure that I'm finished with WWE completely. I just can't enjoy the shows anymore. I have been watching WWE for twenty-five years. I have been a fan since I was six years old. Last night, at Royal Rumble, one of the big four Pay-Per-Views, The Rock (one of the biggest wrestling stars in history) won the WWE Title & it bothered me. John Cena, the poster child of this era of WWE won the Royal Rumble match itself & it bothered me. Chris Jericho returned & I could not give one single solitary fuck. The product is not geared toward me. I'm too jaded, too cynical & too pessimistic. I am never going to enjoy anything that they do as a company. I have seen too much, watched too much & read too much over the years. WWE does not provide what I want to see from a wrestling company.
> 
> I know as a fan/viewer/customer I will not be missed. WWE will continue on, business as usual. I will be replaced by two new(er) fans. So it goes. I suppose I have just finally hit my breaking point & realized that no matter what, I am always going to see the negative aspect of everything without being able to focus on the positives. It is a waste of time, money & energy on my part to continue to support WWE. It is silly for me to be so bitter & angry for a television show so fuck it, I just won't be.


(Puts on Morbius costume) Welcome to the real world


----------



## mrmacman

is it just me or tonight there are more users in this site than before ?


----------



## kendoo

Will read what happens when I wake up and have coffee before I leave for work, the do the usual sskip through raw wen I get home


----------



## truk83

Walk-In said:


> I won't be watching RAW tonight. In fact, I'm pretty sure that I'm finished with WWE completely. I just can't enjoy the shows anymore. I have been watching WWE for twenty-five years. I have been a fan since I was six years old. Last night, at Royal Rumble, one of the big four Pay-Per-Views, The Rock (one of the biggest wrestling stars in history) won the WWE Title & it bothered me. John Cena, the poster child of this era of WWE won the Royal Rumble match itself & it bothered me. Chris Jericho returned & I could not give one single solitary fuck. The product is not geared toward me. I'm too jaded, too cynical & too pessimistic. I am never going to enjoy anything that they do as a company. I have seen too much, watched too much & read too much over the years. WWE does not provide what I want to see from a wrestling company.
> 
> I know as a fan/viewer/customer I will not be missed. WWE will continue on, business as usual. I will be replaced by two new(er) fans. So it goes. I suppose I have just finally hit my breaking point & realized that no matter what, I am always going to see the negative aspect of everything without being able to focus on the positives. It is a waste of time, money & energy on my part to continue to support WWE. It is silly for me to be so bitter & angry for a television show so fuck it, I just won't be.


I haven't watched Raw in years, and just come on sites like this one, and find out what happens. I don't ever find myself watching wrestling on television anymore. When I read what happens it comes off as boring, and predictable. I actually watch more NXT online than anything else the WWE produces. The Rock doesn't do it for me, and neither does Y2J. Punk was interesting until he turned heel.


----------



## wwffans123

..


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

on wwe.com vince is calling heyman out for a performance review tonight


----------



## RAWImpact

Skyfall said:


> I hope the Mexican announce table is able to come out tonight. It took a beating, star of the WWE title match as well.


You mean the Spanish announce table?

I'm stoked for RAW tonight. Whole family got together last night and watched the Royal Rumble and we all had a great time. Now everybody is going to watch RAW together. We've got tickets for a SmackDown taping that is coming up in March and I've never seen the kids more excited about something. I just love being a part of a family that loves wrestling. On top of that, it's officially the Road to WrestleMania, so that will make this RAW even better. Can't wait.


----------



## waterlol0

Expecting a good promo or two today.


----------



## Shazayum

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Noticed that too and rewatched the moment a few times with headphones, it sounded like he said thank you. Pretty neat I guess.
> 
> This show has big potential to let me know whether or not I should continue to watch this damn product for Wrestlemania season. If CM Punk continues to be involved in the Rock/Cena program leading up to Wrestlemania, then I'll watch. If CM Punk is thrown into a random midcard program with Undertaker and not involved with the title at all, then that's all the hint I need to get away.


I have a feeling you'll need to get away from tonight on brotha


----------



## cavs25

Skyfall said:


> on wwe.com vince is calling heyman out for a performance review tonight


Heyman isn't even technically an employee fpalm


----------



## Green Light

Should be some good stuff tonight, looking forward to what Rock says, what Punk says, the Heyman-Vince promo and hopefully a big return :brock


----------



## Nimbus

Im f*ing done with this company, what a garbage of ppv....im ashamed to be a wresling fan. I quit.


----------



## xZeroSleep

I can't wait until Cena gets boo'd out of the building tonight.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

xZeroSleep said:


> I can't wait until Cena gets boo'd out of the building tonight.


NO NO NO
ANY Reaction is a good reaction

1.Sit There Quietly 
2.Take A News People And Open And Start Reading When Cena Appears
3.Turn Around So You Are Not Facing The Ring


----------



## promoter2003

cavs25 said:


> Heyman isn't even technically an employee fpalm


:lol:lol I would think Heyman would call this out


----------



## The Ice King

40 mins.....and I'm not excited. I need something unpredictable to happen tonight. Unpredictably good.


----------



## TAR

Be there with paper bags on!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

RaneGaming said:


> NO NO NO
> ANY Reaction is a good reaction
> 
> 1.Sit There Quietly
> 2.Take A News People And Open And Start Reading When Cena Appears
> 3.Turn Around So You Are Not Facing The Ring


Giving Cena the silent treatment would be the best way for a crowd to show their disapproval of Cena... but even then, Cena has the kids in his pocket, and they'll always make noise for him and it'll just seem like Cena's getting big face pop if the boos don't balance it out. It's a lose-lose situation.


----------



## wwffans123

..


----------



## doinktheclowns

I hope/expect one of the following to happen.

1. Heyman brings back Lesnar
2. CM Punk is reinstated as the WWE Champion because there was no hard evidence it was The Shield who interfered.
3. CM Punk says he deliberately got The Shield to interfere and calls out The Undertaker.

I expect something big to happen because im sure ratings will be higher than usual this week.


----------



## the fox

> Paul Heyman ‏@HeymanHustle
> @TheRock Congratulations. By hook or by crook (CROOK!!!!) you won the @WWE Title. Now comes the part about DEFENDING it ... Hmmmmmmmm


????


----------



## waterlol0

Am I the only one who enjoyes watching wrestling and doesn't complain about it 24/7?


----------



## mrmacman

> Paul Heyman ‏@HeymanHustle
> @TheRock Congratulations. By hook or by crook (CROOK!!!!) you won the @WWE Title. Now comes the part about DEFENDING it ... Hmmmmmmmm


maybe Rock will defend his title tonight.


----------



## arcslnga

The Rawk said:


> Giving Cena the silent treatment would be the best way for a crowd to show their disapproval of Cena... but even then, Cena has the kids in his pocket, and they'll always make noise for him and it'll just seem like Cena's getting big face pop if the boos don't balance it out. It's a lose-lose situation.


Also I don't want to go to the event and pay money to just turn the other way and not watch the event.

I'd rather throw a shoe at him... but then I'd be arrested. Maybe buy a Cena hat and throw it at him???


----------



## Green Light

waterlol0 said:


> Am I the only one who enjoyes watching wrestling and doesn't complain about it 24/7?


On the internet, probably yes.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Where is RAW tonight?


----------



## kanefan08

Maybe we will get lucky and there will be no Rock-Cena II. We had a year of listening to Cena feud with The Rock already. 

Come on Vince...Throw all of us fans for a loop and mix it up.


----------



## Clique

CHIcagoMade said:


> Where is RAW tonight?


Las Vegas and tonight they are featuring Raw Roulette.


----------



## mrmacman

Clique said:


> Las Vegas and tonight they are featuring Raw Roulette.


What is a Raw Roulette ?


----------



## Mr. Socko

Shit...Ryback's hometown
This will be terrible.....


----------



## Clique

It's when they spin the wheel and add gimmicks/stipulations to matches. Like the first show they featured it in 2002 they had the TLC Match with Kane/Jericho & Christian/RVD & Jeff H/Bubba & Spike.


----------



## purple_gloves

I'd like to see Punk win back the title tonight with the help of Lesnar. I didn't think they could possibly make a Rock title win feel so underwhelming.

As for Cena. Same as usual. I just wish he'd fuck off.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Looking forward to Raw tonight, specifically for Rock, Punk, Shield, Ziggler & Jericho, always love this time of the year, when Mania season really starts to kick in. I expect a full formal protest by Punk, should be epic.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Sigh, I've should have gone to watch RAW in person today. :side: It would be great seeing The Rock, Cm Punk, Heyman, The shield etc.


----------



## un_pretti_er

OORA OORA


----------



## SDWarrior

Maybe this is a stupid question but, is there any word on if Goldust is actually back or if it was just a one night thing? Would be very cool for him to feud with his brother.


----------



## Green Light

hurr durr Goldust better not be coming back and taking someone's spot who deserves it unk2


----------



## SDWarrior

Green Light said:


> hurr durr Goldust better not be coming back and taking someone's spot who deserves it unk2


Is this a yes or a no? :lol


----------



## -Extra-

#RyderOrRiot :ryder1

Hoping for a good show since this one kicks off the RTWM. It would leave a bad taste in the mouth if the first Raw on the Road is bad like the Christnas edition or TNA every week.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Booker T/Goldust reunion to take on Rhodes Scholars for the titles at mania.

book it and take my money.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

I hope tonight's Raw is entertaining


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Green Light said:


> hurr durr Goldust better not be coming back and taking someone's spot who deserves it unk2


Yeah, nobody complained about the Godfather or Goldust taking spots. However, Chris Jericho seemed to have been the only one guilty of taking a rumble spot. :langston (Report most likely false.)


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah Jericho is the one stopping superstars getting a push not Cena. You IWC guys have it all wrong :torres


----------



## Hera

SDWarrior said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question but, is there any word on if Goldust is actually back or if it was just a one night thing? Would be very cool for him to feud with his brother.


His interview on WWE.com after made it sound like it was just a one off to me. It was pretty strange how they protected Cody last night. He didn't eat the pin in the tag match, he was in the rumble fairly early and with his brother coming out they focused on that.


----------



## wwffans123

..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Wanna see Undertaker appear tonight. He should, shouldn't he? The road to WM and all that.


----------



## SDWarrior

Hera said:


> His interview on WWE.com after made it sound like it was just a one off to me. It was pretty strange how they protected Cody last night. He didn't eat the pin in the tag match, he was in the rumble fairly early and with his brother coming out they focused on that.


I hope he at least has a couple matches with his brother. Thanks for the info.


----------



## UknowWho

It's funny last year was Cena's worst yet for me it was the most irritating year watching him on tv unk4.
And this year it could be even worst barring a possible heel turn at WM.


----------



## kokepepsi

Can't believe rock is gonna work an EC match
Obv he is gonna come out last and get the easy pin on Punk again but still WOW


----------



## dan the marino

I'm excited for RAW if only because it's coming up to Wrestlemania. I'm still holding out hope on them making Rock/Cena a triple threat with Punk at the very least so it's not a completely and undeniably lazy redo from last year, but... yeah.


----------



## VintageOrton

WWEANONYMOUS DEBUTING :mark: :mark:

Just kidding, 99% sure it's fake.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

AND HERE WE GOOO


----------



## SP103

IMdrunk said:


> Wanna see Undertaker appear tonight. He should, shouldn't he? The road to WM and all that.


Slightly early to start a build for a Wrestlemania match for him. 

Maybe Bork Lazers will grace us with his presence since he just signed a full term deal through 2015.


----------



## Amber B

So ready for 3 hours of head scratching fuckery and Rollins


----------



## Dean/Moxley

VintageOrton said:


> WWEANONYMOUS DEBUTING :mark: :mark:
> 
> Just kidding, 99% sure it's fake.


I forgot about that.. :lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

In! Let's Rock!


----------



## Nimbus

Raw is about to start and nobody gives a f*ck.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Nimbus said:


> Raw is about to start and nobody gives a f*ck.


Maybe in your little world, Nimbby.


----------



## Hera

SDWarrior said:


> I hope he at least has a couple matches with his brother. Thanks for the info.


I hope they do too. Goldust looked in amazing shape I was really pleasantly surprised. They need to take a shit or get off the pot when it comes to Rhodes Scholars winning the tag belts.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

LET GET READY FOR THOSE ADS!!!!!


----------



## wwffans123

here we fucking go


----------



## UknowWho

Here we go yaaaaaugh


----------



## KuritaDavion

Got the Johnnie Walker Black so I'm ready for Raw.


----------



## dan the marino

I forgot RAW Roulette was on tonight.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I want a new championship please rock do this


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

And...here...we....go


----------



## -Extra-

Lets go Ziggler!


----------



## The Ice King

Forgot it was Roulette..........


----------



## kokepepsi

man fuck these firstrow pop ups
SHIT


----------



## Evilerk

Cena's promo..You can't see me...win the belt in two months


----------



## Shaddw

Here we go!


----------



## Bryan D.

Let's do this!


----------



## TripleG

SPIN THE WHEEL....MAKE THE DEAL!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

"I'M GOING TO WRESTLEMANIAAAA!"


----------



## Dinobot

Hoping for something big tonight. Another Jericho appearance maybe?


----------



## SP103

If Rock isn't present tonight for the Raw after the win.. He can ship that belt right back to WWE and go fuck his face.


----------



## -Extra-

Fuckin roulette. Fackin Bullshit. /iron sheik


----------



## un_pretti_er

Is there a logical explanation for Sin Cara entering at 29? I mean seriously, that was the most head scratching entrant easily.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Please let there be a new belt


----------



## WidowMaker

Why do i think we'll get a Cena promo before the rock?


----------



## leon79

Here we go


----------



## Honey Bucket

JR was severely missing from commentary last night.

After Punk pinned Rock, we could have heard another 'THIS IS BULLSHIT!'.


----------



## cindel25

I'm here. Where is the shield?!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

100% chance that Cena opens the show and not the WWE title match fallout...


----------



## Mister Hands

WWE Karaoke is an option. I think I might need to die.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Hey Vicky's voice is actually tolerable.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Vickie the guest host for Monday Night Raw?

#fuckno


----------



## Death Rider

Every time I see cena's face I want to punch the smug two faced bastard in the face


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Vickie!


----------



## finalnight

What happened to the no footage no sound rule from recent PPV's?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ayso

Roulette? I've never seen this before in the history of watching wrestling. (Haven't watched wrestling since I was strictly watching Smackdown)


----------



## Evilerk

Y2-Jerk said:


> I want a new championship please rock do this


yep a two month belt would be amazing..gtfo


----------



## TripleG

Russo and his wacky wheels.


----------



## TheBkMogul

Vickie on screen is always a good thing.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Because Raw Roulette wasn't convoluted enough.


----------



## HHHGame78

Oh its the Rigged Wheel show.


----------



## John Locke

Punk!


----------



## Phillies3:16

A wheel for Vicki? Ffs


----------



## Bryan D.

CM Punk has arrived!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

unk oh he mad as fuck


----------



## The Absolute

Here comes the Punker.


----------



## virus21

Mclovin it said:


> Every time I see cena's face I want to punch the smug two faced bastard in the face


With Tesla Powered brass nucks


----------



## magusnova

He mad


----------



## Xobeh

ooh angry punk, scary!


----------



## Hera

3 wheels of mediocrity cause one isn't enough


----------



## purple_gloves

Punk is on one.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Punk is mad


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Punk time! :mark:


----------



## -Extra-

Karaoke!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK

I knew it, Punk's starting. 
Oh boy, he's hella mad unk


----------



## Death Rider

HERE COMES PUNK :mark: Highlight of the night coming up


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

PIPEBOMB TIME


----------



## waterlol0

Nice belt punk


----------



## -XERO-

*HAHA!*


----------



## TJTheGr81

And business picks up.

And he knows how to sell it.


----------



## SP103

Thank God Punk out first. 

And Vicky. That dress. Vomit inducing..


----------



## Stone Hot

Punk!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Angry CM Punk makes me hard.


----------



## why

I still find it amazing a big name actor like The Rock would come back to this shit and become WWE champion! Rock is the man


----------



## Amber B

Punk pissed off is kinda doing it for me...a little.


----------



## mrmacman

INb4 Bitching.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Here comes Punk. And he is PISSED!


----------



## El Barto

Punk is pissed as he should be


----------



## Ziggler Mark

oh ok, i was wrong...Cena for the interruption. Punk gunna drop another pipebomb in vegas? probably not.


----------



## kanefan08

No title on punk = greatness.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Punk is tight! :jay2


----------



## TripleG

LOOK IN MY EYES!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!


Angry Punk is going Incredible Hulk on us? He's mad!


----------



## Dinobot

JBL is on commentary :mark:


----------



## xDXxAscension

Oh boy do I like CM Punk when he's angry.


----------



## Pongo

why CM Punk is not smiling about the lose?


----------



## LigerJ81

How many Times do I need to see Randy Orton vs Antonio Cesaro this year?


----------



## Shaddw

He mad


----------



## Jordo

Punk to start things off


----------



## Silent Alarm

You mad, Punk?


----------



## finalnight

Ziggler Mark said:


> 100% chance that Cena opens the show and not the WWE title match fallout...


Lol...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Clique

Punk's almost as mad as his fans were last night.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

"I'M DAAA PEOPLE'S CHAMPION  I'M DA PEOPLE'S CHAMPION   "


----------



## KaineSpawnX

I'M THE TAG TEAM... ER, PEOPLE'S CHAMPION!


----------



## Blueforce7

This is stellar.


----------



## -Extra-

Fuck em up Punker
I apologize for my language


----------



## checkcola

I knew he'd keep the numbers going. This is good when/if he beats Cena for the title next fall.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Punk in them jean shorts :cena2


----------



## Choke2Death

Whine some more, Phil.


----------



## ABrown

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Angry CM Punk makes me hard.


----------



## Mikecala98

If he had socks on I would believe this more.


----------



## NoyK

Punk looks like a drug dealer who just found out he bought a fake product


----------



## Monday Night Raw

They still need punk to open the show :lmao :lmao


----------



## dan the marino

This is a bit of a step above Cena coming out all smiles after his loss to Rock.


----------



## VintageOrton

Take notes Cena, this is how you sell a big match loss.


----------



## cindel25

Wow CM Punk...you mad huh?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

I take it he's mad. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

Heyman looks so sad without a belt.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

LOL, Punk projecting is great.


----------



## Loudness

I like this Punk.


----------



## LigerJ81

Someone is Angry lol


----------



## Phillies3:16

I hope they don't turn rock heel to cater to cenas face ways for wrestlemania


----------



## JBLoser

Monday Night Raw said:


> They still need punk to open the show :lmao :lmao


We really surprised? lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Phoenix Screwjob...lol


----------



## Blueforce7

dat screw job


----------



## El Barto

This is great.


----------



## Death Rider

Punk is gotten to


----------



## Xobeh

ugh here we go, "smark punk"


----------



## UknowWho

PUNK :mark: :yes:
Glad Rock is not starting the show probably going to end it and you know Cena is going to be there to interrupt him.


----------



## Duberry

Punk turning into Steiner.


----------



## SP103

It would be more original if Punk raged against the Shield.


----------



## xDXxAscension

The Phoenix Screw Job kinda has a nice ring too it.


----------



## Jotunheim

this heel furious punk is EPIC! HAHAHAH "phoenix screw job" fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## The Absolute

Lol at the Phoenix Screwjob sign in the stands. You would think WWE would try not to acknowledge Punk followers.


----------



## Ham and Egger

For some reason Punk reminds me of Charlie Haas right now...


----------



## un_pretti_er

Preach


----------



## Evilerk

<---...beat Punk to it


----------



## Amber B

abrown0718 said:


>


That evil broad's facial reactions during trial were hilarious. :lmao


----------



## checkcola

Great heel heat.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Phoenix Screwjob Royal Rumble 2013 I'm going to tell my grandkids about that


----------



## Jordo

Punk, you mad bro?


----------



## -Extra-

Cash it in Ziggler during this promo, steal the show


----------



## Ray

Heyman looks so empty without the title in his hand


----------



## TromaDogg

PUNK GOT SCREWED.


----------



## zxLegionxz

Punk is acting like all of his marks last night LOL


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

#PhoenixScrewjob


----------



## Honey Bucket

Punk must've read the Royal Rumble thread as inspiration for this promo.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Cue Vince


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG

Punk being a dick = Awesome.


----------



## NearFall

Punk. Y u so mad. :lmao


----------



## JBLoser

Phillies3:16 said:


> I hope they don't turn rock heel to cater to cenas face ways for wrestlemania


It'll probably be how it was last year


----------



## Bryan D.

Vince!!! :vince


----------



## LigerJ81

Vinny Mac


----------



## Mikecala98

dat suit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:vince3 DA BOSSS


----------



## Monday Night Raw

He delivers a promo far better than anybody else there is atm, including the rock.

:mark:


----------



## Dinobot

Lol at Heyman's face.


----------



## NoyK

Here comes DA BOSS :vince2


----------



## SinJackal

Dat dead reaction for Punk.


----------



## VRsick

lol vince is awesome.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Vinnie Mac....

Dat pop


----------



## dan the marino

I just can't take Vince as a face. I fucking can't.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

LOL PUNK IS ACTING SO CHILDISH.


----------



## Borias

I love this!


----------



## The Absolute

LOL Punk just went in on the boss!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

He's right that Vince is a hack at this point.


----------



## El Barto

Here comes the boss.


----------



## un_pretti_er

SJFC said:


> Punk turning into Steiner.


Incredible sig bro. I marked when that happened.


----------



## TAR

Vince sucks as a face.


----------



## virus21

SJFC said:


> Punk turning into Steiner.


The Rock....He's Fat!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

here comes Heyman being fired...fuck you vince


----------



## Cookie Monster

Just tuned in, what have I missed?


----------



## Dean/Moxley

ANONYMOUS??!!! :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur

Haha the fucking video evidence angle.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Maddox to rat out Heyman. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJTheGr81

Vince with dat "fuck yo feelings" look.


----------



## -Extra-

#ManhattanScrewjob was a much greater deal


----------



## UknowWho

Now here comes this senile old fuck who organized the PPV last night.


----------



## Amber B

Punk is making me splooge with dat anger.


----------



## cavs25

Vince as a face is sooo forced.....


----------



## mrmacman

Brock vs punk Plz


----------



## Jotunheim

"YOU ARE ALL CHEATERS!!" -cm punk the face of the umad era :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

zomg zomg....Vince said "crap". PG-13 is returning!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Don't fire Heyman please!


----------



## Glass Shatters

"I've had enough of your crap!"

Crowd pops. :lol

Incredible.


----------



## xDXxAscension

Heyman is going bye bye.


----------



## Osize10

With all do respect...the whole ppv was a phoenix screwjob. In fact 2012 might as well be called the phoenix screwjob.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Dean/Moxley said:


> ANONYMOUS??!!! :lol


GTV!


----------



## LigerJ81

Brad Maddoxx told Vince The Truth


----------



## Rocky541

Punk is acting like his own marks.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

"Have a nise parteh!"


----------



## TripleG

You see, Vince McMahon hates cheaters. Who knew? 

Also, isn't Heyman a manager IE an independent agent hired by the wrestler he's representing. How can McMahon fire him?


----------



## Jordo

He's always getting fired


----------



## leon79

Vince getting fucked up later.


----------



## checkcola

Paul E. should have treated Brad better.


----------



## SpeedStick

Brad Maddix did the tape


----------



## LeatherMonkey

VRsick said:


> lol vince is awesome.


No he ain`t


----------



## The Absolute

That promo had an anti-climactic ending.


----------



## un_pretti_er

The best part is that for the most part, the crowd cheers for everything that IWC boos at and vice versa.

I smell a Brad Maddox sighting tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Surely the WWE can't get any worse as to take Heyman off TV?


----------



## Bryan D.

This is gonna be good! :vince


----------



## Kabraxal

Got off my screen you senile old fuck... tired of you continually driving this company further into the ground.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

If heyman gets fired, and Punk doesnt get a one on one rematch, this company is a complete lost fucking cause.


----------



## Xobeh

JBL!


----------



## -Extra-

Give something to Heyman so he can hold it.


----------



## dan the marino

VIDEOTAPE EVIDENCE

Always a good cop-out. Hope they don't fire Heyman though.

Bet it was MR. BRAD MADDOX


----------



## Amber B

Brad "straight bait" Maddox was responsible for the footage. Obviously.


----------



## Loudness

SJFC said:


> Punk turning into Steiner.


The more a wrestler reminds me of The GOAT the more I like him.


----------



## cindel25

Videotape? Awesome The Shield sex tape!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

SinJackal said:


> Dat dead reaction for Punk.


lol, turn up your TV set.

Awesome promo by Punk. Angry Punk is funnier than anything from WWE in the past few years.


----------



## finalnight

TheAussieRocket said:


> Vince sucks as a face.


I gotta agree he is a natural heel. Tweener is the farthest he could go. RKO is very similar in that regard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Monday Night Raw

They better not fire heyman for a few months.


----------



## Dinobot

In before Maddox screws Punk


----------



## Stone Hot

Stone Cold is the source he did for The Rock


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> You see, Vince McMahon hates cheaters. Who knew?
> 
> Also, isn't Heyman a manager IE an independent agent hired by the wrestler he's representing. How can McMahon fire him?


Hush. WWE has no room for logic


----------



## DFUSCMAN

JBL's sad face is the greatest thing ever :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Thank god JBLs here.


----------



## FourWinds

Shit. Is the show off to a good start? Stuck at work and can't watch


----------



## Lok

:vince Vinnie Mac!


----------



## TromaDogg

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUU'RRRRRRRRRRREEEEEE TERMINATED! :vince3


----------



## The Absolute

Well, time to change the channel!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Somebody needs to gif Punk & Vince


----------



## Choke2Death

Dat pop for Orton!


----------



## NoyK

That Orton pop. Always delivers.


----------



## Jotunheim

I'm loving this epic whiny furious heel punk, reminds so much of old school WCW chris jericho :lmao


----------



## Hera

Mad docks with that video tape Gilberg 2.0 got it all on film. :lol


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Brock returns when Vince is gonna fire Heyman and HHH saves Vince.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er

JBL :mark:

He KILLED it last night, by the way.

"It's like throwing frisbees to someone sitting down everything goes over your head Michael".


----------



## HHHGame78

Inb4 Miz as Ref.


----------



## WidowMaker

dat pop.....


----------



## Ziggler Mark

TripleG said:


> You see, Vince McMahon hates cheaters. Who knew?
> 
> Also, isn't Heyman a manager IE an independent agent hired by the wrestler he's representing. How can McMahon fire him?


kinda how wells fargo can fire an insubordinate temp...


----------



## The Ice King

Uggh......


----------



## kanefan08

Lets Go Cesaro!


----------



## Death Rider

Where I come from Micheal Cole's actions last night would have got him shanked blud init. Nobody got time for snitches


----------



## cavs25

Glass Shatters said:


> "I've had enough of your crap!"
> 
> Crowd pops. :lol
> 
> Incredible.


The irony right? :lol


----------



## purple_gloves

Punk and Heyman to have a fall out later.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Who will be be the ref? Maddox?


----------



## Example

Can see this Heyman/Shield thing driving a split between him and Punk, if Punk didn't know anything about it.

Hope this results in a Lesnar return, would be great.

Edit: Of all the stipulations, a special ref is one of the worst.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Miz Special Guest Ref, I assume.

Interesting how the US Title means more then the IC Title nowadays. Not weird to say the IC Title means nothing but weird to say US Title means something.


----------



## checkcola

Dubbletrousers said:


> Thank god JBLs here.


Speaks to have much faith they have in Jerry at this point.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Y2-Jerk said:


> Who will be be the ref? Maddox?


Miz.


----------



## Emotion Blur

So a group of guys beating up another guy can somehow lead to the firing of the manager who doesn't even work for the companty of a guy who had no provable involvement.


----------



## UknowWho

CEsaro vs Orton 
Hope Cesaro goes over this time.


----------



## The Tony

Orton vs Cesaro AGAIN....This fucking company with the same freaking matches every single fucking week. fpalm


----------



## dan the marino

So... did they spin the wheel for the special guest ref?


----------



## LKRocks

Punk sounds so fucking pissed off


----------



## Ham and Egger

Randy "curtain jerker" Orton.


----------



## TripleG

I swear I've seen this match before.


----------



## TheKaiser

Heyman to be fired and then almost immediately return with a Brock Lesnar assault on The Rock?

LOL @ the retards hating on Punk... I'm a Punk fan and I'm glad Rock is the new champ, but serously, fuck Cena and fuck Vince.


----------



## genocide_cutter

I hope Cesario wins


----------



## Lok

Antonio! U.S. Champion!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Cesaro better win.


----------



## -Extra-

Sure fire Heyman, who needs the best manager ever, bring back Khali and the midget


----------



## finalnight

Ziggler Mark said:


> If heyman gets fired, and Punk doesnt get a one on one rematch, this company is a complete lost fucking cause.


If heyman is "fired", it will be just to have him come back with Brock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BANKSY

Maddox ref plz


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Rock is going to make his first title defense against Vin Diesel in Fast and Furious 6.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Inb4 Miz as special ref.


----------



## NoyK

Cesaro again? rton

Give Orton a proper storyline/feud ffs


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Miz is the Special Guest ref, I'm betting


----------



## kanefan08

MIZZZZ!!


----------



## Osize10

hey guys who saw that coming?


----------



## waterlol0

KuritaDavion said:


> Miz.


Good job sir


----------



## Borias

Well, so much for Cesaro going over.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Cesaro's reaction :lmao


----------



## Aid

Miz to botch the 3 count.


----------



## TheRainKing

Wow, the Miz as referee, what a surprise.


----------



## SP103

I've gone 180 on Cesaro. He can wrestle, he can cut a promo (his gimmick is dumb but that's not his fault). Let's hope he gets in the EC.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

The Jizz


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

This annoying fucker..


----------



## SpeedStick

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Cesaro better win.


With Miz as the ref?


----------



## TripleG

WWE land....where heels get screwed over and its OK.


----------



## Mainboy

Orton to win. Predictable


----------



## Cookie Monster

Anyone reckon Brock may come back tonight and beat the shit out Vince to start the HHH feud for Mania?


----------



## LigerJ81

Of Course The Miz is The special Guest Ref


----------



## Jordo

Miz as ref class


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

...what a letdown.


----------



## JBLoser

As if there was any doubt who was going to win this match


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I bet the Miz is as terrible as a ref as he is a wrestler.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I expected the guest ref to be...ummm not the Miz.


----------



## The Tony

fpalm


----------



## Pongo

well at least he can't botch the figure four now


----------



## Blueforce7

I wonder if Miz will screw Cesaro?!?!


----------



## KuritaDavion

What a surprise. I'm in shock.


----------



## Choke2Death

Good. Looks like Orton will win this after a screwjob by MOZ.


----------



## Jotunheim

TheKaiser said:


> Heyman to be fired and then almost immediately return with a Brock Lesnar assault on The Rock?
> 
> LOL @ the retards hating on Punk... I'm a Punk fan and I'm glad Rock is the new champ, but serously, fuck Cena and fuck Vince.


I'm a punk fan and this version of his....I LOVE IT :lmao if he stays like this throughout the whole RTWM and becomes more vicious and more hated/whiny then I'm all for it


----------



## Mister Hands

Ah, Miz. The Cunt of Monte Carlo.


----------



## checkcola

Emotion Blur said:


> So a group of guys beating up another guy can somehow lead to the firing of the manager who doesn't even work for the companty of a guy who had no provable involvement.


The Mr. McMahon character has been investigating who is behind the Shield and if Paul E is behind it, damn right, he can ban him. Kayfabe, they've been trashing ppv mainevent after mainevent.


----------



## Ray

Miz looking like a legit referee rather then a wrestler as a special guest ref :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod

The Mizcarder, just as I noted.

I like Face Miz and he needs to feuding with Barrett, not Cesaro. In time, I possibly.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

popeyes ad...so hungry now


----------



## Lok

fpalm Miz


----------



## 1983

Cookie Monster said:


> Anyone reckon Brock may come back tonight and beat the shit out Vince to start the HHH feud for Mania?


yep


----------



## Evilerk

cut 15 min into the match..what Miz is putting the figure four on AC...
AND AN RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!!!!1!


----------



## Cookie Monster

After last night I didn't think this company could get more predictable :lol


----------



## KatKayson

Punter said:


> Miz looking like a legit referee rather then a wrestler as a special guest ref :lmao


 Would make more sense....


----------



## Phillies3:16

Pretty sure I saw a sting option on the roulette board.


----------



## cindel25

I do not care about this match. I want more Punk yelling on my screen and I want to see the shield sextape!


----------



## TheBandisBack

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> popeyes ad...so hungry now


your sister is louisiana fast :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Jizzcarder.


----------



## Osize10

god...Raw is alike a bad tv show that keeps going and going and going...


wait...


----------



## SJP

Randy winning is obvious.


----------



## cavs25

Blueforce7 said:


> I wonder if Miz will screw Cesaro?!?!


Questions that must be answered!!!!!!


Right after this commercial break :skip


----------



## KuritaDavion

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I bet the Miz is as terrible as a ref as he is a wrestler.


Says alot that I'd be more afraid of Earl Hebner then Miz if I met either down a dark alley.


----------



## un_pretti_er

When we getting Vintage ORTON! I'm going with 8:22.


----------



## TheKaiser

checkcola said:


> The Mr. McMahon character has been investigating who is behind the Shield and if Paul E is behind it, damn right, he can ban him. Kayfabe, they've been trashing ppv mainevent after mainevent.


It won't matter at all, Heyman will be back with Brock, Brock just signed a 2 year contract and he ain't going back to UFC, he's just too old.


----------



## wwffans123

The Rock will wrestle tonight.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

Pongo said:


> well at least he can't botch the figure four now


I'm sure he'll still find a way.


----------



## -Extra-

God I despise the Miz so much.


----------



## Shazayum

i'm going to sue jackson hewitt for emotional damages caused by airing their commercial way too many times


----------



## Emotion Blur

So wait, on Raw Roulette, a match is pre-determined to be a Special Guest Ref match, and the ref is also pre-determined? And for some reason, someone picked Miz because it makes total sense to screw over a heel who has won most (if not, all) of his matches cleanly?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

I was hoping Cesaro would move on to a new fued. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RickeyP

why can't vinnie mac fire that absoulute helmet from the jackson hewitt adverts


----------



## Ray

Thread is boring. Needs more of DEM LITA'S BUUBZ


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

If Cesaro gets screwed Randy should RKO Miz, just 'cause Miz is a joke 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

KuritaDavion said:


> Says alot that I'd be more afraid of Earl Hebner then Miz if I met either down a dark alley.


Oh you should be.


----------



## Death Rider

Well it will only be downhill from Punk and this match. Shame I have seen it over 9000 times. GIVE ORTON A FUCKING FEUD.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

pretty good idea though; actually carrying a midcard feud for more than 1 PPV is a shock too.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Why does miz still have a job?


----------



## SP103

Phillies3:16 said:


> Pretty sure I saw a sting option on the roulette board.


Funny I didn't see a "Always stick with the shitty Wrestling Company" Money in the Bank Contract stip match.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Did Cole just say "Vickie Vegas" challenge wheel? Wow.


----------



## Xobeh

The roulette is fixed or something, right? Since I'd find it weird if it landed on an ambulance match


----------



## Bryan D.

And Orton gives 0 fucks about losing the Rumble match.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

RKO out of nowhere will make Orton win this.


----------



## -Extra-

Boooooring


----------



## Lok

People transplant......oh Jbl.... :lol


----------



## virus21

Punter said:


> Thread is boring. Needs more of DEM LITA'S BUUBZ


Ok we did that a few weeks ago with Trish. At least wait an hour until the fuckery reaches madness inducing levels


----------



## Monday Night Raw

If they drive a wedge between punk and heyman, wouldn't that come down as punk on the face side of the issue.

More possible motivation for turning cena heel...


----------



## cavs25

Emotion Blur said:


> So wait, on Raw Roulette, a match is pre-determined to be a Special Guest Ref match, and the ref is also pre-determined? And for some reason, someone picked Miz because it makes total sense to screw over a heel who has won most (if not, all) of his matches cleanly?


He is not an American 
He deserves to get screwed
They toook our jobs! :fellaini2


----------



## Bushmaster

Missed the beginning. Was the wheel spun in order to pick a ref.


----------



## LKRocks

JBL is here to help, obviously


----------



## TripleG

Miz = American Hero. 

"He likes America. He just wants a people transplant. I would like a people transplant at this commentary booth" LOL JBL. 


Thank you Bradshaw for making the commentary remotely tolerable.


----------



## El Barto

JBL should bitch slap Cole


----------



## LigerJ81

Remove Michael Cole and replace with Jim Ross, Glad JBL is here tonite


----------



## Mister Hands

I think we need to work together to get something dumb on to the Twitter Ticker, guys.


----------



## finalnight

Oh good god, they decided to do that Twitter ticker after all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

There's really no point in continuing this rivalry. Cesaro already proved he's the better man.


----------



## -Extra-

*Orton Swallows* clap clap clap


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Cookie Monster said:


> Oh you should be.


Earl Hebner is the man.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Miz actually looks more natural in this role. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonoaries

Orton looks so unenthused...again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Everyone should bitch slap Cole.


----------



## Blueforce7

I'm liking Orton more and more every week.


----------



## Xobeh

You heard it first: stomping on someone = mind games


----------



## TheBandisBack

i came for the rock


----------



## Grass420

that booo!! yaaa!! booo!! yaaa! is over done.. it was cool the first time but after the 100,000th time it got old.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Cesaro and Orton work well together


----------



## LKRocks

BOO YEAH BOO YEAH BOO YEAH BOO YE--BOO BOO BOO YEAHHHHHH


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Cesaro getting punished.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

dem Orton sideburns


----------



## -Extra-

Mind games - stomping


----------



## LegendSeeker

WTF its commercial already lol


----------



## Mainboy

2 ad breaks in 18mins? FUck this


----------



## NoyK

Another commercial? Come on now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

TheBandisBack said:


> i came for the rock


I usually cum for Daniel Bryan and Ryback.


----------



## magusnova

Two commercials one match...Dafuq?


----------



## LigerJ81

another commercial break *faceplam*


----------



## checkcola

Miz is reminding me of shane o mac in the ref outfit.


----------



## Loudness

KuritaDavion said:


> Says alot that I'd be more afraid of Earl Hebner then Miz if I met either down a dark alley.


Earl also knows how to bump better than Miz. No wonder, years of ref bumps at TNA MEs give you that skill.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Another break :shaq


----------



## SP103

Does Vince fire the Spanish announce table along with The Walrus tonight?


----------



## Honey Bucket

ANTONIO CESARO










LOL YES MORE ADS! :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

Is it me or has Orton recently started acknowledging the crowd more than before?


----------



## Emotion Blur

LigerJ81 said:


> Remove Michael Cole and replace with Jim Ross, Glad JBL is here tonite


Have you heard JR's commentary lately? He sounds bored as fuck, shows no interest towards anything and will maybe mumble something about Oklahoma or football if he's nagged enough. No way is JR better than Cole in 2013.


----------



## Headliner

Miz looks like a legit referee. Goes to show what he should really be doing.


----------



## dan the marino

Cesaro's take on America is... eh. Gives his 'generic foreign heel' a bit more depth at the very least.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Vintage floor-to-commercial spot :cole2

That's vintage from me!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

chances that we dont see rock this episode? anyone laying down odds?


----------



## TromaDogg

cavs25 said:


> He is not an American
> He deserves to get screwed
> They toook our jobs! :fellaini2


----------



## Dec_619

Vintage Orton


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Raw has more commercials than the Super Bowl. It's insane.


----------



## Ray




----------



## SinJackal

Not gonna lie, I don't mind all the Orton/Cesaro matches.

Both of them manage to make their entire match interesting, rather than coast around on auto pilot until their final spots like a lot of other guys do.


----------



## The Ice King

They always talk about Orton like he's on menopause or PMS'ing. "Orton's in a mood tonight!"


----------



## -Extra-

RTWM = commercials galore?


----------



## Headliner

Choke2Death said:


> Is it me or has Orton recently started acknowledging the crowd more than before?


Probably to set up the heel turn.


----------



## Phillies3:16

I've been wondering, why does cesaro tape paper towels to his thighs?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Fuck I missed the first 20 minutes :lmao*


----------



## thegame2432

gotta get all the ads out of the way early to give Rock 30 minutes at the end to get the millions chanting


----------



## Cookie Monster

Emotion Blur said:


> Have you heard JR's commentary lately? He sounds bored as fuck, shows no interest towards anything and will maybe mumble something about Oklahoma or football if he's nagged enough. No way is JR better than Cole in 2013.


At least JR puts over the talent and doesn't laugh like a cunt during commentary.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Miz needs to hit the gym so he doesn't look like a real ref.


----------



## Evilerk

TheBandisBack said:


> i came for the rock


as did a few people here..we will be handing out towels shortly


----------



## SinJackal

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Raw has more commercials than the Super Bowl. It's insane.


USA milking Rock's appearance for all it's worth, lol


----------



## NoyK

Ziggler Mark said:


> chances that we dont see rock this episode? anyone laying down odds?


Punk already said he's coming out tonight to have some sort of "celebration".


----------



## SP103

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Raw has more commercials than the Super Bowl. It's insane.


There is no way Wendy's would use the fat Wendy's girl in a Superbowl commercial.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Mclovin it said:


> Where I come from Micheal Cole's actions last night would have got him shanked blud init. *Nobody got time for snitches*







right?


----------



## Amber B

Cookie Monster said:


> Oh you should be.


Dead :lmao
What would this thread be like without you every Monday? :lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome

What did I miss before the Orton/Cesaro match?


----------



## PowerandGlory

4 minutes of action and back to another commercial break


----------



## xDXxAscension

SinJackal said:


> Not gonna lie, I don't mind all the Orton/Cesaro matches.
> 
> Both of them manage to make their entire match interesting, rather than coast around on auto pilot until their final spots like a lot of other guys do.


I was gonna say this match is pretty entertaining. Better then I thought it'd be anyway.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Headliner said:


> Miz looks like a legit referee. Goes to show what he should really be doing.


(Y)


----------



## Clique

Headliner said:


> Probably to set up the heel turn.


That's what I was thinking. Start connecting more personally with them before betraying their trust.


----------



## LKRocks

This is boring. How long until the super epic 30 minute Cena promo about how great 2013 will be for him?


----------



## El Barto

Ziggler Mark said:


> chances that we dont see rock this episode? anyone laying down odds?


Oh we'll see him. Just not to the last segment is my guess.


----------



## Grass420

i can't watch this?!

i normally watch raw the day after without commercials and fast-fowarding throuhg the lame parts..

is there really this many commercials? 

pfft. screw this.


----------



## TheBandisBack

SP103 said:


> There is no way Wendy's would use the fat Wendy's girl in a Superbowl commercial.


id eat her burger anyday of the week


----------



## LigerJ81

I don't mind The Orton/Cesaro matches either, I just wish it wasn't every week


----------



## SpeedStick

Cookie Monster said:


> Oh you should be.


No wonder he's no longer in the 'E.


----------



## dan the marino

Cookie Monster said:


> At least JR puts over the talent and doesn't laugh like a cunt during commentary.


And yet still Cole somehow manages to be more useful than Lawler.


----------



## murder

Nothing new but Miz has fallen from number one heel to number seven (at best) babyface. That is not including Hunter and taker of course. Don't know whether to laugh or to cry.


----------



## -Extra-

Monday Night Commercials


----------



## Zeppex

LOl @ the WWE commercial for coming to Dallas on Feb 25th saying come to see WWE Champion Cm Punk.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

LuN™ said:


> Punk already said he's coming out tonight to have some sort of "celebration".


tis what i get for watching with low volume at the office.


----------



## Hera

-Extra- said:


> RTWM = commercials galore?


Vince has to make up all that election money.


----------



## Death Rider

Ziggler Mark said:


> right?


Got it in one :lmao


----------



## klyon2815

Just got home from work. What have I missed???


----------



## The Brown Horatio

missed the punk/mcmahon segment did anything relevant happen


----------



## dan the marino

EraOfAwesome said:


> What did I miss before the Orton/Cesaro match?


Absolutely nothing.

Actually Punk came storming out, forgot about that. Vince has some VIDEO EVIDENCE against Heyman.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh

I'm not sure if I posted the video correctly but anyways, with Vince Mcmahon claiming the video evidence will be provided by an "Anonymous" source could this video be true and it be revealed as Leo Kruger(that's who it looks to be) rather than someone else? Or has this video been proven fake?


----------



## Borias

At least we have JBL on commentary.


----------



## cmp25

Can anyone give the rundown on what's been missed?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

Orton's wife gotta be a zombie by now. Completely tuned the fuck out.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Awesome slam right there.


----------



## KuritaDavion

murder said:


> Nothing new but Miz has fallen from number one heel to number seven (at best) babyface. That is not including Hunter and taker of course. Don't know whether to laugh or to cry.


Come on now.

He was never the number one heel. Until he turned face. Now he's legit the second most hateable guy on there.


----------



## -Extra-

LKRocks said:


> This is boring. How long until the super epic 30 minute Cena promo about how great 2013 will be for him?


Do you like 12$ latte? Call of Duty? Blow up dolls? If ses, youre in for a treat.


----------



## Mainboy

cmp25 said:


> Can anyone give the rundown on what's been missed?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Absoutley nothing


----------



## Itami

Itami said:


> Maybe he has evidence of Heyman working with Shield... Hmm, should be interesting.
> 
> Either way, he better not fire him or anything. Face Vince is worrying.


CALLED IT.


----------



## Phillies3:16

And...


----------



## Ziggler Mark

im still waiting for the WWE to come out with the part of this angle that says it wasnt the shield who did this, giving punk his title back :troll


not gunna happen, but us punk marks would be all unk to :rock


----------



## LigerJ81

Cesaro with that Raw Strength


----------



## KatKayson

Ziggler Mark said:


> right?


----------



## TheBandisBack

good match so far


----------



## Ray

Miz is even counting like a legit ref. He's taking to this referee role. It's in his blood :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81

LKRocks said:


> This is boring. How long until the super epic 30 minute Cena promo about how great 2013 will be for him?


You know the best is saved for last :cena2:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

KatKayson said:


>


That is racist as fuck smdh.


----------



## TripleG

Powerslam, Midrope DDT, RKO set up!


----------



## dan the marino

ColtonSoFresh said:


> I'm not sure if I posted the video correctly but anyways, with Vince Mcmahon claiming the video evidence will be provided by an "Anonymous" source could this video be true and it be revealed as Leo Kruger(that's who it looks to be) rather than someone else? Or has this video been proven fake?


Has anyone actually clicked that guy's username? He has links to some stupid random paid membership forums. It's some elaborate add.


----------



## TromaDogg

ColtonSoFresh said:


> I'm not sure if I posted the video correctly


Nope.


----------



## murder

KuritaDavion said:


> Come on now.
> 
> He was never the number one heel. Until he turned face. Now he's legit the second most hateable guy on there.


Which heel was booked ahead of him at Mania 27?


----------



## -Extra-

cmp25 said:


> Can anyone give the rundown on what's been missed?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


2 very good commercials, face Vince, Mad Punk, roulette match


----------



## Osize10

this match sucks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Perhaps Miz was better served as a ref.


----------



## Bushmaster

Ortons moves of doom sometimes look more silly than Cena's


----------



## Blueforce7

cmp25 said:


> Can anyone give the rundown on what's been missed?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Punk is pissed as fuck.
Vince is going to review Heyman.
Cesaro/Orton with Miz as SG Ref.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Slow two count Miz you fool


----------



## Cookie Monster

Amber B said:


> Dead :lmao
> What would this thread be like without you every Monday? :lmao


I'd like to think a lot more serious :lol


----------



## Duberry

You all better have DEM TRISH PICS ready for Cena's promo.


----------



## Death Rider

Ziggler Mark said:


> im still waiting for the WWE to come out with the part of this angle that says it wasnt the shield who did this, giving punk his title back :troll
> 
> 
> not gunna happen, but us punk marks would be all unk to :rock


The reactions of Rock marks would be lol worthy :troll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cesaro is awesome.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

can someone tell me what the point of a guest referee is here? this is just so predictable.


----------



## -Extra-

murder said:


> Which heel was booked ahead of him at Mania 27?


Cena.


----------



## TheBandisBack

orton has to use his trademarks every damn match doesn't he


----------



## un_pretti_er

Orton is like no other superstar on the roster. Win, lose, still gets his cheers, and doesn't give a f*ck. He's just kind of...there.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

inb4 RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## NoyK

RKO!

1...2...3 :


----------



## Hera

VINTAGE ORTON :cole3


----------



## magusnova

Vintage...


----------



## virus21

SJFC said:


> You all better have DEM TRISH PICS ready for Cena's promo.


This. Though we may need them sooner


----------



## Amber B

I didn't see that coming. Like at all. I am shocked.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, we sat through a super predictable match.


----------



## Borias

Oh. Wow. Shocker finish. Never saw that coming.


----------



## TromaDogg

RKO! RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## kanefan08

So is JBL working towards being a heel commentator?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Miz should be fired for distracting Cesaro.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

JBL get in there and clothesline the shit out of Miz...crooked ref.


----------



## LigerJ81

This was the obvious outcome


----------



## SJP

a silly ending to say the least lol.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

good start to the show


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Unneeded screwy finish.


----------



## purple_gloves

2013 wwe. Where faces cheat to win and the crowd pops.


----------



## Bushmaster

Well that wasnt predictable. Was Miz really chosing by the wheel. I missed it earlier, hopefully not.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

They love Orton, that's one thing I can always say. Gonna be hard to turn him heel without changing his character to a chicken shit or an arrogant model. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mrmacman

moral of this match Miz is better ref than wrestler.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

what a fucking burial....shit like that is why this company is never going to be as big as it used to be.


----------



## -Extra-

Randall Queef Orton for the win.


----------



## LeatherMonkey

Crap end


----------



## El Barto

JBL with them words of wisdom. "That is ridiculous."


----------



## almostfamous

Orton looks pissed. No one works stiff with me!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Can't say that RKO was out of nowhere. Everyone and their grandmother saw that coming.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Needed a RKO to Miz in all honesty.


----------



## The Tony

Holly shit that was boring.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

How is Miz face again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Miz can go get fucked.


----------



## TripleG

Morality in the WWE is really backwards. 

Lets kick the so called bad guy while he's down!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Miz desperately needs a new finisher


----------



## ABrown

Miz really does look like a bigger version of Charles Robinson :lmao


----------



## KatKayson

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> That is racist as fuck smdh.



Really? I found it hilarious i'm not racist though. Stereotypes are funny as fuck to me though, mainly because they are not true.


----------



## SinJackal

Zeppex said:


> LOl @ the WWE commercial for coming to Dallas on Feb 25th saying come to see WWE Champion Cm Punk.


Well Elimination Chamber is Feb 17th.


----------



## NoyK

kanefan08 said:


> So is JBL working towards being a heel commentator?


Yea, and great at it too might I add.


----------



## kanefan08

AWWWWWEESOOOMEE!


----------



## Proc

No suprise people are siding with the heels in WWE. They are getting screwed over one after the other.


----------



## SJP

Faces are heels, and heels are faces.


----------



## KuritaDavion

I want to shank Miz and crush his face with a tire iron.


----------



## Ray

OH NO fpalm


----------



## Lok

*shakes head*


----------



## Amber B

Oh fucking christ.


----------



## TromaDogg

WTF is up with the match stipulations on that wheel? :lmao


----------



## Death Rider

Ryback looked like he was about to eat vickie


----------



## The Tony

fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter

How do you make Vickie laugh?


----------



## cindel25

Seriously? Ryback is going to make us laugh?


----------



## UknowWho

Well since it's going to be Cena vs Rock at WM might as well make every match predictable.


----------



## TripleG

Wait....what?


----------



## SpeedStick

Ryback must do something funny


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Ryback is a natural comedian guys


----------



## Paul Rudd

This should be good :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

Ryback should try a shooting star press or a moonsault :lmao


----------



## mrmacman

lol this should be good.


----------



## xDXxAscension

Really Ryback and Make Me Laugh, WTF!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Yeah man I told you guys Goldberg would return tonight


----------



## TAR

Jesus this is going to be awful.


----------



## NoyK

Dafuq was that :lmao

Oh god, don't tell me they are going to turn Ryback into "unintentional comedy monster"


----------



## -Extra-

Heels are victims.


----------



## Osize10

Why can't they have an option on the roulette wheel that says "MAKE IT STOP"


----------



## Blueforce7

Did he just snort?


----------



## BANKSY

Okay Ryback is done.


----------



## The Ice King

Oh gosh...........I don't even know what's about to happen...........uggh......this company.


----------



## Choke2Death

Expected that finish but I'm not complaining since Orton needs to stop jobbing so much.



Headliner said:


> Probably to set up the heel turn.





Clique said:


> That's what I was thinking. Start connecting more personally with them before betraying their trust.


I hope so. He's so directionless as a face.


----------



## LKRocks

WAKE UP!


----------



## SP103

"Ok RAYBACK, make me laugh". 

Ryback-Snorts Coke, writes promo tagline on his hand, heads to the ring.

Commercial..


----------



## Evilerk

Ryback...a nun *huff* walks into a *puff*..bar..hold on..I need a to sit


----------



## El Barto

Damn is Cole an idiot? What does make me laugh mean? Really Cole?


----------



## thegame2432

man Ryback gets no pop. to say he's lost some steam is an understatement.


----------



## holt_hogan

Gonna drop his pants.


----------



## KatKayson

SJFC said:


> You all better have DEM TRISH PICS ready for Cena's promo.



This x200000


----------



## Proc

Oh this has the potential to be one hell of an awesome trainwreck segment.


----------



## Xobeh

3 adbreaks in 30 miuntes?!


----------



## Mainboy

3rd ad break in 30mins :lol


----------



## VRsick

Actually almost laughed when ryback like snorted at vickie.


----------



## Green Light

oh god this is gonna be bad


----------



## dan the marino

I can deal with Ryback fucking around, let's just hope Cena doesn't get the "make me laugh" stipulation. :cena2


----------



## Example

Ryback making someone laugh, surely he won't do this.

Maybe they are going to turn Ryback into a joke monster like Kane.


----------



## un_pretti_er

KatKayson said:


> Really? I found it hilarious i'm not racist though. Stereotypes are funny as fuck to me though, mainly because they are not true.


Wrong. Stereotypes come about because often times they ARE true. Don't like it? Deal with it. That's life.


----------



## KuritaDavion

TripleG said:


> Wait....what?


I guess Ryback is going to kick Ziggler's ass. That'll make Vickie laugh.


----------



## Headliner

Mise well just give Orton the US title at this rate.

LOL Ryback...............................LOL Ryback.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Ryback is going to wrestle.. he'll succeed in making us laugh. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

How can Ryback make someone laugh?

Him attempting to wrestle makes me laugh almost every week.


----------



## The Tony

Ryback has to make Vickie laugh...NEXT ON RAW! This fucking company... fpalm


----------



## Borias

Oh good, I was hoping for more commercials.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Wait Ryback is honestly going to do this challenge? I guess this is punishment for arriving late at the Royal Rumble fanfest the other day? tehe.


----------



## -Extra-

Time to hijack the thread into Lita tribute?


----------



## Amber B

Well that commercial just happened.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Does Ryback say "Wake up" due to the fact he puts us to sleep?


----------



## kobra860

Ryback already is being forced to do comedic stuff? So much for his push.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Chad Patton looks tougher than Miz. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider

:kenny this is going to be a ziggler squash match. I just know it


----------



## mrmacman

WWE gets more dumb with each week.


----------



## El Barto

thegame2432 said:


> man Ryback gets no pop. to say he's lost some steam is an understatement.


That's what losing every big match will do to an "unstoppable monster."


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Make me laugh? These writers need to go


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

"Make me laugh" for Ryback.

Hopefully it doesn't do damage to his character like Goldberg in 2003 with Goldust's wig.


----------



## FourWinds

KatKayson said:


> Really? I found it hilarious i'm not racist though. Stereotypes are funny as fuck to me though, mainly because they are not true.


Some would say racist. Others would say delicious


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

The endless fuckery continues


----------



## Ziggler Mark

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> That is racist as fuck smdh.


----------



## Blueforce7

Okay. It was okay.


----------



## SJP

Ryback gonna get out a feather and tickle his opponent to death!


----------



## ABrown

It's bad enough I have to see this clown, and now he supposed to try and be funny?


----------



## LigerJ81

FEED ME MORE BIATCH FEED ME MORE BIATCH

I would laugh if he just did that to Vickie


----------



## LeatherMonkey

Burger kings in uk better take note!!


----------



## Dinobot

KatKayson said:


>


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

lol that's the first time I've seen Punk get a commercial promo....and it happens AFTER he loses lmaooo


----------



## virus21

-Extra- said:


> Time to hijack the thread into Lita tribute?


Why not a classic diva tribute? Why should we limit ourselves?


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Ryback should've showed her his wang.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

show should be renamed to monday night commercials featuring John Cena


----------



## TJTheGr81

I think The Ryback can pull it off. He travels with Bryan after all.


----------



## Osize10

Ryback already made me laugh because of his undeserved push


----------



## UknowWho

Inb4 YUP YUP WHAT IT DO!


----------



## Emotion Blur

Uhh, so what is Ryback's incentive to make Vickie laugh? Is the wheel a "do it or you're fired" thing? Fuck all will happen if/when he doesn't do it.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

-Extra- said:


> Time to hijack the thread into Lita tribute?


:mark:


----------



## Trifektah

Hey look at the bright. It couldn't be any less humorous than Cena's promo from last week


----------



## Headliner

If Ryback says Feed Me Blacks in honor of upcoming black history month, and he actually squashes one black each Raw I'd laugh.


----------



## jonoaries

Word! Christopher Walkin and Al Pacino?! I'm in that bitch. Fuck ryborg


----------



## dan the marino

So Ryback walks into a bar... then takes a minute to catch his breath.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Sick of the ads being interrupted by Raw every two minutes


----------



## jcmmnx

Cesaro is f'n great maybe the best in ring guy in the company right now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Go on Ryback. Make us laugh.


----------



## -Extra-

Ryback and Santino = 2013 Santino and Kozlov
Make it happen


----------



## SinJackal

Is Ryback going to be buried now as a joke character? :kenny

So much for Raw being less pussy.


----------



## The Tony

What a terrible start to Raw. I'm sure it's Triple H who has the video footage of Heyman.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Ryback trying to Shellshock Heyman made me laugh so...


----------



## Aid

Ryback is going to make us laugh? This is gonna be a trainwreck.


----------



## scrilla

turning Ryback into a comedy act? great move.

from:









:deebo


to: :smokey


----------



## DogSaget

> Vince says they will have a little chat later in the ring. Vince says this footage could result in Heyman's termination.


bork incoming


----------



## Arya Dark

*Goddamnit, I missed the Punk promo.. I was hoping I missed a cheesy fucking Cena promo.


I'm inconsolable right now.*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

:drake1 at Ryback


----------



## SP103

Ryback Vs. Douchebag 5 Hour Energy Guy and 3MB. 

Book it


----------



## JBLoser

-Extra- said:


> Time to hijack the thread into Lita tribute?


I'd be a big fan of this.


----------



## purple_gloves

Ryback is probably going to call out, and squash Dolph.


----------



## ABrown

Osize10 said:


> Ryback already made me laugh because of his undeserved push


----------



## Trifektah

-Extra- said:


> Ryback and Santino = 2013 Santino and Kozlov
> Make it happen


I'm all for this if it means Ryback gets released shortly afterwards Kozlov style


----------



## -Extra-

"What do you get when you mix Triple H and Goldust?"
"HGH"


----------



## TromaDogg

SideTableDrawer said:


> Ryback should've showed her his wang.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Ryback being reduced to comedy acts...

:buried

:HHH strikes


----------



## thegame2432

Flame of Olympus said:


> That's what losing every big match will do to an "unstoppable monster."


agreed and I'm certainly not complaining. they desperately need to develop some depth with his character, but we all know that will never happen.


----------



## Amber B

-Extra- said:


> Time to hijack the thread into Lita tribute?


Hopefully they're pics of her from the neck down or during her Chola days.


----------



## NoyK

Headliner said:


> *If Ryback says Feed Me Blacks *in honor of upcoming black history month, and he actually squashes one black each Raw I'd laugh.


That sounds like a very, very awkward and wrong thing to say :side:


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Impress, Ryback..


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

PTPPPP!


----------



## dan the marino

Oh this could be good.


----------



## un_pretti_er

OORA OOOOORA OORA


----------



## Dinobot

That Asian woman in the audience was not impressed.


----------



## Borias

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS


----------



## magusnova

Headliner said:


> If Ryback says Feed Me Blacks in honor of upcoming black history month, and he actually squashes one black each Raw I'd laugh.


Oh lawd you are close.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Good god their new theme sucks


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## The Tony

I can't believe this.


----------



## TAR

Fuck tennis lol prime time players lets do this


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Ryback and PTP oh lord


----------



## ABrown

FUCK.YES!

PTP!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark

*:lmao what fuckery*


----------



## NathWFC

Ryback is so short hahaha. 6'3" my fucking ass.


----------



## Trifektah

I want that Asian next to the tennis pros.


----------



## TripleG

Every time I see Prime Time Players, it makes me sad. 

It just reminds me of AW...I miss him.


----------



## cindel25

PTP!!!!! :yes


----------



## Joseph92

this Ryback make me laugh thing is going to be PAINFUL!


----------



## Amber B

Guess this is what happens when you complain a lot backstage?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> If Ryback says Feed Me Blacks in honor of upcoming black history month, and he actually squashes one black each Raw I'd laugh.


:lmao OMG it's starting.


----------



## El Barto

Agassi should turn heel with a headbutt to the chest of Cena


----------



## BANKSY

PTP to save this segment.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

TITUS


----------



## Moto

Of course Matt Striker is doing this too.


----------



## Hera

Tennis gawd Andre Agassi :mark:


----------



## The Ice King

Boo please....or no reaction....

FUCK ME! THIS IS THE. ROAD. TO. WRESTLEMANIA......


----------



## Glass Shatters

Is this seriously going to be a segment? I'm fully expecting Ryback to go apeshit, destroy the PTP, and then go to the mic and say, "HA! HA!" and storm off. Shit is so dumb.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Please god no Kobe rape jokes....


----------



## Ziggler Mark

what the fuck am i watching?


----------



## KatKayson

Titus Save_us7778665450550


----------



## SPCDRI

Make me laugh challenge? Come on now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

:lol


----------



## dan the marino

PTP needs their old theme music back, pronto.

Dat afro pick.


----------



## Cookie Monster

This is going to be gold.

REAL DEAL TITUS O NEAL


----------



## scrilla

AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FO DAT


----------



## BrendenPlayz

lmao i love these guys


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

AIN'T ANYBODY GOT TIME FOR THATT :lmao


----------



## SJP

This is fucking terrible.


----------



## JBLoser

Remember when Ryback was the runner-up in the Rumble Match?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

AINT NOBODY GOT TIME FOR COMEDY


----------



## Lok

LOL Dafuq is this? :lol dat whistle


----------



## Dinobot

And PTP wins!


----------



## NoyK

Oh boy, this doesn't look good.


"Ain't nobody got time for that" :lmao PTP are awesome


----------



## Ray

Titus :lol


----------



## Mr. Socko

Shit....Even Ryback doesnt deserve this shit in his hometown


----------



## LigerJ81

Ryback Telling a Joke

I Ain't Got Time For That


----------



## Death Rider

:lmao this should be good


----------



## Big Dog

What the hell, Agassi? He was just giving the Australian grand slam trophy the other day, kind of funny they failed to mention his equally famous wife Steffi Graf.


----------



## ShaggyK

Just tuned in, is the new WWE Champ even there tonight?


----------



## Evilerk

LadyCroft said:


> *Goddamnit, I missed the Punk promo.. I was hoping I missed a cheesy fucking Cena promo.
> 
> 
> I'm inconsolable right now.*


well he got cut off by Vinnie Mac..althought him kicking the ropes was pretty much win


----------



## Headliner

My boys the PTP. Shame they are treated like such jobbers.


----------



## LegendSeeker

Titus is GOD


----------



## Choke2Death

This should be funny.


----------



## RickeyP

Agassi vs Sampras WM 29 book it vince


----------



## TAR

MILLIONS O DOLLAHS


----------



## Amber B

This is bad. And Ryback has the sniffles.


----------



## H

Ryback stuck in comedy skits? Depushed, or are we not that lucky?


----------



## CGS

:lmao titus


----------



## Osize10

NOT FUNNY YOU LOSE


----------



## -Extra-

Ryback is like Kobe Bryant in a Colorado hotel room... He gets winded up prematurely.


----------



## Macharius

That isn't a joke Ryback!


----------



## TripleG

Not borrowing Braden Walker's Knock Knock joke routine.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I don't get it...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Triple H's sign:


----------



## TheBandisBack

primtime players huh


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Ryback is already tired....


----------



## Ziggler Mark

OH, RYBACK YOU SO FUNNY


----------



## Cookie Monster

18 fingers, you dumbass.


----------



## Borias

I didn't laugh, Ryback.


----------



## SPCDRI

FEED. 
ME.
BLACKS.


----------



## Xobeh

I liked that joke by Ryback. It made me laugh when JBL thought Cole has twenty fingers.


----------



## NoyK

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## Proc

Ryback's joke was even worse. He should lose the challenge.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Dam this crowd is hot for the Ryback anyway I think PTP won the laugh challenge


----------



## scrilla

honestly if they had Titus beat the shit out of Ryback and he was never seen again i would've been totally fine with it. Real Deal and No Days Off are goats.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Why?


----------



## UknowWho

PTP :buried
If it relegates Ryback to beating irrelevant jobbers then I approve.


----------



## TheKaiser

Monster spinebuster, that was impressive.


----------



## Bushmaster

One kick and Mr No Days Off is out. This isn't funny at all.

Guy always has to start his own chants.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:StephenA

I didn't laugh. So Ryback didn't win


----------



## purple_gloves

They obviously have nothing for Ryback.


----------



## LeatherMonkey

Huge letdown i expected so much.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Ryback with the Goldberg facial expression again :lmao*


----------



## Trifektah

For anyone who doesn't get the "AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FO DAT!" reference:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

LOLWHUT?


----------



## almostfamous

Matt Striker can go die in a ditch.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Ryback heel turn...


----------



## Headliner

Ryback would make people laugh if Titus pulled out his dick and then Ryback pulled out his. No ****. Titus probably already broke the backs of half the girls in the locker room.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

That segment was erm........shite.

Except striker getting nailed.


----------



## Amber B

This is the final draft.


----------



## dan the marino

Oh god Striker stop being awful. You can rise above this, I know you can.

On second thought, it's great to see him getting crushed.


----------



## jonoaries

These two .....s....

Doesn't everybody lose?

Wasn't shit funny bout any of that


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

oh, I get it now. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg

Eh? What?

:bs:


----------



## Lok

I smiled at Striker gettin' got!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Well, at least there's that. Because Stryker is a fucking tool on TV.


----------



## Green Light

Ok that was funny :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Striker pwned


----------



## KuritaDavion

So all the faces are egotistical assholes then.


----------



## KatKayson

I find it funny how Ryback gets no reaction until he starts his own chant.


----------



## NoyK

YES, stack Matt Striker!

Thank you RYGOAT :mark:


----------



## -Extra-

Feed... Me... Porn


----------



## Emotion Blur

Road to Wrestlemania everyone...


----------



## Hajduk1911

so stupid


----------



## TripleG

Ryback one psycho motherfucker.


----------



## cindel25

Ok I am now a fan of Ryback... Bye striker!


----------



## finalnight

Yup, someone backstage is still pissed at striker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NathWFC

OMG TAT WOZ HILAREEOS!

Fuck this show.


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao :lmao at JBL marking out


----------



## Ziggler Mark

MATT STRYKER VS RYBACK AT WM....BOOK IT, VINCE! BIGGEST DRAW IN A DECADE!


----------



## ABrown

scrilla said:


> honestly if they had Titus beat the shit out of Ryback and he was never seen again i would've been totally fine with it. Real Deal and No Days Off are goats.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Striker :lol


----------



## El Barto

Poor Striker. Should've been Cole though


----------



## Aid

Faces are such assholes in the WWE today.


----------



## Osize10

I'm convinced whoever has been writing for Daniel Bryan got promoted to VP of creative this year


----------



## Blueforce7

They had everything going for Ryback.


----------



## Dinobot

Dictionary.com: Joke: something said or done to provoke laughter or cause amusement, as a witticism, a short and amusing anecdote, or a prankish act. 

So unless Ryback did something that amused someone (Shellshocking Stryker did it for me), he did make a joke.


----------



## Choke2Death

lol @ JBL.


----------



## Ayso

So this is the road to Wrestlemania? What.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Mat sold like a damn real estate broker.


----------



## SJP

Striker was fake laughing... just like everyone else at Ryback.


----------



## LKRocks

I'd like to see a Matt Striker vs Zack Ryder match.


----------



## LegendSeeker

PTP won the laugh challenge


----------



## scrilla

would also be totally fine with Matt Striker never being seen again after that segment too. in fact they should've had No Days Off break his fuckin legs. :sheik


----------



## The Tony

:lmao What a terrible first hour.


----------



## Evilerk

Striker shouldn't have made him the winner..total jerk move Striker


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BOB BACKLUND


----------



## NoyK

LadyCroft said:


> *Ryback with the Goldberg facial expression again :lmao*


----------



## Hajduk1911

just get Bruno into the HOF already


----------



## TAR

Fuck he saw this last week. Cmon now.


----------



## TheBandisBack

bobby backlund eh. good choice


----------



## virus21

Ayso said:


> So this is the road to Wrestlemania? What.


A road paved using shitty contractors


----------



## Disciple514

I'm still waiting for the joke


----------



## dan the marino

So it's pretty clear they've already run out of things to do with Ryback. Guess they never expected him to get so over, too late to go back to squashing jobbers weekly too.

Guess that means the writers might have to... do their jobs! unk


----------



## TripleG

Graham had his foot on the rope on the pinfall.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Hajduk1911 said:


> just get Bruno into the HOF already


It's his choice. He doesn't want in.


----------



## Choke2Death

"WWF" just aired without being censored!


----------



## Joseph92

They announced Bob Backlund for the WWE hall of fame last week didn't they?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

i could have sworn they showed backlund last week

is this a time warp


----------



## Headliner

Yeah show homeboy's video again because nobody remembers him.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

i wish PTP would get more mic time they are great, enjoyed that little segment


----------



## -Extra-

Induct Savage, not replays.


----------



## Amber B

Even as a face, this fucking ginger creeped me out.


----------



## Dinobot

Whoa! WW...F title? Isn't that a lawsuit waiting to happen?

Also, Bob Backlund! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They should have Backlund on TV and put the chicken wing on Miz and Cena.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Matt Striker to bring back BIG DADDY V for retribution.

Big Daddy V vs. Ryback @ Wrestlemania in Burger Eating Contest.


----------



## UknowWho

I said it last week and I'll say right now
OWEN HART SHOULD OF BEEN WORLD CHAMPION NOT BACKLUND


----------



## JC00

Didnt they announce him last week?


----------



## Xobeh

Tony316 said:


> :lmao What a terrible first hour.


There's still three more adbreaks and another twenty minutes before the first hour is over.


----------



## The Tony

Seeing Andre Agassi and Steffy Graff is the best part of the show so far.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

Soupman Prime said:


> One kick and Mr No Days Off is out. This isn't funny at all.
> 
> Guy always has to start his own chants.


I imagine it's because of his injury last night, he couldn't be bumping.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Mr. Bob Backlund is better than everyone currently on the roster.


----------



## SP103

Bob Backlund got more votes for President than Linda did for Senate.


----------



## BANKSY

WE WANT CENA


----------



## jonoaries

Ya'll see Backlund lifting Hogan? That shit was GOAT


----------



## KatKayson

Choke2Death said:


> "WWF" just aired without being censored!



Last week says hi.


----------



## TromaDogg

LuN™ said:


>


----------



## dan the marino

Joseph92 said:


> They announced Bob Backlund for the WWE hall of fame last week didn't they?


Yeah. Guess they have to kill some time.

It's not like they have a roster filled with directionless guys or anything to give that time instead.

Not that I don't enjoy seeing more of Backlund, mind you.


----------



## scrilla

how is there no iron sheik smiley on this site? FACKKKKKKKKKKKKK



The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
Iron Sheik watch WWE Raw drink cold beer tonight. Fuck the Hulk Hogan #teamsheikie

5m The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
Randy Orton new generation good young man. His Father the cowboy Bob i beat the fuck out of him if i want still i love him

15m The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
Nobody fuck with the Vince Mcmahon he the emperor of the Rome


----------



## -Extra-

Ziggler to cash in on the HoF induction


----------



## Emotion Blur

The Three Faces of Foley according to King: Mankind, Cactus Jack, and Mick Foley.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

I think its JBL inducted next


----------



## Three Dog

Choke2Death said:


> "WWF" just aired without being censored!


oooooooooooooooooh! rimo

somebody call my momma!
somebody call my momma!
somebody call my momma!
somebody call my momma!
:vince2


----------



## Glass Shatters

Make it 4 breaks in 40 minutes.

And here we go...


----------



## Mainboy

4 Adverts. :lol


----------



## finalnight

JC00 said:


> Didnt they announce him last week?


They seem to be doing the vignettes the week after the announcements

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ziggler Mark

virus21 said:


> A road paved using shitty contractors


theyre using cheap labor, what do you expect? :


----------



## Ray

Third inductee?

Bruno Sammartino. Calling it.


----------



## LigerJ81

Mick Foley join by his 3 faces, Mankind, Cactus Jack, and Mick Foley.
RIP Dude Love


----------



## H

Damn, King just sucks. "The most electrifying champion...IN THE WOOORLD"


----------



## Striker

Aid180 said:


> Faces are such assholes in the WWE today.


Yea Austin and Rock were a lot nicer.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

4 breaks in 40 minutes...


----------



## Grass420

Cookie Monster said:


> 18 fingers, you dumbass.


uhhh.. don't you mean.. 16 fingers? 

one person = 8 fingers (2 thumbs)
two people = 16 fingers (4 thumbs)

but i really thought when he said 20 fingers he was talking about some kind of gremlin lol


----------



## holt_hogan

Backlund losing the plot after his HOF induction like Sunny. Calling it now.


----------



## SJP

hearing from the rock tonight means the last 15 mins of the program.


----------



## Borias

I remember when you didn't have to hype the new champ coming to RAW. They just opened the show.


----------



## Clique

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Mr. Bob Backlund is better than everyone currently on the roster.


Best post of the day


----------



## Arcade

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Matt Striker to bring back BIG DADDY V for retribution.
> 
> Big Daddy V vs. Ryback @ Wrestlemania in Burger Eating Contest.


Ryback 's biggest challenge ever.


----------



## NoyK

Wait. We just came from a commercial break, to see a replay of a HOF inductee video, and a 10-second annoucement that we already know it's happening?

:jay


----------



## Evilerk

I like how they sound suprised the Rock is still here..


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

scrilla said:


> how is there no iron sheik smiley on this site? FACKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> 
> 
> The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
> Iron Sheik watch WWE Raw drink cold beer tonight. Fuck the Hulk Hogan #teamsheikie
> 
> 5m The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
> Randy Orton new generation good young man. His Father the cowboy Bob i beat the fuck out of him if i want still i love him
> 
> 15m The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
> Nobody fuck with the Vince Mcmahon he the emperor of the Rome


:lmao


----------



## Proc

Lawler: "All three faces of Foley: Mankind, Cactus Jack and Foley"






Who?


----------



## Jim Force

It´s a Roulette edition, and I´m still underwhelmed.

Hey, WWE, I can´t lower my expectations any more.

I´m trying, I really am. It´s just not possible.


----------



## -Extra-

Best Raw Ever unk2


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Glass Shatters said:


> Make it 4 breaks in 40 minutes.
> 
> And here we go...


iper


----------



## Hajduk1911

another commercial


----------



## cindel25

Third inductee: Trish.


----------



## Death Rider

I swear when they made it 3 hours they just added a hours worth of commercials


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Choke2Death said:


> "WWF" just aired without being censored!


WWE and the World Wildlife Fund reached an agreement for the WWE to use the initials WWF in references to the past. Not new news at all...been doing it for a few months.


----------



## TheBandisBack

thought it was owen getting inducted at first. i marked out


----------



## Headliner

Would be funny to hear stories of wrestlers showing out in Vegas in the past.


----------



## Joseph92

BANKSY said:


> WE WANT CENA


No we don't!


----------



## SinJackal

Looks like Ryback's never going to get a real push after all.


----------



## scrilla

i hope we get a 20 minute cena comedy promo to close the how tonight. he needs to show The Roid how comedy is done.


----------



## El Barto

I guess we are getting one long ass overrun tonight. Getting these commercials out the way early.


----------



## -Extra-

Dude Love got no love? What is this crap


----------



## BHfeva

So what happened so far tonight? Just opened the TV


----------



## MillionDollarProns

NEW RUPUAL TONIGHT :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

First hour has been awful for the most part. Angry Punk promo was amazing, but besides that it's been a forgettable. Please tell me Brock and/or Taker is coming back tonight, please.


----------



## RobynHoodie

Punter said:


> Third inductee?
> 
> Bruno Sammartino. Calling it.


Is he still not in it? That's pretty surprising.


----------



## TromaDogg

Emotion Blur said:


> The Three Faces of Foley according to King: Mankind, Cactus Jack, and Mick Foley.


But this isn't Foley, this is Dude Love!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Mclovin it said:


> I swear when they made it 3 hours they just added a hours worth of commercials


wait, you're just realizing this now? :bosh


----------



## jonoaries

UknowWho said:


> I said it last week and I'll say right now
> OWEN HART SHOULD OF BEEN WORLD CHAMPION NOT BACKLUND


Especially considering how it was booked I am inclined to agree


----------



## SPCDRI

16 ads in the first HOUR. FUCK ME.

Vince and Dwayne are getting a half hour and some overrun, huh?
:vince3 :rock2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rybacks push ended last night.

:buried by :cena


----------



## Green Light

I remember when people on here actually defended the idea of Raw going to three hours


----------



## Death Rider

Striker said:


> Yea Austin and Rock were a lot nicer.


Difference is they were like-able and had a personality as well as being cunts. Todays faces are just cunts.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

SinJackal said:


> Looks like Ryback's never going to get a real push after all.


:nash


----------



## Three Dog

what is with this shamless advertising... this is worse than the fuckin Chapelle show no bullshit


----------



## -Extra-

I dont know why they have those 3 min Raw segments, just roll commercials for 3h


----------



## Hajduk1911

HHH is apparently going to talk to Bruno about HoF entry


----------



## BANKSY

How do Americans cope with this every week?


----------



## KatKayson

BHfeva said:


> So what happened so far tonight? Just opened the TV




It starts off like.....*Ad*


----------



## scrilla

Headliner said:


> Would be funny to hear stories of wrestlers showing out in Vegas in the past.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

Bo dallas


----------



## klyon2815

well thats obvious Bo dallas


----------



## un_pretti_er

BO DALLAS coming..shocker


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Choose Barrett choose...


----------



## Y2-Jerk

The rookie guy from the rumble


----------



## SpeedStick

Bo Dallas


----------



## TAR

Bo Dallas obviously


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bo Dallas time.


----------



## TripleG

Did you know that God himself said that Raw is the greatest show in the history of entertainment?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Please don't pick the pedophile.


----------



## leon79

Bo Dallas


----------



## virus21

BANKSY said:


> How do Americans cope with this every week?


Alcohol


----------



## John Locke

Barrett is going to choose Bo Dallas.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Man Vickie's body looks so good in that top :yum:


----------



## Lok

Wow Bo Dallas on tonight.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Bo incoming


----------



## Aid

Bo Dallas is winning...


----------



## The Tony

:lmao I can't believe how stupid and predictable the Raw Roulette is! :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fuck... Bo Dallas push? fpalm


----------



## Loudness

Cue dat vanilla midget Bo Dallas


----------



## Dinobot

Oh boy, more Bo Dallas...yaaaaaay..../sarcasm


----------



## Moto

Of course it's Bo Dallas.


----------



## TheKaiser

Clique said:


> Best post of the day


definitely not true. The only reason Backlund and Sammartino's reigns lasted as long as they did was because of how different the business was back then. They were no better than the greats of our time, they just came before and therefore were groundbreaking in many ways but they weren't greater.


----------



## Three Dog

WOW 2nd straight Jobber entrance for the IC champion...fpalm


----------



## EnemyOfMankind

why cant they show the whole wheel spin?


----------



## Bushmaster

Who knew Raw Roulette could be so predictable.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Barrett to get beaten by Bo fucking Dallas...great...


----------



## -Extra-

Every day I'm shovelin :cena


----------



## SPCDRI

RAW drinking game
Take a drink on your cocktail every time a commercial airs
Step 2...
Die


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Wade to choose someone shit and still lose


----------



## Bearodactyl

As predicted. Bo Dallas - Barrett feud.


----------



## Alicenchains

How convenient


----------



## LigerJ81

Bo Dallas vs Barret for The IC belt at WM?


----------



## BANKSY

Please job Barrett to Dallas. 

inb4 Pyro rage


----------



## Arya Dark

*:lmao BO DALLAS!*


----------



## cavs25

Bo Dallas is about to Barrett on Raw....lol
Here we go!


----------



## THEHIPPIE89

Yes...Bo Dallas. Hope he gets a shot here. He has a bright future. Lets Go BO!


----------



## Cookie Monster

Urgh. Bo Dallas getting more TV time over the likes of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Example

Bo Dallas to beat Wade, would be great.


----------



## Blueforce7

Barret to murder Bo Dallas.


----------



## SP103

Wanna see Wade Barrett get buried? 

Wade calls out the English language to a fight. 

"Bayrage". Fuck.


----------



## Pongo

please barret don't lose this one


----------



## NearFall

Sad...WWE have just made me not care for Barrett anymore


----------



## LeatherMonkey

Yawn!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

If Barrett loses to Bo Dallas, shit will flip.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Dallas to get a surprise win!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

BHfeva said:


> So what happened so far tonight? Just opened the TV


Punk Rage promo

commercials

RKO out of "nowhere"

commercials

Ryback dismantling PTP

commercials

HoF Vignette

commercials

Wade Barrett squashes Bo Dallas

commercials

commercials

commercials

commercials

commercials

commercials

commercials

commercials

commercials

commercials


----------



## El Barto

It just missed Lingerie pillow Challenge. Good thing to with Wade Barrett in the ring


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

This pedo looking fool is actually getting somewhat of a push..dafuq


----------



## JBLoser

lol, Bo Dallas


----------



## scrilla

gonna lol when Bo Dallas goes over here. wtf at this horrible theme.


----------



## UknowWho

Bo Dallas?
This show is getting worst :lmao


----------



## llamadux

Here comes the shemale.


----------



## ABrown




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

No fucks given.


----------



## checkcola

I hate Bo's music


----------



## Glass Shatters

Bo fucking Dallas just got a television entrance, while the IC champ Wade Barrett got the jobber entrance for the third consecutive week.

:drake2


----------



## The Ice King

Do they not understand that Wade needs to still get over more, and not be wasted on Bo Dallas......
oh wait......of course they don't....


----------



## TromaDogg

Bo Dallas, GOAT (Y) :mark:


----------



## Three Dog

wow.... listen to those 5 people clapping.....bo dallass............crickets..


----------



## The Tony

2 million viewers are now changing channel.


----------



## KuritaDavion

You just know he's raped a goat in his life.

And the crowd goes "Who's this whooping clown?"


----------



## -Extra-

Bad Boy Bo Rotundo


----------



## BANKSY

Does Dallas think hes a member of the Usos :lol


----------



## cindel25

Nobody know who you are kid... What should I know about Bo Dallas?


----------



## TAR

Squash.


----------



## LKRocks

Bo Dallas vs Brad Maddox Wrestlemania 29: 60 minute Iron Man match


----------



## purple_gloves

Kill him Wade.


----------



## Borias

This dude looks like the younger brother of the long haired gay guy from Spartacus in Season 1.


----------



## virus21

UknowWho said:


> Bo Dallas?
> This show is getting worst :lmao


So umm diva photos now?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I hope Bo Dallas wins just to read Pyro's reaction.


----------



## Mister Hands

Pesky Harris.


----------



## Stone Hot

Bo Dallas son of the original black jack


----------



## Striker

Wade Barrett fucking sucks. No quality traits. Plus I can't understand what he's saying with his stupid ass accent. Fuck. Fuck all of this.


----------



## leon79

1 2 3 kid mk2


----------



## Phillies3:16

Upset Bo debuted before wyatt. Not impressed with Bo at all


----------



## El Barto

Anything with Dallas should lose and lose often.


----------



## Arya Dark

*LET'S GO BO!!! LET'S GO BO!!!!*


----------



## Big Dog

Guy should be crushed.


----------



## H

Whoops, slipped on his way to the turnbuckle.


----------



## klyon2815

Dallas will win starting a feud between these 2


----------



## Jimmay

Lets go Maven!


----------



## checkcola

weak Lets Go Bo chant


----------



## dan the marino

BO DALLAS.

Mark my words, this kid is going places.


----------



## Hera

I can't believe I'm upset that this isn't Richie Steamboat vs Barrett. At least Richie has a sign of a plus.


----------



## Ray

Bo Dallas is only 22 years old. Hoooooly shit.


----------



## SPCDRI

3 "Lets Go Bo" planted chants. Jesus, this is sad.

#CUT4PYRO


----------



## federerthegreatest

Imagine if the Rock got a reaction like Bo Dallas.


----------



## scrilla

:romo is a big fan of Bo Dallas


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## ToddTheBod

If Bo Dallas beats the fucking Intercontinental Champion, you might as well throw the belt and Wade Barrett in the trash.

Barrett has top heel potential and his book has been so bad, it's incredibly sad.


----------



## cavs25

Bo is going to be a Cena character in the future
Thats not a good thing


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

If Barrett doesn't Bull Hammer this geek into next year I'll be pissed.


----------



## El Barto

Tony316 said:


> 2 million viewers are now changing channel.


2 million viewers? What's that? - Dixie Carter


----------



## cmp25

Bo Dallas going to get a lucky win here in a minute 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MVPBallin

Barrett Jobbing Alert


----------



## -Extra-

Wade for the kill. Barrett Garage is open for business


----------



## Ziggler Mark

If Barrett loses here, I think it's safe to say that we should probably keep an eye on youtube--or maybe the local newspaper--for Pyro's rage.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

intercontinental champions gets a jobber enterance three weeks in a row, whilst a nxt rookie get a proper enterance fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I hope Bo Dallas wins just to read Pyro's reaction.


"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"

*5 min. later*

"I'm not that angry. His career's over anyway. Vince hates Englishmen/talented guys/non-roiders/etc."


----------



## Death Rider

Pyro is right now crying in a corner


----------



## MrMister

BO DALLAS


----------



## TJTheGr81

I don't like Bo Dallas, but I give WWE credit for trying to get a young guy over. And maybe he can change my opinion.


----------



## Grass420

are these raw roulette's rigged? like do they just pre-film the wheel thing and do it until they get it right? or just record it at landing at various spots and then use them for the matches they want?


----------



## KatKayson

Ziggler Mark said:


> Punk Rage commercials promo
> 
> commercials
> 
> RKO commercials out commercials of "nowhere"
> 
> commercials
> 
> Ryback commercials dismantling PTP
> 
> commercials
> 
> HoF commercials Vignette
> 
> commercials
> 
> Wade Barrett squashes Bo Dallas
> 
> commercials
> 
> commercials
> 
> commercials
> 
> commercials
> 
> commercials
> 
> commercials
> 
> commercials
> 
> commercials
> 
> commercials
> 
> commercials



Fixed.


----------



## TheBandisBack

this kid can sell.

give him a break internet warriors


----------



## SPCDRI

I hope this turns into FUCK IT POST TRISH LITA MARLENA PICTURES again.

:mark:


----------



## Lok

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## The Tony

fpalm


----------



## BrendenPlayz

lmao he beat him


----------



## H

Whoa


----------



## LigerJ81

WTF WWE?


----------



## kanefan08

DALLAS!!


----------



## TAR

Bo Dallas seems like the gayest cunt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

lol omfg I can't guess what Tyrion is thinking of now.


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao wow


----------



## Alicenchains

For fuck sake


----------



## Proc

LOL


----------



## Big Dog

Oh ffs, this is incredible.


----------



## Hajduk1911

Bo Dallas push


----------



## Y2-Jerk

holy shit


----------



## Jim Force

God, I already hate Bo Dallas.

Vince will push him to the moon.

EDIT: Meh


----------



## The Ice King

FUCK. THIS. COMPANY!


----------



## PacoAwesome

For fucks sake....


----------



## Three Dog

wow you just killed all barretts hard fought credibility.....way to go wwe


----------



## Black_Power

I'm out.


----------



## TheKaiser

lol, look at you fucking retards.

You sit there and bitch about the WWE not putting over young talent, and then start bitching about a young talent like Bo Dallas being put on TV.

Make up your fucking minds and quit being as fickle as a school girl.


----------



## Nuski

Ummm.....


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

...That was awful.


----------



## Hera

rip pyro :lol


----------



## Arcade

Flame of Olympus said:


> Anything with Dallas should lose and lose often.


Post of the Year.


----------



## Cookie Monster

DIS COMPANY :lol


----------



## ABrown




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOL


----------



## Dinobot

Wow.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

#Pray4Pyro


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

it's pretty cool that the only reason Bo Dallas is here at all is because of Wade Barrett leading the Nexus i the first place.


----------



## Choke2Death

Barrett = Buried, lol.

Pyro probably just passed out.


----------



## Borias

It's the 1-2-3 Kid 2.0!


----------



## DMC6162

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK


----------



## TromaDogg

I said it before, say it again....Bo Dallas, GOAT (Y) :mark:


----------



## UknowWho

PYRO must be raging lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Called it!


----------



## Dean/Moxley




----------



## JBLoser

:lmao 

You can't make this up


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So... can we all just agree now that Barrett's been getting buried?


----------



## dan the marino

I give this kid 3 months.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

What


----------



## BANKSY

LOL

PYRO YOUR BOY TOOK A HELL OF A BEATING


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

LMFAO, HE WON! BO FUCKING DALLAS WON! LOL. CAN'T WAIT FOR PYRO!


----------



## NearFall

Dat BO DALLAS :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Stan Hansen lol

edit: DAFAQ...omg the intercontinental championship means nothing now...lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark

I rag on Pyro alot, but that's just flat out Burial...making your IC champ look weak like that is really fucking awful.


----------



## NoyK

BO WINS

Pyro is looking for a new monitor on E-Bay right now as we speak :lmao


----------



## mrmacman

This company just went full retarded.

Tna here i come


----------



## TripleG

I don't know if I would say that a no name eliminating Wade Barrett is even in the top ten most shocking Rumble moments. 

I mean I lived through the Hogan/Warrior showdown, Ric Flair winning the title in 92, the tie in 94, Michaels starting at number 1 and going all the way in 95, Vader killing everybody in 96, Three Faces of Foley being entered in 98, McMahon winning in 99, Kane eliminating 11 people in 2001, Maven eliminating Taker in 02, oh well you get the idea.


----------



## El Barto

Lol incoming rage alert


----------



## Amber B

And I couldn't give one single fuck.


----------



## Loudness

I'm not big on Barrett but wtf was this?


----------



## THEHIPPIE89

Wow kinda saw that coming, but still cool. Way to go Bo


----------



## jonoaries

Dallas gained nothing because Barrett isn't over.


----------



## Moto

Wow.
:no:


----------



## scrilla

BO FUCKING DALLAS FUCK YEAH. 


:lmao WADE BARRETT SEE YOU IN TNA BROTHER.


OMG IT'S CADE JARRETT THE LEADER OF ACES AND EIGHTS IN THE IMPACT ZONE!!!


----------



## Ray

Reminiscent of 







Next John Cena gaiz :troll


----------



## Montel V. Porter

.....wut.


----------



## El Dandy

Bo Knows How to Piss Pyro Off


----------



## JohnnyC55

You'd think Barrett would sympathize with Dallas since Barrett debuted as an NXT rookie too


----------



## the fox

looooooooool i hope a certain member is watching


----------



## -Extra-

Whats Wayne Barton doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Mainboy

They really are taking the piss with the ad breaks


----------



## ToddTheBod

Bo Dallas beats the Intercontinental Champion with a belly to belly, that looked absolutely horrible.

Throw that belt right into the fucking trash.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Bo Knows Winning


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

i just want my husky harris back


----------



## Apollosol

This reminds me of Cena vs Angle...... in 03-04.....


----------



## SJP

Oh shit it just keeps getting worse and WORSE haha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CODY vs SUPER CENA

Gee, I wonder who will win this one?!?!


----------



## Glass Shatters

5 breaks in 50 minutes.

IT'S HOT UP IN THIS MUG.


----------



## cavs25

HOW MANY FINISHERS WILL CENA KICK OUT OF NEXT?

6 OR 7?

Perfect reaction from cody to be honest.....


----------



## Korvin

Shut up Cole.

So do other guys who are stuck in developmental who actually have a gimmick, unlike Bo Dallas.

..and woop de do.. Bo Dallas beats a guy who they have done little creatively with.

Looks like Rhodes is about to get squashed.


----------



## kanefan08

Well...everyone is saying how predictable wwe is...Did you predict that?


----------



## Emotion Blur

The Rawk said:


> So... can we all just agree now that Barrett's been getting buried?


You'd think it would be difficult to completely bury the IC fucking Champion, but there ya go...


----------



## BANKSY

SOMEONE NEEDS TO GET SOME OF THE FACES FROM THAT WHEEL AS SMILEYS 


:cena


----------



## Bushmaster

I guess Tyrion is right. Vince hates the English more than everyone else.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Incoming Cody burial


----------



## Bubba Chuck

RIP :cody2


----------



## SP103

Borias said:


> It's the 1-2-3 Kid 2.0!


Let's hope not. 1-2-3 Kid turned into a diaper wearing, bottle sucking fatty drug addict.


----------



## The Tony

I'm sorry but there's no way anyone can say this was a good first hour.


----------



## Mister Hands

I feel like that'd work better if you'd built up Wade Barrett first, and then had someone beat him who was anybody except Bo fucking Dallas.


----------



## KuritaDavion

kanefan08 said:


> Well...everyone is saying how predictable wwe is...Did you predict that?


Actually, yes.


----------



## cmp25

cmp25 said:


> Bo Dallas going to get a lucky win here in a minute
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't know how this actually surprised anyone. It was clear as day.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

TromaDogg said:


> I said it before, say it again....Bo Dallas, GOAT (Y) :mark:


^ Twilight Fan. #TeamJacob


----------



## Death Rider

TheKaiser said:


> lol, look at you fucking retards.
> 
> You sit there and bitch about the WWE not putting over young talent, and then start bitching about a young talent like Bo Dallas being put on TV.
> 
> Make up your fucking minds and quit being as fickle as a school girl.


No we want GOOD talent put over. Not someone who is not ready for the main roster.


----------



## Jim Force

TheKaiser said:


> lol, look at you fucking retards.
> 
> You sit there and bitch about the WWE not putting over young talent, and then start bitching about a young talent like Bo Dallas being put on TV.
> 
> Make up your fucking minds and quit being as fickle as a school girl.


Different people have different opinions. It´s not that hard to understand.


----------



## Jobberwacky

Um...what?


----------



## 2K JAY

:lmao Dat Bo DallaS!


----------



## SideTableDrawer

I don't think Cena has buried Rhodes yet, so it was bound to happen soon enough.


----------



## finalnight

Grass420 said:


> are these raw roulette's rigged? like do they just pre-film the wheel thing and do it until they get it right? or just record it at landing at various spots and then use them for the matches they want?


The wheel is remotely controlled they have a button to stop it when they want to stop it spins when they want it to spin.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LigerJ81

Cody about to get buried by Supes


----------



## KatKayson

Cody to squash Cena tonight followed by a long promo by Cody. commercial.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Where Is HHH I Think We Will Need His Shovel After this Match


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The sad thing is Barrett beat Orton clean a couple of weeks ago, so by this logic Bo Dallas>Orton, one of the biggest stars of the last 5 years.

I ain't even mad, I kinda knew it was happening.


----------



## JBLoser




----------



## SPCDRI

MORE COMMERCIALS. HOLY FUCKBALLS.


----------



## Trifektah

Who was that chick that wrestled Barrett and why was she allowed to have her tits out like that?


----------



## Shazayum

fuck bo dallas ugly looking bitch motherfucker


----------



## TAR

Rhodes gonna job.


----------



## Cookie Monster

kanefan08 said:


> Well...everyone is saying how predictable wwe is...Did you predict that?


We all did actually :lol


----------



## Green Light

THE DALLAS MIRACLE


----------



## -Extra-

Rip Cody


----------



## Jim Force

kanefan08 said:


> Well...everyone is saying how predictable wwe is...Did you predict that?


.



Jim Force said:


> God, I already hate Bo Dallas.
> 
> Vince will push him to the moon.
> 
> EDIT: Meh


----------



## Novak Djokovic

kanefan08 said:


> Well...everyone is saying how predictable wwe is...Did you predict that?


Well I did. Then I was still surprised tbf


----------



## Andre

Can somebody PM *Dr Jupes*? I think that *PYRO* might need his help right now.


----------



## Evilerk

the mustache in a stunning upset has beat Cena..


right..I know..I know


----------



## Black_Power

TheKaiser said:


> lol, look at you fucking retards.
> 
> You sit there and bitch about the WWE not putting over young talent, and then start bitching about a young talent like Bo Dallas being put on TV.
> 
> Make up your fucking minds and quit being as fickle as a school girl.


We bitch about them not putting over young *good* talent not constantly shoving out of date legends, stale ass Cena or untalented people like Bo down our throats and up our asses.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Pyro's reaction.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

kanefan08 said:


> Well...everyone is saying how predictable wwe is...Did you predict that?


uh....a good handful of us did. So, get out of here with your shit.


----------



## TheKaiser

burying Barrett? That's more like putting Bo Dallas over.

Some of you seem to have no real knowledge of wrestling outside of the last 10 years.


----------



## 2K JAY

LMAO at people saying Vince hates the English.

Maybe Wade Barrett just fucking sucks? Nah, can't be that.


----------



## TromaDogg

:mark: :mark:


----------



## cmp25

kanefan08 said:


> Well...everyone is saying how predictable wwe is...Did you predict that?


Yes a lot of people including myself posted it as soon as the match started that Dallas would win


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

So, we had a good promo from Punk and then the rest was filler in hr1.


----------



## hazuki

Pyro must be raging.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Barrett is doing for this kid what should have been done for him... putting him over. *


----------



## Marrakesh

How many finishers will cena kick out of tonight before winning with one AA?


----------



## SJP

Cena has already dug Cody's grave last night, all he needs to do is jump in and Cena will be more than happy to finish the job.


----------



## El Barto

Well at least they had the decency to let every know when to take that piss break by hyping Cena out the break.


----------



## The Tony

kanefan08 said:


> Well...everyone is saying how predictable wwe is...Did you predict that?


It's about fucking time we have something different.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

Wade barrett has done fuck all for years who cares if he loses its not going to hurt him Bo Dallas could use the win to get him started


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Meh, at least Rhodes isn't losing to a jobber.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

A win for Cody would put him on the map. Instead WWE will give Cena another win.


----------



## scrilla

ugh at whoever stretched the page. :kobe


----------



## THEHIPPIE89

TheKaiser said:


> lol, look at you fucking retards.
> 
> You sit there and bitch about the WWE not putting over young talent, and then start bitching about a young talent like Bo Dallas being put on TV.
> 
> Make up your fucking minds and quit being as fickle as a school girl.



I agree. There is no pleasing the internet crowd. Jeez, Barrett lost one match on a fluke. Calm down. Its one win, they are trying to get a young guy over, i agree with it. They need new stars, no better way to get him over.


----------



## TheBandisBack

vince doesn't care about win loss records. he cares about getting people over, and i think he gave up on getting barrett over. 

time to job him out and cut him.


----------



## SP103

JBL looks like he's holding in a rather large shit.


----------



## Ray

Fuck Diva's, this is CANDACE BAILEY appreciation night


----------



## MillionDollarProns

y barret job to scoop slam


----------



## -Extra-

Bo Dallas - Undisputed Shemale Champion


----------



## Arcade

I wouldn't mind seeing Bo Dallas in the Intercontinental Cup, and a intense rivalry can developed between Dallas and Barrett.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

another jobber enterance for cody fpalm, 4th week in a row now fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81

wow Thanks WWE, I didn't even get to see The Mustache's Entrance


----------



## SPCDRI

I've seen more Bo Rotunda than Bray Wyatt on RAW and PPVs. There is no God.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Mr Talley

Fruity Pebbles. Fuck you Cena.


----------



## Alicenchains

This just keeps getting better


----------



## Lok

Tale of the tape. :lol


----------



## Borias

Um, jesus christ.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Punter said:


> Fuck Diva's, this is CANDACE BAILEY appreciation night


Who is this pasty average looking chick? Get her off my screen :cussin::cussin:


----------



## TripleG

Dat Fruity Pebbles box with Cena on it...

My childhood just got ass fucked.


----------



## Scorpion Deathdrop

Both US and IC champs lost but no titles changed hands? What's the point of having a title if you're never defending it? The WWE IC/US titles make the WCW TV Title look like the most legendary title in the history of wrestling. >_>

So sick of the way WWE handles their business.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Bebe said:


> LMAO at people saying Vince hates the English.
> 
> Maybe Wade Barrett just fucking sucks? Nah, can't be that.


Well, he doesn't suck.


----------



## Dinobot

Get the fuck out of here. Is Cena about to bury Fred Flintstone?


----------



## Mister Hands

holy shit


----------



## TAR

No entrance for Rhodes, commentators all talking about Cena and this fruity pebble shit.

Yeah Codys fucked.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Cena and Fred Flinstone "tale of the tape".

fpalm


----------



## SJP

WHAT the FFFFFFFFF, this is crap.


----------



## SpeedStick

SideTableDrawer said:


> I don't think Cena has buried Rhodes yet, so it was bound to happen soon enough.


----------



## Clique

No way the guy on the box of Fruity Pebbles is going heel.


----------



## NoyK

BOO THIS MAN. BOO HIM HARD.

THROW SODA AT HIM TOO


----------



## The Absolute

Fred Flintstone would so take Cena in a fight. Book it, Vince.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind

wow wwe is pathetic


----------



## KuritaDavion

........I don't even..........


----------



## cindel25

John Cena...be sure to thank The Rock for that endorsement deal yeah..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Comparing John Cena and Fred Flintstone... fucking hell.


----------



## MrMister

Ugh they ruined Cody's entrance music.

BUT THE STACHE!!!


----------



## The Tony

fpalm


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Tale of the tape with Fred Flintstone????????????????????


----------



## Y2-Jerk

really with flinstone and cena? really?


----------



## Nuski

TheKaiser said:


> burying Barrett? That's more like putting Bo Dallas over.
> 
> Some of you seem to have no real knowledge of wrestling outside of the last 10 years.


We wouldnt be mad if Bo Dallas wasnt the worst guy in NXT but he is


----------



## virus21

Cookie Monster said:


>


Tommy Wiseau?


----------



## Example

Cena on fruity pebbles box around the time that him and Rock are to face off, hmm strange.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xobeh

woah. low pop for cena


----------



## 2K JAY

Cena will kick out of a ton of finishers here.


----------



## KatKayson

Cookie Monster said:


>



She is cute..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cena, 12 time world champion. fpalm There is no God.


----------



## The Ice King

Don't even get on that shit, "oh you guys always say you want young talent to be built.....blah blah blah"
BARRET ISN'T EVEN OVER! Barret isn't even built! And you just watched the Intercontinental Champion lose to a Belly to belly from a rookie!

CENA VS. FRED 
FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT FUCK THIS SHIT
FRED FUCKING WINS YOU BITCHES
I HATE THIS SHIT.
Probably my last RAW for awhile.


----------



## CGS

Cena V Fred Flinstone tale of the tape? Really WWE?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The Rawk said:


> Meh, at least Rhodes isn't losing to a jobber.


He's losing to superman though....


----------



## LigerJ81

Fred Flintstone vs Cena at WM29 Fruity Pebble Match


----------



## El Barto

WTF @ that Tale of the Tape. BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## Blueforce7

Holy shit, he's embracing the pebbles.


----------



## Stone Hot

your 2013 royal rumble winner John Cena!!!!!


----------



## scrilla

Tony316 said:


> It's about fucking time we have something different.


how long do you give it before Barrett is in TNA brother Tony?


FUCK YEAH GREATEST ROYAL RUMBLE WINNER OF ALL TIME. :cena2


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

Is anyone else really bothered that their favorite childhood cereal is forever ruined? Fuck WWE. Buried


----------



## cavs25

Wow that was a shitty reaction for Cena...


----------



## Jimmay

Roberts: "JEEEEEAN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAH!"


----------



## checkcola

Better Rhodes than Ziggler, I'd think, for the IWC.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

What a bunch of cunt's most of you from the IWC are. Absolute joke, The Kid has talent and just did what Maven did to the Undertaker and you can not see it? Fuck this forum filled with lowlifes. Fuck login in again.


----------



## Hera

Even Fred Flintstone jobs to Cena. :cena2


----------



## Death Rider

Bebe said:


> LMAO at people saying Vince hates the English.
> 
> Maybe Wade Barrett just fucking sucks? Nah, can't be that.


Says the guy who marks for the great fucking khali. :genius


----------



## UknowWho

I actually like Barrett wish he was treated better, hell the IC Belt is less relevant than the US Belt.
And here comes Cena fpalm


----------



## Evilerk

are you serious..


and this tape with Paul and the Shield shows up now

#thewritershavenoidea


----------



## holt_hogan

Any coincidence Cody Rhodes had to spin for an opponent at the top of hour 2 and it's John Cena?


----------



## SPCDRI

Half the crowd is booing this cunt.

Subgame to Drink for Every Commercial...

I'm doing a shot for every 2 Cena kickouts. Pray for me.

GET DAT WHISKEY OUT, BOYS! WE'RE DRINKING TONIGHT!


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

are they really going to bury Cody rhodes again? they already made Barrett and the IC title look like a complete joke. how do i take him seriously as champ now?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

here's hoping cena and rhodes go 20 minutes, so i can get home in time to see rhodes be buried.


----------



## Ray

Fucking christ fpalm


----------



## dan the marino

Cookie Monster said:


>


The face of a future champion.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

:cena


----------



## eireace

dam hope cena can catch a. break and get the win over cody... he needs it!


----------



## -Extra-

Wayne Barton in the Impact Zone by mid-February


----------



## Trifektah

PlayaTaylor said:


> What a bunch of cunt's most of you from the IWC are. Absolute joke, The Kid has talent and just did what Maven did to the Undertaker and you can not see it? Fuck this forum filled with lowlifes. Fuck login in again.


Don't let the logout button hit you in the ass on the way out!


----------



## Bushmaster

JBL calling Cole a snitch :lmao guy is amazing. Making Raw better for sure


----------



## scrilla

is it just me or does the WWE's WrestleMania sign look like fucking shit this year?


----------



## SNUZ

Can't wait to see Cena make Cody Rhodes tap! CENATION Represent!!!!


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

geez Cena's entrance gets longer everytime. nice hip toss you grinning idiot


----------



## TripleG

JBL, please don't stop. You're hilarious. 

Cody Rhodes entered at 23, Cole? Really?


----------



## Borias

Maybe Cody will at least like, look decent before losing?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Weak reaction for Cena. John's reactions are bad, Vince. Do something about it. De-push him!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

this match should be over in about 4 and half minutes


----------



## Example

John 'dropkick' Cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Those John Cena wrestlin skills :lmao


----------



## Tony

Is it just me, or has nobody gave a shit about John Cena?


----------



## NoyK

So Cena is on the list of people who won the Rumble more than once. This list being:

Hogan
Shawn Michaels
Stone Cold Steve Austin
....And Cena. 

Yeah, fucking woohoo.


----------



## Disciple514

Fred Flintstone must bow down to Cena. What next?


----------



## finalnight

scrilla said:


> is it just me or does the WWE's WrestleMania sign look like fucking shit this year?


I just want to know where the fuck the numbers are?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TAR

Jesus how much would you just love for Rhodes to go over cleanly to Cena?
Somewhere in an alternate universe.


----------



## Black_Power

Okay now Fred Flinstone is a damn cave man that carried and ran with a stone car with 5 other people and two animals in it. Super Cena even dominates logic and apparently time fpalm.


----------



## SovereignVA

You still suck, you still suck.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Cody just be a man and lay down. Please! I beg you!


----------



## wheelysteve

Getting debut Rocky Maivia vibes from Bo Dallas, and we all know how that went.


----------



## BANKSY

JOHNS GOT HIS GROOVE BACK

THE BUSINESS IS SAVED


----------



## Honey Bucket

Goldust to run in saving his brother, and gives Cena the Shattered Dreams about 897 times.


----------



## AntUK

Shit crowd tonight, even super cena cant get a reaction


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

Cody Rhodes should win tonight. It will be a big rub for him and he can challenge Alberto at Wrestlemania. THAT would be a great fresh match everyone wants to see.


----------



## -Extra-

Lets go Cena Lets go Cena Lets go Cena


----------



## scrilla

all this Bo Dallas hate is horrible. at least he can wrestle and has charisma unlike that boring British fuck Barrett.


----------



## Stone Hot

i agree cody


----------



## checkcola

PlayaTaylor said:


> What a bunch of cunt's most of you from the IWC are. Absolute joke, The Kid has talent and just did what Maven did to the Undertaker and you can not see it? Fuck this forum filled with lowlifes. Fuck login in again.


People don't like Bo because he looks like a character out of Twilight, I take it. I got no issue with him. There's always wrestlers who are going to appeal to the young female viewers. I understand the story they are telling. The problem is, Barrett isn't over as a heel, so it falls flat.


----------



## TromaDogg

Well said Cody (Y)


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cena Burial season week one.... Cody Rhodes!


----------



## Joseph92

My god! Let Cody get some offense in!


----------



## KuritaDavion

PlayaTaylor said:


> What a bunch of cunt's most of you from the IWC are. Absolute joke, The Kid has talent and just did what Maven did to the Undertaker and you can not see it? Fuck this forum filled with lowlifes. Fuck login in again.


How did it work out for Maven? We know. We don't care.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

More burying.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Super Cena Like Never Before Forever Again


----------



## cindel25

So where is Goldust? Dr. Shelby needs to fix these brother relationship!


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

Cody Rhodes quitting? Guess who's getting fired in february. fucking buried. fuck you vince. cody should be champ


----------



## jacobdaniel

5 moves of doom incoming.


----------



## TripleG

Lawler, shut the fuck up! 

Oh yeah, how dare Cody eliminate his brother that was trying to eliminate him in a match they were both trying to win. Oh that villain!


----------



## almostfamous

Crowd no selling Cena hahah


----------



## Headliner

Yeah Vince give the people what they want!


----------



## cavs25

He is using the 5 moves of doom again lmaoooooo ohh god!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Lawler you dirty old man with your jokes.


----------



## The Tony

I can't believe it.


----------



## Xobeh

*I'm leaving*
*lol no you're not, get back here for the five moves of doom*


----------



## LigerJ81

Skittles, Cena is comin for you ..... :cena3


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Ziggler Mark said:


> here's hoping cena and rhodes go 20 minutes, so i can get home in time to see rhodes be buried.


or not...


----------



## TJTheGr81

Why is this necessary. Why the fuck is necessary.


----------



## Jimmay

Please Shield beat up Cena !


----------



## Paul Rudd

Is there a secret burial option on that roulette wheel?


----------



## Green Light

Cody Loads and his porno stache :buried


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Cena got away with only doing about 4 moves.

fpalm


----------



## The Ice King

HE IS NOT ABOUT TO WIN LIKE THIS THIS FAST WITH THE 5 MOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhHH AHHHHHHHHHHH FUCK ME!!!!


----------



## TheKaiser

THEHIPPIE89 said:


> I agree. There is no pleasing the internet crowd. Jeez, Barrett lost one match on a fluke. Calm down. Its one win, they are trying to get a young guy over, i agree with it. They need new stars, no better way to get him over.


Thank you!

Since I've started coming onto the internet to see what people thought of these matches, I've been amazed at how stupidly fickle and two-faced these "fans" are on the internet.

At least I'm consistent on my views and don't decide to hate on one new guy just because he's being put over by my favorite. Hell, I'm not even upset that CM Punk lost, I was actually excited for Rock's win and the potential performance by Punk & Rock.


----------



## The Absolute

Is this asshole gonna cut a promo too? Fuck my life.


----------



## TAR

Crowd is dead.


----------



## bulklogan

Absolutely buried.


----------



## Choke2Death

Cody = BURIED too.

It's like they are on a mission to piss off the smarks as much as they can.


----------



## JBLoser

I can't even :lmao


----------



## SJP

Fucking hate the people who cheers Cena...fucking hate them, why do they do this?? they are retarded.


----------



## Bushmaster

Wow when you get the AA after a 5 knuckle suffle you know ur buried. Only jobbers get that


----------



## El Barto

Poor Cody. Get ready for a 2013 full of that folks.


----------



## BHfeva

Did Cody even touch John Cena this match?


----------



## SP103

Punter said:


> Fucking christ fpalm


Be a star.


----------



## Mister Hands

Jesus christ, Cena. What are you accomplishing


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Codys like "fuck this, I ain't jobbing". Cena "you wish" :cena


----------



## SPCDRI

holy shit! what a jobber festival! WHAT A JOBBING! HOLY FUCKBALLS.

Wasn't this guy IC champ for half a year?


----------



## H

Are they going to go anywhere with Goldust or was his Rumble appearance just a one off?


----------



## Loudness

Damn, what a close battle, almost thought Cody had him but Cena OVERCAME the odds!


----------



## SovereignVA

You don't know what you have until it's gone. This is the case with a SuperCena-less 2012.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Every wrestler should be like Cody and just say this match is a waste of time.

:kobe5 fuck you :cena3


----------



## dan the marino

PlayaTaylor said:


> What a bunch of cunt's most of you from the IWC are. Absolute joke, The Kid has talent and just did what Maven did to the Undertaker and you can not see it? Fuck this forum filled with lowlifes. Fuck login in again.


hey bo

That was painful, but slow at least.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

cena would job to fred


----------



## ABrown

quick and painless...well...maybe not for Cody's career


----------



## Blueforce7

Those horns are like the cries of Satan.


----------



## klyon2815

SUPER CENA!!!!!!

going to have a bunch of garbage matches all the way to Mania and then take the title from the rock and hold for 5 years. Yay.....


----------



## KuritaDavion

Man, Cena fucked Cody so hard he should have bought him dinner first.


----------



## Joseph92

Wow Cody's offense in that whole match was 1 kick, thats it! Cena is so sickening!


----------



## Pongo

come back on the ring and do your JOB







seriously there are no word to describes how much i can't stand cena


----------



## purple_gloves

Poor Cody. Somebody shoot this cunt.


----------



## TripleG

Cody gets squashed by Cena. 

The IWC will rage!


----------



## jacobdaniel

Yay, a Cena promo!!


----------



## LegendSeeker

Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## cavs25

Proud to say I changed the channel ^.^


----------



## stereo73

I fucking hate him. Another young talented wrestler buried by that roided up 3 year old. Fuck off.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

cody burried fpalm


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

yeah, because Cena really needed that win. Just go to TNA already Cody. He could be champ in 3 months!


----------



## cmp25

Boos are getting louder...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

What title will he go for?!!! JBL you idiot. Even the 4 year old kids know he's going for WWE.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Great, a Cena promo.


----------



## finalnight

AntUK said:


> Shit crowd tonight, even super cena cant get a reaction


Your stream audio must be bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

cody rhode can not recover from that he is buried


----------



## DMC6162

Ick, here we fucking go.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

FU Cena!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Cena holds microphone to crowd. About 6 people react. Cena's time is UP.


----------



## BANKSY

BACK TO BACK BURIALS


----------



## UknowWho

Fucking buried, Cena is going to :buried everyone to make up for last year.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Didn't pick you to win the Royal Rumble? :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome

Some? Make that most Cena...


----------



## TAR

Someone take the microphone off him please.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Tony316 said:


> I can't believe it.


why are you watching this inferior product?


----------



## ToddTheBod

Cena really needed to get that win there, he really has been on a cold streak.


----------



## NoyK

Yep, tis' the year of...


----------



## -Extra-

Why dont they hold this Raw in the Hammerstein ballroom, Im sure that crowd would appreciate such a great show


----------



## Evilerk

Cena..come on..you should know better..did you not see the add for it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

John Cena is the most selfish wrestler in wrestling history. Take, take, take. He's such a POS and can't work for shit.


----------



## Death Rider

NO SHIT YOU FUCKING CUNT!!! YOU FUCKING DON'T DESERVE TO WIN THE RUMBLE!!! OMG COULD YOU SOUND LIKE MORE OF A HEEL YOU TWO FACED SLIMEY SHIT CUNT!!!


----------



## eireace

yes go cena! #superhero


----------



## checkcola

I'm actually liking Cena's delivery here.


----------



## The Absolute

Honestly. Fuck Cena. Fuck his family. Fuck his ex-wife. Fuck his hometown. Fuck his shitty ass rap album he released 8 years ago. Fuck everything.


----------



## TheKaiser

Ziggler Mark said:


> why are you watching this inferior product?


inferior to what? TNA sucks as well...


----------



## FITZ

Headliner said:


> What title will he go for?!!! JBL you idiot. Even the 4 year old kids know he's going for WWE.


Get reading for the SWERVE


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

"I won the Royal Rumble!" No shit you no talent monkey. GTFO my tv bitch


----------



## Bubba Chuck

UknowWho said:


> Fucking buried, Cena is going to :buried everyone to make up for last year.


the horror...the horror


----------



## RobynHoodie

We all picked you, we just didn't want you.


----------



## VRsick

hmmmm wonder who cena will challenge.


----------



## Dest Fade

LuN™ said:


> Yep, tis' the year of...


This!,


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## TromaDogg

Cena to challenge the NXT champion.

Called it.


----------



## The Ice King

I fucking hate how he has to explain everything like we're fucking retards!


----------



## The Tony

:lmao Can't believe some people still prefer WWE over TNA! :lmao This show is horrible.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Yeah Cena, you winning the Rumble was too unpredictable.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

heres that stupid shit where we get to see cena rock 2.0


----------



## jonoaries

That was nothing. They could have done that one on Superstars. Cody is better than that.


----------



## TripleG

You winning the Rumble was unpredictable? Come on John. I don't care if you had to throw out Ryback. You could have been up against Voltron and I still would have picked you to win, lol.


----------



## KatKayson




----------



## Borias

Cena spending more time on this announcement than fighting Cody.


----------



## cavs25

Cena sucks chants lmaooo


----------



## Dinobot

Cookie Monster said:


> Great, a Cena promo.


At least we're getting it out of the way early on.


----------



## finalnight

We all know you ain't going to SmackDown motherfucker to stop the BS promo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Phillies3:16

Swerve and cena picks diva championship!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Difficult? Really?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Cena sucks..Cena sucks....lol


----------



## Ray

Hope New Jersey is cold as fuck WrestleMania night so we can see Cena's nipples freeze off.


----------



## El Barto

Unpredictable Cena? From you? more like same old shit.


----------



## holt_hogan

Please pick Kaitlyn.


----------



## SAMCRO

Hey Vince your top baby face is getting booed outta the building, maybe you should think about changing something with him. At some point you need to stop thinking about those fucking shirts selling and make the guy thats getting the most heat on the roster a fucking heel you senile old fuck.


----------



## TheBandisBack

The Absolute said:


> Honestly. Fuck Cena. Fuck his family. Fuck his ex-wife. Fuck his hometown. Fuck his shitty ass rap album he released 8 years ago. Fuck everything.


but your a browns fan. you've been through worse


----------



## LigerJ81

Difficult step. Right :cena3 Right


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:lmao Cena Sucks chants.


----------



## scrilla

lol at the Clangin and Bangin sign in the crowd. more like Juicin and Slowin. fuck The Roid.


edit also:
The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
Movie Pretty Woman made about the Chris Brown mother they dont show end of movie when she take dog shit and her baby come out chris brown



hilarious


----------



## LBGetBack

Bo Dallas needs to stop screaming everytime he does something. Like, is that part of his gimmick or does he just do it? Weird.


----------



## cindel25

Cena sucks chants...tsk rise above it John


----------



## Grass420

lol @ the cena sucks cena sucks cena sucks chant


----------



## H

CM Punk chants. Get the hint, Cena? 

And no, it's not a difficult choice. You want the Rock. Just get on with it. Twat.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

No point in chanting "Cena sucks" Vince hasnt listened for 6 years, he wont start now


----------



## eireace

i hope someday the crowd do what is needed and just gives cena no response at all! #silence


----------



## -Extra-

Kaitlyn or Riot


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cena basically said fuck the WHC... :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick

3 way at mania Cena vs CM Punk vs Rock


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

so The Rock won't be in the chamber? what a chicken shit. he doesn't deserve to be champ


----------



## SPCDRI

Is this gonna be Diva and Knockouts fap pics now? God I hope so.


----------



## dan the marino

You could always go for the WHC title, Cena. :kobe3

Don't think you'd have as much trouble with Alberto.


----------



## The Tony

TheKaiser said:


> inferior to what? TNA sucks as well...


No. Just no. It's a million times better than Raw.


----------



## Loudness

The fans are absolutely loving how he won the Rumble, listen to all the people cheering, they're so loud it almost sounds like they're booing him due to the sound distortion.


----------



## purple_gloves

Challenge Taker and redeem yourself Cena


----------



## Theproof

Cena is a huge reason I stopped watching WWE programing over the years. Some call him an amazing asset to the WWE. I call him the poison.


----------



## Striker

Cant wait for WM27!!!

Cena vs Rock II!!!!!!

Time 4 Cena to kick Dwayne Johnsons non-candie azz.


----------



## Blueforce7

Cena putting over Punk a little. Not bad.


----------



## #Mark

BOO THIS MAN


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Just choose the Rock already! STOP WASTING OUR TIME


----------



## TripleG

Uh Cena, Rock is already the champion, so why are you talking about Punk.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

looks like the rocks gonna defend the title via satelite at elimination chamber


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## FITZ

Cena'a really getting some hate. And I don't think they're in that smarky of a city.

Man I hope they make this a triple threat.


----------



## cavs25

The crowd is just angry
At everything and everyone
Good job!


----------



## Bushmaster

Cena to challenge Jeff Hardy.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Even when he puts a guy over he has to slightly bury him. What a guy.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

The Rock/Cena/Punk triple threat at WM?


----------



## Mainboy

Everyone is exicted right now for the announcement


----------



## virus21

Alright, diva photos


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

Cena vs. Rock vs. Punk only works if Punk makes them both tap out clean.


----------



## Hera

Nobody got time for this Cena wrap it up.


----------



## NoyK

Cena actually not smiling in a promo?

Oh mah gootness :cena4


----------



## Ray

So we're getting a triple threat at Mania? :mark:


----------



## Fire at Heart

CROWD IS SO PISSED OFF AT WWE!


----------



## The Absolute

Why can't he just go away forever? Why?


----------



## SpeedStick

that was a shoot


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Yeah, and then you acted like it was no big deal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Just by this promo I know it'll be Cena/Rock and that Cena is going over :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI

Cena is such a fuckin' cunt. He's trash.


----------



## Death Rider

Oh shut the fuck up and just pick the match we know you are going to fucking pick so we can end this shitty fucking promo already


----------



## Grass420

this promo is boring


----------



## SNUZ

So glad to see Cena completely Squash Cody Rhodes!


----------



## cindel25

Get on with int John..Pick the Rock..we know...


----------



## finalnight

He stumbling and stuttering and sounds like a fool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## purple_gloves

Heel turn


----------



## TAR

Cena, drop the mic lol


----------



## H

Rock can't carry your jock? Fuck kayfabe, he really is delusional.


----------



## Victarion

Hmm. Yes. I wonder what this is leading up to?!


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

Jousting? Is that what Cena calls what he does in the ring? Kill me now. fuckin vince


----------



## checkcola

this Cena promo is a million times better than last week. Be serious, I take it serious.


----------



## Pongo

you proved nothing you cunt


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Cena to challenge the rock.

WAHEYYYYYY what a big surprise fpalm


----------



## HHHGame78

They say "win by any means necessary" but when a person does that, its a heel move. So hypocritical of the writers.


----------



## Kenny

they better make this a triple threat


----------



## -Extra-

Cena challeges RVD, rematch from ONS


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

He's starting already. Rock vs Cena is gonna be a bullshit rehash of last year. Oh joy


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

That's it! FUCK CENA! After that comment, I will never even acknowledge that cunt again.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Cena seems completely phony in this promo.


----------



## El Barto

Lol now why go lie like that Cena


----------



## genocide_cutter

Oh god another Cena promo


----------



## dan the marino

I'd have a easier time believing him, and it'd make a better story, if Cena had seemed at all upset about losing to The Rock.


----------



## cmp25

If you thought Cena got booed a lot last year heading into Mania, just wait


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kanefan08

Cena is the one who cant even sniff rocks Jock.


----------



## TripleG

April 1st huh? 

So Cena was made a fool of on April Fool's Day? 

Rocky chants and Boring chants. LOL!


----------



## wheelysteve

I've been indifferent to Cena for a long time; but something changed when he won MITB last year and made that stupid troll face while holding the case, and in him winning last night I've finally reached "I fucking hate you" status.


----------



## Loudness

Cena decided his loss from a year ago suddenly matters, I thought he laughed it off last year?


----------



## Montel V. Porter

This is painful


----------



## The Absolute

They're gonna give us a triple threat with Rock and Punk at Wrestlemania and put Cena over both of them.


----------



## TheKaiser

Punter said:


> So we're getting a triple threat at Mania? :mark:


Rock, Brock, Cena... Haven't you seen the promotional posters? With Brock signing on for 2 years, I'm sure that's whats going to happen...


----------



## Trifektah

I hate this man, so much.


----------



## Mr Talley

PISS OFF JOHN!


----------



## Osize10

Shouldn't Daniel Bryan be the one out here giving a promo about his wrestlemania retribution? Who buys this crap?


----------



## jonoaries

Nobody seems happy with Cena...


----------



## Theproof

Get to the point Popeye


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

haha Cena...dat cheap pop....Foley would be proud


----------



## NoyK

Go for the cheap pop!


----------



## Cookie Monster

Cena with the cheap pop.


----------



## SPCDRI

DIVAS/KNOCKOUTS SEXY TIME

CORNETTE LEVEL FAP THIS COMPANY! 

PROTEST!

:cornette


----------



## FITZ

Is it really a difficult choice? Does anyone really think he's going to challenge Del Rio?


----------



## -Extra-

virus21 said:


> Alright, diva photos


Layla is the most beautiful woman I've ever seen


----------



## JBLoser

KuritaDavion said:


> Cena seems completely phony in this promo.


So nothing new to see here.


----------



## Choke2Death

A heel turn is the only thing that can make him interesting.


----------



## Striker

Cena is awesome.

He really never is phased by haters.


----------



## BANKSY

OMG WHO WILL JOHN CENA CHOOSE 


MUST SEE VIEWING HERE


----------



## Bubba Chuck




----------



## Victarion

"Virtually no chance of winning"


NEVER BACK DOWN. OVERCOME THE ODDS.


----------



## kanefan08

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That's it! FUCK CENA! After that comment, I will never even acknowledge that cunt again.


THIS!


----------



## almostfamous

God they hate him


----------



## Clique

Now that line does nothing for Del Rio and the World Title


----------



## Grass420

cena just burried the WHC?


----------



## SNUZ

SPCDRI said:


> Cena is such a fuckin' cunt. He's trash.



No he is not. He is awesome!


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## Honey Bucket

Can't they cut to a commercial break already.


----------



## TromaDogg

Cena chooses the impossible challenge and overcomes the odds.

Calling it.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

he just burried del rio and big show with that comment


----------



## NathWFC

HE HAS NO CHANCE OF WINNING THE WWE TITLE. HE JUST CAN'T OVERCOME THE ODDS?!?!?!?!


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao He openly says yeah whoever is the WHC is completely beatable. Way to make it tough John.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89

TheKaiser said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Since I've started coming onto the internet to see what people thought of these matches, I've been amazed at how stupidly fickle and two-faced these "fans" are on the internet.
> 
> At least I'm consistent on my views and don't decide to hate on one new guy just because he's being put over by my favorite. Hell, I'm not even upset that CM Punk lost, I was actually excited for Rock's win and the potential performance by Punk & Rock.


Me too, sometimes I have to just laugh at what these people say. The are not true fans. True fans will not turn their back on wrestling because he has down moments. I know WWE is not the greatest right now. but i am still a fan and will always be a fan. The internet hates on anything they dont like. Just get over it, yes Barrett lost, yes Cena just beat Rhodes. Who cares, its wrestling. People lose. people win. We all knew cean was going to win so why complain about it. Cody will have his day, its just not now. Barrett will have his day, just not now. In wrestling, it takes time. Not everybody can be pushed at the same time. I garuntee Barrett will be world champion this year. So will Ziggler.


----------



## Black_Power

Wow he really shit on the WHC fpalm


----------



## checkcola

CM Punk and Rock... big deals. 

ADR... eh, yeah, no big deal.

Only aspect of the promo I don't like.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

about fuckin time! say the rock already fucker!


----------



## SovereignVA

lol Cena burying Del Rio, Big Show and the WHC.


----------



## SJP

Better odds of winning the WHC lol, omg Cena is turning heel, such a cocky bastard.


----------



## Chan Hung

Basically Cena gave away he will win at Mania...


----------



## scrilla

i walked away. why the fuck was he talking about Punk? i have no problem with him putting over Punk (although Punk isn't in his league). did he even bring up ADR? he does realize Punk isn't a champion right?


----------



## TJTheGr81

Did he really just fucking say that about the World title? :lmao WOW.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Nicely burying the World Heavyweight Titlebthere


----------



## NearFall

Choke2Death said:


> A heel turn is the only thing that can make him interesting.


Agreed to that.


----------



## Bearodactyl

LMAO OH MY GOD CENA HAS DONE IT AGAIN THE UNDERDOG IS VICTORIOUS!!! lol. I don't think even he's buying this one..


----------



## ToddTheBod

Cena overcoming the odds and challenging the WWE Champion?

Whoa, didn't think that was going to happen..


----------



## Dinobot




----------



## Joseph92

How is it he has a better chance of winning the world heavy weight title that the WWE title??


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

lmao not only do we kno who you're going to challenge, we already kno who's going to win the main event

cmon vince.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Thank god that's over.

Now get the fuck out!


----------



## SpeedStick

*CM Punk and The Rock both beat Cena in 2013 now Cena goes over both man at WM29*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

CHOOSE AND GET OFF THE STAGE, ASS CLOWN.


----------



## CGS

Just say it plz


----------



## VRsick

ONCE IN A LIFE TIME


----------



## un_pretti_er




----------



## Shaddw

I wonder who he is gonna pick. The suspense is killing me :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

WHAT A TWIST


----------



## ShaggyK

#TwiceInALifetime


----------



## UknowWho

Cena now being serious to make up for last year.
:ambrose2


----------



## PacoAwesome

Fuck you Cena...


----------



## MillionDollarProns

wat no way i cant belive this


----------



## LigerJ81

I made a Sandwich and he still Talkin?


----------



## jonoaries

Really you have a better chance against the REAL World's Champion?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

Color me surprised.


----------



## FITZ

I'm shocked...


----------



## wwffans123

bo...............booooooooooooo


----------



## NoyK

:cena4 NO ONE SAW THAT COMING! MAH GOODNESS!


----------



## Pongo

good god cena you are not an underdog stop trying to be one


----------



## DMC6162

Wow, what a shocker.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Cena facing Rock at WM?






The zoom in. The dramatic pause. The sign staring. Hot garbage.


----------



## -Extra-

Ok, Im watching Macho Mans & Elizabeths wedding on YouTube atm.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Victarion

SHIELD


----------



## Borias

HE'S GONNA STAY ON RAW? NEVER SAW THAT COMING.


----------



## The Absolute

How obvious can you get? Fuck this promo.

THE SHIELD!!


----------



## Mainboy

Wheeyyyyyyyy 

So excited for this


----------



## Arya Dark

*Don't stretch the page.*


----------



## TripleG

Oh he challenges the WWE champion? 

Like nobody saw that coming, lol.


----------



## Callisto

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That's it! FUCK CENA! After that comment, I will never even acknowledge that cunt again.


People are _still_ fuming? :lmao


----------



## El Barto

Ugh......


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## Blueforce7

Here we go.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

OH YES, SHIELD, BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF HIM!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Shiled time oh yeah!


----------



## Amazing_Cult

SWERVE! :russo


----------



## SPCDRI

PROTEST!


----------



## cindel25

Imma need the Shield to take care of this man!


----------



## KatKayson

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Shazayum

fuck those stupid sons of bitches chanting rocky you fucking idiots we dont want to see it


----------



## Amber B




----------



## NathWFC

Haha, I fucking hate this cunt and everything about him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

BEAT HIS ASS SHIELD BEAT HIS FUCKIN ASS


----------



## Jimmay

YES!


----------



## Bushmaster

:mark: man do I love that theme


----------



## H

If Cena takes out the Shield by himself...


----------



## TAR

Yeah Shield!!!!


----------



## LegendSeeker

INJUSTICE!!!!


----------



## Dest Fade

Wow, what a swerve! He chose the WWE championship!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kill him Shield. Absolutely kill this joke of a wrestler.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cena just SHIT on the WHC title lol :lmao:lol:


----------



## Mr Talley

KICK HIS FUCKING ASS SHIELD!!!!!


----------



## JBLoser

BASED SHIELD


----------



## The Ice King

YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS SHIELD SHIELD SHIELD ONLY REASON I WATCH!!!!!!!


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Thank god, destroy this prick shield!!!


----------



## Evilerk

what..OH BY GAWD..shocked I tell you shocked


----------



## Lok

oh snap....cena gon' get got?


----------



## mrmacman

kill him


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

thank god for the shield showing up. this twat has been sqauking for too long


----------



## Dean/Moxley

YES!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

:mark:

THE SHIELD


----------



## Green Light

YES GET HIM SHIELD!


----------



## Kenny

cena BERRIED evrybody

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## cmp25

Thank god for the Shield 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## purple_gloves

Shield burial coming up


----------



## Xobeh

Cena burying Shield now


----------



## Dinobot

Lets go Shield! :mark:


----------



## Death Rider

INJUSTICE!!! KILL HIM SHIELD!! FUCKING KILL HIM!!!


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion

shield burial incoming? I hope they end this injustice.


----------



## Skullduggery

The shield save us


----------



## finalnight

For once i welcome the shield.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gene_Wilder

oh god he's gonna bury the shield


----------



## Mr. Saintan

Godammit! I leave the room the get my shit together. I come back and he STILL talking?


----------



## TromaDogg

OMG! SHOCKER! DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING!

WWE IS THE BEST!

#UnpredictableCompellingTV


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Time for Cena to bury the Shield. You all knew this was coming eventually. Nexus all over again.


----------



## NearFall

OH MY LORD, CENA CHALLENGING THE WWE TITLE? UNHEARD OF!


----------



## MVPBallin

Cena's gonna bury the Shield :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er

How do you post images? haha.


----------



## Mikecala98

Please give Ambrose a live mic.


----------



## BANKSY

ACES AND 8S


----------



## AliiV

Kill him. Kill him Shield. KILL HIM.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Shielddd!


----------



## LigerJ81

Finally The Shield


----------



## EraOfAwesome

Rock for the save?


----------



## NoyK

YESSS! SHIELD!

Save us from this monstrosity!


----------



## John Locke

I love how even the heel commentators have to support Cena. JBL tonight, Cole did it all the time when he was heel.


----------



## CGS

No doubt Super Cena will destroy the Shield


----------



## -Extra-

Overcoming all odds AGAIIIIIN


----------



## virus21




----------



## El Barto

Kill em Shield


----------



## TheBandisBack

rock will come out


----------



## dan the marino

scrilla said:


> i walked away. why the fuck was he talking about Punk? i have no problem with him putting over Punk (although Punk isn't in his league). did he even bring up ADR? he does realize Punk isn't a champion right?


Punk gets a rematch, I imagine.

lol at him completely burying ADR and his title though.


----------



## TripleG

Well there goes my idea that Cena is behind The Shield, ha ha.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

SPCDRI said:


> PROTEST!


Oh my...


----------



## Stone Hot

well cena is not the leader of the shield just killed that right now


----------



## klyon2815

Orton comin next


----------



## cindel25

Yes soon after I posted that..here they come. Take him out shield!


----------



## kanefan08

Of course they save Cena


----------



## Grass420

ugh, fuck lame-us


----------



## mrmacman

fuck sheamus


----------



## Headliner

Causal fans can be so stupid.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

COLE: "That is the music of the Shield. The question is, where are they?"
The same floor-level doors on the same TV-visible side of the arena they usually use.


----------



## TAR

Oh my god, fuck off Sheamus. He's got no business.


----------



## Nuski

Smh Sheamus....


----------



## Xobeh

JBL sounded pissed when he said "stupid" just as Cena swung the first punch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Go away Sheamus. Fucking Ronald McDonald over here. ****.


----------



## SPCDRI




----------



## Bushmaster

Why didnt these guys come out when the Shield were beating down the Rock. I hate this shit.


----------



## FITZ

The Shield does an amazing job of just pissing everyone off.


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose is just going after all of these fucks first :lmao


----------



## cmp25

Without the Shield Raw would be terrible


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry

All this talk of jousting with the Rock and jock straps...maybe Kevin Nash was right

#dickstoasses:nash


----------



## NoyK

Oh look, it's Sheamus/Orton/Ryback to rescue "_____" from the shield part 129836298312


----------



## kokepepsi

wow so sheild vs Cena/Sheamus/ryback in an EC match and rock gets out of working one
SMART


----------



## checkcola

I love the teamwork by the Shield


----------



## TripleG

I feel like I've seen this segment before.


----------



## The Absolute

INJUSTICE, BITCHES!!


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

and we have a 6 man tag set up. wtf ever. just go ahead and bury 3 of your young great talents, instead of building them towards titles like you should be


----------



## federerthegreatest

I don't get it, last week Rock was attacked and nobody came out, yet this week Cena was attacked and Sheamus and Ryback come out. No logic lol


----------



## dan the marino

All the top faces are BFFs apparently.


----------



## Choke2Death

lol, this is hilarious.


----------



## LeatherMonkey

same old shit


----------



## Blueforce7

I love how strong the Shield is looking right now.


----------



## Jimmay

SHIELD DESTROYING ALL THE TOP FACES!


----------



## scrilla

damn Shield getting a serious rub here.


----------



## Borias

Where's Teddy Long, playa?


----------



## Grass420

let me guess..

the sheild vs. sheamus, cena and ryback main event tonight.. LAME


----------



## The Ice King

The Shield is the IWC


----------



## PacoAwesome

Shield kicked all their asses, fuck yeah!


----------



## Mainboy

Here we go


----------



## Cookie Monster

Reigns is a fucking bad ass


----------



## BANKSY

WAIT I THINK I HAVE SEEN THIS SEGMENT BEFORE


----------



## Evilerk

Shield..please take out Cole..come on..do it


----------



## VRsick

Can the rock just get out here already


----------



## Joseph92

I am shocked Cena is selling the beating.


----------



## TromaDogg

NearFall said:


> OH MY LORD, CENA CHALLENGING THE WWE TITLE? UNHEARD OF!


I'll say. I thought he was going for the Internet Championship. I'd convinced myself. ALL the signs pointed to it.

What a swerve!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

shaky camera ffs


----------



## -Extra-

Pale Cena to save Cena!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight

For once sheamus no sold better than cena

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheBandisBack

this is a damn good brawl


----------



## TheRainKing

Cena needs to go SSJ


----------



## John Locke

Thank you Shield.


----------



## NoyK

Rock to come out for the rescue?

Edit: Nevermind, he ain't got time for that :rock4


----------



## SpeedStick

Rock, Sheamus, Byback vs Sheild at Elimination Chamber??????


----------



## llamadux

Shield looking strong!! I love it!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cena beat off 8 guys on him when he was in the Rumble but couldn't fight off the Shield? fpalm


----------



## cmp25

I love the Shield 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JBLoser

THANK YOU BASED SHIELD


----------



## BHfeva

The Shield are awesome..


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion

Just marked out so hard for that ASS WHOOPIN delivered by the Shield.


----------



## TAR

Im shocked the Shield actually pulled that off


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

SHIELD, bitches.


----------



## CGS

Yeah Shield V Sheamus, Ryback and Cena in a Tag Elimination Chamber match plz.


----------



## Bushmaster

Wow this is different. They actually destroyed all the Supermen.


----------



## FITZ

If the faces could just coordinate their entrances together they would stop getting their asses kicked by the Shield.


----------



## Glass Shatters

I can already tell Shield is going to go the way of Nexus. 

Cena burial of the entire faction incoming within the next few months.


----------



## kanefan08

Yeah Cena run your mouth about the Rock...No help from the rock. Love it.


----------



## Tony

Looks like the injustice Cena committed was winning the Rumble lol


----------



## H

Why can't they cut a live promo, ever???

Also, WWE is clearly high on these guys. Taking out their top three faces, basically.


----------



## Blueforce7

The Shield looks like a legit threat right now. This is fucking awesome.


----------



## Germ Incubator

Heavenly Invader said:


> Cena beat off 8 guys


???


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Wow.. took all of them. :mark::mark:


----------



## The Ice King

Now if only they could grab a microphone and talk!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Love how whenever Cena's getting his ass kicked someone always helps him but he never helps anyone else.


----------



## cindel25

Gawddamn, I just love me some Shield!


----------



## finalnight

Are those cockroaches under cenas arm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Wait, what's happening? Those guys actually took out those steroid abusers? No face jerk-fest?


----------



## DMC6162

6 man tag chamber match please.


----------



## Pongo

oh yes, that's more like it


----------



## Nuski

Thank god for the shield


----------



## Mister Hands

Why couldn't they do that when it mattered, twenty four hours ago.


----------



## Shazayum

i seriously want to break the nose of that stupid fuck in the audience holding up a rock/cena 2 sign. fucking dumbass.


----------



## VRsick

cena sucks at selling. He lands on his ass when he gets rock bottomed, lands on his ass when getting powerbombed.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

YES! TRIPLE POWERBOMB TO CENA!


----------



## bulklogan

Yes! Don't even like shield that much but fuck Cena & Sheamus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Haha, fuck off Sheamus and Cena. What a cute couple those two shit-stabbers make.


----------



## Headliner

lmao at Fella looking like he was crying.


----------



## Aid

I'm just going to pretend whatever happened on Raw before 9 didn't happen. That was a good segment for The Shield.


----------



## Freeloader

BANKSY said:


> WAIT I THINK I HAVE SEEN THIS SEGMENT BEFORE


Yeah, shit is getting old now. They don't even talk at all. It's dumb shit.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

calling it now 6 man tag at elimination chamber between the shield, ryback, cena and sheamus


----------



## dan the marino

The Shield can kill three of the biggest faces in the WWE? :kobe I guess Cena needs to have a little appetizer to tide him over before reaching Rock.

Seriously though, that was a much better promo than last week. Immeasurably better.


----------



## Cookie Monster

King - "Shield just beat probably the 3 biggest stars in this industry"

Yeah because Orton, CM Punk and The Rock are absolute shit.


----------



## SJP

Cena working with the shield...lets pray eh?


----------



## KatKayson

That's what should have happen with the final 3 at the rumble.


----------



## El Barto

The Shield took on all of the top faces and beat the shit out of them. That is good booking. Not like that Aces & 0.8's group.


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

this means john cena isn't turning heel


----------



## kokepepsi

really can't wait to see shield vs team babyface in an EC match

SHould be sick...obv cena wins it all but fuck it.


----------



## LKRocks

Cena attacked. I guess the whole theory about him being the leader is off.


----------



## Grass420

vince will conduct a peformance review of paul heyman? why? who cares.. this is so stupid


----------



## Charmqn

I have this weird feeling that Oron is behind the shield. That's the way he'll tRNA heel. Or maybe that is my wish.


----------



## checkcola

I like that the camera followed the Shield leaving.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Oh my God, The Shield just got my approval.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

the miz sucks


----------



## The Absolute

Oh boy! The Great One is gonna grace us with his presence for 10 minutes and banter to the crowd!!


----------



## Kenny

shield :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Can't believe Shield took out Cena, Ryback and Sheamus.

I wonder if they'll go a 3 on 3 EC match with Shield vs. Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus. Cena gonna destroy The Shield himself.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Why did he only mention Punk or Rock? Are they spoiling the Elimination Chamber winner?


----------



## -Extra-

Thank God that Rock didn't make the save


----------



## Timber Timbre

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Time for Cena to bury the Shield. You all knew this was coming eventually. Nexus all over again.


He won't bury the Shield, he'll lead them. He willingly took the beatdown to swerve everyone.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Germ Incubator said:


> ???


really man? you know what I mean!


----------



## UknowWho

THE SHIELD :yes beating down the Rumble's final three, but I feel the way Cena has been this year with matches that he would :buried them in a handicap match.


----------



## scrilla

lol a lot of mindless complaints in here

"OMG WE'VE SEEN DIS BEFO  " that was a great segment.


----------



## BANKSY

FINALLY THE ROCK HAS COME BACK TO THE OVER RUN


----------



## Death Rider

Thank god for the shield.


----------



## BK Festivus

Shocked at how strong they're making The Shield.


----------



## cmp25

Freeloader said:


> Yeah, shit is getting old now. They don't even talk at all. It's dumb shit.


Best thing WWE has going. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thekingg

Why would the guy who was most recently attacked by the Shield bother coming down and saving three guys getting demolished all in 3vs1 fashion. He's busy waiting them ti JUST BRING IT to him, backstage. LAME.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Cena vs Rock II....Cena wins i can already predict this.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Flame of Olympus said:


> The Shield took on all of the top faces and beat the shit out of them. That is good booking. Not like that Aces & 0.8's group.


I'd still like to hear anyone defend The Aces & Eights booking, bunch of chumps getting beat 5 on 2 for the most part.


----------



## zxLegionxz

Save us WWE CHAMP!!! Rocky rocky rocky rocky!!


----------



## ABrown

Glass Shatters said:


> I can already tell Shield is going to go the way of Nexus.
> 
> Cena burial of the entire faction incoming within the next few months.


can't wait.

totally serious.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## holt_hogan

Grass420 said:


> let me guess..
> 
> the sheild vs. sheamus, cena and ryback main event tonight.. LAME


That's not lame. PPV calibre main event if you ask me.


----------



## SPCDRI




----------



## El Barto

Charmqn said:


> I have this weird feeling that Oron is behind the shield. That's the way he'll tRNA heel. Or maybe that is my wish.


They've attacked him too.


----------



## HHHbkDX

AWESOME SHIELD SEGMENT!!!

Rock up next? Heyman/Vince thing is the main event? Lesnar to come out and beat the shit outta vince!?


----------



## JBLoser

3 of the top babyfaces in the company beaten down in one fell swoop

Fucking awesome~!


----------



## KuritaDavion

blarg_ said:


> He won't bury the Shield, he'll lead them. He willingly took the beatdown to swerve everyone.


The dude is on a box of Fruity Pebbles. He ain't turning.


----------



## Striker

fuck WWShit burying Cena


----------



## JC00

I just get the feeling that Triple H is really high on The Shield. No other way Vince would have just allowed that to happen


----------



## jonoaries

The chamber will be a tag match huh? *shrugs*


----------



## Choc Lesnar

Fuck this company and fuck John Cena.


----------



## Dec_619

Fingers crossed Rock brings out a new title.

WWE will reveal Hornswoggle behind the shield, just as good as when they announced the anon GM


----------



## TheBandisBack

sheamus can sell way better then cena, thats for damn sure


----------



## #Mark

That was pretty damn sweet.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Trifektah

I wonder if McClane's son in the new Die Hard will actually be a defined character with a personality or just "McClane's son"


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Shield. I believe in you you glorious bastards.


----------



## Amber B

That segment was everything


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Pongo said:


> you proved nothing you cunt





The Brown Horatio said:


> calling it now 6 man tag at elimination chamber between the shield, ryback, cena and sheamus


Means rock can have his shitty singles match aswell.


----------



## MatRykiel25

Looks like Vince/Heyman closing the show..I think if it does then it's a good chance Brock appears.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

so those 6 in the chamber and Punk v Rock rematch at EC then


----------



## Jotunheim

LKRocks said:


> Cena attacked. I guess the whole theory about him being the leader is off.


indeed, another theory shot down by dem WWE fuckers


----------



## Dest Fade

I love the Sarcasm on these forums


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

Heavenly Invader said:


> Cena beat off 8 guys on him when he was in the Rumble but couldn't fight off the Shield? fpalm


the sheild weren't in the rumble, durh.


----------



## SPCDRI

More fuckin' commercials. Jesus.


----------



## kanefan08

Rock to save the show. Again. YES!


----------



## Emotion Blur

Wonder if The Shield's leader will end up being:


----------



## the fox

so rock vs punk 2 at EC?
i mean cena already told as both are still feuding for the title with his little boring promo


----------



## Timber Timbre

KuritaDavion said:


> The dude is on a box of Fruity Pebbles. He ain't turning.


Is the Fruity Pebbles deal a temporary or permanent thing?


----------



## murder

Where the hell was Rocky? Wouldn't he be pissed off and want want a piece of the Shield after being powerbombed through the table twice in a week?! Or the announcers could have said that he hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

virus21 said:


>


----------



## Shazayum

why are you guys getting so excited over shield looking strong now when they're going to be buried by john cena inevitably?


----------



## SJP

But honestly Cena just buried the WHC Del rio in that promo, what he said amoungst others things was very heelish and cocky..as of late, he has been like this. I really hope he will turn at WM, but its false hope I know. But it just looks like he is acting like extra bitchy.


----------



## El Barto

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I'd still like to hear anyone defend The Aces & Eights booking, bunch of chumps getting beat 5 on 2 for the most part.


Just ask Tony. TNA's biggest dick rider.


----------



## Callisto

Another commercial break? Jesus.


----------



## ABrown

Freeloader said:


> Yeah, shit is getting old now. They don't even talk at all. It's dumb shit.


It's been dumb from the start. That "injustice" bullshit they're peddling is garbage.


----------



## un_pretti_er

A commercial for Raw during a commercial for Raw.

Mother of god.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Shield are so convincing in their beatdowns. They're proper savage like.


----------



## kobra860

Charmqn said:


> I have this weird feeling that Oron is behind the shield. That's the way he'll tRNA heel. Or maybe that is my wish.


Why are you talking about transfer RNA?


----------



## TJTheGr81

Shield got put over big time. That was great.


----------



## -Extra-

Cena buried, fuck this shit


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Amber B said:


> That segment was everything


:lmao That Liza gif.


----------



## The Ice King

These commercials are so disgusting.....


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Lesnar return tonight?


----------



## Big Dog

Wtf? by the time Sky came back to RAW there was another break..


----------



## JC00

So you can watch the matches on the app when they go to break?


----------



## Cookie Monster

WHC Elimination Chamber match.
Tag Team Title Match
Divas Title Match
6 Man Tag Elimination Chamber match
Punk vs. Rock

for EC anyone?


----------



## -XERO-

Cena damn sure deserved his beatdown.


----------



## The Absolute

Where's Teddy Long to announce the tag team match?


----------



## Evilerk

I would give her a second screen experience



..if you know what i mean


----------



## TripleG

That commercial....

I thought WWE's audience was more like this:


----------



## Death Rider

That app is alright actually. Means I can watch matches without a commercial break


----------



## Blueforce7

WWE's marketing is okay. The commercial with the woman and the iPad got the point across.


----------



## SpeedStick

Sheamus got really hurt


----------



## jcmmnx

Great segment I can't wait to see Brock break Vince's arm later on tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg

Dest Fade said:


> I love the Sarcasm on these forums


????


----------



## Dest Fade

I'm calling it right now.. Zack Ryder is the head of the shield.. Or Jericho.


----------



## KuritaDavion

blarg_ said:


> Is the Fruity Pebbles deal a temporary or permanent thing?


It's at least until past WM, but it just goes to show Cena's their biggest face and since they don't have anyone to replace him he's not turning.


----------



## Shazayum

rock turning heel would be great


----------



## Honey Bucket

It'll be Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins, Cena, Ryback and Sheamus in the EC match.


----------



## Marrakesh

blarg_ said:


> Is the Fruity Pebbles deal a temporary or permanent thing?


Blarg i told you last night there was a 0% chance it would happen despite the fact you said you were never more sure of anything in your 25 years of watching wrestling. lol sorry i wish it was too.


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

Calling it now. 

The Rock, Sheamus, Ryback and John Cena vs. CM Punk and The Shield. 
(if Punks team wins he win's the title)

World Title Chamber: Del Rio vs. Show vs. Orton vs. Jericho vs. Ziggler vs. Cesaro

hell no vs. rhode scholars

Barrett vs. dallas for ic title

kaitn vs. tamina divas title



but only one chamber match is lame.


----------



## Jimmay

Good job Roman Reigns, Luther would be proud.


----------



## dan the marino

...


----------



## MillionDollarProns

HAHAHHAA YES TOW BIG MEN IN LINGERIE ITS JUST LIKE MY WEEKENDS.


----------



## Striker

:lmao


----------



## holt_hogan

ha ha ha


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

LOLWHATTTT


----------



## H

Tensai/Brodus burials continue


----------



## Paul Rudd

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NoyK

WHAT THE FUCK ARE WE ABOUT TO SEE


----------



## LigerJ81

JBL's Facial Expressions are Priceless


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I agree please don't


----------



## Lok

I'm a monster! :lol


----------



## scrilla

i would take the Vickie Guerrero Challenge. :kobe3


----------



## The Absolute

Lingerie pillow fight?! Fuck Vince, that fucking cock-tease!!


----------



## Borias

DEM RATINGS JUST WENT UP


----------



## Bubba Chuck

This fuckery! :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter

Please wwe do not let these go on


----------



## -XERO-

*THE HELL?!?!?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh ffs.


----------



## TAR

Oh my god. This is actually gonna be fucking hilarious


----------



## SJP

OMFG..


----------



## Ray

ALBERT SHOULD'VE STAYED IN JAPAN :lmao


----------



## 2K JAY

fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot

KuritaDavion said:


> It's at least until past WM, but it just goes to show Cena's their biggest face and since they don't have anyone to replace him he's not turning.


u never know


----------



## TromaDogg

Tensai and Brodsus in a Lingerie Pillow Fight?

Jesus fucking H Christ. fpalm fpalm


----------



## Ayso

I marked for the pillow fight. Then I saw Tensai...

Then I saw Brodus clay......

/death


Now a dance off? Please just kill me now. This is the road to insanity.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

omg brodus and tensai in lingerie sooooooooooooo hottttttttttt stupid


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is that Micheal Cole snorting coke in the background?


----------



## Emotion Blur

WWE is taking the piss this year.


----------



## Panzer

Bo Dallas is solid in the ring. He may have a future here.


----------



## El Barto

.....fuck no. I marked at first but now....uhhhhhhhhh fuck no


----------



## Mainboy

Fuck this


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

You know this is setting up a 6-man-tag in which the Shield lose? Gotta teach those indy hacks a lesson!


----------



## klyon2815

of course it would land on that.....


----------



## KuritaDavion

I hate everything about this.


----------



## BKsaaki

Shazayum said:


> rock turning heel would be great


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Tony

Oh fuck this.


----------



## kanefan08

Funk is on a roll!


----------



## SPCDRI

During commercials, Divas/Knockouts. GO!


----------



## Choke2Death

Poor Tensai...


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

Cookie Monster said:


> WHC Elimination Chamber match.
> Tag Team Title Match
> Divas Title Match
> 6 Man Tag Elimination Chamber match
> Punk vs. Rock
> 
> for EC anyone?


nah look what card i posted. i think it's more likely.


----------



## VRsick

lol look at JBL's face


----------



## TripleG

Lingerie Pillow Fight between Tensai & Brodus Clay....yikes that would have been Wrestlecrap worthy. 


Shuckin' & Jivin' match! 

Cole, Lawler, stop fucking giggling!


----------



## Draconique

I'd rather watch Tensai in the Pillow Fight..


----------



## AliiV

I wanted lingerie, I gots a thing for fat men in lingerie


----------



## jonoaries

Who the fuck was snorting?!


----------



## Charmqn

JBL's reaction was priceless


----------



## KaineSpawnX

The twist: He doesn't tell Tensai about the change.


----------



## Grass420

dance off? what a shock!!!

#wwesucks


----------



## Glass Shatters

A dance off? Make me laugh? HOW'S ABOUT A FUCKING LADDER MATCH. I SEE THE FUCKING LADDER ON THERE. 

:kobe


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

JBL can't believe the fuckery

Tensai berried beyond belief


----------



## cmp25

I love JBL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands

I will cut Michael Cole's head off.


----------



## Jimmay

FAT ALBERT IN LINGERIE? LOL!


----------



## NoyK

Brodus' face when he left :lmao
That needs a smiley


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

The disgust on JBL's face is just awesome.


----------



## LigerJ81

Im glad it a Dance off instead of the first one


----------



## un_pretti_er

CHUCK ON JIVE BABBAAAAAY


----------



## The Ice King

UUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## holt_hogan

has JBL pooed himself?


----------



## Proc

I'd rather see the pillow fight than the dance off.


----------



## Lok

:rofl JBL


----------



## -XERO-

Of course.... lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I don't know if you can bury Albert much more


----------



## cindel25

More Naomi please


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

lmfao JBL trying to hold back bursting in laughter


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

WWE trolling everybody lmfaoooo


----------



## SJP

lol JBL thinks Cole is a joke.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

That could have been funny at first. I legit laughed when it panned out to Tensai.

now it's fucking stupid.


----------



## Death Rider

What everyone wants to see Tensai vs Brodus Clay in a pillow and lingerie fight


----------



## Trifektah

At least Cole is enjoying himself tonight. 

That's one person.


----------



## Mr. Saintan

One good segment an hour and 17 mins in so far? WTF!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Albert went from being loved in Japan, facing Lesnar, to this. Poor Bastard.


----------



## Headliner

Wow. I'm just, oh my.


----------



## Amber B

Forced laughter. Someone punch them in his jugular.


----------



## finalnight

That was hilarious to hear the crowd go from woo!!! to ahh!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Um Wow.


----------



## Bushmaster

Does anyone on this planet think this isnt fixed. Its so much harder watching wrestling as an adult and as a member of the IWC.


----------



## wwffans123

If The Rock turn heel,Im all for it,Great for him Honestly.


----------



## Theproof

Micheal Coles fake laughs are so damn irritating


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I think I will puke when I see Tensei come out tonight because I'm so sure he's going to dress up for a lingerie pillow fight match even though it's now a dance contest


----------



## thegame2432

WWE Creative meeting:

"So how do you want to do the first raw of the road to Wrestlemania?"
"How about having two overweight guys in minimal clothing compete in a dance off that surely won't involve any good dancing?"
"Book it."


----------



## DFUSCMAN

oh god....


----------



## Cookie Monster

Michael Cole really is an unbearable little shit.


----------



## virus21




----------



## apokalypse

someone must have that picture of JBL..


----------



## checkcola

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You know this is setting up a 6-man-tag in which the Shield lose? Gotta teach those indy hacks a lesson!


That's wrestling. Eventually the heels lose. 

They've gotten better heel booking than anyone outside of CM Punk.


----------



## scrilla

oh hey look it's a video package i paid $55 to watch last night. :kobe


----------



## Three Dog

wow this is raw... dance contest. between two jobbers. no way we could be using TV time better to display our developing talent. 

TENSI vS FUNKASAURUS NEXT!!! fpalm


----------



## Emotion Blur

Hmmm, I wonder if Clay will actually tell Tensai?

This fucking company.


----------



## murder

I hate Michael Cole. I don't wanna hear his sex voices on live TV, god damn it.


----------



## Xobeh

So basically: last night, the white guy eliminates the black guys and tonight we get to see a walking talking stereotype black guy jive.

Surely this is just want the WWE Universe wants :vince2


----------



## username555

Would they really just have lingerie those sizes on hand anyway...


----------



## KuritaDavion

Mister Hands said:


> I will cut Michael Cole's head off.


JBL is going to beat you to it. He's so disgusted with Cole.


----------



## Evilerk

Trips...I..I love you pop

HBK..uhm..H..its me...


----------



## un_pretti_er

SPCDRI said:


> During commercials, Divas/Knockouts. GO!


How do you put images in? :angry:


----------



## UknowWho

Dance Off fpalm
The only thing I like WWE being predictable is that the best segments our the top and the end of the hour segments/matches rest is filler so I can just listen to that in the background.


----------



## KatKayson

INB4 he doesn't tell Tensai. And we all die from the sight.


----------



## The Tony

Are we on the road to Sunday Night Heat?


----------



## Australian

only just started watching what have i missed ?


----------



## The Absolute

I still never got the point of the B.A. Star promotion. What a contradiction.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

I wish I could find the post but when Tensai debuted the first thing I said was he'd be dancing with Brodus within a few months.

#nostradamus


----------



## SpeedStick

Wait Tensai is aware the lingerie match is off


----------



## Lok

It's about to get funky in here.


----------



## SAMCRO

Well if there was any doubt in anyone's mind that this is rigged, it was just proven how fake this is. Brodus gets the dancing challenge what a shock!


----------



## El Barto

You guys aren't paying attention. Clay is coming out dressed for the dance off. Tensai will come out in lingerie. It will be terrible for the eyes


----------



## Amber B

This is the final draft.


----------



## Freeloader

TNA switching to Monday Nights might of actually ate into WWE viership if they did it now and not previously.


----------



## Dest Fade

Breaking News... Vince McMahon has decided to rename the company to World Entertainment (WE) rather than change the belt... Instead he told rock to dump the belt altogether.


----------



## wheelysteve

I love the Attitude Era as much as the next fan who's stuck in the past, but something like putting Tensai in a Lingerie Match is the epitome of things they'd do around 1999 for attention. I seem to remember they once had Mae Young get stripped to her bra and... er... panties, not sure which would be worse :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur

Tony316 said:


> Are we on the road to Sunday Night Heat?


That's giving this episode WAY too much credit.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

the last match you'll see brodus clay win for the rest of the year BET ON IT buried


----------



## BKsaaki

Someone please tell me that The Rock is turning heel!


----------



## AliiV

Y2-Jerk said:


> I think I will puke when I see Tensei come out tonight because I'm so sure he's going to dress up for a lingerie pillow fight match even though it's now a dance contest


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NoyK

That GANGMAN STYLE


----------



## scrilla

A-Train going to need to bring back Trish and Test if he wants to compete here.


----------



## Blueforce7

The crowd is literally silent. Hopefully Vince gets the fucking memo.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

JBL "here comes dancing free willy" :lol:lol:lol


----------



## The Tony

:lmao The crowd is COMPLETELY dead! This is the best part of the show!


----------



## Shazayum

and the crowd goes dead for funkasaurus. what a fucking wwaste of talent.


----------



## BANKSY

I JUSTTT CAN'T


----------



## HHHGame78

Inb4 Tensai comes out in bra and panties


----------



## Borias

WHAT THE SHIT, MORE COMMERCIALS?


----------



## DMC6162

SO MUCH FILLER


----------



## Cookie Monster

The Road to Wrestlemania huh?


----------



## xDXxAscension

See Brodus come out let's go to another commercial.


----------



## Three Dog

Cole: "the best segment in the history of raw... next"

note to cole: please kill self


----------



## Trifektah

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL!?!??!?


----------



## Clique

Tony316 said:


> Are we on the road to Sunday Night Heat?


Tony! :lmao


----------



## Huganomics

I think I might need a break from wrestling. This is depressing.


----------



## KuritaDavion

If Tensai comes out in lingerie anyway someone's going to die.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

JBL needs to become a permanent fixture on raw.


----------



## Evilerk

this just in..Clay is fat.


*waits for it*


----------



## Choke2Death

Damn, commercials AGAIN?


----------



## Dest Fade

Another commercial? Are you kidding? A 30 second airing


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## dan the marino

Brodus Clay and Tensai in a dance off.

The Road to Wrestlemania, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Jim Force

Ziggler should just get rid of AJ and steal the Funkadactyls from Clay.


----------



## LigerJ81

Why did they bring back Albert?


----------



## thekingg

How would Ziggler's MITB contract play out ? I believe they will bury him with a loss since Rocky's a transitional champ till WM29 and ADR is going to be the new thingy-seller in the third world latino slums... too bad he began to gain extreme credibility.


----------



## Mister Hands

KuritaDavion said:


> JBL is going to beat you to it. He's so disgusted with Cole.


He's had years of chances. This can't wait any longer.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

ugh another commercial to prolong this jobber fest


----------



## BANKSY

PEOPLE IN SUITS 


THIS WEEK ON USA


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Who wouldn't want to see Tensai and Brodus in lingerie?

Stupid WWE not give fans what they want.


----------



## Ray




----------



## Cookie Monster

scrilla said:


> A-Train going to need to bring back Trish and Test if he wants to compete here.


Did someone say Trishhhhh?


----------



## cmp25

Tony316 said:


> Are we on the road to Sunday Night Heat?


Don't disrespect Sunday Night HeaT like that 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonoaries

Tensai is being dingleburied


----------



## Emotion Blur

Huganomics said:


> *I think I might need a break from wrestling*. This is depressing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Tonight's episode is practically written around the concept of taking a break from wrestling.


----------



## NoyK

Yo, fuck this.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Dance off? Fat guys in lingerie? Seriously? That's going to happen? (too damn lazy to stream so I'm watching the delayed Canadian broadcast).


----------



## TromaDogg

SPCDRI said:


> During commercials, Divas/Knockouts. GO!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Theproof

I remember when I was debating with people on here that Brodus Clay in this gimmick will go nowhere and everybody called me stupid and said that he was the next big thing. What now?


----------



## Clique

Cookie Monster said:


> WHC Elimination Chamber match.
> Tag Team Title Match
> Divas Title Match
> 6 Man Tag Elimination Chamber match
> Punk vs. Rock
> 
> for EC anyone?


I like that card. Tag Team Elimination Chamber reminds me of WCW's War Games match.


----------



## Bushmaster

KuritaDavion said:


> If Tensai comes out in lingerie anyway someone's going to die.


Omg this is gonna happen


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

It's so obvious that Tensai is coming out dressed in lingerie... HA HA HA. Comedy gold. This will be hilarious. HA HA HA fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket

The idea of hell is having your head locked in a vice, your eyes forced open Clockwork Orange-style, you are tied to a chair while Michael Cole's face is six inches away from yours and he's fake laughing at Brodus Clay and Tensai having a mud wrestling match...*for the remainder of your days*.


----------



## dan the marino

scrilla said:


> A-Train going to need to bring back Trish and Test if he wants to compete here.


He might need to enlist Big Bossman's help in getting Test back.


----------



## Green Light

I was legit looking forward to Tensai vs. Brodus in a lingerie pillow fight


----------



## Arcade

The show has been average to good so far. WWE might ruin this by showing us the most horrible thing that all mankind will ever see.


----------



## Mr Talley

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


>


Wow... her neck looks like an old lady's.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

listen to the silence and non laughs, vince, you moron


----------



## ABrown

Punter said:


>


----------



## Shazayum

hopefully the segment is over when the ads are over


----------



## Huganomics

David Banner said:


> Well if there was any doubt in anyone's mind that this is rigged, it was just proven how fake this is. Brodus gets the dancing challenge what a shock!


SPOILER: Raw is scripted.


----------



## Grass420

table match.. sheamus vs sandow... blah..


----------



## SpeedStick

un_pretti_er said:


> How do you put images in? :angry:


----------



## Example

Something needs to happen in either The Rock segment or Vince/Heyman, this has been terrible so far.

ohhh nooooo


----------



## jonoaries

If your gonna post divas I demand more Layla


----------



## TheBandisBack

this better not fuckin happen


----------



## Arya Dark

*I dread these commercials ending... *


----------



## Cookie Monster

Clique said:


> I like that card. Tag Team Elimination Chamber reminds me of WCW's War Games match.


It's where I was going regarding the Tag Team match. I think it would be a good opportunity for The Shield to look strong but I don't think they'd have Cena lose before Mania, would they!?


----------



## LigerJ81

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


>


I would stare at that as long as this segment drags on


----------



## Novak Djokovic

They need to just let Tensai go instead of routinely humiliating him when it's their fault it was as much of a failure


----------



## KuritaDavion

Soupman Prime said:


> Omg this is gonna happen


You better hope not. My neighbor is a little old lady and I'd hate to see WWE cause her to die.


----------



## Kenny

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


>


:mark:


----------



## KatKayson

KatKayson said:


> INB4 he doesn't tell Tensai. And we all die from the sight.


Yup.


----------



## thekingg

Setting Albert free ?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

LOL TENSAI.


----------



## scrilla

had to crack open a beer for this segment


----------



## Emotion Blur

Cookie Monster said:


> It's where I was going regarding the Tag Team match. I think it would be a good opportunity for The Shield to look strong but I don't think they'd have Cena lose before Mania, would they!?


They wouldn't have Cena lose before 2014.


----------



## Amber B

Hate fucking us all.


----------



## Dinobot

Poor Albert.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

That is so disgusting what has been seen cannot be unseen


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

oh and king is there too. vince really knows how to do comedy. idiots


----------



## Hera

I don't want to know how much money Tensai is getting from WWE. :lol


----------



## ABrown




----------



## klyon2815

WTF is this jesus


----------



## Hotdiggity11

BERRIED.


----------



## NoyK

Tensai :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joseph92

I never been to a WWE live event, so when they go to commercial what is the live crowd doing the whole time??


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Tensai is being buried so hard right now...


WHAT THE FUCK IS HE WEARING


----------



## genocide_cutter

My eyes burn


----------



## HHHbkDX

LMFAO this is awful.......


----------



## Lok

They KILLED ALBERT!


----------



## Three Dog

wow tensi is probably going to kill himself now... haha it was funny


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Berried holy fuck


----------



## The Brown Horatio

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao fpalm fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao Albert should just quit WWE


----------



## BANKSY

DEAD


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Boy, I wonder who booked this shit tonight. :russo


----------



## LigerJ81

Really Tensai Really?


----------



## Jimmay

FAT ALBERT BERRIED!


----------



## cindel25

What are they doing to him? Noooooooo lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

DIS COMPANY :lmao


----------



## Headliner




----------



## kobra860

Just quit Albert. The check can't be that good.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

roflmaoooooooo


----------



## DMC6162

This Company...


----------



## El Barto

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL poor guy


----------



## dan the marino

I have no mouth, and I must scream.


----------



## KuritaDavion

This is so much worse then expected. To quote Tracy Smothers:

"EVERYONE'S GOING TO DIE!"


----------



## virus21

jonoaries said:


> If your gonna post divas I demand more Layla


----------



## VRsick

this is so gay.


----------



## martinooo

Buried...


----------



## Ray

Here you go everyone to keep you busy. 100 of the sexiest gifs ever:

http://www.zootoday.com/girls/archive/2013/01/23/the-worlds-100-sexiest-gifs-on-the-internet-1.htm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

My thoughts exactly, Albert.

"Let's get this over with"


----------



## CGS

virus21 said:


>


Was just thinking this thread needs more Torrie. Click on the next page and BOOM torrie. Thank You


----------



## wheelysteve

Let me get this straight. Albert/Tensai was in Japan where he was apparently REALLY OVER, AND HE CAME BACK TO WWE FOR THIS. That must have been some fucking good money.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

What the fuck are they doing with Tensai? fpalm


----------



## kakashi101

Change the channel, I'm not contributing ratings to this shit.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

This is just sad


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Tensai probably got paid a shit ton for this.


----------



## NearFall

This shit is crazier than Maury!


----------



## UknowWho

fpalm this is embarrassing and I mean WWE.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao


----------



## Amber B

And this is why I'll never turn my nose up at anyone who does drugs...especially when it's to escape reality.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89

haha oh my god...This just made my day. I dont care what anybody says. That was funny.


----------



## Death Rider

Why the fuck I am watching this fucking shit? I miss CM Punk being champion already.


----------



## Shaddw

Kill it with fire!!!!


----------



## Borias

Good thing we get this instead of actual divas.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Go back to Japan, Albert, you were respected there.


----------



## SAMCRO

Huganomics said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Raw is scripted.[\spoiler]
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Spoiler: spoiler



Really?!! i had no idea!.... Someone asked earlier if they actually do spin the wheel and just go with whatever it lands on or if its fixed to land on certain things and edit the footage to land on what they want.


----------



## Mr Talley

I just puked... Tensai's tits fill that thing out.


----------



## Green Light

Oh lord Jesus


----------



## scrilla

i seriously hope Tensai is getting paid a lot more than he made in NJPW to subject himself tot his fucking garbage lol.



lol:

The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
Tensai dog shit


----------



## The Main Headliner

Naomi's ass is outta this world. Got damn.


----------



## Example

Might aswell wash off his stupid face tattoo's and grow some back/chest hair, transformation would be complete then.

Hard to believe this guy beat Cena/Punk clean.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Tensai must be one of the bravest men in history to do this on live television


----------



## TromaDogg

DaFuq am I watching? :lmao


----------



## Theproof

I bet Albert wished he never signed and was still in Japan. I'm thinking we will be seeing him ask for his release pretty soon.


----------



## The Tony

God damn it...people saying TNA is worst... :lmao


----------



## TobiasFunke

He left Japan for this


----------



## Trifektah

He's more covered than he usually is and he is covering himself with his hands...SMH


----------



## Mister Hands

This is what being kicked in the brain feels like.


----------



## all in all...

ugh


----------



## thekingg

- TEST
ALBERT IS GOING OUT, OBVIOUSLY
TRISH... LIVE LONG !


----------



## Choke2Death

Holy fuck, I really feel sorry for Albert.


----------



## NoyK

Here's something for you guys to clean your eyes and thoughts after that 











STACY KEIBLER GOAT!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

I feel so bad for Tensai right now. This is so bad. So bad.


----------



## Callisto




----------



## the fox

attitude era?
isn't this what you people wanted?

this what was happening back there


----------



## The Absolute

This fuckery makes me want to punch a goddamn baby in the face.


----------



## Moto

I'm mad Tensai's man tits fill out that lingerie.


----------



## Joseph92

Why does Tensi stay with the WWE?? I would of left if I was treated that bad.


----------



## LBGetBack

Damn, Albert must really need the WWE checks. This shit is ridiculous, he should bounce and tell Vince to fuck off.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

I'm calling it now:

Rock vs Cena vs Punk at Mania.


----------



## DMC6162

Karl Anderson to come out and murder everyone


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

these guys are both better off in TNA. they'd be treated better


----------



## Three Dog

wow lawler abusing the hometown pop... the only pop he can get


----------



## SPCDRI

DANCE OFFS! NOBODY WANTS THIS BULLSHIT!


----------



## cindel25

He needs to go back to Japan..


----------



## Mainboy

Why do we watch this pish?


----------



## Disciple514

My eyes....My eyes!!!


----------



## Jim Force

This has to be a sexual thing for Vince. Some dirty fetish he goes off of.

Raw, not Tensai.


----------



## O Fenômeno

WTF is this??

PG version of something like Godfather and his hoes used to do.


----------



## Amber B

The Royal Rumble was yesterday.


----------



## Roler42

Remember back in christmas? I said this kind o thing was ok because it was a time for relax and to be happy

It is not Christmas, so right now i can safely tell you that this segment IS PREETY DAMN BRUTAL, HOLY CRAP

(mad props for a-train tho for willingly going through this)


----------



## I drink and I know things

Well I think Tensai looks quite sensual this evening.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

king is talking way too fucking much he is an idiot i hate this show and this company and the way wrestling is going


----------



## wheelysteve

Joseph92 said:


> I never been to a WWE live event, so when they go to commercial what is the live crowd doing the whole time??


Nothing, the ones I've been too they usually dim the lights too and you just kinda... wait, though sometimes they show commercials for their Be A Star and DVD releases and such. In a nutshell, they bore the shit out of you.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Yo this shit is hilarious lmao


----------



## hazuki

Why do i watch this


----------



## Bubba Chuck




----------



## Kabraxal

I turn back to see Tensai in lingerie...... what is seen can't be unseen!!!


----------



## jonoaries

Ask for that release...nobody should be humiliated like this. 


For the first time in my life I will say...
TNA >> 

This shit isn't even close now.


----------



## KuritaDavion

My head hurts. My heart hearts. My soul hurts.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Tensai face turn..


----------



## The Brown Horatio

tensai :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Lok

ALBERT won!


----------



## LigerJ81

Lets Go Tensai


----------



## SpeedStick

Albert going in


----------



## checkcola

What is the music, I don't even...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

:lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

rimo
:ass


----------



## cmp25

Biggest pop Tensai has ever gotten


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AliiV

Did Tensai just signal burying himself?


----------



## TJTheGr81

Yeah Tensai, is not like millions of people are watching.


----------



## Ayso

Bathsalts


----------



## Mr Talley

the fox said:


> attitude era?
> isn't this what you people wanted?
> 
> this what was happening back there


Ummm... yeah... except it was hot chicks in lingerie....


----------



## zxLegionxz

LuN™ said:


> Here's something for you guys to clean your eyes and thoughts after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STACY KEIBLER GOAT!!!


We are gonna need a shit of a lot more than that to get pass this trash


----------



## Paul Rudd

buried indeed


----------



## Arya Dark

*The next person that stretches my page with a picture might get banned from the thread.... total fucking shoot.*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

New Tag Team? :lmao


----------



## The Ice King

THIS.
IS.
THE.
ROAD.
TO.
WRESTLEMANIA......


----------



## Blueforce7

dat shovel is symbolic


----------



## BrendenPlayz

keep digging tensai thats your hole for your burial


----------



## The Absolute

This is what you left Japan for, Albert. This. This right here. FUCKING THIS!!!


----------



## un_pretti_er

LOL at Albert burying himself amazing :mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Holy shit this is the best thing Lord Tensai will ever have done


----------



## VRsick

He did the HHH, the bury.


----------



## CGS

After seeing Tensai this thread needs more Divas tbh


----------



## Hotdiggity11

THE BERRIED DANCE!


----------



## ABrown

most charisma Tensai's shown...ever


----------



## Pongo

believe it or not i'm starting to dig him


----------



## Shazam!

Tensai left NJPW for this.

Such a waste of a great talent.


----------



## thekingg

fucking ridiculous. it only suited Scotty and Rikishi...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

And I thought Barrett was buried tonight... I'm not even a fan, and I seriously feel bad for Tensai.


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao.....I don't even......


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

Brodus Clay and Tensai vs. Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow for the tag titles at WRestlemania?


----------



## Cocoa Butter

Who wants to buy my wrestlemania tickets? cause I honestly don't have the courage to see this type of shit in person


----------



## Dinobot

Tensai seems to have an idea on how to use a :buried

Weird.


----------



## -XERO-

*DAMN!*


----------



## Shazayum

"This is godawful" Cole finally calls it like it is.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

:damn


----------



## Theproof

This is the kind of thing that comes on in wrestling where you want nobody in your household or life for that matter catch you watching. Fucking embaressing. Wrestling doesn't need this shit.


----------



## KatKayson

JBL AND COLE Right on the mark.


----------



## The Tony

I can't believe it...I just can't...


----------



## Living Tribunal

The fuck am I watching.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

:damn


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
Tensai dog shit


:lmao


----------



## Three Dog

:damn :damn :damn :damn


----------



## O Fenômeno

[email protected] farooq


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Albert is even acting out his super burial.

Why did he come back?


----------



## klyon2815

DAMN!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death

DAMN!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod

Pretty cool to see Tensai knows how to use the shovel..

Because WWE Creative sure know how to use it on him.


----------



## Borias

Ron Simmons just saved RAW.


----------



## SJP

DANMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The crowd is so invested in this. No need for Rock to even come out.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Poor Ron Simmons...

"This is what wrestling is now" he probably is thinking.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Farooq described that perfectly


----------



## Billy Kidman

Fuck everything.


----------



## cindel25

Ron Simmons!! :yes


----------



## dan the marino

Tensai wasn't so bad actually...


----------



## TripleG

Farooq has the easiest job in wrestling, lol. 

Not going to lie...kinda laughed at Tensai a bit.


----------



## El Barto

I mean this could've been Layla and some other divas. Instead its this shit. Lol I'm done with it


----------



## NoyK

Oh my god, I'm laughing my ass off at this. :lmao


----------



## Evilerk

New tag team...Two Tons of Fun


----------



## SPCDRI

FUCK THIS COMPANY! ALL ABOUT DIVAS/KNOCKOUTS GIFS

GET YOUR SHIT IN!

:cornette


----------



## NearFall

Awkward moment when your college housemate walks into the living room while watching this segment...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

lmfaoooooooooooooooo hahaha


----------



## DMC6162

Akebono mixed with Bunny Ranch and Ron Simmons almost made it worth it.


----------



## peter93

Tensai got the shovel for himself hahahah, least he knows hes buried


----------



## Cookie Monster

Was Tensai just signalling a burying there? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

I like how Tensai buried himself with the shovel dance.


----------



## Alicenchains

Sooooo who won?


----------



## wwffans123

...


----------



## BANKSY

COMMENTATORS BURYING THEIR OWN SHOW 

MUST BE GOOD EH VINCE


----------



## LigerJ81

Ron Saved The Segment DAAAMMMNNN


----------



## Headliner

I want to throw up.


----------



## Glass Shatters

:evra

What has WWE come to?


----------



## JEKingOfKings

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Honey Bucket

SO MANY gifs to be made out of this segment.

I'm laughing because I don't know what else to do.


----------



## H

Here you guys go.


----------



## Kezz1178

Drugs children, dont do them.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Itami

I've muted the stream until this shit is over.


----------



## Annihilus

Japan is looking pretty good now huh Albert? I dont think they ever made him wear womens lingerie..


----------



## thekingg

time for a new ad maybe ?


----------



## GothicBohemian

Ads saying Raw in Toronto? Hey, I'll be in Toronto march 1st...but I'm not sure Raw is what I want to spend my time on.


----------



## Dean/Moxley




----------



## ABrown

my champion!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck




----------



## Ayso

Begas.


----------



## kobra860

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Tensai probably got paid a shit ton for this.


He didn't.


----------



## UknowWho

The Next Eddie Guerrero in a segment with ex Mrs. Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Disciple514

Ron Simmons speaking for everyone


----------



## leon79

Ziggle cash in incoming


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

I like how every Raw thread is 95% complaining, but yet whenever WWE is compared to TNA, the loyal WWE fans are the first to defend WWE.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

Oh dear god what did I just witness?


----------



## Jim Force

I hate to be the voice of reason, but it´s our own fault.

I mean, there are alternatives out there...


----------



## NoyK

Alberto about to show that strength.
















Also, STACY THE GOAT











gotta clean our eyes after that brothers


----------



## un_pretti_er

This is so bad...it's actually.....nah, it's terrible.


----------



## wwffans123

del rio sucks


----------



## scrilla

BEGAS ANYTING CAN HAPPEN.


ADR going to plant Big Show on his ass and become the Mexican hero that Lex Luger was supposed to be come in summer of 93. MEX EXPRESS BROTHERS.


----------



## Shazayum

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
> Tensai dog shit
> 
> 
> :lmao


omfg :lmao


----------



## LKRocks

I just want to remind everyone the Tensai has clean wins over both Cena and CM Punk


----------



## The Brown Horatio

albert must really need the money, brave brave man to do that to yourself on television


----------



## The Tony

:lmao Yeah WWE is so good! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Evilerk

ADR translation..don't worry Vicki...Vince is pushing me to the moon..to get the south of the border market..I'm golden


----------



## Dest Fade

BANKSY said:


> COMMENTATORS BURYING THEIR OWN SHOW
> 
> MUST BE GOOD EH VINCE


This made me pee my pants.


----------



## KatKayson




----------



## Schmoove

Annihilus said:


> Japan is looking pretty good now huh Albert? I dont think they ever made him wear womens lingerie..


Yeah, but they didn't pay as much either.


----------



## Kenny

DOLPH


----------



## PacoAwesome

And WWE wonders why they aren't as popular as they used to be...


----------



## mrmacman

the fox said:


> attitude era?
> isn't this what you people wanted?
> 
> this what was happening back there


2Cool >> >brodus clay


----------



## Emotion Blur

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm actually looking forward to ADR.


----------



## Cookie Monster

A positive is that we only have an hour and a half left.


----------



## thekingg

WWE would be EVER above TNA. Just booking isn't up to par, since forever.


----------



## Honey Bucket




----------



## Mister Hands




----------



## KuritaDavion

Tony316, I apologize for everything. I'm sorry. I want to be a TNApologist.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Welcome to RAW is ADS.


----------



## rodgersv

Theproof said:


> This is the kind of thing that comes on in wrestling where you want nobody in your household or life for that matter catch you watching. Fucking embaressing. Wrestling doesn't need this shit.


My sister is visiting and walked into the living room as this shit was on and asked me what the Hell I was watching. All I could do was look at her and say I have no clue.


----------



## DMC6162

ToddTheBod said:


> Pretty cool to see Tensai knows how to use the shovel..
> 
> Because WWE Creative sure know how to use it on him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck




----------



## El Barto

Is this not the worst 2nd hour of Raw ever?


----------



## Death Rider

I never thought I would say this a few months back but thank fuck for Del Rio. He is keeping me sane watching these shows. He is just a natural face.


----------



## BigWillie54

The Absolute said:


> This is what you left Japan for, Albert. This. This right here. FUCKING THIS!!!


And that paycheck. Do people know how much more money he gets at WWW? You would be jobbing too.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TheKaiser

that was amazing and hilarious...


----------



## Phantomdreamer

That was the most entertaining moment of Albert's career, hahahaha!!!!! I don't care what anyone says, that was amusing. Especially the digging.


----------



## TromaDogg




----------



## -XERO-

TripleG said:


> Farooq has the easiest job in wrestling, lol.
> 
> Not going to lie...kinda laughed at Tensai a bit.


Same here.


----------



## un_pretti_er

mrmacman said:


> 2Cool >> >brodus clay


There aren't enough greater than signs to make that logic statement even close to correct.


----------



## The Tony

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> I like how every Raw thread is 95% complaining, but yet whenever WWE is compared to TNA, the loyal WWE fans are the first to defend WWE.


:lmao This.


----------



## Callisto




----------



## The Absolute

I knew Raw was going down the shitter. But I had no idea how fast a rate it was going UNTIL TONIGHT!!! This is fucking cringe-worthy television. I implore all of you to change the channel now.


----------



## Moustache

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> I like how every Raw thread is 95% complaining, but yet whenever WWE is compared to TNA, the loyal WWE fans are the first to defend WWE.


It's like being the parent of a retarded child.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This is WWE in 2013. And people have the nerve to say that this trash is better than TNA? GET THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## cmp25

Flame of Olympus said:


> Is this not the worst 2nd hour of Raw ever?


If it weren't for the Shield I would have said yes 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Victarion

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I'm laughing because I don't know what else to do.


Me too. It was either that or cry.


----------



## scrilla

Mister Hands said:


>


please no more AJ gifs brother.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Well inb4 the women.


----------



## BKsaaki

Fuck this show.I' just gonna fantasize Stacy and Torrie Wislon connected with a double dildo. #Meditation


----------



## Honey Bucket

IMdrunk said:


> Welcome to RAW is AIDS.


Fixed.


----------



## jonoaries

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> I like how every Raw thread is 95% complaining, but yet whenever WWE is compared to TNA, the loyal WWE fans are the first to defend WWE.


You guys win...I will finally say it. You guys fuckin won. That Tensai segment is so horrific and humiliating I can't believe it was on television. 


But ADR > TNA > raw (it doesn't deserve capital letters).


----------



## Cookie Monster

What I find funny is that the Tensai/Brodus segment will get more viewers than a whole TNA show.

DAT COMPANY


----------



## thekingg

Moustache said:


> It's like being the parent of a retarded child.


THE ENDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KatKayson




----------



## The Tony

KuritaDavion said:


> Tony316, I apologize for everything. I'm sorry. I want to be a TNApologist.


I forgive you my friend. You can join the Tony316 club.

Worst Raw I've ever seen. :lmao Thank god Impact is in just 3 days.


----------



## Ray

MOAR FUCKERY


----------



## KnowYourRole

Anyone else get a commercial for the RAW after WM?


----------



## scrilla

TehJerichoFan said:


> Hulk Hogan
> @HulkHogan check out Brooke's legs brother mmmm
> -HH


fixed


----------



## Theproof

Tony316 said:


> :lmao Yeah WWE is so good! :lmao :lmao


Even the sheepiest of sheep WWE fan can't deny that this is total garbage. I don't know why wrestling comany's think that it's a good idea to do shit like that. Do they really think that doing stuff like that is going to make people want to watch their product. It's good for a couple of chuckle's from the kids and that's about it.


----------



## LigerJ81

Whens Kaitlyn?


----------



## virus21

Raw is Nihilism


----------



## Example

The Shield should of interrupted that segment and took out Tensai.


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

After that im beginning to think that @WWE isn't just for children, but retarded children.


----------



## H

KatKayson said:


>


Ashley with them tits pushed up to Canada. ique2


----------



## SPCDRI

HOLY SHITFUCK ANOTHER COMMERCIAL!

How does 3 hour RAW have less content than 2 hour RAW

HOLY TITFUCK MCGILLICUDDY!


----------



## The Absolute

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> I like how every Raw thread is 95% complaining, but yet whenever WWE is compared to TNA, the loyal WWE fans are the first to defend WWE.


TNA sucks ass too. But WWE is the lesser of two evils because of Punk, the Shield and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

i remember this episode of south park. it was ok. she gets shot


----------



## Freeloader

Is TNA officially better? Especially considering the lower expectations? I think the in ring action is far better


----------



## El Barto

cmp25 said:


> If it weren't for the Shield I would have said yes
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fuck I already forgot they were on. This shit is so terrible, it's wiping out my memory.


----------



## finalnight

What is the deal with all the herpecin commercials?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LBGetBack

I'm only watching until Jericho comes out. Hope it's soon, so I can turn this shit off.


----------



## ABrown

KatKayson said:


>


----------



## TheKaiser

look at all the men trying to act all masculine and manly...

you can admit that was absolutely hilarious and entertaining and still be a man...


----------



## dan the marino

Tensai's dance was actually pretty funny.

It's just infuriating knowing this is the RTWM and they can't even be assed to give anyone who could actually be written into some kind of feud or something any screentime.


----------



## kobra860

Alicenchains said:


> Sooooo who won?


No one.


----------



## TripleG

Well Cole, I technically can't "Buy" GI Joe Retaliation. 

I will buy a ticket, but I can't actually buy the movie. Not until it comes out on home video anyway.


----------



## Stone Hot

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## TromaDogg




----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Albertoooooo....deeeeel.....RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Svart

Tensai amounted to nothing, so they turn him into a joke. Only it was mildly amusing (but sad) for a second. Hey, that reminds me of the entire product.


----------



## BKsaaki

KatKayson said:


>


Yep.My life is complete now.I'd die happy.


----------



## Shazayum

did ricardo say cabron?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

More Nicole Bass pictures please.


----------



## NoyK

The WHC looks so damn good on Del Rio


----------



## El Barto

TheKaiser said:


> look at all the men trying to act all masculine and manly...
> 
> you can admit that was absolutely hilarious and entertaining and still be a man...


Nah that shit was gay


----------



## Tony

Alberto looks BOSS with the Big Gold belt


----------



## Jim Force

KuritaDavion said:


> Tony316, I apologize for everything. I'm sorry. I want to be a TNApologist.


What if I told you that all you need is an open mind and to give them a fair chance, watch them a month in a row, without watching any WWE programming?


----------



## Grass420

so now that ADR is face, he no longer uses cars?


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

Cookie Monster said:


> Tensai face turn..


the only thing albert is turning too is a gun and a suicide note


----------



## Schmoove

KnowYourRole said:


> Anyone else get a commercial for the RAW after WM?


No, I got one for a house show right outside of DC.


----------



## finalnight

kobra860 said:


> No one.


It's like aliens versus Predator no matter what happens we lose

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ABrown

greatest bowtie ever

Mi campeon!!!!!


----------



## thekingg

JBL on ADR: I love that guy
How can you not love him, shmuck? He's a rip off of your greatest character


----------



## Emotion Blur

I feel bad for the crowd. At least I get to do other stuff while coping with this shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

The sound of silence for ADR.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Seriously can Ricardo just be the announcer all time for wrestling forget Justin Roberts and Lillian Ricardo is the 2nd best announcer in the history of this company


----------



## kobra860

Why do they still do body slam contests? They're a waste of time.


----------



## Freeloader

Del Rio's music sucks, holds him back like it does Wade Barrett. 

Somehow this guy is over as a face. Probably because he was such a terrible heel.


----------



## TAR

Kid looked like Manny from Modern Family


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Has Alberto Del Rio lost his driving licence? Where is his car? unk2


----------



## SPCDRI




----------



## ShaggyK

SPCDRI said:


> HOLY SHITFUCK ANOTHER COMMERCIAL!
> 
> How does 3 hour RAW have less content than 2 hour RAW
> 
> HOLY TITFUCK MCGILLICUDDY!


If you look on YouTube the full show uploads of 3 hour RAW are almost exactly 2 hours and old 2 hour RAW was usually 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Joseph92

I miss the car enterance. I liked to see the cars they rented for Del Rio.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

TromaDogg said:


>


Yep.

you win.


----------



## Striker

People take WWE wayyyy too seriously.


----------



## BANKSY

The crowd chanting along with Ricardo is cool. wow I just said something positive.


----------



## jonoaries

ADR for Presidente'. The real world's champion


----------



## The Brown Horatio

NOBODYcallmymomma said:


> the only thing albert is turning too is a gun and a suicide note


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Theproof

Croft. Can you do like you said and ban the virgins who keep posting these pics? These guys need to learn how to separate their jerk off time from their wrestling.


----------



## cmp25

TheKaiser said:


> look at all the men trying to act all masculine and manly...
> 
> you can admit that was absolutely hilarious and entertaining and still be a man...


It wasn't entertaining at all


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UknowWho

Again Big Show, can this guy and Cena just fuck off.


----------



## Three Dog

like the 10th week in a row we have seen this match... no bullshit fpalm


----------



## wheelysteve

OH FOR FUCK SAKE WWE

My Dad just walked in to ask me if I wanted a cup of tea, right as Tensai was doing the shovel dance. All he could say was "why do you..." and then left, I can feel his disappointment in me, thank you Vince.


----------



## leon79

In less than 5 mins the forum will crash.


----------



## KuritaDavion

TheKaiser said:


> look at all the men trying to act all masculine and manly...
> 
> you can admit that was absolutely hilarious and entertaining and still be a man...


And if it was hilarious and entertaining in any way shape or form we would.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I don't remember a RAW this bad in a very long time.*


----------



## KatKayson




----------



## I drink and I know things

I don't know whether this Raw is a "mummer's farce" or a "cruel jape"


----------



## SAMCRO

God damn wwe we get it Del Rio is a face now, next thing you know he's gonna be kissing babys and taking fan photos on his way to the ring.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Never been so excited for an episode of IMPACT. What a waste of a segment this pile of shit is. Fuck WWE.


----------



## TheBandisBack

KNOCK OUT MOFCKA


----------



## Cookie Monster

WE WANT ZIGGLER....


----------



## Bubba Chuck

SPCDRI said:


>


:bosh2 when she was good


----------



## NearFall

Ziggler to cash in?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Ziggler cash in?


----------



## O Fenômeno

Dead ass crowds..no reactions pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Zigglers coming no doubt now


----------



## Choke2Death

This is so boring... and we still have an hour and a half until the Rock's appearance... Oh well, I got this SD show from 2006 that I'm midway through watching. Might as well put the stream on mute and watch that instead. Y'know, when WWE was actually GOOD.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

CASH IN CASH IN CASH IN CASH IN! :MARK:


----------



## Ray




----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

way to bury the champ. whoever holds the WHC is automatically a jobber


----------



## Victarion

Cash in coming?


----------



## TheKaiser

Flame of Olympus said:


> Nah that shit was gay


NO, I just think you guys are trying too damn hard to be "men". In reality you're just being pretentious bitches.


----------



## The Absolute

Duct tape?! What the fuck happened to using handcuffs?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Ziggler cash in while hes taped down please!


----------



## genocide_cutter

Now Big Show got duck tape


----------



## Emotion Blur

So why is Del Rio fighting Big Show? Are we supposed to buy that Del Rio happened to have landed on Show after spinning the wheel?


----------



## DMC6162

Ziggy plz


----------



## scrilla

lol Big Show really shouldn't duct tape a cartel member. his head will be found in the desert tomorrow.


----------



## RobynHoodie

Example said:


> The Shield should of interrupted that segment and took out Tensai.


It's seeming to me that this forum would like it if the Sheild was ending to every segment. I'd certainly find it funny.


----------



## all in all...

duct tape, a plunger, a jar of vaseline...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

OMG PLEASE A CASH-IN


----------



## Example

Can't cash in now, Del Rio has the rope.


----------



## dan the marino

Duct Tape with the heel turn, aligning itself with Big Show.

Gotta have that build up, leading to Duct Tape vs Lead Pipe at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

Last night was the first time I've watched in months and I gotta say I am really liking ADR as a face. He kinda reminds me of Eddie Guerrero as a face in some ways.


----------



## TripleG

Duct Tape when Del Rio does it = Brilliant! 

Duct Tape when Big Show does it = Evil! 

Cole & Lawler logic!


----------



## BKsaaki

Mister Hands said:


>


----------



## H

Umm, Ziggler time???


----------



## JBLoser

Ziggler cash in pls


----------



## ShaggyK

I fucking LOVE JBL on commentary, especially calling out Coles blatant face bias


----------



## Borias

At least Del Rio is selling the KO punch like a champ.


----------



## Callisto

That's irrelevant said:


> More Nicole Bass pictures please.


No problem.


----------



## Cookie Monster

What does Big Show gain from this? :lol


----------



## Awesome22

wheelysteve said:


> OH FOR FUCK SAKE WWE
> 
> My Dad just walked in to ask me if I wanted a cup of tea, right as Tensai was doing the shovel dance. All he could say was "why do you..." and then left, I can feel his disappointment in me, thank you Vince.


:lmao He probably thought you were watching gay porn!


----------



## Chan Hung

honestly guys..THE ROAD TO MANIA this year..is pretty BLAH!  :argh: :talk


----------



## cmp25

I think my girlfriend is going to break up with me if I don't turn the channel soon 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Svart

Oh nos, not the duct tape. Impossible to get out of that.


----------



## RandomRage

Ok so now Big Show uses the WMD early? Why did he wait 20 minutes to try that last night?


----------



## thekingg

ZIGGLER MITB


----------



## hbkmickfan

It's going to suck to take that stuff off.


----------



## Huganomics

.....and we've still got a Rock promo left.


----------



## LigerJ81

RIP Ricardo


----------



## TromaDogg

That's irrelevant said:


> More Nicole Bass pictures please.


How about this treat from the 2000 Royal Rumble?


----------



## FITZ

Hey Ziggler are you watching?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The Absolute said:


> Duct tape?! What the fuck happened to using handcuffs?


DAT PG ERA


----------



## KatKayson




----------



## all in all...

lol ricardo being slowly stripped naked


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## checkcola

A real wrestling segement with a heel heeling it up over a babyface.


----------



## rodgersv

Show some consistency lol at Cole


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Ricardo's body fits awkwardly with his head oh dayum


----------



## scrilla

this starting to get that Cena/Miz/A-Ri homoerotic feel.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Where are Sheamus and Ryback now?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Holy sheep shit on a shingle!

This...is...his...face!

Nailed it.


----------



## Nuski

Why Ziggler cash in when he would have to defend in the elimination chamber


----------



## Joseph92

Damm that is some strong tape! Del Rio can't even rip it off.


----------



## Bushmaster

I remember the days Del Rio would be fine with Ricardo getting destroyed. Those days were probably weeks ago.


----------



## Freeloader

Headliner - can we turn this into a "post pictures of the hottest no name chicks you can find" thread? Just to kill the boredom buzz from the actual show we're supposed to be watching?


----------



## TheBandisBack

big show could do this in real life to anyone


----------



## Dest Fade

Legend appears here. C'mon Vince.


----------



## Jim Force

TheKaiser said:


> NO, I just think you guys are trying too damn hard to be "men". In reality you're just being pretentious bitches.


Sheesh. Rookies, eh?


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

Striker said:


> People take WWE wayyyy too seriously.


we're just responding to the shit we see every week, and it angers us. we have our opinions, dont worry about it


----------



## Amber B

Moustache said:


> It's like being the parent of a retarded child.











Comments like that is what makes watching this shit so much easier and it also stops me from chloroforming myself.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Ok, I'm just seeing Tensai in his size quadruple x babydoll now. I'm impressed that stuff comes in his size. No wait, actually, I'm kinda horrified.


----------



## TheKaiser

the excessive testosterone and compensation for what is lacking in these men is palpable in this thread...


----------



## The Brown Horatio

thought I was hearing a sin cara chant for a moment


----------



## TJTheGr81

Theproof said:


> Croft. Can you do like you said and ban the virgins who keep posting these pics? These guys need to learn how to separate their jerk off time from their


Seriously. There's a women's section for that shit.


----------



## kobra860

iwatchwrestling said:


> Ashley with them tits pushed up to Canada. ique2


At least they deserve their push. :westbrook2


----------



## SPCDRI

This RAW is TERRIBLE. Cross the line. At least :daniels and Aries/Roode are amazing. Also, Kaz and Bully and arks

BANGING AND CLANGING 

KAE FAHB, BRUTHER!


----------



## LBGetBack

About time something legit happened.


----------



## JBLoser

TehJerichoFan said:


> No problem.
> 
> redacted


what has been seen...


----------



## Skullduggery

TehJerichoFan said:


> No problem.


WTF


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

big show and del rio have been fueding too long. nobody wants to see big show, and del rio was better heel anyway


----------



## FITZ

It really makes more sense using tape instead of handcuffs. I mean you can get tape anywhere. Where the hell did all those wrestlers go back then to get handcuffs?


----------



## ABrown

TehJerichoFan said:


> No problem.












just...why?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

The ref is an evil motherfucker for not helping Del Rio.


----------



## kakashi101

lol ricardo is more over than ADR


----------



## The Absolute

Ziggles please cash in tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

Who is Zach Ryder fighting tonight, catering?


----------



## Amber B

Shouldn't Ziggler cash in?


----------



## TripleG

Alberto...you still have a hand free. Start unraveling! It isn't impossible. 

Feel bad for Ricardo though.


----------



## Chan Hung

This gives a THREE WAY a whole new kinky meaning...


----------



## Proc

It's a shame noone runs in to help these two. Sucks not to be Cena.


----------



## El Barto

Freeloader said:


> Headliner - can we turn this into a "post pictures of the hottest no name chicks you can find" thread? Just to kill the boredom buzz from the actual show we're supposed to be watching?


Layla Appreciation Thread PLZ....:ex:


----------



## Glass Shatters

Why didn't ADR just use his other hand to start unwrapping the duct tape?

unk2


----------



## Alicenchains

delberto


----------



## Grass420

ziggler wont cash in if ADR is tied to the ropes... becuase his hands will be on the ropes which makes a rope break


----------



## I drink and I know things

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Last night was the first time I've watched in months and I gotta say I am really liking ADR as a face. He kinda reminds me of Eddie Guerrero as a face in some ways.


It's probably because they're Mexicans.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

No cash-in. Del Rio's taped to the rope... would be kind of a bullshit win.


----------



## KatKayson

This has dragged on too long.....Back to the pics.


----------



## cindel25

So is Ziggler cashing in?


----------



## Svart

Earth to WWE and Del Rio: Tape. You can peel it off. Yes, even duct tape.


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

Ziggler should CASH IN!


----------



## thegame2432

so they really had nothing planned tonight. this segment could have ended about 8 minutes ago.


----------



## NoyK

Glass Shatters said:


> Why didn't ADR just use his other hand to start unwrapping the duct tape?
> 
> unk2


 :lol


----------



## BANKSY

Is that juiced up woman Dwayne's girlfriend?


----------



## Freeloader

SPCDRI said:


>


Kelly Kelly is great when she's like that. Just not in a wrestling ring screaming randomly. :


----------



## thekingg

I think Ron Simmons should re-visit.


----------



## Stone Hot

JBL is gold on commentary


----------



## Emotion Blur

Amber B said:


> Shouldn't Ziggler cash in?


Well Alberto is already at the ropes, you couldn't make him pin or submit.


----------



## virus21




----------



## imonaplain

whoever the fuck keeps screaming is doing my nut in, cunt


----------



## Amber B

TaylorFitz said:


> It really makes more sense using tape instead of handcuffs. I mean you can get tape anywhere. Where the hell did all those wrestlers go back then to get handcuffs?


Vince's drawer.


----------



## SJP

I prefer this to the WWE title, at least it is a actual feud..


----------



## TheRainKing

He has one arm free, why doesn't he just take of the duct tape?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

"Let him go? Let him go? Okay...I'll let him go...." BOOM

:troll


----------



## MillionDollarProns

This is a great segment but it's going on too long


----------



## jonoaries

Now THIS is wrestling. Smackdown brings the goods! 


They need to have a death match!


----------



## TromaDogg

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


>


----------



## Cocoa Butter

I wanna die


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

gobsayscomeon said:


> It's probably because they're Mexicans.


exactly.


----------



## NoyK

Did Big Show say "do you want one...bitch?"


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

BE A STAR BIG SHOW!!!! Lol


----------



## ToddTheBod

This segment is painfully long.


----------



## Shazayum

okay this has gone on forever.


----------



## cindel25

So no one from the back is going to help him?


----------



## Emotion Blur

Is someone in the back fucking up their cue?


----------



## Amber B

Show is gonna pull an Orton and kiss Ricardo while looking at ADR.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

why is this still going on? also, what did i miss from the top of the hour to just before this segment?


----------



## cmp25

HeelKofiKingston said:


> big show and del rio have been fueding too long. nobody wants to see big show, and del rio was better heel anyway


Del Rio was a boring heel 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck




----------



## The Absolute

Don't be a bully, Big Show. Be a star!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

This is such a waste of time. Why is Big Show even still in the WHC picture? Fuck off.


----------



## Ray

This fucking segment...


----------



## wwffans123

someone end this shit please


----------



## LigerJ81

Love him or hate him, Show is Good Heel


----------



## Evilerk

come on Mr.Ziggles


----------



## Borias

I mean honestly, if Ziggler doesn't cash in, unwrap the hand, and pin him, then I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Bushmaster

Why dont any faces come out to help Del Rio?


----------



## Chan Hung

Ricardo's out of it!!! He's better off dreaming he was part of porn like back in the days!


----------



## BKsaaki

virus21 said:


>


What happened to her face? Plastic surgery gone bad?


----------



## all in all...




----------



## Blueforce7

Too long, but good intentions. Dat ziggler cash in


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Thing that makes this is hard to believe is why wouldn't Sheamus or someone just come and help


----------



## TAR

Ziggler cash in!


----------



## Mister Hands

holy crap a good segment who wrote this and how do we help them escape


----------



## finalnight

cindel25 said:


> So no one from the back is going to help him?


Only when the shield is involved

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KatKayson




----------



## NoyK

Amber B said:


> Show is gonna pull an Orton and kiss Ricardo while looking at ADR.


:jaydamn


----------



## The Brown Horatio

that was pretty much a 2003 triple h beatdown


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Ok No Cash-In? REALLY?

REALLY?

REALLY?


----------



## SPCDRI

This RAW is trash. MOAR DIVAS AND KNOCKOUTZ

MOAR

:mark:


----------



## scrilla

damn Del Rio is a so much better babyface than i ever thought he could be.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

... god damn you Ziggler that was a perfect opportunity


----------



## cmp25

The guys in the back need to Be A Star and help out someone being killed 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BANKSY

That was actually a good segment . 2 out of 8 ain't bad wwe


----------



## ShaggyK

ANNNNNNNND no Ziggler....does WWE even know what the briefcase is for anymore?


----------



## Three Dog




----------



## Death Rider

Good segment if a little long.


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

del rio buried, how am i gonna take him seriusly if he keeps getting beat up? stupid bookers. fuck you vince.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

That was incredible, I want Del Rio to kill Show now!


----------



## Freeloader

Ziggler not cashing in here, shows that MITB is a dated, shit idea. No reason he wouldn't cash in there. None. Outside setting up future storylines, which makes MITB a joke, as stated. Just cheapens the titles as well IMO.


----------



## wheelysteve

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Who is Zach Ryder fighting tonight, catering?


The guy who checks tickets.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Borias said:


> I mean honestly, if Ziggler doesn't cash in, unwrap the hand, and pin him, then I don't even know anymore.


Unless he knows he's in the Chamber, and then he can keep it in his back pocket.

Or he doesn't want to chance pissing off Show.


----------



## Pongo

cashing in before the elimination chamber is asking for trouble, i hope ziggler stay away from del rio until mania


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Ziggler should have ran down with scissors ffs


----------



## checkcola

You people are crazy. That's as about as good a segment to build to another match. I'm no Big Show fan, but he's doing a great job putting over ADR/RR as babyfaces.


----------



## SPCDRI




----------



## Dest Fade

Ziggler Mark said:


> why is this still going on? also, what did i miss from the top of the hour to just before this segment?


You missed the worst second hour of raw, EVER. Vince needs to hand the company to someone else.


----------



## finalnight

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Ok No Cash-In? REALLY?
> 
> REALLY?
> 
> REALLY?


They would have to cut off the tape off and make sure he was standing and conscious.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Borias said:


> I mean honestly, if Ziggler doesn't cash in, unwrap the hand, and pin him, then I don't even know anymore.


bro he isnt cashing in...ever. I'm fucking convinced of it now.


----------



## Grass420

so kaitlynn vs. tamina in a non title las vegas show girls match? what the hell is that? lol better be hot


----------



## Headliner

Kind of hilarious that ADR is getting pushed because they want to appeal to the Latino audience/need a latino star yet they embarrass and fuck with all the black talent and have the nerve to brag about their African American audience on the WWE corporate site.


----------



## Death Rider

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Ok No Cash-In? REALLY?
> 
> REALLY?
> 
> REALLY?


FOR THE 9000TH TIME HE IS TAPED TO THE ROPES SO IT WOULD BE A ROPE BREAK. FOR FUCKS SAKE.


----------



## all in all...




----------



## The Absolute

Glass Shatters said:


> Why didn't ADR just use his other hand to start unwrapping the duct tape?
> 
> unk2


Lol don't be a wise-ass. Although that does sound like the logical thing to do in a scenario like that.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Where was Ryback and Fella?*


----------



## rodgersv

KatKayson said:


> This has dragged on too long.....Back to the pics.



Who is this and where is the full size


----------



## murder

There is no heat whatsoever in this feud. That's a sad, sad thing for a world title feud. What a terrible segemnt.


----------



## RandomRage

MAH DEBUUUT ALMUMMMMMMMM


----------



## LBGetBack

Proc said:


> It's a shame noone runs in to help these two. Sucks not to be Cena.


 
They have no allies. They were heels for a long time and made tons of enemies. Why would anyone help them?

Seems to me, if some random faces ran out to help them, y'all would complain about faces helping faces just because they're faces.

I like a good heel beatdown with no interference for once.


----------



## AntUK

2 good segments in 2 hours....


----------



## Lok

Poor Ricardo


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Already missing her


----------



## ElTerrible

Glass Shatters said:


> Why didn't ADR just use his other hand to start unwrapping the duct tape?
> 
> unk2


You are not supposed to question WWE logic, only Russo and TNA. :ex:


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

If nothing else proves that Ziggler's MITB is not going to be successfully cashed in, nothing does. :/


----------



## THEHIPPIE89

i love how everyone wanted a caash in...He was ducktaped to the ring rope. Ziggler couldn't cash in. Come on people. BE SMART!!!


----------



## KatKayson

checkcola said:


> You people are crazy. That's as about as good a segment to build to another match. I'm no Big Show fan, but he's doing a great job putting over ADR/RR as babyfaces.



It was fine it just lasted to long..


----------



## RobynHoodie

If Ziggler pinned him it would have been a rope break, come on guys think about these things.


----------



## Emotion Blur

checkcola said:


> You people are crazy. That's as about as good a segment to build to another match. I'm no Big Show fan, but he's doing a great job putting over ADR/RR as babyfaces.


The problem was the segment went on for wayyyy too long, once ADR got taped up, the segment went nowhere and nowhere lasted for-fucking-ever.


----------



## Brodus Clay

Too long but it worked, crowd got into it.


----------



## H

Five hour energy must pay WWE a bunch of coin for advertising. They show that debut album commercial about 5 times per RAW.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

all in all... said:


>


:ass


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Dest Fade said:


> You missed the worst second hour of raw, EVER. Vince needs to hand the company to someone else.


thanks, can you recap the worst second hour then? Thats what I asked for.


----------



## TheKaiser

I bet the men posting these pictures of female wrestlers are all the wrestling fan versions of this guy:


----------



## AthenaMark

No Ziggler huh? Booking don't give a fuck.


----------



## JBLoser

Can this 5-Hour Energy commercial fuck off already?


----------



## Mr Talley

If I see this "My debut album" commercial one more time I'm going to light a match, set my TV on fire, throw it out the window, and run it over with my car.


----------



## NoyK

Why are you guys complaining about Ziggler not cashing in?

Kayfabe wise, it would be a dumb move since the EC is in 3 weeks, and he would have to defend it against 6 other guys. Ziggler is being smart.

Think, guys.


----------



## Honey Bucket

That segment was pretty good I thought.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

guess we'll wait until Wrestlemania for Del Rio to bodyslam big show...gotta say...not that it hasn't been done before but it'll be a cool moment


----------



## UknowWho

It better not be Berto vs Show at EC then that would mean they would do a #1 Contender EC Match unless Ziggler is cashing it on WM even though I want him to announce it that he's cashing in at WM after the EC PPV.


----------



## ABrown

all in all... said:


>












why man? why?


----------



## Arya Dark

Headliner said:


> Kind of hilarious that ADR is getting pushed because they want to appeal to the Latino audience/need a latino star yet they embarrass and fuck with all the black talent and have the nerve to brag about their African American audience on the WWE corporate site.


*And Kofi was hopping around in a chair like a dumbass last night making him look stupid as fuck. :lmao*


----------



## Three Dog

well guys i think im about to give up on raw for the night. no main event can really salvage this.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

I bet we will see Great Khali and Hornswoggle in Tag Team Action tonight.


----------



## dan the marino

So why'd everyone come help out and save Cena when he was jumped but leave Alberto tied up and begging for mercy? unk2

Seriously though that was pretty good, just a bit longer than it needed to be. It's nice to see a heel being a heel and a face being a face.


----------



## Apollosol

plz someone tell Me Jericho will save us tonight!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

What a road to wrestlemania!!! (INSERT SARCASM)


----------



## Moto

HeelKofiKingston said:


> del rio buried, how am i gonna take him seriusly if he keeps getting beat up? stupid bookers. fuck you vince.


Sigh. He isn't buried.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Don't worry guys, Raw sucks now, but once Rock comes back, it will be a lot better. :vince :rock


----------



## Borias

Mclovin it said:


> FOR THE 9000TH TIME HE IS TAPED TO THE ROPES SO IT WOULD BE A ROPE BREAK. FOR FUCKS SAKE.


And it's just tape. It doesn't take a genius to UNWRAP IT FIRST.


----------



## virus21

rodgersv said:


> Who is this and where is the full size


Its Melina


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

I haven't been paying much attention but anyone who thinks wwe is currently better or has been better than TNA since 2012 is retarded.


----------



## Nuski

LuN&#153;;13273697 said:


> Why are you guys complaining about Ziggler not cashing in?
> 
> Kayfabe wise, it would be a dumb move since the EC is in 3 weeks, and he would have to defend it against 6 other guys. Ziggler is being smart.
> 
> Think, guys.


THANK YOU

Sent from my SCH-R830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The Absolute

To hell with this show. *KITTENS N' TITTIES!!*


----------



## takeurwallet

I think we have our worst segment of 2013 already. Tensai dancing around in lingerie is almost as bad as Mae Young giving birth to a 26 year old midget.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

MMM I WANNA LICK ROSA MENDEZ BECAUSE I BET SHE TASTES LIKE YUMMY TACOS :yum:


----------



## SPCDRI

RAW is shit and commercials, now about Divas/Knockouts

FAP REVOLUTION

:cornette


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

ok you idiots realize that ziggle cashing in now means he has to defend at EC? his character is smarter than that, for now, until vince decides to bury him


----------



## thegame2432

oh lumberjill you say? back to Goodfellas..


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Oh, hello.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

do they even have enough women to properly surround the ring?


----------



## El Barto

Segment lasted 3 years. WWE logic: Let's recap it. People missed it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Ok this should have been the lingerie match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Vegas Show Girls. Redemption at last!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:ass Rosa Mendez looking good


----------



## Emotion Blur

Hahahaha. Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I hate this show so much right now seriously the fuck is this?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Tamina who?


----------



## finalnight

The funkadactyls look pissed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Example

Eve Torres quit? Did I miss this?


----------



## Arcade

Del Rio probably could've removed the tape with his free hand, but Big Show would've stopped that from happening. Very good segment.


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

why are all divas so fat nowdays? remember when they used to be hot?


----------



## scrilla

Soupman Prime said:


> Why dont any faces come out to help Del Rio?


all killed by the shield


stop stretching the page you fucking pic freaks. go to the WoW section if you want to do that shit.


----------



## un_pretti_er

What is Kaitlyn's wingspan, like 20 inches?


----------



## Amber B

You guys keep spamming this thread with broads and I'm so close to filling this thread up with Rollins, Hardy, Punk and mid 90s HBK.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

they didn't have Ziggler cash in?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ugh, can you fucks put the larger pics in Spoilers or something.


----------



## Chan Hung

This should be Mania this year:

Jericho vs. Ziggler
John Cena vs. Undertaker


----------



## NoyK

LadyCroft said:


> *And Kofi was hopping around in a chair like a dumbass last night making him look stupid as fuck. :lmao*


I was crossing my fingers for the chair slip back and a massive faceplant would take place.
I still got the picture in my head, better than nothing I guess. :side:


----------



## JBLoser

If only the best women's wrestler in the company wasn't reduced to being a comedic act with Khali


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Another wasted opportunity for Ziggler cash in


----------



## Ham and Egger

I like how Del Rio was acting like his wife was being assaulted by the Big Show... HHH/Orton this is not. :lol


----------



## El Barto

Did King just say WWF?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

TheKaiser said:


> I bet the men posting these pictures of female wrestlers are all the wrestling fan versions of this guy:


looks like someone is projecting....


----------



## WidowMaker

Did Jerry just say "wwf"?


----------



## Dest Fade

What, like 6 divas outside the ring? Nice divas division way to show your strength Vince!


----------



## LigerJ81

If only Kaitlyn was in Tamina's outfit


----------



## Grass420

whatever happened to the rule where you had one year to cash in the MITB


----------



## wwffans123

..


----------



## Amber B

HeelKofiKingston said:


> why are all divas so fat nowdays? remember when they used to be hot?


Fat? :lmao
I fucking can't.


----------



## itzLeif

Shut up King you fucking pervert. Please just go ONE show without cumming your pants when there's a female present.


----------



## Svart

checkcola said:


> You people are crazy. That's as about as good a segment to build to another match. I'm no Big Show fan, but he's doing a great job putting over ADR/RR as babyfaces.


Duct tape fixes a lot of things.. Poorly thought out television? No.


----------



## FITZ

Ziggler must be busy...


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

im confused why are there a bunch of hookers in and around the ring? is vince getting a handjob soon?


----------



## Three Dog

Yeah....








Pretty sure Katilyn is exactly what i want to be raped by...


----------



## virus21




----------



## Guy LeDouche

Hey look, a Divas match.


----------



## Borias

MOTYC.


----------



## KatKayson

Kaitlyn does have those tits. But dat face.....ew


----------



## Death Rider

Borias said:


> And it's just tape. It doesn't take a genius to UNWRAP IT FIRST.


That would take time by which time ADR would have recovered. Also EC is in 3 weeks meaning he would have to face 5 people. Ziggler cashing then would have been silly. Wait till EC or WM.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow that right there is the entire divas division and 3 of them are just managers/dancers. Wow they better be calling up some divas from NXT and fast.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## TheKaiser

not gonna lie, you fuckers posting the girls are fucking annoying as hell. Why don't you get your fat asses off your chairs and get a girlfriend or spend some time with your wives instead of trying to compensate with pictures of scantily clad women?

It seems some of you are trying too damn hard to compensate for the manhood which you lack.


----------



## Amber B

This is just..:lmao


----------



## TromaDogg

Eve? Did Cole just mention Eve? :cole1


----------



## SPCDRI

#FAPREVOLUTION


----------



## Callisto

Amber B said:


> You guys keep spamming this thread with broads and I'm so close to filling this thread up with Rollins, Hardy, Punk and mid 90s HBK.


Please do. Bring out dat Shawn Michaels Playgirl photoshoot. :mark:


----------



## checkcola

I think the mods need to crack down on this jerk off pic posting going on. There's a picture section on the site for a reason and the joke has gotten old. 

If you don't like the show, post about it.


----------



## Scorpion95

Eve and Maryse G.O.A.Ts


----------



## cmp25

HeelKofiKingston said:


> why are all divas so fat nowdays? remember when they used to be hot?


Seriously? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Amber B said:


> You guys keep spamming this thread with broads and I'm so close to filling this thread up with Rollins, Hardy, Punk and mid 90s HBK.


Please do. Might as well make it equal


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

Who is Ryder gonna job to tonight?


----------



## Green Light

Go watch porn or something you horny fucks, I wanna talk about the high quality wrestling product we're currently viewing


----------



## CGS




----------



## Under Control

Have the medical staff got Paul Bearer out of that freezer yet?


----------



## The Absolute

Is it just me or are these divas getting more uncoordinated with each match?


----------



## Chan Hung

Impact! suddenly sounds good about now lol


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

ugliest sluts i have seen all day


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Cole burying the divas division. Fuck off.


----------



## thekingg

"ADR was taped to the ropes, he couldn't have been pinned" 
mofos, FACE CENA DISMANTLED THE ROPES WHEN HE WAS CHAINED TO THEM and now FACE ADR can't unwrap duct tape ? Yes, of course ! I can't remember if the Cena-handcuff situation even wasn't against Fat Slow also


----------



## KuritaDavion

My god is this terrible.

Cole openly burying this.


----------



## Apollosol

holly hell. drop in frames!????


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Grass420 said:


> whatever happened to the rule where you had one year to cash in the MITB


He's had the briefcase since september, maybe a month earlier.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

I tuned in at 8, and so far it looks like I haven't missed much.


----------



## WidowMaker

Erm.....How was that not a dq?


----------



## Shazayum

The Dude said:


> Yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Katilyn is exactly what i want to be raped by...


you want to get raped? the fuck is wrong with you son


----------



## TheKaiser

itzLeif said:


> Shut up King you fucking pervert. Please just go ONE show without cumming your pants when there's a female present.


You're basically describing 90% of the men on this website. These idiots have no fucking clue they are the embodiment of Jerry on this website.


----------



## dan the marino

I love how even the commentators are just blabbering on about nothing in particular. Even they don't give a shit about this.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## Ziggler Mark

Amber B said:


> You guys keep spamming this thread with broads and I'm so close to filling this thread up with Rollins, Hardy, Punk and mid 90s HBK.


----------



## Ray




----------



## AnalBleeding

Did JBL just say the dance off looked like UFC?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

SPCDRI said:


> #FAPREVOLUTION


:kobe4


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

these girls got more time than both rhodes and barrett's matches combined.

why do they constantly bury rhodes and barrett?


----------



## The Brown Horatio

SPCDRI said:


> #FAPREVOLUTION


is that gail kim


----------



## Headliner

The whole diva picture thing in this thread is so corny.


----------



## SPCDRI

Amber B?


LETS GET IT ON
:ambrose


----------



## finalnight

The referee just came in his pants

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BKsaaki

KatKayson said:


> Kaitlyn does have those tits. But dat face.....ew


DAT CUTE BUNNY TEETH


----------



## VRsick

lukcy ref trying to separate all them.


----------



## Arcade

scrilla said:


> all killed by the shield
> 
> 
> stop stretching the page you fucking pic freaks. go to the WoW section if you want to do that shit.


Agreed, or you can always open a new tab, turn Google Safe Search off, and search "nude WWE divas".

Nevermind that, you guys might get a heart attack from masturbating too much to the pics.


----------



## Osize10

My god this show....


save us Bryan


----------



## Amber B

Shouldn't Kaitlyn have been disqualified?
This fucking company. Why is wearing a showgirl hate humiliating to Tamina?

What is life really about? Why is there weave on the mat?


----------



## GCA-FF

So I had my TV tuned into Raw, but I fell asleep before it. I wakeup to find Big Show ...

TAKE OFF THOSE OUTFITS!!! :yes :yes: :yes

...and thank goodness I didn't miss Team Hell No.


----------



## UknowWho

I knew I should of took a piss break during those burials but thank god for the diva's match.


----------



## scrilla

legit no clue who any of the lumberjacks are


----------



## H

Divas brawl, and no one gives a fuck.


----------



## TripleG

So are they trying to turn Kaitlyn into Trish Stratus?


----------



## Jim Force

Y2-Jerk said:


> I hate this show so much right now seriously the fuck is this?


Simple. It´s your favorite wrestling show.

Yay


----------



## KatKayson

Green Light said:


> Go watch porn or something you horny fucks, I wanna talk about the high quality wrestling product we're currently viewing




I know right. That roll up was perfect...a true testament to wrestling.


----------



## CGS

Green Light said:


> Go watch porn or something you horny fucks, I wanna talk about the high quality wrestling product we're currently viewing


A High quality product is being aired right now? :fergie


----------



## all in all...




----------



## JEKingOfKings

Where's the Godfather? These girls need to be recruited.


----------



## FITZ

This is really pretty amazing. Just when you think the Divas division can't worse it does.


----------



## Emotion Blur

I would demand a refund if I was there live.


----------



## Nightingale

What the fuck ever happened to women wrestlers. I can;t stand this hair pulling garbage.


----------



## Shaddw

Lol at that ref falling down :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Green Light said:


> Go watch porn or something you horny fucks, I wanna talk about the high quality wrestling product we're currently viewing


Why not do both?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Rosa got no ass LOL


----------



## Bushmaster

I just actually changed the channel. if my 360 didnt turn off on its own I would be playing on that. What a terrible Raw so far. Where is the champion.


----------



## Awesome22

This is complete garbage.


----------



## The Absolute

"I promise, folks, things are getting better."

Don't make shitty promises you can't keep, Cole.


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Even the announcers are through with this.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Even the commentators are trashing the show lol


----------



## NoyK

Rock up next :mark:


----------



## Macharius

"I promise folks, things are getting better."
"I hope so,"

Jesus! Something King said I agree with.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

You promise things will get better Cole, you promise?
:troll


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I miss the days of true divas i really do. at this point they should just cancel the division


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Cole screaming that things are getting better. Jesus. Even the announcers are fucking annoyed and bored.


----------



## un_pretti_er

This is turning out to be the worst RAW I can remember, and no, I don't say that every week.


----------



## Joseph92

"I promise folks things are getting better"
"I hope so" 

:lmao


----------



## peter93

hahaha love how the commentary know how bad this hour has been! worst hour in history of RAW


----------



## TJTheGr81

Save_Us_Paige


----------



## Moto

When Cole says, "I promise folks, things will get better!", you know things have gone awry.


----------



## TAR

Hopefully the CM Punk v Rock feud doesn't end here.


----------



## El Barto

Well that sucked. Rock next and a hour left. Oh joy...


----------



## cindel25

Well I laughed at that diva match. No seriously..I laughed


----------



## SPCDRI

THAT WAS A GREAT FIRST HOUR AND A HALF

:cena3


----------



## Borias

Meanwhile, they forget a match happened, and just decide to end it and go to commercial.


----------



## Three Dog

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao THAT WAS THE MATCH ENDING:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao FUCK THIS COMPANY! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome

Grass420 said:


> whatever happened to the rule where you had one year to cash in the MITB


He's had it for 6 months. The rule still exists.


----------



## Cookie Monster

"We promise folks it gets better"

Well can it get any worse?


----------



## PGSucks

I'm here live, and well....this kinda sucks.


----------



## thegame2432

if rock is going on at the third hour start then something big has to happen at the end. it can't just be Heyman getting fired or some shit.


----------



## AnalBleeding

JBL: "That dance off was like the UFC"

wat the fuck?


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Cole and JBL, I'm with you guys I hope it gets better too!


----------



## H

"Most electrifying man in aaaaaaallll...of the world."

King has just been killing it tonight hyping up Rock.


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> So are they trying to turn Kaitlyn into Trish Stratus?


Yeah, because that worked out the 20 times they tried before


----------



## Ziggler Mark

The Absolute said:


> Is it just me or are these divas getting more *irrelevant *with each match?


fixed that for you :


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Tamina just looking on in pure shame. Fucking divas division (and that awful divas theme)

"I promise folks things are getting better" 

I'll believe that for now.


----------



## Huganomics

What the fuck wa...I mean why....Fuck me.


----------



## ShaggyK

Why wasn't AJ involved in that.


----------



## TheKaiser

Today I learned this website is full of perverts.


----------



## TromaDogg

TheKaiser said:


> not gonna lie, you fuckers posting the girls are fucking annoying as hell. Why don't you get your fat asses off your chairs and get a girlfriend or spend some time with your wives instead of trying to compensate with pictures of scantily clad women?
> 
> It seems some of you are trying too damn hard to compensate for the manhood which you lack.


Not really, I'm divorced.

Internet porn >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> my bitch of an ex wife.


----------



## Dest Fade

So is this raw roulette? Or brawl roulette... This is awful. "Vince I can't decide who to put over!" That's okay, plan B, outside interference.


----------



## Proc

It may hurts the product but to me sometimes the commentary is just hilarious. Especially when they burry their own show. I miss these old NXT seasons when Cole was there on commentary.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Cookie Monster said:


> "We promise folks it gets better"
> 
> Well can it get any worse?


WWE loves to prove me wrong whenever I ask myself that.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Headliner said:


> The whole diva picture thing in this thread is so corny.


I agree...

Let the mod post his pic of punk,hardy,and 90's HBK...

As long as I get to throw in some 80s Val Kilmer for good ole times.


----------



## FITZ

Shazayum said:


> you want to get raped? the fuck is wrong with you son


I believe wanting to be raped creates a paradox for the person that wants to be raped. 

At least the commentators were nice enough to apologize for the Divas match being awful.


----------



## Shazayum

oh great, corny rock promo to top off another exciting hour!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

I'm sorry. That was fucking awful. Thank fucking God Rock's up next.


----------



## Mister Hands

I want to put this episode into a box and then set it on fire and then make Michael Cole eat the box.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

How do I add spoiler tags? I have a huge pic of Mickie but it will stretch the page.


----------



## Panzer

What is with that shitty Diva music? Ugh the entire division is nothing but a side show joke.


----------



## Awesome22

Moto said:


> When Cole says, "I promise folks, things will get better!", you know things have gone awry.


This. I can't believe he actually said that.


----------



## sm0ked0gg




----------



## kanefan08

ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Green Light said:


> Go watch porn or something you horny fucks, I wanna talk about the high quality wrestling product we're currently viewing


Da fuck are you watching?


----------



## Hera

Tensai needs to win the divas' title.


----------



## Deacon of Demons

Was it me, or did it look like tamina wanted to cry at the end of the "match?"


----------



## Freeloader

TheKaiser said:


> not gonna lie, you fuckers posting the girls are fucking annoying as hell. Why don't you get your fat asses off your chairs and get a girlfriend or spend some time with your wives instead of trying to compensate with pictures of scantily clad women?
> 
> It seems some of you are trying too damn hard to compensate for the manhood which you lack.


So you want some scantily clad dudes is what you're saying? Aren't there enough in the ring, or you looking for a little variety? 

Please Clarify. Thanks. 

Now that we cleared that up - 










I miss Maria Kanellis. Hottest diva ever IMO, was virtually all natural.


----------



## Ayso

Turning this off. Playing DayZ and pretending every zombie is an exec from WWE.


----------



## Three Dog

WWE committed suicide January 28th 2013... can TNA capitalize?!?!?!?!


----------



## murder

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Don't worry guys, Raw sucks now, but once Rock comes back, it will be a lot better. :vince :rock


I feel a little stupid that I was thinking this. But maybe they try put the worst show ever so that the ratings will stay low. That way they can claim ratings will always be low no matter who is champion. Forget it!

Fuck you WWE©


----------



## Cookie Monster

TheKaiser said:


> Today I learned this website is full of perverts.


Will it make you leave by any chance?


----------



## Death Rider

People ragging on porn but I bet 95% of porn has better plot and storylines then WWE does right now.


----------



## Osize10

PGSucks said:


> I'm here live, and well....this kinda sucks.


may god have mercy on you


----------



## Emotion Blur

Now, more than ever:

SAVE_US.Y2J


----------



## KatKayson

TheKaiser said:


> not gonna lie, you fuckers posting the girls are fucking annoying as hell. Why don't you get your fat asses off your chairs and get a girlfriend or spend some time with your wives instead of trying to compensate with pictures of scantily clad women?
> 
> It seems some of you are trying too damn hard to compensate for the manhood which you lack.



The fact that you care so much says a lot about you. :lol


----------



## Callisto

TripleG said:


> So are they trying to turn Kaitlyn into Trish Stratus?


She did execute the Stratusfaction in her match with Eve and Layla at Hell in a Cell.

You decide.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

JoseBxNYC said:


> Rosa got no ass LOL












I beg to differ


----------



## NearFall

Rock promo to top the hour...new title maybe...hopefully.


----------



## dan the marino

That may have been worse than the dance-off.


----------



## ABrown

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> How do I add spoiler tags? I have a huge pic of Mickie but it will stretch the page.


how about you just not post it?


----------



## jonoaries

Layla though...mah goodness. Looking fuckin edible out there tonight. So was that one funkadactyl


----------



## Awesome22

PGSucks said:


> I'm here live, and well....this kinda sucks.


You should start a boring chant or TNA chant or something.


----------



## The Absolute

I would have liked to have seen more of this gal in that previous segment:


----------



## Mikey2690

This really has been awful stuff. Looks like Heyman-Vinxe ending the show which can only mean one thing...Bork!


----------



## Bullseye

:lmao at the bitching in this section. You crave the pushing of new stars, yet when one is pushed (Bo Dallas) you rage because he goes over Barrett, who is a green overrated hack? My goodness. Stating Barrett is buried from losing ONE match? Incredible.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Mister Hands said:


> I want to put this episode into a box and then set it on fire and then make Michael Cole eat the box.


And then put Cole in a box and set it on fire. Have to complete the cycle.


----------



## charmed1

JBL's announcing sucks


----------



## HHHGame78

Grass420 said:


> whatever happened to the rule where you had one year to cash in the MITB


He won it at MITB in July not Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Deacon of Demons said:


> Was it me, or did it look like tamina wanted to cry at the end of the "match?"


probably thinking what dafuq did I do to deserve this


----------



## LBGetBack

Where's Jericho at?

You'd think he'd be out top of the hour.....but not at the end in the main event spot. So where's he at?


----------



## SJP

This episode would turn aliens away from visiting Earth.


----------



## Ray

RAW without this this thread would be DEATH :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7

You guys posting diva pics are insufferable.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

TripleG said:


> So are they trying to turn Kaitlyn into Trish Stratus?


Yup, and it's going to fail miserably.


----------



## virus21

Mclovin it said:


> People ragging on porn but I bet 95% of porn has better plot and storylines then WWE does right now.


Not a difficult thing at this point


----------



## AnalBleeding

If ur sick of the pics, just go on tools > options and hit the content tab and press uncheck Load images automatically

that will stop images... just reenable it when u want


----------



## SPCDRI

MOAR commercials? MOAR SEXINESS

:mark:


----------



## Callisto

TheKaiser said:


> Today I learned this website is full of perverts.


You _just_ learned that? :argh:


----------



## Clique

Grass420 said:


> whatever happened to the rule where you had one year to cash in the MITB


It's still a rule. Ziggler's got until July to cash-in.


----------



## Zeppex

This has probably been the worst Raw EVER


----------



## Dest Fade

I can't wait to read reviews on this raw.


----------



## LigerJ81

Hasn't been an hour since the Shield attacked and they're showing the replay for the second time?


----------



## genocide_cutter

Now i see why this was voted the worse weekly show in 2012


----------



## Jim Force

Raw still better than the late WCW?


----------



## mrmacman

PLz ban morons who are posting pic


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

I think Sting and Kurt Angle show up tonight and form an alliance with Punk, Heyman, and Lesnar and call it the Main Event Mafia 2.0


----------



## checkcola

Mclovin it said:


> People ragging on porn but I bet 95% of porn has better plot and storylines then WWE does right now.


Some people actually want to enjoy a thread to discuss RAW in live format. 

The joke was funny... one week. Now it's just lame. 

Maybe there should be two threads. The RAW jerkoff picture thread and just a regular RAW thread.


----------



## the fox

the wwe champion not ending the show?


----------



## finalnight

LBGetBack said:


> Where's Jericho at?
> 
> You'd think he'd be out top of the hour.....but not at the end in the main event spot. So where's he at?


Running as quickly as he can to rejoin his band after seeing this episode

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## The Absolute

And here we go.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

The Absolute said:


> I would have liked to have seen more of this gal in that previous segment:


Cody better not nut in that pussy.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Or...you die from the flu, Jerry.


----------



## AnalBleeding

lol theres only been like 2 wrestling match besides divas and they have been squashes and we are 2 hours in


----------



## CGS

Mclovin it said:


> People ragging on porn but I bet 95% of porn has better plot and storylines then WWE does right now.


The sad thing is. This is probably right :fergie


----------



## sm0ked0gg

best part of raw are these pics


----------



## cavs25

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao at the bitching in this section. You crave the pushing of new stars, yet when one is pushed (Bo Dallas) you rage because he goes over Barrett, who is a green overrated hack? My goodness. Stating Barrett is buried from losing ONE match? Incredible.


Bo dallas isn't ready... How about you push Bray Wyatt or any of the talented guys on the actual roster? Nope Bo Dallas motherfucker!!!


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

thank god the fat sluts are off my tv. the women in this company are so pathetic and useles, making wwe and vince even worse than it already is. fucking fail


----------



## Phillies3:16

New belt maybe?


----------



## dan the marino

oh my god there's still another hour

I thought it was almost 11 already


----------



## EraOfAwesome

Holy shit, maybe Lesnar is returning tonight.


----------



## cindel25

Hey Rock Hey


----------



## thegame2432

Justin Roberts killing it with the "The" portion of The Rock's name.


----------



## all in all...

ugghh 

why do they need to introduce him? just hit the music and let the crowd pop

so fucking stupid


----------



## Cocoa Butter

The rock is a cool man with lots of flair and kindness, hes a good person champion and wwe


----------



## NoyK

There he is!!

Here's hoping he's changing the WWE Title design.

Rock with a title. Nostalgia :mark:


----------



## Osize10

So does this mean da true GOAT is main eventing tonight? god I hope so :bryan


----------



## Bubba Chuck

SPCDRI said:


> MOAR commercials? MOAR SEXINESS
> 
> :mark:


:bosh2


----------



## wwffans123

Holy shit


----------



## cmp25

Austin's coming back tonight 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

The MOST electrifying transitional champion....the ROOOCK


----------



## Ziggler Mark

here comes a 20 minute promo involving twinkie tits, cookie-puss, and candy ass references...


----------



## TAR

That belt looks ugly on the rock, gotta give it a redesign it's been almost 7 years


----------



## The Ice King

DAT title entrance.
Please bring a new belt.


----------



## Mister Hands

If they really wanted Rock to celebrate, Lilian would be in the ring instead of Justin.


----------



## kanefan08

FINALLY!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

That title look so wrong with The Rock


----------



## VRsick

still crazy sight to see. Rock is fuckin wwe champ in 2013


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This show has killed the crowd. Piss poor reaction for Rocky.


----------



## Callisto

Yes Cole. This crowd is so alive and electrified by the Rock.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

New title belt....No unk2


----------



## scrilla

the MILLIONS and MILLIONS are changing their channels to Seinfeld re-runs at the sight of The Roid.


----------



## Choke2Death

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK!!!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Damn, the 11 year old Rock mark in me loves this moment, but the 25 year old Punk fan hates it.


----------



## TripleG

So Rock...you're going to trash that belt, right?


----------



## AnalBleeding

Brock Lesnar is saving the show tonight! YES!


----------



## H

thegame2432 said:


> Justin Roberts killing it with the "The" portion of The Rock's name.


It sounds awkward when there's only one syllable per name.


----------



## UknowWho

Here comes as scrilla likes to call him The Roid!


----------



## LigerJ81

FINALLY :rock3


----------



## Huganomics

Just when you think it can't get any worse.....


----------



## MVPBallin

Oh, it's still that piece of shit of a belt...


----------



## Cookie Monster

Hey? Wasn't he in the Scorpion King?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Pretty noticeable lack of reaction for Rocky here.


----------



## Death Rider

charmed1 said:


> JBL's announcing sucks


:kenny I know it is your opinion and opinions can't be wrong but you are wrong. He actually puts people over and talks sense.


----------



## Three Dog

thegame2432 said:


> Justin Roberts killing it with the "The" portion of The Rock's name.


hahaha its even funnier when he tries to say WWE, its fuckin pathetic:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TromaDogg

Rock promo incoming...... :rock :rock4


----------



## The Absolute

The man's got, like, 3 movies coming out between now and April (Snitch, GI Joe 2, Pain & Gain). You can bet your fucking life the E is gonna promote the shit out of those movies.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I bet he hates carrying that ugly ass built.


----------



## waterlol0

ROCKY


----------



## Honey Bucket

Justin Roberts is the worst ring announcer the WWE has EVER had.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

I was wondering if he'd finally bring out that Brahma Bull belt. No go; oh, well. No biggie, but we're ready for a new design.


----------



## wheelysteve

I honestly can't believe how much my excitement has declined when I hear the "IF YOU SMEEELLLL", I no longer believe he's really the Rock of old, he finally feels like he's fallen into the traps of the modern era and is slowly just becoming 'another guy'.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Spoiler: MICKIE JAMES


----------



## kanefan08

Ziggler Mark said:


> here comes a 20 minute promo involving twinkie tits, cookie-puss, and candy ass references...


Prefer Tensai in Lingerie?


----------



## The Brown Horatio

surprised that the rock is actually here tonight and not appearing by satelite


----------



## TJTheGr81

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao at the bitching in this section. You crave the pushing of new stars, yet when one is pushed (Bo Dallas) you rage because he goes over Barrett, who is a green overrated hack? My goodness. Stating Barrett is buried from losing ONE match? Incredible.


While I like Barrett, I agree. I don't even like Dallas, but this is a good way to get him over, and Barrett will be fine.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ladies and Gents!!! Youre "TRANSITIONAL" champ...aka until Mania...THE ROCK! lol


----------



## O Fenômeno

thegame2432 said:


> Justin Roberts killing it with the "The" portion of The Rock's name.


LMAO

'teh RROCK!!'


----------



## Dest Fade

Jericho for best pop 2 nights in a row.


----------



## Freeloader

Rofl, still the old belt. That thing is such a piece of shit, if Vince is too broke from Linda's 7th failed Senate attempt to buy a new belt, then he's truly utterly fucking done with his life on Earth. Cash it in, move to an island, and let Triple H run everything. Fucking everything. 

Either Rock destroys this belt and unveils a new one, or even The Rock, at this point, kinda sucks. Just cause he must know it sucks, and could easily tell Vince "Sure, I'll wrestle WM - if you design a new belt"


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Nice spinny belt you got there Rock.


----------



## TheKaiser

KatKayson said:


> The fact that you care so much says a lot about you. :lol


No, it says something about how perverted the men in this thread are. I don't go onto the internet to look at scantily clad or naked women.

I especially don't watch wrestling to see scantily clad women, I quit watching when they had their divas dancing around nearly naked and had "live sex celebrations". It was a shit product then and only appealed to the lowest denominator of human beings.


----------



## martinooo

LMAO at everyone hating the rock all of a sudden. You bunch of miserable pricks :lmao


----------



## cavs25

The crowd just doesn't give a shit about anything tonight....


----------



## cmp25

Yeah, I don't want to see Rock/Cena, and I did like Punk as champ. But it's crazy to see Rock as the WWE champ again. Never thought I'd see that again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick

Mister Hands said:


> If they really wanted Rock to celebrate, Lilian would be in the ring instead of Justin.


She gets too wet when she's close to the rock.


----------



## kakashi101

Thank you Rock, Thank you for taking the title off of overrated CM Cunt


----------



## The Ice King

JEKingOfKings said:


> Damn, the 11 year old Rock mark in me loves this moment, but the 25 year old Punk fan hates it.


Me too man, me too....


----------



## HHHGame78

the fox said:


> the wwe champion not ending the show?


Nope, Vince getting owned by Brock Lesnar will.


----------



## SPCDRI

Fuck off, what a boring moment. He walked to the ring. He'll be heavy breathing for this shit promo.


----------



## El Barto

Still with that shitty belt though


----------



## finalnight

I did notice that when the Rock carries the belt he makes it seem like it weighs nothing compared to cm punk carries it seems like it weighs 50 pounds

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NoyK

New Belt please. Please Rock?


----------



## Loudness

Back to watching again, right in time for The Rock.


----------



## FlyLikeCat

IT IS ELECTRIC! yasure cole. we're not deaf


----------



## The Absolute

You know Raw is shit when the crowd seems a little dead for the Rock.


----------



## TromaDogg

Cookie Monster said:


> Hey? Wasn't he in the Scorpion King?


No, you're confusing him with Micheal Clark Duncan.

He was in Walking Tall though.


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

The Rock was much better as a heel. Heel Hollywood Rock vs. Heel Wrestling Star Punk would have been such a great move


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Poor reaction for the Rock.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Finally, after 10 long years, The Rock is back to being the transitional champ he has always been.


----------



## dan the marino

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Pretty noticeable lack of reaction for Rocky here.


To be fair I'm pretty sure half the crowd has died of brain hemorrhages at this point.


----------



## cavs25

Finally...WWE champion
Kicking Cena's ass blah blah blah
I did it 
What else?
Returned to LAS VEGAS?


----------



## Headliner

And to think there's still one hour left.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Rock, you could atleast changed the belt


----------



## Paul Rudd

Dat ovation


----------



## Dest Fade

save.us_Y2J


----------



## Macharius

HHHGame78 said:


> Nope, Vince getting owned by Brock Lesnar will.


Sure hope so.


----------



## Ray

Just me or was that a weak reaction given it's the Rock?


----------



## BKsaaki

LOL.Punk marks are still biter.Then again,when were they not bitter?


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

a new belt design would make this segment slightly less painful


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Belt don't suit him at all


----------



## Evilerk

to quote the Rock...Times up...


..in two month..

..so enjoy him while you can


----------



## KatKayson

I really miss Punk as champion. He would be giving a gawd promo right now. No hate on the Rock but I expect a Cena-ish Promo.


----------



## Borias

The sad part is, WWE isn't equal opportunity. I mean, if we were being fair, after Rock got to the ring, we would get a commercial break. And maybe another before the end of this promo.


----------



## Awesome22

One word to describe the spirit of tonight? Boring.


----------



## SAMCRO

5 minutes of all Rock's promo's are him just standing there looking and and the crowd cheering. I mean get on with it.


----------



## Mister Hands

And that word is this: "Er..."


----------



## finalnight

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Pretty noticeable lack of reaction for Rocky here.


:lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

The Rock is wwe champion in 2013. This is amazing. Nobody would've thought this could ever happen again


----------



## Death Rider

checkcola said:


> Some people actually want to enjoy a thread to discuss RAW in live format.
> 
> The joke was funny... one week. Now it's just lame.
> 
> Maybe there should be two threads. The RAW jerkoff picture thread and just a regular RAW thread.


I haven't even posted any pictures...... I am talking about the show. I am just saying I have seen porn with better storytelling then this shit.


----------



## FlyLikeCat

glad to hear a few boos around


----------



## Cocoa Butter

Rock has a very nice shaped head


----------



## ABrown

Ziggler Mark said:


> here comes a 20 minute promo involving twinkie tits, cookie-puss, and candy ass references...





scrilla said:


> the MILLIONS and MILLIONS are changing their channels to Seinfeld re-runs at the sight of The Roid.





UknowWho said:


> Here comes as scrilla likes to call him The Roid!





Huganomics said:


> Just when you think it can't get any worse.....





wheelysteve said:


> I honestly can't believe how much my excitement has declined when I hear the "IF YOU SMEEELLLL", I no longer believe he's really the Rock of old, he finally feels like he's fallen into the traps of the modern era and is slowly just becoming 'another guy'.





Chan Hung said:


> Ladies and Gents!!! Youre "TRANSITIONAL" champ...aka until Mania...THE ROCK! lol












me in the background


----------



## Chan Hung

Brock Lesnar coming back would be nice.

The Rock..having the belt is nice for nostalgia..not worried..cuz he'll lost it to Cena obviously at Mania (sigh)


----------



## SPCDRI

FINALLY...THE ROIDFAG...IS BACK TO SAY THE 15 YEAR OLD BULLSHIT


----------



## CGS

Headliner said:


> And to think there's still one hour left.


Ugh don't remind us


----------



## O Fenômeno

'Finally The Rock is getting rid of this piece of monkey crap BELT!'

If only.!


----------



## NoyK

I swear all these Rock haters came out of the blue. 4 years ago all of you were BEGGING for this to happen.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

finalnight said:


> :lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


What? It's true, his pop was ass.


----------



## ShaggyK

Same promo he did in 2003 probably, can't remember that far back lol


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I hope he verbally buries the Title's design.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

ugh hes still talking. i need naruto in my life


----------



## BKsaaki

abrown0718 said:


> me in the background


Their tears are delicious


----------



## Cookie Monster

This isn't The Rock we all knew and loved in the 90s. It's such a shame.


----------



## RedRossi

I bet he'd swap that right now for an Oscar....


----------



## Three Dog

we should rise as one and have vice book the first ever Tai Pei Deathmatch, to the actual death,

Cole Vs Lawler.... who will survive to go on to annoy the masses?!?!? find out this Sunday Live at WWE SUUUUUUPPPPPERRR SLAAAAAAAM!!!!


----------



## H

Remember when Austin won the title, walked and said, "UH UH! That damn thing just ain't gonna cut it"? 

Something like that needs to happen.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

go back to hollywood you glorified transitional champ...


----------



## MVPBallin

Queen Akasha said:


> Belt don't suit him at all


The belt looks like shit on everyone except Cena.


----------



## Point9Seconds

the Jabroni beater looks better than evah!!!


----------



## TripleG

Rock don't wear that fucking belt! He carries it on his shoulder motherfucker!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

Are we still gonna see Zach Ryder vs Dolph Ziggler at Wrestlemania for Internet Championship. Can Ziggler cash in on Ryder after he's squashed in a match?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

The Rock doesn't thank Mr. McMahon? Ungrateful bitch...


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## RustyPro

Here comes a Cena style promo :/


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Lesnar is totally saving Heyman's ass tonight. He'll attack Vince and set up HHH/lesnar II. Even the great parts of the show have become predictable. Damn. Poor WWE.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Rocky looks exhausted.


----------



## TromaDogg

Change that damn spinner belt, Rock. fpalm

Bring back the Brahma Bull belt.


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

the rock kissing ass is so annoying. he really is john cena 2.0


----------



## VRsick

I'm a huge rock mark, but he acts too much like dwayne johnson these days.


----------



## Huganomics

ZOMG GUISE TEH RATINGZ JUST SHOT UP BY ELEVENTY BILLION PERCENT


----------



## SPCDRI

LuN™ said:


> I swear all these Rock haters came out of the blue. 4 years ago all of you were BEGGING for this to happen.


No I wasn't. Because I knew it would be shit, undermine the company and put the top belt on a guy who lets face it, can barely wrestle now.


----------



## UknowWho

The Rock, The Best Transitional WWE Champion of All Time.


----------



## waterlol0

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Ugh don't remind us


Whos making you watch?


----------



## AntUK

Undertaker23RKO said:


> What? It's true, his pop was ass.


Shit crowd tonight all around, cant blame them for some of the shit theyve been put through,but punk,cena,rock all got less reaction then usual.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Can't believe people actually BOO him though..Rock finally returns out of love for the business and people are ungrateful for it. A damn entertaining legend and they boo him...if you liked CM Punk as champion that's great. He was our champion, the best in the world, but have respect for Rock


----------



## TJTheGr81

That shitty belt just doesn't fit him. He's even looking at it like "this shit."


----------



## brandiexoxo

LuN&#153;;13276729 said:


> I swear all these Rock haters came out of the blue. 4 years ago all of you were BEGGING for this to happen.


Its called the bandwagon

Sent from my LG-C800 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

sucking up to fans who clearly dont give a shit? he sounds like cena. now we'll get cena vs. cena. fucking terrible shit


----------



## Cocoa Butter

Cocoa Butter said:


> Rock has a very nice shaped head


Agreed.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Rock seems gassed.


----------



## kanefan08

If you dont respect the rock...Leave your wrestling fan card at the door please.


----------



## BKsaaki

Ziggler Mark said:


> go back to hollywood you glorified transitional champ...


LOL.Tell me how mad you are?


----------



## FlyLikeCat

who else wants rock to turn heel?


----------



## cmp25

I wish he was actually 'The Rock', he isn't playing that character anymore. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wwffans123

change the title belt please


----------



## Freeloader

He is more proud of this than beating Austin finally at WM or Hogan? 

:kobe

Is The Rock on fucking crack? Haha, even this moment is turning into bullshit. This is on par with Pat Riley "This championship is more valuable than all the othe ones combined" and said the one title he won with the Heat, meant more than the five with the Showtime Lakers. Right.


----------



## LBGetBack

THE ROCK is back and is WWE Champion, and you miserable fucks are still mad. Amazing.


----------



## Borias

Rock forgets his time as the Corporate Champ, I guess.


----------



## O Fenômeno

dan the marino said:


> To be fair I'm pretty sure half the crowd has died of brain hemorrhages at this point.


Sad thing

Why are these people at shows..if you hate The Rock boo...atleast. I'm looking into the crowd and alot of the crowd gives no reactions to ANYTHING.


----------



## Emotion Blur

TheAverageGuy said:


> Can't believe people actually BOO him though..Rock finally returns *out of love for the business* and people are ungrateful for it. A damn entertaining legend and they boo him...if you liked CM Punk as champion that's great. He was our champion, the best in the world, but have respect for Rock


:ti


----------



## Death Rider

Only problem with Rock winning is means Cena is going to win the title..... I wish Cena would fuck off to hollywood.


----------



## Callisto

If this show is any indication, then we are nothing.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

first commercial after this slanderous promo? 

no doubt it's a BE A STAR Commercial.


----------



## JBLoser

LuN™ said:


> I swear all these Rock haters came out of the blue. 4 years ago all of you were BEGGING for this to happen.


I was, but I wasn't begging for a guy who was out of the business for almost 10 years to win the title and hold it for less than three months and drop it to Cena.


----------



## The Absolute

Oh god. Here comes the name-calling.


----------



## ShaggyK

Homeless tattooed freak...says the guy with a half chest piece...


----------



## Arya Dark

*same old jokes.*


----------



## SPCDRI




----------



## Lok

deep fried twinkie tits


----------



## Arcade

Lol at The Rock haters calling this the worst Raw ever.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Originality from The Rock as ever..


----------



## SAMCRO

Would anyone else love to see Hollywood Rock return?


----------



## genocide_cutter

Please WWE let Paul Heyman write your shows


----------



## all in all...

pandering rock is boring


----------



## FlyLikeCat

time for rock to bury punk on the mic. ohh goodie


----------



## Three Dog

they cant shut cole and lawlers fuckin mics off? we have to hear their dumb asses laughing..... fpalm


----------



## Blueforce7

Cookie Monster said:


> Rock seems gassed.


Yeah, man. The dude looks exhausted.


----------



## Cocoa Butter

Cocoa Butter said:


> Agreed.


Thanks man


----------



## VRsick

PEOPLE POWER ERA


----------



## wheelysteve

Why the fuck is he so humble and nice now? The Rock was always a cocky fucker, even at the height of his face run in 2000/2001, he was arrogant, just in a way that made you loved him. Now he's like a motivational speaker :no: 

Oh no he just said twinky tits, I guess that means he's edgy....


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Deep fried?..


----------



## El Barto

MOAR LAYLA PICS!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

AntUK said:


> Shit crowd tonight all around, cant blame them for some of the shit theyve been put through,but punk,cena,rock all got less reaction then usual.


I don't disagree with that, but Rock's reaction was still the 4th best of the night. He gets less over each appearance because all he does is talk about the people.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I want pie


----------



## -XERO-

"The People's Era"

Sounds good to me.


----------



## The Ice King

WHERE'S BIG JOHNNY?!


----------



## scrilla

316AE gonna need to change his name to 316PE


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

WE'RE ALL GETTING PIEEEEEE


----------



## Emotion Blur

Beginning of 2012 - "People Power"-era
Beginning of 2013 - "People"-era


----------



## Hotdiggity11

And we're all getting pie!


----------



## cmp25

Thank you Punk and fuck you Cole


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk

LBGetBack said:


> THE ROCK is back and is WWE Champion, and you miserable fucks are still mad. Amazing.


just as you will be after Wrestlemania


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Here's rock talking about Twinkie tits again fpalm

The only decent thing about him is the only alternative is bloody cena.


----------



## Mister Hands

Rock is exactly as pandering and not-funny as Cena.


----------



## Stone Hot

best in the world


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Punk.. many just jizzed


----------



## H

Somebody shut Cole's mic off. "Buzzkill"?


----------



## cindel25

Pie... Love it.


----------



## Death Rider

BKsaaki said:


> LOL.Tell me how mad you are?


LOL. Tell me how obsessed with Punk marks you are?


----------



## martinooo

LBGetBack said:


> THE ROCK is back and is WWE Champion, and you miserable fucks are still mad. Amazing.


It's actually impressive how hard it is to make anyone happy on this forum. Impressive and fucking pathetic


----------



## timfly

CM PUNK!


----------



## Xobeh

here we go.
angry smark and voice of the iwc vs rock


----------



## O Fenômeno

Freeloader said:


> He is more proud of this than beating Austin finally at WM or Hogan?
> 
> :kobe
> 
> Is The Rock on fucking crack? Haha, even this moment is turning into bullshit. This is on par with Pat Riley "This championship is more valuable than all the othe ones combined" and said the one title he won with the Heat, meant more than the five with the Showtime Lakers. Right.


Someone has to make it seem like this era is great!


----------



## Dinobot

Whoa! Punk stealing a page from Sandow's book.


----------



## CGS

There you go guys. The PG Era is over :side:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

unk2


----------



## Paul Rudd

CM Sandow


----------



## LigerJ81

shit just got real


----------



## Scorpion95

Here comes the real champ


----------



## Cookie Monster

Save us Punk.


----------



## jonoaries

I was about to post "inb4 punk" but punk was inb4 me


----------



## thekingg

BUZZKILL :rofl:


----------



## TAR

Finally Punks getting some heel heat. I love it.


----------



## UknowWho

Thank God, Punk is back.


----------



## virus21

TehJerichoFan said:


> If this show is any indication, then we are nothing.


I really want to knock that fucker's teeth in


----------



## PacoAwesome

The era that lasts until April where Evil Reign of Terror that is Cena's 2013 reign begins.


----------



## Callisto

LBGetBack said:


> THE ROCK is back and is WWE Champion, and you miserable fucks are still mad. Amazing.


It's hilarious, tbh. It's always a treat to experience the IWC meltdowns. :lmao


----------



## Mainboy

:lol


----------



## DMC6162

Cole and Lawler laughter is honestly one of the most annoying fucking things ever


----------



## El Barto

Punk is back to make things interesting again.


----------



## FlyLikeCat

this rock is damn slow. OMG HERE COMES PUNK DDD


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jesus, looks at the Rocks arms.... he's jacked.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

THIS SHOULD BE DAY 435...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*TV STATIC* DA NANANANA NANANANA DA NANANANA NANANANA


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

20 years from now.....


----------



## KatKayson

TheKaiser said:


> No, it says something about how perverted the men in this thread are. I don't go onto the internet to look at scantily clad or naked women.
> 
> I especially don't watch wrestling to see scantily clad women, I quit watching when they had their divas dancing around nearly naked and had "live sex celebrations". It was a shit product then and only appealed to the lowest denominator of human beings.



So in other words. You are that "guy" 


The guy who goes to a strip club and hands the stripper a 20 and says "You don't have to do this"


----------



## The Absolute

Not to sound like a smark or anything, but Punk is making some good points here.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

cheap heat lol


----------



## JEKingOfKings

20 years? Probably earlier than that.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89

CM Punk speaking the TRUTH!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

did he say people era


----------



## Duberry

:rock3 with that times new roman Christian-2011, font on the belt. Transitional champ.


----------



## TripleG

Goddamn CM Punk is one pissed off motherfucker right now.


----------



## cmp25

Punk speaking truth 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death

Wow, Punk is nearly putting me to sleep. Just get him away from THE ROCK.


----------



## ElTerrible

The people´s era, and that sounds good.....*but I have to tell you I leave after jobbing to Cena at Mania.*


----------



## checkcola

Digging CM Punk heeling it up


----------



## martinooo

Maizeandbluekid said:


> *TV STATIC* DA NANANANA NANANANA DA NANANANA NANANANA


yeah. We're not deaf


----------



## BKsaaki

Mclovin it said:


> LOL. Tell me how obsessed with Punk marks you are?


Very much! I observe you fascinating creatures.


----------



## kanefan08

Bitch made "CM" Punk


----------



## NoyK

Emotion Blur said:


> :ti


What's so funny? What other reason do you think he's back? To make money?

He makes at least 5 times more in Hollywood than he does in the WWE, he IS back for the love of the business. He's doing it because we ALL were begging for this for the last 7 years. Now we get it, and you all complain.

This is why WWE looks down on most of us, honestly.


----------



## dan the marino

Mister Hands said:


> Rock is exactly as pandering and not-funny as Cena.


He's slightly funnier but yeah, this whole pandering thing is getting a bit out of hand. Wish they'd just focus on each other already.

Thankfully that may just happen right about now.


----------



## Three Dog

ive always enjoyed punk promos more than rocks old washed up stuff. but thats my opinion, im not a mark im not a super fan, just sayin.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

god punk is just on another level right now


----------



## Ziggler Mark

if punk isnt in the main event at mania for the title, then :StephenA


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Heavenly Invader said:


> Jesus, looks at the Rocks arms.... he's jacked.





It's now confirmed. Steroids work.


----------



## thegame2432

that was a terrific promo by Punk.


----------



## cindel25

Punk still mad huh?


----------



## Cookie Monster

Austin made it great actually Punk. Other than that, you're right.


----------



## Arya Dark

*:lmao Punk looks like such a crack addict without the pleasure of being high.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

DAT HEAT! And Punk being awesome as usual.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Punk's right. 



> Wow, Punk is nearly putting me to sleep. Just get him away from THE ROCK.


Jesus, we've heard it. Nobody cares.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Don't see why people can't enjoy both the Rock and Punk. So much butt hurt losers arguing on a forum about it. Shut up.

Edit: BTW...this feud is way better then Cena/Rock was last year. Be mad Cena fan boys.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Punk is solid on this promo. Rock is meh.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

oooooo my dick and balls joke from the rock. please let punk beat his ass


----------



## Svart

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao at the bitching in this section. You crave the pushing of new stars, yet when one is pushed (Bo Dallas) you rage because he goes over Barrett, who is a green overrated hack? My goodness. Stating Barrett is buried from losing ONE match? Incredible.


There can a (close to) happy medium, but WWE doesn't have a clue. Their attention to character development is low.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Damn. Punk is fire on the mic right now


----------



## genocide_cutter

Punk killin it on the mic again


----------



## codyj123_321

Rock talks about other men's genitalia a lot..


----------



## Death Rider

Good promo from Punk. Why is this feud not carrying on instead of the Cena vs Rock 2??? Fuck you cena fuck you.


----------



## -XERO-

CM Punk Ass Bitch.


----------



## TripleG

Goddamn, this is some (good) Attitude Era stuff right now.


----------



## Clique

PUNK ASS BITCH


----------



## O Fenômeno

Sending a letter to the government...

Rock said 'tits, and bitch' in a 5min span...I'm mad.


----------



## Cookie Monster

#NEEDLES2ASSES


----------



## Ham and Egger

Why does the Rock gets to curse and name call and other guys don't?


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Rock saying "face me like a man".

Rock will then not have the nuts to go in the elimination chamber :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg

Flame of Olympus said:


> MOAR LAYLA PICS!


Ah...go on then


----------



## ElTerrible

LuN™ said:


> What's so funny? What other reason do you think he's back? To make money?
> 
> He makes at least 5 times more in Hollywood than he does in the WWE, he IS back for the love of the business. He's doing it because we ALL were begging for this for the last 7 years. Now we get it, and you all complain.
> 
> This is why WWE looks down on most of us, honestly.



Really? The love of the business. :lmao


----------



## kanefan08

My goodness CM Punk cant hang with Rock on the mic.


----------



## El Barto

Here we go


----------



## Amber B

Punk's legs look so weird.


----------



## LBGetBack

Rock cussing! None of you nerds favorites can cuss. Cry some more!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

"You can have this belt, Punk!"

*Rock throws title out of the ring, new title falls from the rafters*


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

shield please?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## H

Cause it's cool to swear


----------



## NoyK

Punk Ass Bitch chant :mark:


----------



## cmp25

I'm a Rock and Punk fan so this segment is great. Cena is who sucks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Striker

Why don't you weirdos go look at porn sites.

If you dont like the show don't watch it. Nothing better to do but bitch and look at pictures?



Matt Striker heel turn.


----------



## finalnight

O Fenômeno said:


> Sending a letter to the government...
> 
> Rock said tits, and bitchin a 5min span...I'm mad.


Thank God FCC regulations don't apply to cable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

#cool2swear LMFAO


----------



## dan the marino

Now this is more like it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao Punk looks like such a crack addict without the pleasure of being high.*




I've seen plenty of meth addicts that look just like him.


----------



## The Ice King

Punk :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

PUNK ASS BITCH!
FINALLY! I’VE BEEN WAITING ON THAT!


----------



## FlyLikeCat

not digging dwayne here. he's seeming a bit lacklustre


----------



## timfly

-BLEEP-


----------



## Ziggler Mark

OH SNAP....calling him out on not working house shows.


----------



## scrilla

IT'S COOL TO SWEAR LADIES AND GENTLEMEN :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

LOL cause it's cool to swear


----------



## The Absolute

AAAANNNNDDD there's the setup for Elimination Chamber.


----------



## TripleG

"I'm gonna stand here on the stage like a punk ass bitch because its cool to swear!" 

LOL! Punk is awesome.


----------



## El Barto

WWE letting it fly a little bit. I like it


----------



## UknowWho

:lmao Punk burning Rock for not appearing on House Shows.


----------



## LBGetBack

Heavenly Invader said:


> Why does the Rock gets to curse and name call and other guys don't?


LOLOL!! I swear I hadn't read this, before I posted about how y'all would whine and cry about this.


----------



## Cookie Monster

He's bringing up the House Shows


----------



## cmp25

Love it. Punk is gold on the mic 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xobeh

He really is his own biggest mark. I never thought they'd let it get this far


----------



## ShaggyK

Holy shit Punk is PISSED

Also, first time I've ever seen him without boots/kickpads and knee pads.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

"Three weeks is the Elimination Chamber" Thanks Cole, had no idea. >_>


----------



## Bushmaster

Punk was great there. Him and Rock have amazing chemistry when it comes to promos.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Mclovin it said:


> Good promo from Punk. Why is this feud not carrying on instead of the Cena vs Rock 2??? Fuck you cena fuck you.


uh, this feud is continuing....


----------



## Mainboy

Punk -Rock for free on sky sports in a few weeks?


----------



## thegame2432

so I guess Rock won't be at raw next monday?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Punk going full Sonnen


----------



## Borias

catchphrase catchphrase punk ass bitch catchphrase catchprase


----------



## -XERO-

The way he said "Punk Ass Bitch" that time....
:lmao


----------



## Three Dog

and we have an hour left.... fpalm im not sure i want to know


----------



## kanefan08

PUNK ASS BITCH

Rock wins again

Cm sucks hahaha


----------



## The Absolute

Now can we honestly say this was a surprise? No. No we can't.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Punk to win at Elimination Chamber
Rock rematch clause at Mania
Cena/Punk/Rock
Cena walks out as Champion


----------



## martinooo

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> "Three weeks is the Elimination Chamber" Thanks Cole, had no idea. >_>


Not everyone knows these things bud


----------



## wheelysteve

Er, did they just censor two things?


----------



## kokepepsi

lol at punk shooting that rock ain't doing houseshows gonna show up on raw


----------



## AnalBleeding

bork laser save us


----------



## The Ice King

The way he just said "youpunkassbitchifya SMMMMMMMELLLLLL" :LMAO:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JBLoser

Legitimately knew they were going to protect Rock from the Chamber


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

PUNK ASS BITCH! FINALLY! I’VE BEEN WAITING ON THAT!


----------



## Ray

Is there atleast going to be a stip...?


----------



## Choke2Death

Ahhhhhh, a rematch. Just put The Rock in the chamber instead of the same shit. Just hope Rock wins again.


----------



## almostfamous

One of the best exchanges of this generation. Wow.


----------



## jonoaries

I'm glad this is still going actually. They have great chemistry together. I'm actually hype to see them go at it again


----------



## scrilla

if only i cared to see these guys wrestle again after last nights slow motion clusterfuck.


----------



## Jim Force

Oh man, the show was shit enough to make me not even care about the promo.

Winter is coming.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

This show is so much better when they swear.


----------



## JC00

So there is gonna be one elimination chamber match? That's stupid


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

Is JTG gonna get his Wrestlemania moment this year?


----------



## checkcola

Great promo work. Love Punk going delusional. 

I'm thinking the Shield may finally attack Vince.


----------



## TromaDogg

Wasn't such a bad promo actually. Nice set up for the rematch at Elimination Chamber. :rock3


----------



## dan the marino

Great promo. I'm so glad to see this feud continuing. 

Goddamnit I thought we'd seen enough of Sheamus already.


----------



## mrmacman

lol so much for the new brahmabull belt.


----------



## Stone Hot

Wheres Jericho


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## peter93

hahah who would of thought CM Punk would own The rock in a promo week in and week out, this guy is proven that the rock was never as good as you people thought

take a bow cm punk


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I feel like The Rock just gave a Presidential acceptance speech.


----------



## Callisto

That was a fine segment, actually.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Guess Jericho or Ziggler just aren't showing up tonight?


----------



## O Fenômeno

Offtopic kinda but Vince is like Top 3 in reactions huh?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

sheamus probably undefeated in tables match lol


----------



## TAR

The Commentary shits me.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

lol dwaaaaaaaaaaaayne couldnt even finish his stupid ass saying

way to make cm punk look weak. his own manager's segment is being put over his. fucking stupid. this thing is pathetic

worst raw ive seen in awhile. this roulette shit wasnt good in 03, and it still sucks now. this mania will suck big black donkey nuts


----------



## Cookie Monster

martinooo said:


> Not everyone knows these things bud


CM Punk just mentioned it..


----------



## Evilerk

coming up in the MAIN EVENT Paul gets a work place evaluation...NEXT

what..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Punk embarrassed Rock. Called his ass right out with that House Show jab.


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

So Punk owns The rock on the mic, then Sandow gets buried. wwe doesn't know a thing about consistent.


----------



## Kabraxal

I think Punk is legit pissed... course, any wrestler in the back should be fuming at the state of the WWE. It's a joke.


----------



## Lok

I miss when both titles were on the line in seperate Elimination Chamber matches.


----------



## ShaggyK

So wait...Elimination Chamber is going to have a WWE Title match that isn't an.....Elimination Chamber match???

WWE Logic


----------



## Cyon

I missed the whole 2 hours just to come back and see Punk and Rock going at it verbally.

Can anyone tell me what happened in the last 2 hours?


----------



## sm0ked0gg




----------



## NoyK

Still an hour to go? Holy fuck, what else is there to see? 

More importantly, since Cena, Rock, and Punk already have had their airtime, what segment is and who going to 'main event'?


----------



## Mister Hands

Punk's knees won't hold up long with the entire goddamn company on his back.


----------



## KatKayson

Lol nice with the house shows. Cena vs Rhodes. And Cena 2 vs Sandow. BURIED. Praying for a shield interference.


----------



## TromaDogg

Fuck. Just realised that wasn't the end and there's another hour of this shit to go fpalm


----------



## cmp25

That's what I love to see. Punk/Rock is a million times better than Rock/Cena. This needs to be the Mania feud. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome

I'd rather see Punk/Rock again at WM 29 than Cena, but eh we can't have everything. Punk and Rock just have better chemistry when it comes to feuding. Not to mention better matches.


----------



## DMC6162

Really good segment there.


----------



## Ham and Egger

LBGetBack said:


> LOLOL!! I swear I hadn't read this, before I posted about how y'all would whine and cry about this.


I'm not compalining. I just wonder why the don't let their other guys get to use such language. Rock doesn't need to be edgy.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

kanefan08 said:


> My goodness CM Punk cant hang with Rock on the mic.


He can't? Then what the hell was that just now? He fucking swung with the rock. I'd even say he did better than Rock although Punk had easier material to throw. But his delivery was best in the world level


----------



## Monday Night Raw

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> Legitimately knew they were going to protect Rock from the Chamber


He talks about Twinkie tits and people having no nuts.

He is the one who is unable and unwilling to go in the chamber, what a fanny. Even taker puts himself in a cell.


----------



## Green Light

That was a great segment, Punk brings out intensity in Rock that Cena never could. Really wanted to see Rock in the chamber though, ah well


----------



## BrendenPlayz

I'm glad to see this feud going, punk is really bringing it on the mic and to be honest anything to boycott the inevitable Rock & Cena confrontation is welcome.


----------



## checkcola

NOBODYcallmymomma said:


> way to make cm punk look weak. his own manager's segment is being put over his. fucking stupid. this thing is pathetic


Its more about the Shield than Paul E, I bet.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

sandow burial coming after these stupid commercials


----------



## SAMCRO

JC00 said:


> So there is gonna be one elimination chamber match? That's stupid


Actually i like it, 2 chamber matches is really overkill 1 is plenty. Also they probably don't wanna risk Rock getting injured in the chamber match before WM.


----------



## Kane_Undertaker

Anonymous cam is at raw


----------



## Freeloader




----------



## federerthegreatest

Look forward to seeing all the angry messages at the Elimination Chamber when Rock retains lol. Rock/Cena 2 I'm afraid.


----------



## El Barto

That Punk/Rock segment and The Shield beatdown is the only thing to watch from this Raw. Unless Lesnar shows up later.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Punk absolutely kills on the mic. Awesome.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89

Punk is the greatest. I dont care what anybody says. He OWNED Dwayne on that promo. Great promo by punk. like always. I personally never liked the 
Rock, i don't agree with him coming back and winning the title. Yeah its cool he is back, but to give him the title? No, i don't like it. I just hope Punk isnt buried now that he is not champion, he is the best thing going.


----------



## murder

Worst Punk and Rock promos that I can remember.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

kanefan08 said:


> PUNK ASS BITCH
> 
> Rock wins again
> 
> Cm sucks hahaha


so, it's safe to assume you're not older than 14. Because the Rock's promo work hasnt changed in 15 years. All it is is a bunch of catch phrases and terrible personal insults.


----------



## jaymo123

Did Cena slip up earlier when he mentioned he'd face Punk or Rock when the damn match wasn't officially announced yet? Cena did that on purpose because he just couldn't let Punk and Rock outshine him.


----------



## KuritaDavion

LuN™ said:


> Still an hour to go? Holy fuck, what else is there to see?
> 
> More importantly, since Cena, Rock, and Punk already have had their airtime, what segment is and who going to 'main event'?


The always exciting PERFORMANCE REVIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

LuN™ said:


> Still an hour to go? Holy fuck, what else is there to see?
> 
> More importantly, since Cena, Rock, and Punk already have had their airtime, what segment is and who going to 'main event'?


Vince/Heyman with Brock breaking Vince's arm..


----------



## Death Rider

Ziggler Mark said:


> uh, this feud is continuing....


I know but not till WM. Where cena vs rock 2 has to happen so Cena can get his fucking win back as Cena can never just lose.


----------



## dan the marino

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> This show is so much better when they swear.


Yeah. It's not necessary but it definitely makes the promo seem more intense and the hatred more personal as long as it's not overused. They both did a great job with that promo, with Punk especially on fire. Angry Punk is fucking amazing and hopefully he brings out the seriousness in Rock.


----------



## Ray

Is "Coming Home" by P Diddy the official theme song for Mania?

If so then :mark:


----------



## TheWFEffect

I missed most of the show has Jericho appeared at all tonight????


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Punk's been amazing all night and saved that segment. Rock's victory speech was meh and the pandering did nothing for me. 

Punk vs. Rock II at EC sounds great to me. Unfortunately with Cena winning the Rumble, it doesn't matter who wins, because one of them is dropping the belt to Cena at Mania.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Cyon said:


> I missed the whole 2 hours just to come back and see Punk and Rock going at it verbally.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what happened in the last 2 hours?



jumberjill match that was retarded

Brodus Clay and Tensai in a lingerie pillow fight dance off (not even joking)

And a bunch of crapy promos

and 1 or 2 wrestling matches that were squashes


also main event is vince reveiwing Heyman cuz he has evidence he conspired with the shield...


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Wow I really had these Jackson Hewitt fucking ads.


----------



## sm0ked0gg




----------



## Arcade

Punk vs Rock rematch for the WWE Title, The Shield vs John Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus in a 6 Man Tornado Tag Elimination Chamber Match, World Title Chamber Match.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

That boy pyro is gonna rage. Barrett and Sandow both getting buried on raw


----------



## BKsaaki

The best thing about Rock winning,Pnk Marks are on extra rage mode.Your average Pink fan


----------



## SideTableDrawer

When the hell did this tables match get set up?


----------



## Borias

I guess it'll be 1 for the WHC, and the other for....um, the hell of it? Or maybe just 1 this year.


----------



## Clique

It's better to have the rematch 1-on-1 than involve 4 other guys anyway.


----------



## LBGetBack

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Punk embarrassed Rock. Called his ass right out with that House Show jab.


It doesn't matter if The Rock goes to house shows.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

HeelKofiKingston said:


> So Punk owns The rock on the mic, then Sandow gets buried. wwe doesn't know a thing about consistent.


People saying rock wins on the mic are seriously deluded, penis jokes, Twinkie tits and material from 10 year ago
Makes him look like a total fool.

Punk has owned him for weeks on the promos


----------



## LightyKD

Looks like the PG rating means nothing anymore. Back in the day "Bitch" was a no-no for the PG rated WWE shows while the Raw Brand (TV-14 back in the day) was allowed to use it.... then again the whole TV ratings system is shit... not surprised here.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

i cant believe i have to endure another hour of this shit. raw needs to be cancelled or reduced to 5 minutes so i can get back to my life finally


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Cookie Monster said:


> Punk to win at Elimination Chamber
> Rock rematch clause at Mania
> Cena/Punk/Rock
> *Punk* walks out as Champion


Fixed.


----------



## AntUK

all the top of the card segements have been good, Cena/shield, ADR/show, punk/rock.

they just need to sort out the rest of the hour and half garbage they showed tonight.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Pamela Anderson's rack is still awesome


----------



## phreddie spaghetti

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It's now confirmed. Steroids work.



or hard work and dedication to be in proper shape.


----------



## scrilla

Heyman should get boob reduction like The Roid.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

rhodes got about 3 minutes against super cena, I wonder how many sandow will get against super sheamus who is effectively super cena in disguise


----------



## the fox

how is punk owned the rock?
this is typical heel-face promo confrontation!
are you people even watch wrestling?
the rock isn't here to own punk he is here to be the face against the biggest heel in the company!
this exactly what i remember from rock-triple h promos in 2000
so triple h was owning the rock by his heel promos?


----------



## JBLoser

Arcade said:


> Punk vs Rock rematch for the WWE Title, The Shield vs John Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus in a 6 Man Tornado Tag Elimination Chamber Match, World Title Chamber Match.


Just crazy enough to work.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

murder said:


> Worst Punk and Rock promos that I can remember.


you have got to be kidding me.. are we watching the same show? that segment was awesome


----------



## Bubba Chuck




----------



## Cookie Monster

LBGetBack said:


> It doesn't matter if The Rock goes to house shows.


HE'S THE WWE CHAMPION FFS :lol


----------



## virus21

Goldfinger said:


> Pamela Anderson's rack is still awesome


The rest of her on the other hand


----------



## TJTheGr81

This feud is too fucking good just to lead to Cena getting his win back.


----------



## UknowWho

So Heyman/Vince are ending the show because Lesnar is returning so it would be HHH/Lesnar because :HHH got to get his win back fpalm.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Rock just advertised for raw in Philly march 25th. Didn't say "wwe champion the rock" though. Just the rock


----------



## Example

jaymo123 said:


> Did Cena slip up earlier when he mentioned he'd face Punk or Rock when the damn match wasn't officially announced yet? Cena did that on purpose because he just couldn't let Punk and Rock outshine him.


Probably just because he knew Punk has a rematch clause.

Would be good if they did the Cena/Ryback/Sheamus vs The Shield in the chamber. I'm glad we are getting to see Rock/Punk 2, as I enjoyed the rumble match.


----------



## HHHGame78

We all know The Rock is just keeping the belt warm for


----------



## Honey Bucket

BKsaaki said:


> The best thing about Rock winning,Pnk Marks are on extra rage mode.Your average Pink fan


You're so angry that you made your post look more retarded than usual. Quite a feat.


----------



## Dec_619

Punter said:


> Is "Coming Home" by P Diddy the official theme song for Mania?
> 
> If so then :mark:


Then what?


----------



## Billy Kidman

Good segment. Punk took it to The Rock with the house show jab.


----------



## H

Rock's not losing. At this point, I'd be surprised to see a triple threat at Mania. It's Rock/Cena II. That's it.


----------



## NoyK

KuritaDavion said:


> The always exciting PERFORMANCE REVIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Cookie Monster said:


> Vince/Heyman with Brock breaking Vince's arm..


Oh yeah, forgot about that!

Hopefully that does happen, although I wouldn't be surprised if it ended just in Vince firing Heyman and closing the show :no:


----------



## scrilla

phreddie spaghetti said:


> or hard work and dedication to be in proper shape.


lol not this shit again. god the horror of blind marks.


----------



## Arcade

Sheamus should be selling The Shield attack so Sandow might have a chance................. Yeah Sheamus is definitely winning this.


----------



## KatKayson

phreddie spaghetti said:


> or hard work and dedication to be in proper shape.




Nah it's steroids.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Two questions, where is Ziggler?

And where is JERICHO?


----------



## LigerJ81

Now You skip Sandow's Entrance, Fuck WWE


----------



## TromaDogg

LuN™ said:


> Still an hour to go? Holy fuck, what else is there to see?
> 
> More importantly, since Cena, Rock, and Punk already have had their airtime, what segment is and who going to 'main event'?


Punk and Heyman being confronted by Vince McMahon with video evidence showing their involvement with The Shield.

'YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUU'RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TERMINATED, FUCKER!' :vince


----------



## sm0ked0gg




----------



## Cookie Monster

JEKingOfKings said:


> Fixed.


I'd love it as much as you but after Cenas comments today about "two men he has found it impossible to beat" he willl walk out as Champion after beating both those men.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

I think they are having all these commercials so they can get people to use there WWE app.


----------



## ABrown

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Punk embarrassed Rock. Called his ass right out with that House Show jab.


*looks at user name*

you seem confused son.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

I swear, the WWE has a hotline to Pyro's heart...incoming sandow :buried


----------



## cmp25

murder said:


> Worst Punk and Rock promos that I can remember.


I disagree and most others will as well but you're entitled to your opinion 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Sandow.. LOL. No fucks was given


----------



## The Absolute

Are people foolish enough to buy the WWE App.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

the fox said:


> how is punk owned the rock?
> this is typical heel-face promo confrontation!
> are you people even watch wrestling?
> the rock isn't here to own punk he is here to be the face against the biggest heel in the company!
> this exactly what i remember from rock-triple h promos in 2000
> so triple h was owning the rock by his heel promos?


He has delivered it far better and hasn't resorted to childish corny jokes.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

"Tables" means "tables match". Thanks, Vickie.
Good response, Damien: "How observant of you."


----------



## HeavyWeight

So Vince tries to "fire" Paul but Brock F5s him setting up the Mania' rematch. Why is this happening world?


----------



## TAR

They've got all these commercials and they skip the first entrant.. always


----------



## martinooo

NOBODYcallmymomma said:


> i cant believe i have to endure another hour of this shit. raw needs to be cancelled or reduced to 5 minutes so i can get back to my life finally


STOP FUCKING WATCHING THEN


----------



## GothicBohemian

Yeah, I know I'm behind you guys, but since I'm watching Rock now instead of 15 mins ago I'm stuck back on that topic. Gotta get this said – I was never a huge fan of his promos, just not my taste, and I think I'm even less enthused now. I appreciated that he's good at what it is he does, very good, but when he's on his own talking I find it corny. He's much better when he has someone else to talk back and forth with. Bringing Punk in improves the segment dramatically. 


Oh, and Re the Tensai shovel dance: Though I'm grateful no one could see me watching that, I laughed.


----------



## Proc

Wasn't the right shoulder the one that hit the ringpost?


----------



## Huganomics

Amber B said:


> Punk's legs look so weird.


I wish he'd start wearing jeans again. The shorts/trunks aren't splooge material.


----------



## Glass Shatters

FELLA with the hurt shoulder about to no sell Sandow's every move and lift him up to put him though a table.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

The Absolute said:


> Are people foolish enough to buy the WWE App.


Its free.


----------



## cmp25

The Absolute said:


> Are people foolish enough to buy the WWE App.


It's free 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon

AnalBleeding said:


> jumberjill match that was retarded
> 
> Brodus Clay and Tensai in a lingerie pillow fight dance off (not even joking)
> 
> And a bunch of crapy promos
> 
> and 1 or 2 wrestling matches that were squashes
> 
> 
> also main event is vince reveiwing Heyman cuz he has evidence he conspired with the shield...


Wow. 

Quite a RAW.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

Flame of Olympus said:


> WWE letting it fly a little bit. I like it


Yeah it kind of helped.... kind of. Punk was good, The Rock was, just Dwayne Johnson. :lol


----------



## UknowWho

So the next segment in RAW IS BURIAL is called Sandow Brouge kicked.


----------



## El Barto

Wasn't Sheamus beat down earlier? Now he comes out and no sells it to bury Sandow...Fuck that


----------



## zxLegionxz

So Heyman/Vince is closing the show i hope this means that Lesnar is gonna come out tonight


----------



## the fox

i really hate today wrestling fans!
some idiots who doesn't know anything about the fucking business
fuck you


----------



## adamheadtrip

That was a fantastic back and forth, whoever is complaining about that is just delusional. And who cares if the Rock doesn't want to do a true chamber match... he doesn't have to be back and doing this at all. I don't get you people on here.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

Where is Ryder tonight? What show did he end up on this week?


----------



## Callisto

I can't at people _still_ posting pictures of skimpy women.

It has run its course, guys.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Cookie Monster said:


> I'd love it as much as you but after Cenas comments today about "two men he has found it impossible to beat" he willl walk out as Champion after beating both those men.


With :vince help?


----------



## SP103

Isn't it Ironic that the color of Sheamus matches the true color of the light from the sun...

Yet he's deathly allergic to said light.


----------



## Ray

Dec_619 said:


> Then what?


Nothing. I just love that song. Good fit for WrestleMania (Y)


----------



## TripleG

What is it about Irishmen that they just love to fight? 

Thanks for stereotyping Lawler. BE A STAR!!!


----------



## Kezz1178

This match
Performance Review
Possibly Jericho-Ziggler segment all left to show in the last hour


----------



## H

This show has gone too long without Jericho.


----------



## AthenaMark

THEHIPPIE89 said:


> Punk is the greatest. I dont care what anybody says. He OWNED Dwayne on that promo. Great promo by punk. like always. I personally never liked the
> Rock, i don't agree with him coming back and winning the title. Yeah its cool he is back, but to give him the title? No, i don't like it. I just hope Punk isnt buried now that he is not champion, he is the best thing going.


If you never liked the Rock, you wouldn't give him credit NO MATTER WHAT. That's all you had to say instead of lying and saying some little midget owned somebody in your head.


----------



## Example

Isn't Elimination Chamber on Sky Sports, unless they change this. Rock/Punk on regular TV would be great.


----------



## jaymo123

Punk owning Rock, Rock owning Punk, can't we just enjoy both men giving the fans great work? Don't forget, everything is an act, everything and both men are doing their jobs perfectly, creating a reaction among the fans.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Save us Y2J.

Where is he?


----------



## Apollosol

I really try hard to back up The Rock on all occasions but he's getting killed by Punk on the mic. I wish the rock would sit down with some writers even and come up with better stuff than just "the people" and catchphrases.....

The Rock is my hero and I know he can cut a promo and be one of he best, but he ain't the same....


----------



## MatRykiel25

God I hope Lesnar comes out and kills Vince.


----------



## TromaDogg

sm0ked0gg said:


>


:ass


----------



## KnowYourRole

I just realized isn't the reason they still have two belts because they have two house show touring groups? Punk actually made a good point, WWE is basically gonna be running RAW house shows with no champ for the next 10 weeks.


----------



## Three Dog

just wait and see hulk hogan is going to show up in the last 20 minutes and announce that he and Vince Mchmahon have struck a deal and that Vince now owns TNA and its entire roster. it will be the single greatest moment in the history of professional wrestling and will go down as a show that quote "was so fucking terrible 9/10s the way through, only to have the greatest ending ever."
im 99.9% sure that this is not only going to happen....
but WHEN it does you (and as well as your friends and family) all owe me 5 dollars :vince


----------



## Bushmaster

#PUNKASSBITCH


----------



## BigWillie54

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Wow I really had these Jackson Hewitt fucking ads.


THIS IS HOW WE DO ITTTTTTT

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## scrilla

a lot of inaudible little kids yelling shit.


----------



## NoyK

Please let Sandow win this?

...Fuck it, who am I fooling.


----------



## Emotion Blur

I almost hope Lesnar/Taker/Whoever DOESN'T come out tonight. They will get no reaction and it will do more harm than good.


----------



## Shazayum

Apollosol said:


> I really try hard to back up The Rock on all occasions but he's getting killed by Punk on the mic. I wish the rock would sit down with some writers even and come up with better stuff than just "the people" and catchphrases.....
> 
> The Rock is my hero and I know he can cut a promo and be one of he best, but he ain't the same....


I wish that were so too, but that's what we're stuck with.

I still do not understand what happened to him between his return promo and now. It's night and day.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

TehJerichoFan said:


> I can't at people _still_ posting pictures of skimpy women.
> 
> It has run its course, guys.


sanctimonious much?

you're posting a chick's cleavage


----------



## peter93

Sheamus why you not sell Shield beatdown?


----------



## TJTheGr81

Naturally people are complaining...because Rock is the first champion to not defend it in the Chamber. Fucking marks :lmao


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater




----------



## JEKingOfKings

Example said:


> Isn't Elimination Chamber on Sky Sports, unless they change this. Rock/Punk on regular TV would be great.


I think last year it was on Box Office, but before that it was live on Sky Sports.


----------



## genocide_cutter

sm0ked0gg said:


>


Who is that


----------



## Huganomics

Ziggler Mark said:


> I swear, the WWE has a hotline to Pyro's heart...incoming sandow :buried


Well, he can't possibly look worse than his teammate did tonight.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Mclovin it said:


> I know but not till WM. Where cena vs rock 2 has to happen so Cena can get his fucking win back as Cena can never just lose.


I'm still holding out hope that Cena uses his shot at the WHC to fight Ziggler at WM...but WWE being all about DEM RATINGS, there is like a 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% of that


----------



## BKsaaki

jaymo123 said:


> Punk owning Rock, Rock owning Punk, can't we just enjoy both men giving the fans great work? Don't forget, everything is an act, everything and both men are doing their jobs perfectly, creating a reaction among the fans.


Nope.Because for Punk marks,CM punk isn't wrestler.He's their cult leader.


----------



## ABrown

jaymo123 said:


> Punk owning Rock, Rock owning Punk, can't we just enjoy both men giving the fans great work? Don't forget, everything is an act, everything and both men are doing their jobs perfectly, creating a reaction among the fans.


this kind of thinking isn't wanted on WF


----------



## cavs25

I love Punk and the Rock has been mehh to me since he came back but this is a scripted wrestling promo
People owning other people? lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

Shazayum said:


> I wish that were so too, but that's what we're stuck with.
> 
> *I still do not understand what happened to him between his return promo and now.* It's night and day.


He wasn't up against Punk?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

"Because it's cool to swear." :lol

Rock can't hang with Punk on the mic. Dude's been on a roll tonight. Unfortunately it'll all lead to another loss to the Rock and we'll get the inevitable shitty Cena/Rock II.


----------



## SAMCRO

If JBL's a heel announcer why's he always sucking King dick now?


----------



## TAR

Cmon Sandow. Put this ignoramus through a table


----------



## cmp25

I know this has been said a million times. But I really wish The Rock would actually be The Rock. He is not playing the character anymore, he is just himself. I was a huge Rock fan but he's quickly becoming another generic character. Yes, he'll make a new random catchphrase but he is just not the same. I am trying really hard to enjoy his segments but its getting harder. He can't carry a segment by himself like he used to.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider

Something for the girls:


----------



## Example

TJTheGr81 said:


> Naturally people are complaining...because Rock is the first champion to not defend it in the Chamber. Fucking marks :lmao


Didn't The Miz not defend a few years ago?


----------



## ShaggyK

Anyone else notice Shaemus is favoring the WRONG arm?


----------



## Honey Bucket

I think a Sheamus/Sandow feud could work I tell you.


----------



## virus21

genocide_cutter said:


> Who is that


Dawn Marie


----------



## Mr Talley

How much better would it have been if Austin came out and gave everyone the stunner in every match like he did on Raw that one time?


----------



## BKsaaki

scrilla said:


> a lot of inaudible little kids yelling shit.


Must be Cena fans


----------



## finalnight

ShaggyK said:


> Anyone else notice Shaemus is favoring the WRONG arm?


Yeah. This has gotten quite sad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

I've been watching wrestling since it's peak at 2006 and I must say it's gotten worse every year since.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Velvet obviously missed her calling. Should be a BRAZZERS logo on all of her pictures if the world was fair and just.


----------



## Shazayum

Cookie Monster said:


> He wasn't up against Punk?


What does that mean? Punk makes him nervous or something? Even when Rock isn't cutting a promo against someone, he still is nowhere near as good as he was during that return promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster

genocide_cutter said:


> Who is that


Dawn Marie


----------



## SP103

Damien getting ever closer to dat Mullet. 

*The Mullet of Malevolence*


----------



## Shifte

People really need to understand the difference between personal taste and performance. Most of the folk who say 'Punk obliterated Rock there!' (or vice versa) would be more honest if they just admitted they are biased. In every promo between the pair there hasn't been a clear winner. The Rock was his catch phrasing, excitable and funny self, whilst Punk was his kayfabe breaking, simple talking self. They both play their parts fine.

Also; CM Punk is CLEARLY playing up to the IWC with a lot of his comments. It makes me laugh how much some folk mark out to fourth wall breaking comments. People used to worry that the internet removed kayfabe - no, the internet has simply crafted a new 'reality' that most online fans think they understand. In this kayfabe, quasi shoot world, CM Punk is genuinely annoyed at "Dwayne" and feels hard done by, and a lot of the people here believe it.


----------



## ElTerrible

Too bad WWE dumbed down the audience or we´d have a Bully Ray chant right now.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter

Save_us.Y2J


----------



## scrilla

Damien needs to do an Anthony Pettis cartwheelkick


----------



## Example

HeelKofiKingston said:


> I've been watching *wrestling since it's peak at 2006* and I must say it's gotten worse every year since.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Pretty good match so far.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Shazayum said:


> What does that mean? Punk makes him nervous or something? Even when Rock isn't cutting a promo against someone, he still is nowhere near as good as he was during that return promo.


No, he's actually going up against someone superior on the microphone? Some of his promos have been okay since his return one. I thought his promo at Survivor Series before his match was great and probably his best since returning.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89

AthenaMark said:


> If you never liked the Rock, you wouldn't give him credit NO MATTER WHAT. That's all you had to say instead of lying and saying some little midget owned somebody in your head.


I will give the rock credit, he was one of the greatest performers of all time..but not anymore. He needs to stay away and let the young guys shine. The Rock was good from 1998 to 2003, but its 2013. Its getting old. Thats all i am saying. The WWE doesnt need the rock to get over, they have plenty of talent if used correctly.


----------



## brandiexoxo

genocide_cutter said:


> Who is that


Dawn Marie

Sent from my LG-C800 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Shifte

People really need to understand the difference between personal taste and performance. Most of the folk who say 'Punk obliterated Rock there!' (or vice versa) would be more honest if they just admitted they are biased. In every promo between the pair there hasn't been a clear winner. The Rock was his catch phrasing, excitable and funny self, whilst Punk was his kayfabe breaking, blunt talking self. They both play their parts expertly, and neither flailed.

Also; CM Punk is CLEARLY playing up to the IWC with a lot of his comments. It makes me laugh how much some folk mark out to fourth wall breaking comments. People used to worry that the internet removed kayfabe - no, the internet has simply crafted a new 'reality' that most online fans think they understand. In this kayfabe, quasi shoot world, CM Punk is genuinely annoyed at "Dwayne" and feels hard done by, and a lot of the people here believe it.


----------



## dan the marino

Damien Sandow chants.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

lol "thank you Sandow" chants


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

THANK YOU SANDOW!


----------



## Blueforce7

Thank you Sandow.

Why? What did he do?


----------



## cavs25

thank you sandow chants? lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Thank you Sandow lol. Good chant there


----------



## The Absolute

Did anybody else hear those "Thank you, Sandow!" chants?


----------



## TAR

What were chanting just then?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damien Sandow chants? DA FUQ?


----------



## BKsaaki

HeelKofiKingston said:


> I've been watching wrestling since *it's peak at 2006 *and I must say it's gotten worse every year since.


You trollin


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Thank you Sandow chants! :mark:


----------



## Dest Fade

Listen to the fans Vince.. Thank you Sandow..


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

Where are Kane, Daniel Bryan, Ziggler, AJ, 3MB, and Zack Ryder tonight?


----------



## SP103

Super Sheamus doesn't lose table matches.. Not even TO CENA.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

stupid move


----------



## Cookie Monster

Most of the "top faces" in the WWE should be heels. Tells you everythign.


----------



## SAMCRO

Blueforce7 said:


> Thank you Sandow.
> 
> Why? What did he do?


He's always saying "You're welcome".


----------



## TromaDogg

JEKingOfKings said:


> I think last year it was on Box Office, but before that it was live on Sky Sports.


No, it was on Sky Sports 1 last year.

Rock being in the main event might cause them to change their mind though


----------



## JBLoser

I'm not even surprised. lmao


----------



## NoyK

Okay, that was a pretty cool spot.


----------



## ABrown

really good match


----------



## Ham and Egger

That a cool spot! Kudos to Sheamus!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Can the cameraman stop waving his camera around like a spastic please?


----------



## Jim Force

Shifte said:


> Also; CM Punk is CLEARLY playing up to the IWC with a lot of his comments. It makes me laugh how much some folk mark out to fourth wall breaking comments. People used to worry that the internet removed kayfabe - no, the internet has simply crafted a new 'reality' that most online fans think they understand. In this kayfabe, quasi shoot world, CM Punk is genuinely annoyed at "Dwayne" and feels hard done by, and a lot of the people here believe it.


Pretty much.


----------



## Shazayum

Cookie Monster said:


> No, he's actually going up against someone superior on the microphone? Some of his promos have been okay since his return one. I thought his promo at Survivor Series before his match was great and probably his best since returning.


I don't see how him going up against someone who's better than him on the mic would mean a change in mannerisms, tone, demeanor, and pacing in his promos.


----------



## Dan0191

I quite enjoyed that match.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Pyro isn't having a good night.*


----------



## Dest Fade

Lame ending... Way to go WWE...


----------



## LigerJ81

Really WWE Reallly? Burying The Rhodes Scholars


----------



## thekingg

Vince will thank him too ... soon.
WWE thanks Damien Sandow (aka Real Name) for his duties and wishes him best in his future endeavors.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

despite sheamus winning that was actually a good match, they made sandow look very strong throughout


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

What a swerve! A heel lost a match tonight.


----------



## El Barto

So much fail


----------



## Evilerk

Cole..uh oh...uh oh


...uh oh...!


----------



## jonoaries

So umm a tables match with no build for no reason?


----------



## cavs25

Would one fucking lost really hurt Sheamus so much?
It would make Sandow
Doesn't do shit for Sheamus


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:lmao this product is so predictable


----------



## TripleG

Well at least Sheamus & Sandow performed an honest attempt at putting together a competitive match, unlike that Cody/Cena bullshit from earlier.


----------



## Ray

Does that table even lift bro?


----------



## KatKayson

CENA 2 With the win.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Other than Big Show doing monster heel work, Cena/Sheamus/Ryback & Shield, and Punk/Rock, this show has been bad. 

If Vince is about to fire Heyman, and then :brock comes out and fucks up Vince at the end, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Bushmaster

Sell the arm then does his taunt with no pain?


----------



## UknowWho

The only time Sandow ends up looking better in matches per say is when both lose their single matches :cuss:


----------



## JC00

Must be real great to be Triple H's workout buddy

All faces have gone over tonight. Fucking utter garbage


----------



## SP103

Umm. Wouldn't that be a draw since both guys went through the table? oh who the fuck cares...


----------



## martinooo

Anyone that loses now means theyre buried? :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78

Inb4 Bo Dallas winning the Cup.


----------



## Blueforce7

David Banner said:


> He's always saying "You're welcome".


Yeah, I figured it out. I instinctively associated "thank you" chants with smarks yelling it at heels for killing faces.


----------



## Callisto

Goldfinger said:


> sanctimonious much?
> 
> *you're posting a chick's cleavage*


No I didn't, if you are referring to that gif. fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark

jonoaries said:


> So umm a tables match with no build for no reason?


raw roulette...get the fuck in touch with whats going on tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Shazayum said:


> I don't see how him going up against someone who's better than him on the mic would mean a change in mannerisms, tone, demeanor, and pacing in his promos.


I wouldn't go as far as saying he's lost it but perhaps going from doing it week in week out, getting that rhythm of doing it every day at House Shows, Raws, Smackdowns etc to not doing it for 10 years etc is a big difference?


----------



## The Ice King

Barrett doesn't look strong one ounce going into this IC Cup crap


----------



## imonaplain

ryder up next


----------



## Borias

This has been a truly riveting RAW tonight, with fascinating twists, unbelievable match quality, and excellent booking.


----------



## TromaDogg

jonoaries said:


> So umm a tables match with no build for no reason?


:russo


----------



## Emotion Blur

They have 35 minutes to get in Zigger, Jericho, and Team Hell No...

...and there still needs to be room for the Performance Evaluation.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

sooooooooo orton is now going for the IC title? buried buried buried buried buried buried buried


----------



## Glass Shatters

jonoaries said:


> So umm a tables match with no build for no reason?


IT'S LAS VEGAS BRO. ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN WITHOUT RHYME OR REASON. DIDN'T JERRY LAWLER LECTURE US ON THIS EARLIER????


----------



## Grass420

Ryder is going to do WWE kareokee with Jinder Mahllall? are you serious?


----------



## SAMCRO

jonoaries said:


> So umm a tables match with no build for no reason?


Its Raw Roulette, the wheel landed on a tables match.


----------



## HHHGame78

jonoaries said:


> So umm a tables match with no build for no reason?


It's Raw Roulette, have you not been watching?


----------



## ShaggyK

SP103 said:


> Umm. Wouldn't that be a draw since both guys went through the table? oh who the fuck cares...


I believe it's whoever goes through the table first, remember Jeff Hardy winning tables matches by Swanton-ing people through tables?


----------



## The Main Headliner

Do you people know how Face and Heel promos work? Punk did a great job yet again. He is killing it on the mic right now. The Rock was awesome as well. It's called being a face and heel guys. Punk is enraged and ranting about losing rock simply calls him a Punk Ass Bitch, in which punk recovers by hilariously saying "it's cool to swear." Good stuff right there and great chemistry; Sorta reminds me when Jericho and The Rock spared against each other in 2000 (not as good but still solid). You know what's funny tho: I wonder if he pulled that against Stone Cold how everyone would react. I doubt it would be "omgz Punk o3nz Austin!" lol

Anyway, This should be the main feud going into mania. Cena is ridiculous and NOBODY wants to see him in the main event again. I hope this this turns out to be a triple threat.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Still waiting on Hell No, Y2J and Ziggy


----------



## SPCDRI

If it weren't for whiskey...


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

team hell no to squash 3md, ziggler/jericho to have some shitty miz tv segment, kofi squash and vince/heyman.
what a shitty night we have left


----------



## Joseph92

Did any of the heals win a match or not get embarrassed tonight? I do think so.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

Emotion Blur said:


> They have 35 minutes to get in Zigger, Jericho, and Team Hell No...
> 
> ...and there still needs to be room for the Performance Evaluation.


and 3MB and Zack Ryder...


----------



## Arcade

jonoaries said:


> So umm a tables match with no build for no reason?


It's Roulette. Kayfabe wise, the spinner randomly landed on the Tables Match sign.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Human Nature said:


> Barrett doesn't look strong one ounce going into this IC Cup crap


good thing you werent paying attention to the fact that barrett isnt competing


----------



## Pongo

JC00 said:


> Must be real great to be Triple H's workout buddy
> 
> All faces have gone over tonight. Fucking utter garbage


the 3 top faces got their asses kicked by the shield


----------



## TheF1BOB

Cookie Monster said:


> No, *he's actually going up against someone superior on the microphone?* Some of his promos have been okay since his return one. I thought his promo at Survivor Series before his match was great and probably his best since returning.


The same guy who can't cut a fucking kayfabe promo even if his life depended on it?

Yeah... deffo superior.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Losing doesn't mean buried but what is it called when you lose almost every one of your matches?


----------



## Blood Bath

From the Punk/Rock segment earlier, I think this is good for Punk. Not having the title will allow him to change up his character some and go back to his old self. He was a beast on the mic tonight and handed the Rock his ass by calling him out for not working house shows as the Champ.

Even though he wont win at EC, I feel a huge swerve coming


----------



## Honey Bucket

I'm guessing there's still a Ziggler/Jericho confrontation later?


----------



## KatKayson

Does anyone know the last time Sandow or Cody won? I don't watch Smackdown or Main event so I wouldn't know.


----------



## wheelysteve

Ok so. 10 Minute Punk Promo at the start, and 10 minute Punk/Rock Promo just now. Then the Big Show/Del Rio/Ricardo stuff. That's basically what I'd say has been good on this show, half an hour's worth of content. Not bad, until you realise that means there's been 2 fucking hours of garbage (in my humble opinion).


----------



## THEHIPPIE89

LigerJ81 said:


> Really WWE Reallly? Burying The Rhodes Scholars


Really? Sandow was not buried, he controlled most of the match. And yeah cody lost, but did you really think he would beat the Royal Rumble winner? No. Cody got beat by a 10 time wwe champion, hardly getting buried. Just saying.


----------



## Montel V. Porter

Can we go back to 2 hours?


----------



## AnalBleeding

if bork doesnt come back tonight then this has been the worst raw in history and (ive never said that before)


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

NOBODYcallmymomma said:


> sooooooooo orton is now going for the IC title? buried buried buried buried buried buried buried


i know it's such a joke. they need to turn him heel already he was way better.


----------



## Three Dog

Evilerk said:


> Cole..uh oh...uh oh
> 
> 
> ...uh oh...!


----------



## cavs25

HHHGame78 said:


> Inb4 Bo Dallas winning the Cup.


Yes and beating Orton clean with a powerslam and everything
:artest


----------



## H

Ziggler Mark said:


> good thing you werent paying attention to the fact that barrett isnt competing


Did you not see him lose to Bo Dallas tonight?


----------



## Callisto

Borias said:


> This has been a truly riveting RAW tonight, with fascinating twists, unbelievable match quality, and excellent booking.


I agree. I expect this installment to attract higher ratings than even the Superbowl.


----------



## Shazayum

TheF1BOB said:


> The same guy who can't cut a fucking kayfabe promo even if his life depended on it?
> 
> Yeah... deffo superior.


I don't think Punk is better than the Rock, and I don't believe Rock is better than Punk since they cut different promo styles. I have enjoyed Punk a little more often than Rock during their past exchanges though.


----------



## KuritaDavion

THEHIPPIE89 said:


> Really? Sandow was not buried, he controlled most of the match. And yeah cody lost, but did you really think he would beat the Royal Rumble winner? No. Cody got beat by a 10 time wwe champion, hardly getting buried. Just saying.


It's more Cody got beat in like 3 min. then just losing.


----------



## Pongo

Ziggler Mark said:


> good thing you werent paying attention to the fact that barrett isnt competing


but he is the IC holder, the cup gives a shot to his title, if he looks like crap the cup lose value


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

THEHIPPIE89 said:


> Really? Sandow was not buried, he controlled most of the match. And yeah cody lost, but did you really think he would beat the Royal Rumble winner? No. Cody got beat by a 10 time wwe champion, hardly getting buried. Just saying.


cody and sandow haven't won a match all 2013. they are buried jobbers dude. it sucks but get out of denial.


----------



## dan the marino

oh my gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## AntUK

oh my god....this stuff


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

FFS!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

oh
my
fucking
jesus.


----------



## TAR

Oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

YES ZACK RYDER KHALI AND HORNSWOGGLE JIZZZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul

Ugh, what is this fuckery?


----------



## HHHGame78

fpalm


----------



## TripleG

Back from commercial and see Great Khali & Hornswoggle dancing...fuck this.


----------



## Cookie Monster

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO

And the show just keeps getting better...


----------



## TromaDogg

Ryder. Khali. Hornswoggle.

Truly the dregs of humanity.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk

why do you keep doing this wwe? why


----------



## Choke2Death

Even more bullshit? Argh.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

WWE Karaoke?

That's it, im watching porn.


----------



## Grass420

WWE has ofifically ran out of ideas


----------



## LBGetBack

Wow, this sucks.


----------



## El Barto

But wait....It gets worse.


----------



## Example

I've never known there to be so much rubbish on a RAW as this week.


----------



## peter93

whats this shit? wheres jericho and Ziggler?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Emotion Blur said:


> They have 35 minutes to get in Zigger, Jericho, and Team Hell No...
> 
> ...and there still needs to be room for the Performance Evaluation.


and i thought the guy below was being facetious



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> and 3MB and Zack Ryder...


----------



## Ray

Random thought popped into my head. Remember when Triple H returned in 2011 week after Undertaker/Triple H for Mania 27 was made, and COMPLETELY DESTROYED Sheamus? :lmao


----------



## SNUZ

Grass420 said:


> Ryder is going to do WWE kareokee with Jinder Mahllall? are you serious?


yeah, Ryder should be happy they are allowing him ANY TV time. he is useless otherwise


----------



## DMC6162

Poor Nattie


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Dafaq.

inb4 Khali wins.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

what the fuck is this shit.

Natalya deserves better.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Ziggler hasn't been on yet? I missed the firsthour...


----------



## SP103

Fact Check Cole: 

Trumph Hotel doesn't have a casino you dumbass.


----------



## UknowWho

And it keeps getting worst, WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## RustyPro

Brb gonna go kill myself


----------



## Novak Djokovic

WHAT IS THIS NOW. WHEN WILL THIS END.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Aw, shit. I tune in to see this shit.


----------



## AnalBleeding




----------



## Moto

:lmao I can't.


----------



## Trifektah

They're just fucking with Ryder now


----------



## ABrown




----------



## LigerJ81

Zack vs Khali, Good Job WWE


----------



## KuritaDavion

Fuck everything.


----------



## Joseph92

Does nayone even understand Khali?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Yes, this is so much better than Impact Wrestling. fpalm


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

The show just got better. Fuck you WWE. Literally they don't give a shit about anybody or what the fans thinks. 
Dancing, Singinger, Heels being squashed. Boring Rock promos.
WWE is the worst of all time.


----------



## dan the marino

I bet Ryder is regretting his push to get on RAW now.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Karaoke?

Carry me to the fucking drinks cabinet.


----------



## SPCDRI

WWE Karaoke? Come on, just get company control from :vince3

He's lost his mind.


----------



## Jim Force

Suddenly, Tensai in lingerie wasn´t so bad, after all


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The only good thing about this segment: Natalya's legs.


----------



## NoyK




----------



## O Fenômeno

FUCKING DISGRACE TO HBK WTF ISTHIS????????


----------



## Callisto

I'm done for the night.


----------



## Bushmaster

Oh my goodness what the hell is this. Im not usually in the ratings thread but I will love reading the posts in it tomorrow. This is stupid as hell.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Sigh* why is Nattie involved with this bullshit?


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Lawler, Khali, Ryder, Hornswoggle, Karaoke fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## finalnight

Channel change time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Paul Rudd

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## cindel25

Please make it stop. PLEASE!!!


----------



## codyj123_321

This is the WORST RAW i have ever seen I'm so ashamed to be a WWE fan. I may have to start checking out TNA..


----------



## Three Dog

just when i thought this show couldnt get any worse.

"we promise it will get better"- lies


----------



## Blood Bath

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## jonoaries

Train fuckin' wreck


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

:lmao

OMG SAVE US 3MB


----------



## Xobeh

So Khali's gimmick is... can't read English?


----------



## wheelysteve

Why... More... Comedy... Shit... What the fuck happened to RAW. At what point in history did we devolve into this? There must have been a tipping point.


----------



## Example

Khali singing his own version of Shawn Michaels theme.


----------



## kanefan08

hahahahaha


----------



## TripleG

"Shawn Michaels is rolling in his grave and he isn't even dead" JBL, never change.


----------



## genocide_cutter

The 3 man jobber team


----------



## MillionDollarProns

NXT SEASON 3 GONG NAME DROP


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi




----------



## Arcade

cavs25 said:


> Yes and beating Orton clean with a powerslam and everything
> :artest


That would be a nice way to put Bo Dallas on the map. After the match, Dallas can shake hands with Orton, maintaining his face status, and go on to face Barrett.


----------



## trevs909

WTF is this


----------



## Macharius

3MB to save this piece of shit segment.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

3MB!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Yes! 3MB!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

3MB!!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Get Khali off my screen forever


----------



## SP103

AnalBleeding said:


>


Everyone.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Human Nature said:


> Barrett doesn't look strong one ounce going into this IC Cup crap


He's the IC champ. He doesn't need to look strong.


Khali sounds fucking retarded.


----------



## stereo73

I never ever thought I'd be happy to see 3MB. What a crock of shit this episode has been.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Borias

Did we just get saved in hour three by 3MB?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

WTF?!?!?


----------



## Freeloader

And all of you will keep on watching this product. You'll all be back next week, stop pretending.


----------



## Omega_VIK




----------



## PacoAwesome

I got a bottle of whiskey, why didn't I remember this at the start of the show.


----------



## Kezz1178

This is now a tag match with Khali and Ryder..


----------



## Trumpet Thief

What kind of retarded demographic does this segment appeal to?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

So Cena is about to become champion again and they are doing stuff like this.


----------



## JC00

Fuck you Linda


----------



## dan the marino

Cole needs to return to his "don't give a fuck" character when he just made fun of NXT all episode long. Only do it for RAW this time. You can tell he wants to.


----------



## mrmacman

khali just buried INDIA


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

What's going on

Khali reminds me of Poof from fairly odd parents. Anyone who knows what I mean, hats off to you


----------



## scrilla

wonder how Tyson feels about Khali plowing his woman with that 2 foot cock, lawls!


----------



## CGS

Man that was awful 

NOT THESE IDIOTS


----------



## jaymo123

The Main Headliner said:


> Do you people know how Face and Heel promos work? Punk did a great job yet again. He is killing it on the mic right now. The Rock was awesome as well. It's called being a face and heel guys. Punk is enraged and ranting about losing rock simply calls him a Punk Ass Bitch, in which punk recovers by hilariously saying "it's cool to swear." Good stuff right there and great chemistry; Sorta reminds me when Jericho and The Rock spared against each other in 2000 (not as good but still solid). You know what's funny tho: I wonder if he pulled that against Stone Cold how everyone would react. I doubt it would be "omgz Punk o3nz Austin!" lol
> 
> Anyway, This should be the main feud going into mania. Cena is ridiculous and NOBODY wants to see him in the main event again. I hope this this turns out to be a triple threat.


This. I have a feeling Rock/Cena II ain't happening now for some insane reason. Elimination Chamber will be the match when Brock helps Punk, starting the Brock/Rock fued heading into Wrestlemania and Punk will face Cena.


----------



## Proc

Damn I wanted to hear Ryder sing.


----------



## ABrown




----------



## Firallon

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## TJTheGr81

Cole and JBL shitting on these segments is great.

3MB :mark: :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg




----------



## TheWFEffect




----------



## Novak Djokovic

I've honestly had to put this on mute


----------



## TAR

Urge to kill, raising.


----------



## Cookie Monster

DAT SELLING by DA CHOSEN ONE


----------



## Ziggler Mark

the fuck am i watching?


----------



## THEHIPPIE89

HeelKofiKingston said:


> cody and sandow haven't won a match all 2013. they are buried jobbers dude. it sucks but get out of denial.


wow the whole year of 2013?? wow thats forever...seriously? 2013 is a month old..And they were the number 1 contenders for the tag team titles werent they? They are not jobbers..they lose..there is a HUGE difference in losing and being jobbers.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Khali and Ryder tag team?

#futureWWEtagteamchamps


----------



## Loudness

Man this show sucks.


----------



## TripleG

Hornswoggle...fuck you.


----------



## NearFall

My god, Khali actually sounds better than some people do at my local when they're hammered!


----------



## Living Tribunal

This is the funniest shit i'v ever witnessed. I hate it, but i'd lie if I say i'm not entertained.


----------



## H

:lmao Drew Mac selling that chop

And you know your jobbers when you taking beatdowns from Khali, Ryder, and Swaggle


----------



## NathWFC

Just fucking pathetic. Die WWE.


----------



## Slam_It

3MB is the worst stable ever. Bring in Axl Rose. Make them job to him.


----------



## DMC6162

Lawler molesting Nattie in the corner


----------



## SAMCRO

God can we please get The Wyatt family on Raw already and give us something interesting please?


----------



## Example

jaymo123 said:


> This. I have a feeling Rock/Cena II ain't happening now for some insane reason. Elimination Chamber will be the match when Brock helps Punk, starting the Brock/Rock fued heading into Wrestlemania and Punk will face Cena.


Hope this happens, I just can't see them not going with Rock/Cena 2 though.


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL who is this gay version of The Cowboy James Storm? :lmao:lmao


----------



## cavs25

Novak Djokovic said:


> I've honestly had to put this on mute


Same here!
Had it one mute for most of the night :


----------



## thekingg

wrestling is scripted. wheel too. get over it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lol :lol :lol :lmao


----------



## Jim Force

Freeloader said:


> And all of you will keep on watching this product. You'll all be back next week, stop pretending.


Yeah, but not _because_ of the product


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Cole apologizing to us. No worries, bro. It's K.


----------



## SJP

fuck hornswoggle


----------



## scrilla

god the new oddities suck


----------



## TromaDogg

Can't wait to see the ratings for this quarter fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger

Drew air guitaring had me rolling! :lmao


----------



## Macharius

Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPCDRI

What a great show!

FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.


----------



## KuritaDavion

If someone firebombed the ring right now I couldn't blame them. Holy shit.


----------



## Mister Hands

This is people's jobs


----------



## Proc

Now they even apologize for their own show. I love it.


----------



## KatKayson

Way to stretch the page fucktard.


----------



## NoyK

YESSSSSSSS JERICHOOO :mark:


----------



## HHHGame78

Worse than WCW! fpalm


----------



## AntUK

Jericho, thank fuck


----------



## finalnight

Save us y2j!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Y2J!!!!!!


----------



## Three Dog

wow look its a real wrestler!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

It's Jericho!!!!


----------



## Dinobot

Y2J!!! :mark:


----------



## SNUZ

HeelKofiKingston said:


> The show just got better. Fuck you WWE. Literally they don't give a shit about anybody or what the fans thinks.
> Dancing, Singinger, Heels being squashed. Boring Rock promos.
> WWE is the worst of all time.


they know what the fans want. don't be so delusional as to think what you want is what people want to see. this show is awesome !


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Save_US.Y2J


----------



## TAR

Yeeeaaaahhhh Y2J!!!!


----------



## Blueforce7

SAVE_US.Y2J


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Jericho to save us!!!!!

all hail the messiah


----------



## Phillies3:16

Y2J! Here to save the show


----------



## peter93

yessss thank god! chris jericho promo, now business has picked up!


----------



## Cyon

SAVE US Y2J


----------



## almostfamous

WWE at it's worst. How can a publicly traded company put this on TV. You think kids want to watch this?


----------



## Draconique

Jericho on RAW!


----------



## sm0ked0gg

wow, WWE is worse now then TNA 2010


----------



## Osize10

No Bryan on this show? WTF


----------



## Borias

On a better note- does anyone know if you can buy that Jericho light up jacket? Because I totally want one.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

I think JBL is commenting directly about the booking, and not the fact that 3MB just got cleaned out when he said "that was awful"

On a related note, Natalya is being wasted. Why is she putting up with this shit?


----------



## Huganomics

Save us Y2J indeed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Y2J incoming :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark

*This is WWE folks.*


----------



## O Fenômeno

Damn...I actually wanted Ryder to do HBK's theme lol.


----------



## Firallon

I can't believe how bad this is.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

save us Y2J


----------



## JEKingOfKings




----------



## Omega_VIK




----------



## thekingg

i adore how Y2J returns 3 times a year. it is so eye opening.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Punter said:


> Random thought popped into my head. Remember when Triple H returned in 2011 week after Undertaker/Triple H for Mania 27 was made, and COMPLETELY DESTROYED Sheamus? :lmao


"Sheamus, I like you. You don't have to get over, we don't like that in the WWE, we like pushing our friends. So, we're gonna make you WWE Champion 2 months into your career. However, there's one catch. Even _you_ are going to get buried by me on live TV. Sorry bud."


----------



## SP103

When Fozzy fails... WWE-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Jericho!


----------



## LBGetBack

Damn you WWE for making me wait so long for Jericho. I could've shut this shit off hours ago if they brought him out early in the show.


----------



## Stone Hot

There he is!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

GOAT 

....

GOAT Y2J *BOWS BEFORE HIS GOATNESS*


----------



## Cookie Monster

Jericho shouldn't come back to this shit :lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio

ziggler/jericho confrontation followed by Big E attacking jericho


----------



## dan the marino

C'mon Cole turn heel again! Him and JBL ripping on the show MST3K style would make this so much more watchable.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Finally! Jericho!! Maybe we can get a Y2J/Ziggler segment?


----------



## TJTheGr81

JERICHO TO SAVE THIS SHOW

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shazayum

i lol'd so hard at that segment for 1. how bad it was and 2. how bad cole was saying it was


----------



## AnalBleeding

I never say that this is the worst show etc etc

but honestly

this has been the worst raw Ive ever watched

Its 80% unfunny comedy skits
15% commercials
and 5% actual wrestling


----------



## cindel25

Where the hell is Team Hell No?


----------



## LigerJ81

30 mins to go


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Thank God for Jericho.


----------



## ABrown

Living Tribunal said:


> This is the funniest shit i'v ever witnessed. I hate it, but i'd lie if I say i'm not entertained.


----------



## virus21

Ziggler Mark said:


> On a related note, Natalya is being wasted. Why is she putting up with this shit?


Shoes


----------



## TripleG

Alan Arkin, Al Pacino, & Christopher Walken all in the same movie?!?! I might have to see this.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

Ziggler Mark said:


> I think JBL is commenting directly about the booking, and not the fact that 3MB just got cleaned out when he said "that was awful"
> 
> On a related note, Natalya is being wasted. Why is she putting up with this shit?


for a paycheck. The same reason Tensai dances in lingerie.


----------



## scrilla

JERICHO :mark:


----------



## BK Festivus

Hey at least Cole and JBL are acknowledging how abysmal this episode of RAW is.


----------



## El Barto

Is Natalya really with Khali??? If so, that's one weird couple. Anyway Y2J next!!Ziggy and AJ won't be to far behind


----------



## KuritaDavion

LadyCroft said:


> *This is WWE folks.*


Can't imagine someone new over 15 coming in and actually liking this.


----------



## waterlol0

Don't watch it then


----------



## RichardRude

I don't care what anyone says, 3MB is hilarious. I think they have the potential to be that popular-goofy-but-awesome tag team, akin to the Dudley Boyz when they were doing their wazzzaaap thing.


----------



## UknowWho

:mark:
I'd lol if he comes out to troll everyone by not talking on the mic if he's not there for a match.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

What is one of the greatest wrestlers of all time doing here?


----------



## cavs25

3 hours and this show will still go over time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Finally a wrestler who was here when wrestling was good.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Jericho/aj live sex celebration next week


----------



## Cookie Monster

"WWE Anonymous" Debuting tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg

My Sky box just went onto standby because I was paying no attention to what was going on on the screen for a while. :lmao

Fuck Khali. Fuck Hornswoggle. Fuck Ryder.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Praise Jericho.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Dictator was so shit. Why the fuck he talks like Santino


----------



## Three Dog

SNUZ said:


> they know what the fans want. don't be so delusional as to think what you want is what people want to see. *this show is awesome* !










[/IMG]


----------



## Novak Djokovic

This has somehow been worse than the Slammy episode


----------



## codyj123_321

I am so glad this isn't the raw i saw live 1/07/13.
I would have left halfway thru. I did see Cm Punk beat Ryback in the TLC live though..good stuff


----------



## Ziggler Mark

virus21 said:


> Shoes


huh?


----------



## KaineSpawnX

cmp25 said:


> I know this has been said a million times. But I really wish The Rock would actually be The Rock. He is not playing the character anymore, he is just himself. I was a huge Rock fan but he's quickly becoming another generic character. Yes, he'll make a new random catchphrase but he is just not the same. I am trying really hard to enjoy his segments but its getting harder. He can't carry a segment by himself like he used to.


I'd say that he's playing the same generic babyface as Cena, except a year ago, I was actually getting behind Cena's promos.


----------



## finalnight

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> for a paycheck. The same reason Tensai dances in lingerie.


Make CM Punk's second pipe bomb ring even more true

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bananakin94

This show has been an absolute disaster


----------



## NoyK

Y2GOAT


----------



## JEKingOfKings

BREAK DOWN THE WALLS!!!


----------



## BigWillie54

KuritaDavion said:


> Can't imagine someone new over 15 coming in and actually liking this.


Who the hell start watching at 15?

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Omega_VIK

Yes something awesome finally.


----------



## Xobeh

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> What is one of the greatest wrestlers of all time doing here?


Singing HBK's theme song of course. :HHH2


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

the real BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## kanefan08

lets see how much bitching we hear about Y2J now. lol


----------



## Jimmay

Imagine if Jericho doesn't speak again like last year's return


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Why, for some reason, did I think that was Ziggler in Jericho's coat just now?


----------



## Point9Seconds

Best part about Jericho is his enterance. After that he totally sucks


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: still marking out 24hrs later


----------



## ABrown

:mark:

Y2J looks mad refreshed


----------



## SPCDRI

Jericho! Finally something worth a shit!


----------



## Loudness

Finally, something interesting going on again.


----------



## virus21

Ziggler Mark said:


> huh?


She did one of those Cribs type videos for WWE.com and he has a huge shoe collection and states she really likes shoes


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Jericho got some Kofi action on his chest :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7

I love Jericho's new entrance. Dimming the lights after the music hits gets a better reaction.


----------



## Arcade

Bipolar Raw. Shield beats down Sheamus, Ryback, and Cena. Dance Off competition. Big Show beats down Ricardo and ADR. Bad Divas Match. Punk and Rock promo, and a good Tables Match. Embarrassing 3MB, Ryder, and Khali segment.


----------



## AnalBleeding

i bet vince knows how bad this is but is sitting backstage laughing his ass off


----------



## NoyK

Point9Seconds said:


> Best part about Jericho is his enterance. After that he totally sucks


:kobe elaborate


----------



## BigWillie54

> Finally a wrestler who was here when wrestling was good.


Rock?

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## OLE4Life

New Jericho shirt is money. It's on wweshop.com website. Maybe the best Y2J shirt ever.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

People will do anything for money. Must be why Y2J keeps coming back year after year for a couple months to get that paycheck.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Please don't turn heel.


----------



## Three Dog

please god let there be a good match.. not just the same thing he did last time he came back... yeaaaaaah!!!


----------



## H

Come on, BABAY

RAW IS JERICHO


----------



## Bushmaster

After such an awful show I still dont get why I'll tune in next week which I will lol. Show has been abysmal.


----------



## I drink and I know things

When the lights went out, I thought it was Sting


----------



## Slam_It

Gotta rewatch Jericho's return from last night. That monster pop was glorious.


----------



## TAR

Raw is Jericho!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

HE SPEAKS! 

already a better return than last year


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

That's right Vegas acknowledge the BITW.


----------



## Joseph92

I like Jerico, but hat hair is :lmao looks like he just got out of bed.


----------



## Choke2Death

WHY TWO JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## ElTerrible

How awesome would it have been if Jericho said: Welcome to this is NOT Raw is Jericho, This is Raw is Garbage. :lmao


----------



## Creepy Crawl

Flame of Olympus said:


> Is Natalya really with Khali??? If so, that's one weird couple. Anyway Y2J next!!Ziggy and AJ won't be to far behind


Weird indeed, she looks like a midget next to him.


----------



## ABrown

RAW IS JERICHO!

Already better than his WHOLE last return


----------



## LigerJ81

Save US Y2J


----------



## Draconique

Jericho looks like some manga character with that hair.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Y2Troll


----------



## SP103

Jericho is more in and out, in and out of WWE than Jumbo tampons and Snooki's snatch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BigWillie54 said:


> Rock?
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


One isn't enough


----------



## Mister Hands

Guy come on this is in danger of turning into a wrestling show again


----------



## Cocoa Butter

Hornswoggle has nice sideburns


----------



## TripleG

Cue Ziggler.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fuck, why did they waste 3MB on Khali? I wished they crashed in on Jerichos return! :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

He damn fooled me. Pop of the night too. Thanks Jericho!


----------



## TJTheGr81

:mark: :mark: My savior :mark:


----------



## Swa9ga

the ayatollah of rock and rolla


----------



## Macharius

Best reaction TWO nights in a row. :mark: Da GOAT!


----------



## Three Dog

this i like!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Boy, Jericho is not sounding phony. At all.


----------



## thegame2432

You have to give it up to Jericho in an age where it's impossible to trick the audience he really did catch everyone off guard last night. truly the best at what he does.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

The buzz kill


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Xobeh

oh boy he "fooled us".
why is he back? just to pretend to be an 20 year old kid at home trolling a WoW guild


----------



## Trumpet Thief

Jericho > Rock

(just my opinion)


----------



## scrilla

not digging jericho's haircut


----------



## UknowWho

Y2J on the mic > Rock on the mic


----------



## Blood Bath

Dolph and Big Dick Langston


----------



## un_pretti_er

Hall of Famer, Y2J. Great career. Still the best debut in history.


----------



## Emotion Blur

How long was Big E's outfit in the wash?


----------



## Trifektah

Can I just say I like how the briefcase is dented all to shit


----------



## ElTerrible

Holyshit that promo is more cliche than Mick Foley´s.


----------



## Loudness

Jericho back in Y2J mode, my fav Jericho character of all time :mark:


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Ziggler zzz buzzkill


----------



## Cyon

Always mark for dat EEEEEVER.


----------



## Osize10

great ziggler y2j confrontation number 50


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Big E looks like a Black bbw you'd see on brazzers

Oh god why


----------



## TheWFEffect

Emmmm Big E with out knee pads emmmmmmm.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Now, it's getting good! Jericho and Ziggler, baby!


----------



## SAMCRO

OMG LMFAO @ Big E's new tights that go all the way up to his ass.


----------



## NoyK

THIS is the Jericho I like. He's great as a Heel, one of the best, but I honestly find him more entertaining as Face "Y2J".


----------



## Cookie Monster

At least we know these two can give us a good match up


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

No Team Hell No tonight? Buried.


----------



## Choke2Death

ShowStopper '97 said:


> One isn't enough


Don't forget Orton/Cena who have been around in 2002-2006, other great years.


----------



## TripleG

LOL at Langston's wrestling gear. Just...wait? Looks like a toddler's outfit.


----------



## Itami

Face Jericho is weird. He's such a better heel.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

EPIC


----------



## bulklogan

Langston in a bikini?


----------



## Swa9ga

Let the feud continue!


----------



## ABrown

Balrog and AJ should have stayed in the back


----------



## cmp25

thegame2432 said:


> You have to give it up to Jericho in an age where it's impossible to trick the audience he really did catch everyone off guard last night. truly the best at what he does.


Agree completely. We're never surprised these days but he managed to pull it off. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## zxLegionxz

Nice to see face Jericho back


----------



## LBGetBack

Xobeh said:


> oh boy he "fooled us".
> why is he back? just to pretend to be an 20 year old kid at home trolling a WoW guild


Because he's good and they want him. Cry.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Creepy Crawl said:


> Weird indeed, she looks like a midget next to him.


I think they are perfect because he's too tall to smell her farts.


----------



## cavs25

Jericho POPPPPP


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Look at the size of Big E's thighs


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

go away you fucking piece of slut.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Spiky waistcoat V lightup jacket match

book it


----------



## Stone Hot

please dont have the match tonight


----------



## kakashi101

Shut the fuck up AJ


----------



## Emotion Blur

Itami said:


> Face Jericho is weird. He's such a better heel.


Most of the time, yes. But his 2012 heel run was atrocious.


----------



## Osize10

my god this is so bad haha


----------



## Point9Seconds

Ziggler is terrible on the Mic... why is he even being pushed?


----------



## TAR

Lol Jericho ripping on AJ


----------



## Xobeh

LBGetBack said:


> Because he's good and they want him. Cry.


Doesn't change facts


----------



## Three Dog

oh god they figured a way to ruin this.....NOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Cyon

OH HE'S GOT THE MIC NOW


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Big E Reminds me of:


----------



## Jimmay

DAH MIC NOW!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

anyone want to explain to me why Big E is a heel in WWE, and a face in NXT?


----------



## genocide_cutter

Oh god they let Big E talk


----------



## Scorpion95

BIG E!


----------



## H

:lmao Big E talking


----------



## The Brown Horatio

dafuq is up with Big E's tights


----------



## cindel25

Oh snap Y2J


----------



## Blood Bath

Jericho is God


----------



## TromaDogg

TheAverageGuy said:


> Big E looks like a Black bbw you'd see on brazzers
> 
> Oh god why


----------



## Glass Shatters

Why is Langston so fucking monotoned?


----------



## cmp25

Haha Jericho is the man


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonoaries

This is beneficial to the Zig, its also shows some continuity


----------



## Cookie Monster

:lmao :lmao Your bra size


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Tons of titty jokes today.


----------



## Silent Alarm

He does actually have bigger tits than AJ.


----------



## BigWillie54

Big E...................you know that shit is too tight.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Choke2Death

lol @ "your bra size".


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Jericho on FIYAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## CGS

Big E really shouldnt be let near a mic 

Also Jericho is a boss as always


----------



## Blueforce7

Jericho with dem insults


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

:lmao

Jericho is great at this role. Take note, Rock.


----------



## NoyK

:lmao Y2J is awesome.

Y2J > Chris Jericho in my personal opinion.


----------



## ABrown

get away from the mic when Y2GAWD is talking, Balrog


----------



## SPCDRI

GIANT TITS FROM BIG E LANGSTON


----------



## UknowWho

I swear if Y2J gets sleeves he'd be Kid Kash's brother.


----------



## TripleG

If I have to tell Cole & Lawler not to giggle one more fucking time.....I will probably just yell it again the next time they do.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Vickie signed Y2J? Can she ge any sexier at this point?


----------



## Glass Shatters

What the fuck is this gay shit?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

What the fuck????????


----------



## LBGetBack

Xobeh said:


> Doesn't change facts


Facts like.....he's good? And they want him?

Why ae you crying?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

oh goodness...what in the world with this fuckery?


----------



## Osize10

THANK GOD...BRYAN HAS SAVED US (well temporarily before his burial)


----------



## Dinobot

I thought she was about to say, instead of competing against each other, you'll be sleeping together!


----------



## cmp25

Jericho/Ziggler/Big E Need to see more of these guys


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

LOL WHAT? BEDBUDDIES WITH TEAM HELL NO?


----------



## kakashi101

HOLY SHIT MY 4 FAVES IN ONE MATCH!!! YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Slam_It

I really want to know what that Question mark is???????????????????????????????


----------



## Example

Jericho has improved this show and now we have a decent tag team match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:yes


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Here comes the GOAT


----------



## O Fenômeno

SAVE US Y2J

Has it been anymore needed before?


----------



## GothicBohemian

Ok, so I seeing 3MB (my guilty pleasure), Khali, Zack Ryder and Hornswoggle all at once in the same ring. Is something good going to come out of this? Say yes, please say yes.


----------



## Three Dog

WHY CANT ANYONE IN THIS COMPANY SAY "WWE"
SERIOUSLY!!! no one can say it without sounding retarded on tv. fpalm


----------



## Grass420

damnit!!
it could have been a laddear match.. 

THIS SUCKS


----------



## Paul Rudd

4 GOATS in one match :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

This program will be axed by 2067


----------



## thekingg

How not scripted wheel


----------



## TAR

Vickie as a face? Hmm..


----------



## The Main Headliner

I bet no one here is dissing Jericho for using catchphrases and making tit jokes.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

See, even goat agrees he's got some huge tits


----------



## Honey Bucket

Well, I suppose you have to fit all these guys in somehow.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Bryan, Ziggler and Jericho in one ring :mark: :mark:


----------



## scrilla

Jericho needs to hit The Roid up for some of those anabolics after the show.


----------



## Dest Fade

There, now it's interesting. Something I want to see.


----------



## NoyK

...And it gets awkward.


----------



## Blood Bath

4 Goats in the ring


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Bryan's eating the pin


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

Yay finally something I want to see. AJ has gotten hotter since I left.


----------



## Evilerk

AJ has had alot of that meat in the ring..

if you know what I mean


----------



## J-Coke

Finally something good...


----------



## PacoAwesome

Team Hell No vs. Ziggler and Jericho? If this match has good time, it is a wet dream for wrestling fans.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Jericho is great at this role. Take note, Rock.


Rock insults heyman's tits : Rock is so outdated, catchphrases, lame insults, yada yada yada 

Jericho insults Big E's tits : ZOMG JERICHO IS DA GREATEST EVAAAAR !!!!!!1111111 TAKE NOTEZ ROCKY !!!111

iwc logic


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

:vince to fire :heyman only for :brock to return!


----------



## Huganomics

Fucking AJ. *licks TV screen*

This could be a great match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I thought they would have to wrestle on a bed or something with that description...


----------



## Tony Tornado

I think this may actually be the worst episode of RAW I've ever seen and the commentary makes it even worse. They're supposed to make it more enjoyable not bury it and everyone who's on screen.

FUCK LAWLER, FUCK COLE, FUCK JBL AND FUCK CENA AND VINCE 

There is plenty of talent on the roster and yet they give us this abysmal show fpalm


----------



## El Barto

Now this should be good


----------



## Swa9ga

Big E needs a new singlet lol


----------



## wheelysteve

Vicky: "I always do what's right for business and never let my personal feelings get in the way"... you know, except when you try to keep your biggest draw The Rock from entering the building with half of the local police force.


----------



## Lok

D Bry covering his ears. :lol


----------



## cmp25

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Big E really shouldnt be let near a mic
> 
> Also Jericho is a boss as always


I don't mind Big E at all


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Monday Night Raw

It's good to have Jericho back, he's not in enough to justify any title run really (rock take note).

He gives the show something different though and mixes it up in my opinion.


----------



## Osize10

cue Bryan eating the pin


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Strange Bedfellows... Live Sex Celebration...


----------



## Xobeh

LBGetBack said:


> Facts like.....he's good? And they want him?
> 
> Why ae you crying?


*cry more* *why are you crying*
Jeri-troll apprentice eh?
:HHH2


----------



## TheAbsentOne

well i suppose when you are strapped for time.. you just say fuck it and combine Hell No/Ziggles/Jericho into one segment..


oh wait they have THREE FUCKING HOURS, and you wasted time with shit like Khali and Ryder..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I call title change.


----------



## LigerJ81

Hey Y2J and Current AJ boyfriend vs Aj ex #2 and #4


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

4 GOATS man, 4 GOATS.


----------



## virus21

Huganomics said:


> Fucking AJ. *licks TV screen*
> 
> This could be a great match.


:argh:


----------



## Slam_It

scrilla said:


> Jericho needs to hit The Roid up for some of those anabolics after the show.



You're using the world anabolic wrong. Protein is anabolic. Your chicken dinner is anabolic.


----------



## checkcola

Jericho and Ziggler play off well together.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

HEY, AJ! IT'S YOUR TWO EX-BOYFRIENDS.


----------



## Emotion Blur

I love everyone in this match...but a "guys who don't get along in a tag team" match? C'mon...


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Rocky Mark said:


> Rock insults heyman's tits : Rock is so outdated, catchphrases, lame insults, yada yada yada
> 
> Jericho insults Big E's tits : ZOMG JERICHO IS DA GREATEST EVAAAAR !!!!!!1111111 TAKE NOTEZ ROCKY !!!111
> 
> iwc logic


Jericho is better than Rock, sorry dude.


----------



## NoyK

Rocky Mark said:


> Rock insults heyman's tits : Rock is so outdated, catchphrases, lame insults, yada yada yada
> 
> Jericho insults Big E's tits : ZOMG JERICHO IS DA GREATEST EVAAAAR !!!!!!1111111 TAKE NOTEZ ROCKY !!!111
> 
> iwc logic


What do you expect, this is the most hypocritical fans in he entire world we are talking about.


----------



## Blood Bath

Rocky Mark said:


> Rock insults heyman's tits : Rock is so outdated, catchphrases, lame insults, yada yada yada
> 
> Jericho insults Big E's tits : ZOMG JERICHO IS DA GREATEST EVAAAAR !!!!!!1111111 TAKE NOTEZ ROCKY !!!111
> 
> iwc logic


dude twinkie tits isn't funny, the Rock should just leave, he's only here for the money


----------



## Y2-Jerk

The moment Jericho and Bryan touch these forums will crash calling it now


----------



## I drink and I know things

kakashi101 said:


> HOLY SHIT MY 4 FAVES IN ONE MATCH!!! YES YES YES YES YES


Scott Armstrong, AJ, Big E Langston....whose the 4th?


----------



## Cyon

If this doesn't end with a live sex celebration...


----------



## Grass420

how did kane and bryan get ready to the ring so fast?


----------



## Tony

I would love to see Daniel Bryan and Chris Jericho go one-on-one again


----------



## TromaDogg

The Main Headliner said:


> I bet no one here is dissing Jericho for using catchphrases and making tit jokes.


That's because Jericho does it LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## jm99

The Main Headliner said:


> I bet no one here is dissing Jericho for using catchphrases and making tit jokes.


Of course not, Jericho's immune to criticism here, like Punk. I can guarantee if Rock and Punk had swapped the promos that they cut, people would still be saying Punk owned Rock, because as much as people go on about Rock316AE being unable to criticise Rock, most of the Punk marks are far worse when it comes to Punk.


----------



## Xobeh

gobsayscomeon said:


> Scott Armstrong, AJ, Big E Langston....whose the 4th?


Me of course :cole3


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Gotta say I laughed at the AJ being a dog joke. Before she goes peepee all over the ring lmao

Boy they really just fit all ofthem into one segment/match


----------



## Osize10

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> I would love to see Daniel Bryan and Chris Jericho go one-on-one again


I'd like one million dollars


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Strange Bedfellows match could've been Team Hell No vs. Jericho and Ziggler in a pillow fight while bouncing on a bed and I wouldn't have been surprised.


----------



## SAMCRO

Just realized Ziggler/Jericho as a heel tag team would be amazing.


----------



## NoyK

Blood Bath said:


> dude twinkie tits isn't funny, the Rock should just leave, he's only here for the money


Yeah because he doesn't make like 5 times more in Hollywood than he does in the WWE. He's definitely here for the money he desperately needs after buying a 3million mansion last year, he's surely not here for the fans.


----------



## dan the marino

Damn, I missed the Jericho segment. Anything happen?


----------



## Point9Seconds

Ziggler and jericho are god aweful!


----------



## O Fenômeno

'This is how we do itttttt'

LOL


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Y2J is awesome. <3


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

BTW, if this match gives us some Jericho/Bryan ring action, I won't complain.


----------



## KatKayson

I left around Y2J's entrance what did I miss?


----------



## BKsaaki

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Jericho is better than Rock, sorry dude.


Nah.Y2J is GOAT.But the Rock was always better. Bitter Mark


----------



## Mainboy

That Reed advert is fucking awful


----------



## El Barto

gobsayscomeon said:


> Scott Armstrong, AJ, Big E Langston....whose the 4th?


Little Jimmy?


----------



## Arya Dark

*I still can't get my mind off of that overly homosexual scene last night at the Rumble with Bryan and Kane... they should have kissed.*


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Huganomics said:


> Fucking AJ. **licks TV screen**
> 
> This could be a great match.



You sir, need some fucking help.


----------



## ElTerrible

Did people actually know what a strange bedfellows match was? Is this now an established match term? :lmao I haven´t watched WWE in a long time, so I thought it was some sort of a Edge/Lita pillowfight. :argh:


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Why was Big E wearing a bathing suit?


----------



## Apollosol

Rocky Mark said:


> Rock insults heyman's tits : Rock is so outdated, catchphrases, lame insults, yada yada yada
> 
> Jericho insults Big E's tits : ZOMG JERICHO IS DA GREATEST EVAAAAR !!!!!!1111111 TAKE NOTEZ ROCKY !!!111
> 
> iwc logic


It's delivery man. He doesn't deliver his jokes well sometimes. A few times they're plain dry. The Rock messes his schtick up with too much people pandering too.

AND this is from a Rocky MArk!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

BKsaaki said:


> Nah.Y2J is GOAT.But the Rock was always better. Bitter Mark


So what you're saying is Y2J ISN'T the GOAT then?


----------



## virus21

dan the marino said:


> Damn, I missed the Jericho segment. Anything happen?


Awesomeness happened


----------



## The Main Headliner

Rocky Mark said:


> Rock insults heyman's tits : Rock is so outdated, catchphrases, lame insults, yada yada yada
> 
> Jericho insults Big E's tits : ZOMG JERICHO IS DA GREATEST EVAAAAR !!!!!!1111111 TAKE NOTEZ ROCKY !!!111
> 
> iwc logic


THANK YOU! lmao. Just said the same thing! Hypocritical right? lololol


----------



## CoverD

dan the marino said:


> Damn, I missed the Jericho segment. Anything happen?


Only *everything*.


----------



## ABrown

Rocky Mark said:


> Rock insults heyman's tits : Rock is so outdated, catchphrases, lame insults, yada yada yada
> 
> Jericho insults Big E's tits : ZOMG JERICHO IS DA GREATEST EVAAAAR !!!!!!1111111 TAKE NOTEZ ROCKY !!!111
> 
> iwc logic


don't even try man. some of these guys, I swear.

It's hilarious. Some of these guys even going on about Rock doing house shows. Like Brock was doing house shows...:brock


----------



## Trifektah

Looper was such a stupid movie.


----------



## thekingg

Jericho and the bleached hair gay in a heel gay tag couple VS team hell inadequate VS big e langston and big dick johnson for the world gay gaypionship


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Jericho stole Kofi's chest


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn Ziggler's MITB briefcase looks like someone took a sledgehammer to it.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Anybody think Brock Lesnar appears at the end? Or another attack by The Shield?


----------



## Loudness

Rocky Mark said:


> Rock insults heyman's tits : Rock is so outdated, catchphrases, lame insults, yada yada yada
> 
> Jericho insults Big E's tits : ZOMG JERICHO IS DA GREATEST EVAAAAR !!!!!!1111111 TAKE NOTEZ ROCKY !!!111
> 
> iwc logic


Y2Js delivery was more spot on than Rocks tonight, it's not that easy. Still like Rock more but Jericho also rules and sometimes he puts on the better promos and performance. If you watch without prejudice both are awesome though.


----------



## AnalBleeding

abrown0718 said:


> don't even try man. some of these guys, I swear.
> 
> It's hilarious. Some of these guys even going on about Rock doing house shows. Like Brock was doing house shows...:brock



brock still showed up more than the rock

and Brock can actually wrestle without gassing out in 2 minutes


----------



## BKsaaki

LuN™ said:


> Yeah because he doesn't make like 5 times more in Hollywood than he does in the WWE. He's definitely here for the money he desperately needs after buying a 3million mansion last year, he's surely not here for the fans.


Your talking to a wall.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Dean/Moxley said:


> Anybody think Brock Lesnar appears at the end? Or another attack by The Shield?


Who knows...not much time left


----------



## NoyK

LadyCroft said:


> *I still can't get my mind off of that overly homosexual scene last night at the Rumble with Bryan and Kane... they should have kissed.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

THEY TOUCHED YES


----------



## Ziggler Mark

YEAH BABY


----------



## finalnight

thekingg said:


> Jericho and the bleached hair gay in a heel gay tag couple VS team hell inadequate VS big e langston and big dick johnson for the world gay gaypionship


Whaaa?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Rocky Mark said:


> Rock insults heyman's tits : Rock is so outdated, catchphrases, lame insults, yada yada yada
> 
> Jericho insults Big E's tits : ZOMG JERICHO IS DA GREATEST EVAAAAR !!!!!!1111111 TAKE NOTEZ ROCKY !!!111
> 
> iwc logic


Didn't The Rock have surgery to remove fat from his pecs back in the 90s? Yet he's still making man-boob jokes.


----------



## Xobeh

Thing is with Jeri-troll, he'll try to tell a joke. 
Rock uses his jokes as insults.

Ergo, Jeri-troll comedy -> good promo according to the iwc


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Team JeriShow-Off next tag champs?


----------



## SPCDRI

I'm too drunk and stoned to care.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Blood Bath said:


> dude twinkie tits isn't funny, the Rock should just leave, he's only here for the money


The Rock gets paid 100x more by actual movies, you Punk mark. :facepalm


----------



## jm99

Apollosol said:


> It's delivery man. He doesn't deliver his jokes well sometimes. A few times they're plain dry. The Rock messes his schtick up with too much people pandering too.
> 
> AND this is from a Rocky MArk!!!!


Seriously? Even people who don't like Rock's promos say he has good delivery. Its pretty much the one thing no one's ever been able to criticise Rock for.


----------



## I drink and I know things

After careful consideration in my trousers, I have concluded that I would have sexual intercourse with AJ. That is all.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

LadyCroft said:


> *I still can't get my mind off of that overly homosexual scene last night at the Rumble with Bryan and Kane... they should have kissed.*



they should have walked out like that last night, then tonight Kane walks in with DB still on him all "Im not eliminated".


----------



## The Brown Horatio

jericho's moving like a cat tonight


----------



## Osize10

Bryan is such a waste in tag wrestling. What a joke.


----------



## BKsaaki

Cookie Monster said:


> So what you're saying is Y2J ISN'T the GOAT then?


There's no one single GOAT,fool.


----------



## GothicBohemian

In the battle of the returning guys, Jericho wins the mics skills battle over Rock, IMO. Even though he did get a little carried away with the lead-singer-on-a-stage-yelling at one point, he's still solid at this promo stuff.


----------



## jonoaries

I need that Bryan/Jericho match. 


This is why Jericho will never be a legend like HHH or Undertaker or Rock because he dares to soil himself working with midcarders when he doesn't have to


----------



## Rocky Mark

Blood Bath said:


> dude twinkie tits isn't funny, the Rock should just leave, *he's only here for the money*


lol 

the guy made 10 million out of his worst movie, somehow I really doubt he's back for the money


----------



## Slam_It

These 4 guys would a pretty damn good fatal fourway.


----------



## TromaDogg

LadyCroft said:


> *I still can't get my mind off of that overly homosexual scene last night at the Rumble with Bryan and Kane... they should have kissed.*


Yeah...that just looked......all kinds of wrong. :|


----------



## Three Dog

that was awesome haha


----------



## Ziggler Mark

FUCK THIS COMPANY

let me qualify this by saying im not mad b/c he lost. I'm mad b/c they used the predictable as fuck "im leaving you" trick...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

LOL TROLL JERICHO LMAOOOOO :lmao


----------



## wheelysteve

Jericho looks so relaxed and like he's having fun being back, just enjoying it while he's here. It's really making him go out there and perform with no pressure and he's just nailing it.


----------



## cmp25

Apollosol said:


> It's delivery man. He doesn't deliver his jokes well sometimes. A few times they're plain dry. The Rock messes his schtick up with too much people pandering too.
> 
> AND this is from a Rocky MArk!!!!


Rock also uses the same Twinkie tits line a couple of times a week. Use it once and it would be ok


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight

Thanks for the explanation Cole

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Blood Bath

Jericho with the Goat move


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

D Bryan vs Jericho vs ziggler at mania for the WHC would be awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jericho definitely seems re-energized both on the mic and in the ring. So glad he is back.


----------



## kanefan08

KANE!!!


----------



## Cyon

Jeritroll :lmao


----------



## H

I seriously wish JBL would start shooting hard on Cole. Like legit. I thought Cole was an obnoxious heel, but as a ranting face trying to be a journalistic broadcaster, it's the worst.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> they should have walked out like that last night, then tonight Kane walks in with DB still on him all "Im not eliminated".


That would've been the greatest spot in wrestling history.


----------



## El Barto

Lol Jericho is great


----------



## Trifektah

God damnit

The one match that could've been great and they book it to be a five minute piece of shit


----------



## Loudness

Y2J, Kane, D Bryan and Ziggler saving the show with some little genuine comedy.


----------



## Ray

Have they revealed who the third inductee into the HOF is?


----------



## Blueforce7

DBry/Kane could be a good feud if they do it right.


----------



## TripleG

An episode of Raw isn't complete without Ziggler getting screwed over or losing.


----------



## Awesome22

Well...that was not good.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

TRISH!!!!


----------



## Dinobot

Trish in the Hall of Fame!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

FUCK YES!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK

OH SHIT!


----------



## NoyK

THEM TITS!!!


----------



## Monday Night Raw

"I'm baaaaack"

:lol:


----------



## TAR

TRISH!


----------



## Borias

mmmmmm YES


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Trish! FAP FAP!


----------



## DMC6162

TRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIsH


----------



## KatKayson

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. 


Overdue.


----------



## LigerJ81

TRISH STRATUS OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Cookie Monster

BKsaaki said:


> There's no one single GOAT,fool.


So who is the "Greatest of all time" .. 

:lol don't know why I bother wasting my time with clear morons like you.


----------



## cindel25

Lol I called it! TRISH


----------



## Blood Bath

I just blew a load when Trish came on my screen


----------



## JEKingOfKings

TRISH!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter

Highlight


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

WTF Trish in hall of fame.. before Savage, Undertaker? OK


----------



## Kenny

fuck this


----------



## Paul Rudd

Trish :mark: well deserved.


----------



## Glass Shatters

inb4 thread turns into Trish thread.


----------



## Arya Dark

*TRISH! GOAT!*


----------



## O Fenômeno

Trish!


----------



## Slam_It

YESSSS! Trish! Gonna see that shit live!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

No fucking way! TRISH STRATUS HALL OF FAMER BABY

I got chills


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

TRISH STRATUS WWE HALL OF FAMER!


----------



## H

Punter said:


> Have they revealed who the third inductee into the HOF is?


DAT TRISH


----------



## Freeloader

She should be the main inductee. Best diva of all time, why is she not the premier entry this year?

Fucking dumb.


----------



## SPCDRI

TRISH IN THE HALL

:mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

TRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISH!!!


----------



## scrilla

expecting the next 9 pages to be stretched by dudes thinking this is the WoW section.


----------



## Bubba Chuck




----------



## thegame2432

more trish appreciation. glorious.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

All of them fanboys jizzing.


----------



## Clique

Fuck yes. The greatest diva of ALLLL Time!


----------



## TromaDogg

BKsaaki said:


> There's no one single GOAT,fool.



You missed







earlier.....


----------



## Headliner

> This is why Jericho will never be a legend like HHH or Undertaker or Rock because he dares to soil himself working with midcarders when he doesn't have to


He will still be a legend. He'll go down as one of the greatest performers of all time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Trish deserves to be in the HOF.


----------



## Dest Fade

Yay Trish.


----------



## Cyon

Triiish


----------



## Amber B

Trish Stratus...before Miss fucking Elizabeth.

I can't with this company.


----------



## TJTheGr81

I guess WWE looked at the 20th Anniversary Raw thread here. I'm cool with this.


----------



## UknowWho

I'm glad Ziggler if feuding with Y2J again they bring out the best of each other whether in matches or on the mic.


----------



## Evilerk

what you like team hell no..I must break them up then..


Trish..sweet baby jesus


----------



## Tommy-V

What a legend!


----------



## Cookie Monster

Even the WWE are telling us to post Trish pics due to the amount of fuckery going on..


----------



## CGS

Miss Patricia Anne Stratigias. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Osize10

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> they should have walked out like that last night, then tonight Kane walks in with DB still on him all "Im not eliminated".


That would have been the greatest moment in wwe history.


----------



## finalnight

Goldfinger said:


> WTF Trish in hall of fame.. before Savage, Undertaker? OK


Taker ain't retired yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kobra860

Trish!!! My favorite Diva!


----------



## Emotion Blur

Definitely deserving of the HoF...Congrats, Trish.


----------



## Blood Bath

Whoever slept with Trish I salute you


----------



## Moto

Trish deserves it.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Trish :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Three Dog

trish goat. back when womens wrestling meant something.


----------



## Borias

Goldfinger said:


> WTF Trish in hall of fame.. before Savage, Undertaker? OK


Doesn't someone have a say if Savage can be in or not, that's blocking it?


----------



## dan the marino

Meh. Okay.


----------



## scrilla

god Trish had absolutely no promo skills.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Freeloader said:


> She should be the main inductee. Best diva of all time, why is she not the premier entry this year?
> 
> Fucking dumb.


Because people ain't paying to see a Trish speech.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

THEY RESPONDED TO THE TRISH STRATUS APPRECIATION!! :lmao


----------



## J-Coke

Love the highlights! So hawt!!


----------



## Macharius

Trish! :mark:


----------



## Xobeh

was that bill demot doing the voice over?


----------



## -XERO-

*HELLZ YEAH!*


----------



## NearFall

Jeritroll strikes again unk


----------



## Honey Bucket

scrilla said:


> expecting the next 9 pages to be stretched by dudes thinking this is the WoW section.


lol @ the next post


----------



## Y2-Jerk

So happy she's in the HOF now can't wait to see Lita put in as well

We need to celebrate sombody start posting trish pics


----------



## Trifektah

God damn Trish is so fiiiiihiiiiihiiiiine


----------



## Shazam!

Can't think of another diva who deserves it more.


----------



## Omega_VIK

About damn time.


----------



## SPCDRI

I want Savage in, dammit.


----------



## Choke2Death

Trish fully deserves it! Greatest diva ever.


----------



## mrmacman

I just learned trish Tits is the only thing that can stop IWC bitching.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Oh Trish...oh the Women's division has fallen since then lol


----------



## bananakin94

YES Trish for the HOF, she deserves it!


----------



## Clique

"There was never ANYONE BETTER" 

That is the fucking truth. I'm marking out.


----------



## bulklogan

I don't usually complain but...... this is one of the worst Raw's i have ever seen. What a mess, stupid comedy skits & unbelievably bad booking, oh & adverts galore.


----------



## HHHGame78

Hey Vince: HERE COMES THE PAIN!


----------



## Shazayum

congrats to trish.


----------



## Awesome22

Triple H about to show up.


----------



## El Barto

Trish legit deserves it.


----------



## Amber B

The Lita fans are about to rage. 
And not even Luna can get in? I just...


----------



## CoverD

The Dude said:


> wow i genuinely almost teared up there for trish. back when womens wrestling meant something.


Back when the title was _called_ the Women's Championship and didn't have a bunch of fairy wings and shit.


----------



## jaymo123

Is it true Rock and Trish hooked up back in the day?


----------



## Green Light

:brock

Please


----------



## jonoaries

Trish Stratus = overrated in every way. But well deserved place in the HOF


----------



## H

In the "hollowed halls of Madison Square Garden"? I think you meant "hallowed", Cole. 

Ooh dat performance review time. I haven't expected Lesnar the last few times everyone else has, but now I expect him. Bork plz.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

scrilla said:


> god Trish had absolutely no promo skills.


Please tell me you're not serious

Oh you aren't? Ok then. Good.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Blood Bath said:


> Whoever slept with Trish I salute you


Thank you kind sir :cool2


----------



## KatKayson

BrothersofD3struct said:


> THEY RESPONDED TO THE TRISH STRATUS APPRECIATION!! :lmao


I like this story better. 

WE ALL HAD A PART IN TRISH'S HOF INDICATION


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good for Trish.


----------



## cmp25

Oh shit I better run out and get that WWE magazine right now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Trish came off as a pedophile in that package.

With the ice cream truck and all.


----------



## zxLegionxz

She deserves it Foley and trish in the HOF should be good


----------



## Kenny

COME ON LESNAR


----------



## Evilerk

Vince is going to show the same camera Vickie used..see there the Shield going to Pauls hotel room..


----------



## Slam_It

Brock in 10 minutes bitches.


----------



## Bushmaster

Spoiler:  Trish


----------



## checkcola

She was an amazing talent and I still remember that nervous promo she cut as the manager of T&A tag team. She came along way after that.


----------



## AnalBleeding

boooooooooooooork time!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

Only Brock could save this show now. Although I'm afraid it might be past saving.


----------



## kobra860

TheAverageGuy said:


> Please tell me you're not serious
> 
> Oh you aren't? Ok then. Good.


He's just trolling like usual.


----------



## TromaDogg

'I want you to bark like a DOG!' :vince


----------



## LigerJ81

I'm happy for Trish, She deserves it Congratz


----------



## NoyK

Trish on that Ice Cream commercial :yum:


----------



## arcslnga

Here comes the pain... Lesnar?


----------



## Cyon

While it's nice to see Trish, all those segments only further emphasized the rotting corpse that is the current Diva division.


----------



## Headliner

She gets in before Sable?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

iwatchwrestling said:


> In the "hollowed halls of Madison Square Garden"? I think you meant "hallowed", Cole.


in fairness, the halls there have been hollowed in the last few months, what with the renovation and all :


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Lesnar ain't coming boys

:brock


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Oh yeah Jericho got BERRIED, he lost his first match back way to go WWE!


----------



## SP103

Fuck was that movie? Rock's kid is in jail so he goes undercover to get him out selling drugs?? 

Just another Gem from the Rock. Doom, Tooth-Fairy, "Stop or my kid gets spooned".


----------



## TJTheGr81

Borias said:


> Doesn't someone have a say if Savage can be in or not, that's blocking it?


Yeah, his brother Lanny I think.


----------



## virus21

LuN™ said:


> Trish on that Ice Cream commercial :yum:


Damn Right


----------



## Xobeh

TromaDogg said:


> 'I want you to bark like a DOG!' :vince


So, Trish, what advice do you have for future divas?
Well, get on your knees, in your underwear and crawl. Then, bark like a dog while crying.
Make sure thousands of people see it.


----------



## cmp25

Don't expect Lesnar until after EC


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> She gets in before Sable?


She's never sued Vince before.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Something big is happening next.

lolnope. lolhhhbrock.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

JTG didn't appear tonight...


----------



## HHHGame78

Well, if Trish is going in, Lita is not far behind.


----------



## Apollosol

Wow. I didn't know Trish was sooooo widely considered the greatest Diva ever. I stopped watching in 03. She was awesome then but I guess she became untouchable from then on....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Trish was particularly great at stripping, getting down on her hands and knees, and barking like a dog.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

oh and people getting upset about people being snubbed for an imaginary "Hall of Fame" are retarded mother fuckers...It's not imaginary b/c it's wrestling, it's imaginary because it legit DOESNT FUCKING EXIST.


----------



## AnalBleeding

paul heyman being reviewed being main event is obviously because something big is gonna happen

lesnar !!!!


----------



## Example

Off to watch this Vince/Heyman segment, hoping for something good but thinking it will disappoint.


----------



## Trifektah

That new Rock movie looks like a straight up straight to Netflix WWE Film


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

arcslnga said:


> Here comes the pain... Lesnar?


We've endured a lot of pain tonight so far.


----------



## BKsaaki

Cookie Monster said:


> So who is the "Greatest of all time" ..
> 
> :lol don't know why I bother wasting my time with clear morons like you.


Oh god,Burn! He called me a moron! I'm melting! :langston


----------



## Honey Bucket

Can't see Lesnar showing up, Vince will probably just fire Heyman and then he returns with Lesnar the next week. Maybe?


----------



## Headliner

KuritaDavion said:


> She's never sued Vince before.


Yeah but she returned to the company in 03 and the word is that Vince always was in love with her.


----------



## Three Dog

IDK how much longer i can defend watching this shit. its getting ridiculous how often EVERY WEEK i keep having to come up with excuses as to why I watch. fpalm


----------



## Kenny

BORK


----------



## JEKingOfKings

HHHGame78 said:


> Well, if Trish is going in, Lita is not far behind.


Next year.


----------



## mrmacman

kobra860 said:


> He's just trolling like usual.


he's not trolling ,if you don't know he is in love with Dwayne man boobs.


----------



## Macharius

I'm not expecting it, but I do sure hope Brock's music hits before the end.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

What about the WHC now?


----------



## scrilla

OMG WHAT COULD THAT ANNOUNCEMENT BE!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Next up - The Performance Review!

Thrill as one person evaluates another!

Marvel as the logic of a man who shouldn't have power fires a guy who really doesn't work there.

HOT EMPLOYMENT ACTION EXPLODES ACROSS YOUR SCREEN!


----------



## kobra860

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> JTG didn't appear tonight...


And why did you expect him to?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

i cant wait til this old fuck kicks off...


----------



## TripleG

Major World Title announcement? 

They are unifying it with the WWE title? Please oh please!


----------



## dan the marino

BOO THIS MAN.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

OMG, VINCE WITH DAT JOBBER ENTRANCE!


----------



## NoyK

DA BOSS is here.

:brock pls that's all I ask


----------



## Blueforce7

Vince with dat jobber entrance.


----------



## Cookie Monster

BKsaaki said:


> Oh god,Burn! He called me a moron! I'm melting! :langston


Poor you.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Who cares about the order in which people go into the HOF? If your a legend your a legend.


----------



## Green Light

Jobber entrance for Vince


----------



## O Fenômeno

I hate vince and love him at the same time.


----------



## TAR

This going to be interesting Brock/Taker?

Nothing?


----------



## cmp25

Hard to believe this guy was once the best heel going 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## almostfamous

Vince is such a mark for himself.


----------



## Draconique

IM VINCE MCMAHON DAMMIT


----------



## Xobeh

Apollosol said:


> Wow. I didn't know Trish was sooooo widely considered the greatest Diva ever. I stopped watching in 03. She was awesome then but I guess she became untouchable from then on....


She was pretty much just another eye candy valet and she built her skills up and is a good wrestler. She's probably considered in the top 10 at least


----------



## kokepepsi

huge swerve coming?
why is this ending the show>


----------



## Aid

We need a "Fuck You Vince" chant for this mostly god-awful show.


----------



## LigerJ81

Vinnie Mac with that Purple Jacket


----------



## Borias

Joker suit?


----------



## Three Dog

heyman shows with brock!!!! awww fuck no such luck


----------



## El Barto

Vince with that jobber entrance. Well I guess its not the jobber entrance anymore since the boss just did it.


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao Even Vince gets the jobber entrance.


----------



## Amber B

This company needs to take several seats and stop jumping the gun. Is Trish worthy of being inducted? Sure. Should she be inducted right now? 









Madusa, Elizabeth, Luna- those broads time should've come years ago.


----------



## wheelysteve

Vince really has turned into everyone's comically out of touch Grandad hasn't he.


----------



## TripleG

Lesnar going to show up?


----------



## Awesome22

kokepepsi said:


> huge swerve coming?
> why is this ending the show>


Triple H will show up.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

if :brock doesnt come back now, then im out...


----------



## SP103

Nice suite Vince. Looks like Barney threw up on the strip.


----------



## BKsaaki

LOL at the guy complaining aout Trish's promo skills.Like it ever mattered


----------



## Omega_VIK

Dat heat.


----------



## dan the marino

heels4life said:


> Who cares about the order in which people go into the HOF? If your a legend your a legend.


Drew Carey, WWE Legend.


----------



## NearFall

Triple H and Brock to return?


----------



## BigWillie54

SP103 said:


> Fuck was that movie? Rock's kid is in jail so he goes undercover to get him out selling drugs??
> 
> Just another Gem from the Rock. Doom, Tooth-Fairy, "Stop or my kid gets spooned".


What? You don't want to see Rock snitching on people to save his 100% white son from the booty warriors in jail?

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TromaDogg

HHHGame78 said:


> Well, if Trish is going in, Lita is not far behind.


:|

_That's what she said!_


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Green Light said:


> Jobber entrance for Vince


He is jobbing to BORK!


----------



## Honey Bucket

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUU'RRRRRREEEEEEE FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRREEEEEE-


----------



## Blood Bath

Heyman loving the ECW chants


----------



## Cyon

dem ecw chants


----------



## TAR

Heyman with that smirk. Somethings happening!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

really hope brock isn'r here tonight dont want to see :brock vs :HHH part 2


----------



## I drink and I know things

We need Lesnar to come out and attack Vince and then HHH come out and attack Lesnar and then Undertaker come out and attack everyone and then Sting can start hitting him with a baseball bat.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I always get the feeling that whenever these two meet whether it's in the ring or a backstage segment, it's just proper hate by both men.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Kayfabe wise, does Paul even have a contract with WWE?


----------



## Blueforce7

dat hand san


----------



## thegame2432

hand sanatizer then touch the mic that he's holding? that explains the WWE logic.


----------



## ABrown

Amber B said:


> This company needs to take several seats and stop jumping the gun. Is Trish worthy of being inducted? Sure. Should she be inducted right now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madusa, Elizabeth, Luna- those broads time should've come years ago.


:lmao that gif


----------



## LigerJ81

ECW Chants


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DAT PURELL.


----------



## Awesome22

fpalm


----------



## Grass420

but now the mic isn't sanatized


----------



## Evilerk

oh Vince your so funny...


----------



## Stone Hot

Brock to come out break Vinces arm and HHH gets revenge for his father in law


----------



## Emotion Blur

It's so quiet in the arena that you can hear individual conversations.


----------



## UknowWho

This should be good.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

"I wanna thank you for this opportunity."


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Vince McMahon is so damn arrogant.


----------



## bananakin94

This segment should be an absolute classic. Two huge personalities that know how to deliver promos with passion


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:lmao Vince asking someone if they've ever lied....


----------



## TripleG

Is Heyman in the principle's office?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

have your ever lied.. lol

that's a SHOOT


----------



## H

Cornette probably loves to see Heyman sweat, kayfabe or not.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Vince hates Heyman so much, you can just tell.


----------



## Amber B

Dat suit


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Paul Heyman only lies about having money to pay his wrestlers.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Vinnie Mac Sr baby


----------



## truk83

Out comes to The Shield?


----------



## SP103

Emotion Blur said:


> It's so quiet in the arena that you can hear individual conversations.


It's so quiet you can hear Heyman's chins farting.


----------



## thekingg

I have a poo poo


----------



## Kezz1178

Vince in the Kimura lock, at his age? His bones will snap like a twiglet


----------



## TAR

Vince & Heyman. These guys have had so many great promos with eachother.


----------



## Evilerk

ZING


----------



## cavs25

Heyman battling Vince with honesty


----------



## Ray

Is that Paul taking a shot at Vinny Mac? :lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding

:bork:


----------



## PacoAwesome

Heyman is the man!


----------



## Dinobot

I'm guessing Vince is going to take his jacket off to reveal an Aces and 8's logo on the back on his shirt.


----------



## TromaDogg




----------



## Ziggler Mark

Oh, Heyman....you gunna tell us that you lied to the ECW employees about selling out to Vince?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Paul Heyman is so great.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

PAUL E FUCKING HEYMAN=GOD


----------



## ABrown

Paul with that GOAT answer

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: for this man


----------



## Trifektah

Heyman Promo GOAT


----------



## Choke2Death

HEYMAN is awesome!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Vince can't hate Paul that much. He used to pay him $1000 bucks per month back in the ECW days and he didn't have to.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Heyman is one of the greatest on the mic. Period.


----------



## TripleG

Wow, that actually sounded pretty convincing.


----------



## CoverD

Bless you Paul Heyman for your sweet sweet promos...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Heyman is fucking GOAT.


----------



## Three Dog

I love you Mr. Heyman, call me a massive mark, but he is the man.


----------



## truk83

I see Vince is dressed for Easter dinner.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

WWE just might sell a few more Paul Heyman Guy shirts tonight.


----------



## kobra860

Vince is honorable? LMAO!!!


----------



## PlayaTaylor

nothing


----------



## El Barto

Kiss that ass Paul


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Heyman's just incredible, the best, the absolute best


----------



## dan the marino

:lmao Heyman is hilarious.

lulz at Vince being an honorable man.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

What was that phrase? Adversity defines a mans character in his darkest hour?

Cena is a stale stubborn shithead then because he's been in his darkest hour and boom, still nada. No adversity


----------



## Bushmaster

Guy is just a natural on the mic. If Heyman had a body like Shelton Benjamin or even Evan Bourne guy would be the greatest ever lol. Why cant talented wrestlers be as good as Heyman on the mic.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Honorable face man.


----------



## cavs25

Vince is such a dick lol


----------



## Draconique

Heyman sounds so genuine in this promo.


----------



## Slam_It

Yeah. Heyman would totally get me to jump off a cliff with his words.


----------



## DMC6162

WWE so just fucking spoiled what's about to happen on twitter lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Vince is just being A STAR right here


----------



## Cyon

Heyman is gold


----------



## Arya Dark

*Paul Heyman if you fuckin' need 'im.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

so much irony in this fucking segment


----------



## Omega_VIK

:heyman IS so honorable.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Oh I'd love for Heyman to just straight up get on that mic and shoot like no fucker has shot before.


----------



## NoyK

TripleG said:


> Wow, that actually sounded pretty convincing.


It's Paul effin' Heyman we are talking about pal :.


----------



## DookieMan

WWE Universe twitter account just tweeted a photo of Lesnar at the arena...


----------



## promoter2003

Kabraxal said:


> I think Punk is legit pissed... course, any wrestler in the back should be fuming at the state of the WWE. It's a joke.


I think so too to be honest lol


----------



## TAR

Heyman, so good.


----------



## -XERO-

Uh oh....


----------



## Three Dog

THIS CLEARLY STAGED FOOTAGE!!!!


----------



## ElTerrible

Really Heyman vs. Vince. I think they are 15 years late.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

SHUT IT OFFF

OFFF

:3


----------



## Arya Dark

*:lmao *


----------



## AnalBleeding

LESNAR IN THE ARENA


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:heyman getting fired...unless Trips/Brock come back.


----------



## Honey Bucket

World's shortest cameraman!


----------



## TripleG

Lazy exposition is lazy.


----------



## NoyK

OH SHIT, HE GOT CAUGHT :vince2


----------



## Slam_It

That dude is right. Twitter WWE just spoiled. lol


----------



## sm0ked0gg

did the camera guy just put tape over the red light lol


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Dat ..... Bork.


----------



## cmp25

Anti f'n climatic to say the least 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg

Busted, Paul. Busted.....


----------



## Amber B




----------



## Mainboy

Yasss


----------



## ShaggyK

Really? This is how this is going down?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

There goes Cena being behind the shield.


----------



## TAR

So Heyman is behind the Shield? Thats it? No swerve no nothing? Cmon man.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

This is awesome.


----------



## Ray

So the Shield are mercenaries?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Told ya'll the Shield attacked Maddox.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Welp... Paul E.'s fucked.


----------



## El Barto

uh oh Paul


----------



## PacoAwesome

Paul Heyman being the fucking Don!


----------



## TJTheGr81

So Punk and Heyman ARE behind the Shield? Eh.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Shield :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Brad is going to die


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Brad is gonna get raped.


----------



## BigWillie54

TNA private investigator camera man

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## dan the marino

In before Sting is the cameraman


----------



## -XERO-

*R.I.P.*


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol, Paul rubbing Maddox's hair.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

God, this segment is a waste of time.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Poor Brad Maddox....


----------



## Pongo

this is awesome


----------



## NoyK

Heyman's face :lol


----------



## Paul Rudd

That was pretty sick.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

This shit is dark


----------



## Dinobot

:heyman is a legend.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Heyman's face :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KatKayson

So why make it super obvious? Dis cum pah e


----------



## cmp25

So fucking stupid. I had so much hope for the Shield. This sucks. Fuck Vince. Fuck WWE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonoaries

Heyman is a gangster!! We have a new Meyer Lansky


----------



## ABrown

:lmao Paul's faces are CLASS


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

is it hot in here, Paul?


----------



## H

Super duper stable. Lesnar, Punk, Shield, Heyman??


----------



## AnalBleeding




----------



## TAR

Did I just watch the Godfather?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

Paul petting Brad with his face in his cheek is my new signature.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I feel like that scene where Joe Pesca is getting made; but then gets killed instead!


----------



## sm0ked0gg

i was really hoping Cena was behind the shield


----------



## bananakin94

Things just got real. Damn.


----------



## Kabraxal

WWE is just getting worse and worse and worse...


----------



## klyon2815

"you got busted"


----------



## Mr. Saintan

Oh God they killed him! Brad Maddox is dead!


----------



## truk83

So Paul is behind the Shield. This is why there is no reason to watch the show. Way too predictable.


----------



## cindel25

Omg I am loving this... Cue the shield to beatdown Vince


----------



## ToddTheBod

Uhhh, I guess it's not Kevin Nash texting himself though, right?


...but it sort of is


----------



## Trifektah

Doesn't prove Paul had the Shield attack the Rock at the Rumble


----------



## Cookie Monster

NEED MORE BORK


----------



## Glass Shatters

3 hours of absolute shit and the show is going over its allotted time? I DON'T EVEN... unk2


----------



## Silent Alarm

:torres


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Wonder what direction shield go from here...


----------



## El Barto

But how does one not notice that camera though? Can't Heyman just bring up his lawsuit against the WWE?


----------



## CGS

YOU GOT BUSTED


----------



## UknowWho

Cue Brock Lesnar


----------



## Blood Bath

that wasn't me lmao


----------



## JBLoser

Well. Damn.


----------



## TripleG

So beating up Brad Maddox is going to keep the secret? Doesn't that just give Maddox more reason to snitch on him? You'd have to kill him to keep him quiet, huh?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Unbelievable what just transpired.


----------



## Nuski

jonoaries said:


> Heyman is a gangster!! We have a new Meyer Lansky


Youve missed all the segments before this huh?


----------



## Amber B

Thought they were going to show the Shield and Heyman having a dinner meeting then Heyman entering their hotel room..oh wait.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

so the shield are just a bunch of mercs then


----------



## Borias

"That wasn't me!" Brilliant!


----------



## Redwood

lolheyman


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

NA NA NA NA 
NA NA NA NA
HEY EHH EHHH EHHH
GOODBYEEEE!

Oh hey there Vickie this happened the chant happened to her as well and she came back.


hmmm...


----------



## Ziggler Mark

i wanna know who the cameraman was....maybe it was hornswoggle?


----------



## Ray

Heyman is GOAT :heyman


----------



## Marston

lol this is so stupid it was so obvious and they still went through with it

this company is stupid


----------



## dan the marino

Paul Heyman is a decent and honorable man.

Oh god please make a reference to Linda trying to scam her way to a senate seat Heyman please and I will die happy.


----------



## cmp25

I'm so pissed 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown

Vince needs to reward that initiative 

:lmao "It wasn't me." 

It was the other guy with the skullet ponytail


----------



## Glass Shatters

SHIELD TO TRIPLE POWER BOMB MCMAHON :mark:


----------



## Cyon

"That wasn't me"

I don't know about you guys, but I believe Paul Heyman.


----------



## Cookie Monster

These fans should be booing this. Do they not realise Heyman is the GOAT?


----------



## Macharius

THE PAIN IS COMING! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao OMG Heyman is so great at being a slimey scumbag.


----------



## KatKayson

Monday Night Raw said:


> Wonder what direction shield go from here...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

THICK NEW YORK JEWISH ACCENT :drake1


----------



## kobra860

Success with ECW? OK...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

BECAUSE OF MAH SUCCESS WITH ECW
BECAUSE OF MAH SUCCESS WITH CEE MM PUNKKKK


----------



## Kabraxal

Can they just move Raw to saturday mornings? It's clear the audience they want is the saturday morning dreck at this point...


----------



## TripleG

When is Lesnar coming out?


----------



## O Fenômeno

'Thick Jewish-New York accent'

:lmao

Fkin Great!!


----------



## genocide_cutter

They better not get rid of Paul Heyman


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao Heyman is great. 
Does this make the Shield mercenaries for hire.


----------



## Equilibrium

Heyman making some good points

bama


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

TNA sucks. Their random swerve storylines that make no sense are dumb and I hate how they always just feature old timers. Also, way too much stupid stuff on TV.


----------



## cmp25

Fuck this company. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Heyman just kills it every time


----------



## BKsaaki

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao OMG Heyman is so great at being a slimey scumbag.


He's born to do that


----------



## Ray

Oh look, Vince listening to his fans for the first time...


----------



## Blueforce7

YOU'REEEEEEEEEEEE F- LESNAR THEME


----------



## TAR

Is this like the 5th time Heyman has been fired?


----------



## Dinobot

:mark:


----------



## Trifektah

Fuck off, Vince.

You can't fire Heyman from being PUNK's manager


----------



## ToddTheBod

Can we get Brock Lesnar or the Shield breaking this up or something? C'mon this is so dumb.


----------



## dan the marino

Heyman is such a great actor. I can't get over it.


----------



## Loudness

Where's Lesnar?


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Yes! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## El Barto

It wasn't Paul Heyman. It was Saul Heimlich


----------



## NoyK

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Yssssssss


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

BOIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORKPQK F
Q


----------



## wheelysteve

"That was an impersonator"? Oh come on, either Paul Heyman or the scriptwriters can come up with something better than that. Heyman is still fucking gold though.

LESNAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaddw

:mark:


----------



## TripleG

BROCK FUCKING LESNAR!!!


----------



## KatKayson

BROCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

BORKKKKK!!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

BROCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

YESSSS
OHMYGOD I HAD THE BIGGEST FANBOY ROAR


----------



## Ham and Egger

The BEAST IS BACK!


----------



## Tommy-V

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Black_Power

OH SHIT!!!


----------



## -XERO-

*THERE YA GO!*


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: BROOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK LESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSNARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Honey Bucket

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Choke2Death

BORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:brock


----------



## HHHGame78

TOLD YA!


----------



## UknowWho

:mark: LESNAR


----------



## RockCold

LENSAR!!!!!!1


----------



## Skullduggery

Oh fuck


----------



## Three Dog

AAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElTerrible

It was me, me all along vince moment coming. :lmao


----------



## Redwood

LESNAR!


----------



## PacoAwesome

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! HERE COMES THE PAIN BITCH!!!!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

:brock


----------



## cindel25

Hey Brock!


----------



## Cookie Monster

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## thegame2432

brock to the rescue


----------



## Evilerk

never been more happy to see Brock


----------



## Ziggler Mark

VINCE DIDNT SAY THE WORD FIRED, YOU'RE STILL EMPLOYED!

*WWE LOGIC
*


----------



## BHfeva

OH MY GOD ~!


----------



## scrilla

BORK


----------



## TromaDogg

Bork is here to save the day!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:mark:


----------



## Superboy-Prime

FUCKING LESNARS BACK


----------



## Green Light

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ABrown

:lmao Paul future endeavoured 

THE PAIN!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

Was Heyman ever hired by WWE. I thought he was employed by Punk.


----------



## JBLoser

BROCK PLZ


----------



## Borias

AND THE SHOW JUST GOT SAVED


----------



## codyj123_321

Brock behind the shield.


----------



## Swa9ga

BROCK LESNAR BABY!!!


----------



## klyon2815

Here comes the pain!!!!!


----------



## Blood Bath

more Goats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Vince gonna get killed!


----------



## Glass Shatters

BORK! BORK! BORK!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81

BROCK LESNAR OMG OMG OMG OMFG


----------



## Moto

BORK!


----------



## Slam_It

Saving the show!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KILL THE OLD FUCK!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™

I have never been so happy to see Brock Lesnar in my life.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Just what we need the return of Brock Lesnar


----------



## Arya Dark

*Yeah I do the Brock dance.... so what.*


----------



## Freeloader

LuN™ said:


> DA BOSS is here.
> 
> :brock pls that's all I ask


Brock vs Rock or Brock vs Rock? 

:brock


----------



## kokepepsi

fuck the asshole who posted the pic and spoiled this


----------



## TJTheGr81

BORK :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight

ToddTheBod said:


> Can we get Brock Lesnar or the Shield breaking this up or something? C'mon this is so dumb.


Wish granted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bananakin94

THA BORK!!!!!!


----------



## Cyon

Here comes the pain!


----------



## SP103

Lazer eyes on Vinny.


----------



## Dinobot

The Bork is back!


----------



## TAR

Predictable, we all knew Brock was coming out.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> TNA sucks. Their random swerve storylines that make no sense are dumb and I hate how they always just feature old timers. Also, way too much stupid stuff on TV.


I love ya man.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Called this part, now I wonder if HHH comes out like I said. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NearFall

DA BORK!


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Lesnar :mark:


----------



## El Barto

BROCK!!!!!!


----------



## CGS

BORK LASERRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

fairly certain we're getting Taker/Brock for Mania


----------



## Awesome22

So that's why Vince gave everyone such a shitty show.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

lesnar looks dangerous tonight


----------



## Xobeh

brock behind shield, jealous of punk


----------



## Blueforce7

They mixed up his theme a little. I like it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

LOL HEYMAN

"I had this under control"


----------



## BHfeva

GOOSEBUMPS!


----------



## TromaDogg

Oh my God! He's just f5'd the Chairman! :cole3


----------



## BKsaaki

I jizzed on the screen


----------



## mjames74

shit just got real vinnie


----------



## thekingg

UNEXPECTEDLY !!! BREAKING NEWS !!! I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD HAPPEN !!! 
UNEXPECTEDLY !!! BREAKING NEWS !!! I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD HAPPEN !!! 
UNEXPECTEDLY !!! BREAKING NEWS !!! I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD HAPPEN !!! 

*LADIES AND GENTS. BROCK LESNAR MR NO MORE DATES FOR THE YEAR !!!*


----------



## ShaggyK

"I had this under control" Heyman is great


----------



## Swa9ga

Here comes the mother fickin paaaaaain!


----------



## Borias

Do Rock and Brock wear the same track pants?


----------



## arcslnga

Hahaha nice knew it!!!!


----------



## CoverD

Damn Brock has some insane cauliflower ear...


----------



## Arcade

kokepepsi said:


> fuck the asshole who posted the pic and spoiled this


I know, right?


----------



## kobra860

Please don't give him a microphone.


----------



## NoyK

Damn those are some loud "Lesnar" chants.


----------



## TripleG

They gonna make out?


----------



## dan the marino

BREAK HIM


----------



## ABrown

Brock trying to Eskimo kiss


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

eskimo kiss!


----------



## sm0ked0gg

ugly ears lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

It's so going to be Triple H and Lesnar.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

OMFG
BROCK
FUCKING
LESNAR
OMFG


----------



## Emotion Blur

Why did they slightly change his theme?


----------



## Blood Bath

Stone Cold to save Vince


----------



## klyon2815

Lights go out....dong


----------



## TAR

F5.


----------



## thekingg

yellow hillbilly teeth


----------



## Hotdiggity11

LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah I do the Brock dance.... so what.*




Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## Three Dog

F5
F5
F5
F5
F5


----------



## Ziggler Mark

INCOMING F5!

oh and Brock signed a 2 year deal...this is gunna be regular.


----------



## Choke2Death

Only way to perfect it would be the GONG!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

KILL HIM!


----------



## cmp25

Yes!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG

F-5!!!


----------



## ABrown

:lmao Paul trying to give Vince the heads up

"please leave the ring, Vince"


----------



## SpeedStick

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Vince is dead


----------



## NoyK

THE PAIN HAS RETURNED :mark:


----------



## Paul Rudd

AWESOME


----------



## TromaDogg

:lmao Called it.


----------



## Dinobot

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DMC6162

YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Vince :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

Vince and his old ass still bumping! :vince


----------



## sbuch

Brock looking after his boy that's what's good 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redwood

:mark:


----------



## cindel25

Lol :yes


----------



## RockCold

F5 MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## UknowWho

:yes F5
:HHH I LOVE YOU POPS


----------



## Cyon

F5!!!


----------



## Blood Bath

Holy shit :lmao


----------



## sm0ked0gg

vince still taking good bumps....


----------



## Omega_VIK

Paul with those acting skills.


----------



## Pongo

god i love brock


----------



## Shazam!

F-5 to Vince.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Well HHH next week that's for sure. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJTheGr81

Paul E is just so fucking great. "WHAT DID YOU DO?"


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:brock F5 :vince


----------



## scrilla

Vince is a crazy motherfucker


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

BORK PLS 

BORK STAHP


----------



## El Barto

That F-5 tho !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

Damn, I love Brock. Just a machine.


----------



## Clique

He killed Vince :lmao


----------



## Your_Solution

Heyman is GREATNESS


----------



## Amber B

So if Heyman is paying the Shield, why did they goof and interfere in the match anyway?
Dem holes.


----------



## Slam_It

F5!

But why is Heyman so adamant that Brock not do anything? Hmmm?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Cool to see Bork back I guess, I wonder if after these 3 hours and ten minutes of horridity though, will ratings be up next week?


----------



## Borias

And that MF'er just dances while Paul pleads for it to be done. Brilliant.


----------



## finalnight

Where is the good for nothing son in law?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JBLoser

F-5!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

"OMG YOU BROKE HIS ARM OMG YOU BROKE HIS ARMMM!" (SLOWLY PUTS NECK PROTECTION ON VINCE)

"YOU BROKE HIS ARMMM!"


----------



## O Fenômeno

Damn vince landed on his back,...pretty cool rotation :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome

Fuck yeah, Lesnar is such a beast!


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao this is awesome. Paul Heyman is great. Loved the way Brock was just pointing him to the corner.


----------



## Doktor

_CM Punk and Brock working together now?_


----------



## H

dat bork


----------



## Kabraxal

It was sorta predictable... but I'll take Vince getting the shit beat out of him any day!


----------



## Freeloader

Predictable, as was the Royal Rumble. 

:favre3


----------



## Xobeh

that's it?


----------



## Stone Hot

HHH gets revenge for his father in law at WM this is just like Orton vs HHH from 2009


----------



## DFUSCMAN

DAT BORK


----------



## HHHGame78

Dammit, wanted him to break the arm. Oh well.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So anyone still gonna act like Lesnar/HHH isn't happening?


----------



## genocide_cutter

Now when are they gonna bring back stone Cold?


----------



## Swa9ga

What a way to end the show.

ECW ECW ECW ECW EVW


----------



## Joseph92

I don't know about anyone else, but I was laughing that whole segment hearing Paul in the background. :lmao


----------



## sm0ked0gg

were people really chanting ECW as they faded out??


----------



## The Brown Horatio

who was the idiot who posted the lesnar pic just before he came out, completely ruined the segment


----------



## Blood Bath

If we get a super stable of Heyman, Punk, Lesnar and The Shield...........


----------



## Blueforce7

Slam_It said:


> F5!
> 
> But why is Heyman so adamant that Brock not do anything? Hmmm?


Because he knows how vindictive Vince is. He did the same thing with Punk a few months back.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Who thought that in 2013 we'd be ending a Monday Night Raw on ECW chants 

:lmao


----------



## Kenny

BORKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

The Shield is a mercenary wrestling stable? The new APA? lol

BROOOOOCK...LEESSSNAAAR...


----------



## Paul Rudd

Brock just shattered every bone in Vinces body


----------



## Ziggler Mark

thekingg said:


> UNEXPECTEDLY !!! BREAKING NEWS !!! I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD HAPPEN !!!
> UNEXPECTEDLY !!! BREAKING NEWS !!! I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD HAPPEN !!!
> UNEXPECTEDLY !!! BREAKING NEWS !!! I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD HAPPEN !!!
> 
> *LADIES AND GENTS. BROCK LESNAR MR NO MORE DATES FOR THE YEAR !!!*


don't you feel stupid


http://tinyurl.com/b987e4m


----------



## KatKayson

Anyone see Brock vs Cm Punk coming I know its a long shot.... But Brock to cost Punk tittle at EC?


----------



## truk83

Amber B said:


> So if Heyman is paying the Shield, why did they goof and interfere in the match anyway?
> Dem holes.


Agreed. It's pretty bad.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Amber B said:


> So if Heyman is paying the Shield, why did they goof and interfere in the match anyway?
> Dem holes.


We could have a punk v heyman angle coming.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

So this will be a rehash of Orton/HHH from WM 25. Dem rematches man.


----------



## TAR

Kind of Predictable, I knew Brock was coming out before Vince said you're fired, but still a great way to end a real disappointing Raw.


----------



## Xobeh

The Brown Horatio said:


> who was the idiot who posted the lesnar pic just before he came out, completely ruined the segment


blame wwe's twitter. WWE spoiled it themselves about 7-8 minutes before Lesnar's music hit.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Just because something awesome happened don't get a fucking hard on and forget how shit wwe is with more than half of their program, by the way.


----------



## denjin09

So this just set up Bork vs mr Hs


----------



## KuritaDavion

Amber B said:


> So if Heyman is paying the Shield, why did they goof and interfere in the match anyway?
> Dem holes.


Either they didn't think anyone would notice or The Shield got pissed when Punk called them out and went on their own.

Heyman made that last segment.


----------



## Draconique

Vince looked like he just shit himself after he landed.


----------



## Shazayum

I got happy when Brock came back then I realized this is leading towards Brock/HHH 2. Fuck this company.


----------



## kokepepsi

Props for vince for taking that bump, damn he took it well

Again fuck the guy who posted the pic I hope you die of aids and cancer mixed with some alzhimers and the flu.


----------



## scrilla

Ziggler Mark said:


> INCOMING F5!
> 
> oh and Brock signed a 2 year deal...*this is gunna be regular*.


i know i made the mistake of doubting you last night, but i wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Example

Legitimacy has returned, Triple H/Lesnar II and Rock/Cena II at Mania.

It's all about the rematches.


----------



## arcslnga

Yep saw this coming,


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

So Brock F5's Vince for no reason. They couldn't find a better way to write this rematch?


----------



## DMC6162

Great ending segment, too bad it's leading to Brock/God II


----------



## cindel25

Amber B said:


> So if Heyman is paying the Shield, why did they goof and interfere in the match anyway?
> Dem holes.


Paul said he paid them and they don't keep coming back for more. I'm guess he paid them to interfere once and just left it at that. It was probably The Shield own decision to interfere that match.


----------



## jaymo123

Damn, I wish Brock vs. Lesnar wasn't happening again just like Cena vs. Rock. Here's hoping Rock/Cena/Punk takes place instead.


----------



## KatKayson

heels4life said:


> Brock just shattered every bone in Vinces body



All 2 of them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Amber B said:


> So if Heyman is paying the Shield, why did they goof and interfere in the match anyway?
> Dem holes.


Just like you said. It wasn't until Punk denounced/berated them publicly on Friday that they decided to fuck him over.


----------



## Trifektah

Heyman had Shield interfere in Rock/Punk because he thought he could get away with it if the lights were off.

Pretty simple


----------



## checkcola

Great plot development. The Shield's creed is a fraud, apparently, Brad got beat down in a dark room, Paul E. can lie like no other and Brock came back to help his manager (his help being the worst thing possible).


----------



## Apollosol

truk83 said:


> Agreed. It's pretty bad.


Heyman didn't think Punk could beat Rock


----------



## JBLoser

Brock. Punk. Ambrose. Rollins. Reigns.

DANGEROUS ALLIANCE REBOOT PLZ


----------



## finalnight

heels4life said:


> Brock just shattered every bone in Vinces body


Doubt it, Vince is still pretty ripped

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SP103

Well if they do want Taker/Brock they need a quick build-up to a match at EC with HHH/Brock where he destroys him again then Vince gets Taker to take him on.


----------



## Headliner

H needs to get his win back for no real reason at all.


----------



## Arcade

That whole segment made Raw 10 times better. A good Raw tonight. I wish the show maintained consistency, which most Raw's failed to do this year. No terrible episodes of Monday Night Raw this month for me. January has been a solid month for WWE.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Could have sworn I made a post somewhere on this forum that the night after the Rumble, Brock would attack Vince. And people said no, it was a bad idea and wasn't going to happen.

Just like when I said the night after Extreme Rules, Brock was going to attack HHH. And people said that wouldn't happen. Months and months in advance, I predicted this shit and let me guess, people are marking out now.

Foreshadowing


----------



## NoLeafClover

WHELP, that just cemented Lesnar vs. HHH II.

Cool. WWE hanging their hat on two rematches at Wrestlemania.

Smart.


----------



## ElTerrible

Swa9ga said:


> What a way to end the show.
> 
> ECW ECW ECW ECW EVW


:lmao:lmao

Paul must have genuinely loved that part.


----------



## scrilla

most of the matches on this show were a snoozefest. segments were good beside The Roid pandering. Punk managed to make the save though.


----------



## TheKaiser

It'll be Brock-Rock-Cena at WM isn't this obvious?

Punk will get a non-title match, maybe against Austin or Taker...


----------



## JC00

So technically Heyman has a stable of Punk, Lesnar and The Shield. Too bad Elimination Chamber wasn't War Games


----------



## cmp25

I'm still pissed Punk and Paul are behind the Shield. Way too predictable 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket

So I guess that's why the majority of the show sucked absolute balls to make up for Lesnar returning.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Fuck no...

Rock/Cena II
HHH/Lesnar II

What a Wrestlemania fpalm

AJ vs Kaitlyn may end up being the match I'm most excited for.


----------



## TJTheGr81

So now that we know Shield was working for Paul E, are they gonna drop the mercenary deal and make them Heyman guys?


----------



## RockCold

ECW ECW ECW ECW!


----------



## Cookie Monster

cmp25 said:


> I'm still pissed Punk and Paul are behind the Shield. Way too predictable
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Punk isn't behind it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

scrilla said:


> i know i made the mistake of doubting you last night, but i wouldn't go that far.


you're still bitter that i was right about you wasting your 1%er money :troll 

Yeh, to say it will be regular is probably going a little far. But he's going to be a more frequent sight on the show than Rock. That's a really good thing.


----------



## kobra860

NoLeafClover said:


> WHELP, that just cemented Lesnar vs. HHH II.
> 
> Cool. WWE hanging their hat on two rematches at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Smart.


Both with predictable winners.


----------



## Trifektah

Just imagine if they put that much thought into every segment.


----------



## checkcola

KuritaDavion said:


> Either they didn't think anyone would notice or The Shield got pissed when Punk called them out and went on their own.
> 
> Heyman made that last segment.


Also, remember, the mob hired the joker and the joker did what he wanted. "This town deserves a better class of criminal"... The Shield aren't just goons.


----------



## zxLegionxz

I marked for Brock too bad this means HHH gets his boring win back in the biggest waste of talent and potential matches the WWE has ever had oh well still hopping they fix this shit and make it Rock/Brock


----------



## DogSaget

DogSaget said:


> bork incoming



called it.


----------



## scrilla

no clue why the crowd was chanting ECW. Shane Douglas must have been there.


----------



## Jim Force

Arcade said:


> That whole segment made Raw 10 times better. A good Raw tonight.


Geat ready for another show filled with lingerie pillow action next week.

The people have spoken.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Arcade said:


> That whole segment made Raw 10 times better. A good Raw tonight. I wish the show maintained consistency, which most Raw's failed to do this year. No terrible episodes of Monday Night Raw this month for me. January has been a solid month for WWE.


Are you serious? Good RAW tonight? Standards really are low these days.


----------



## dan the marino

Punk/Rock was great again, Punk especially was on fire all night. Sandow/Seamus was a nice tv match and Del Rio's beatdown was well done, if a bit on the long side. The ending was great of course, I absolutely love Heyman, that guy is gold. I can think of only a handful of people who play their character as well as him.

The rest of the show was pretty horrible though, made even worse knowing this is supposed to be the buildup to Wrestlemania.


----------



## TheKaiser

WWE setting up for:


----------



## TromaDogg

jaymo123 said:


> Damn, *I wish Brock vs. Lesnar wasn't happening again*


Brock's fighting himsself? And he's fought himself before?

:damn


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

KIM JONG OH NO YOU DIDN'T BROCK LESNAR!


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Great finish. Unfortunately.. leading into Trips/Lesnar.


----------



## Valdarok

Punk Face Turn and match against Brock?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

>Lesnar shows up
>Everybody gets excited and forgives the show for being terrible, despite the fact that 3:05 of it sucked, and this is just leading to the HHH/Bork II which everybody already was saying is happening. fpalm


----------



## JBLoser

Then again The Shield fucked Punk over so I guess we can settle for Brock + The Shield


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Raw with pics/gifs/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/wwe-monday-night-raw-1282013-results.html

Shots from the show:


----------



## Bushmaster

It should take Brock breaking Stephs arm for HHH to want revenge. Good way to end a dreadful show.


----------



## Lok

Vinnie Mac is BROKEN in half!


----------



## H

cmp25 said:


> I'm still pissed Punk and Paul are behind the Shield. Way too predictable
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know what you mean about being predictable, but there's just something about a stable with Lesnar, Punk, and the Shield led by Heyman that makes me :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Huganomics

Lesnar's promo was better than Rock's.


----------



## Tim Legend

I enjoyed what I saw, but I only saw the last hour...

:brock 

EC-dub 
EC-dub 
EC- dub


----------



## Cyon

Since I only got to see the final hour of this RAW, I can only only assume the first two hours ranged between abysmal and mediocre. I guess the only noteworthy segments were the Punk/Rock promos, Jericho, and the Paul Heyman segment.


----------



## RockCold

I enjoyed that RAW. Rock/Punk was great, Y2J too and of course Lensar return. Them three things made the show good, all the other shit well was shit.


----------



## TromaDogg

Are there going to be any original, never seen befofe main events at Wrestlemania this year?


----------



## Trifektah

Seriously, you are reading too much into the Shield's interference at the Rumble.

They weren't trying to screw over Punk.

Heyman sent them out to help Punk because he thought he would get away with it with the lights off. 

Think about it, if they wanted to screw over Punk they wouldn't have shut the lights off. They would've done it as blatantly as possible.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm quite upset that Mania is involving TWO REMATCHES!!:cussin:
Damn i wanted new main matches..fuck!!!


----------



## Headliner

Valdarok said:


> Punk Face Turn and match against Brock?


That doesn't make any sense. Since Brock came to the aid of his manager, Triple H will come to the aid of his father in law and to exact revenge against Brock.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Well, think about it guys, the two guys heading the company right now are Brock Lesnar and The Rock. Who woulda thunk?


----------



## Mainboy

iwatchwrestling said:


> I know what you mean about being predictable, but there's just something about a stable with Lesnar, Punk, and the Shield led by Heyman that makes me :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Which will get completely buried by cena


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Cyon said:


> Since I only got to see the final hour of this RAW, I can only only assume the first two hours ranged between abysmal and mediocre. I guess the only noteworthy segments were the Punk/Rock promos, Jericho, and the Paul Heyman segment.


And a decent match between RKO/Cesaro and a solid tables match between Sheamus/Sandow.

Oh yeah...

Jericho owned Ziggler's dead weight -- AJ and Big E.


----------



## WWE

The great khali was amazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## scrilla

people can complain all they want, but WM will do a record buyrate and that's what matters to the WWE lol.


also for anyone interested BRYAN "SUPER "THE GOAT" CHICO" ALVAREZ is on ABC Nightline tonight coming up pretty damn soon.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I can see Brock and Triple H being Hell In A Cell.


----------



## Marv95

_Terrible_ show and I have no desire for Brock/HHH AGAIN.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Isn't it funny they showed RuPaul drag race commercials before the rock came on COICNEDENCE???


----------



## The Brown Horatio

it's gonna be painful watching the Lesnar vs HHH 2 borefest at mania, would have preffered brock vs cena or rock than a rehash of that awful summerslam match


----------



## TJC93

I'd love it if HHH came out next week to confront Lesnar and Pedigree'd Vince instead.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

Bork should have a match vs The Moz! :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm suddenly thinking of NOT ordering Mania this year...i dont care for two rematches....as good as they sound on paper..i wanted something new.

What a wasted Mania....all year waiting for two damn rematches.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

My highlights.

Punk's breakdown in the ring: Well done
Rock's promo followed by Rock/Punk promo: both work great together
Sheamus vs Sandow: was BOSS
Lesnar's return: Epic


----------



## ColtofPersonality

TJC93 said:


> I'd love it if HHH came out next week to confront Lesnar and Pedigree'd Vince instead.


with dat Russo swerve? :russo


----------



## cavs25

Why is it that MANIA MAIN EVENT has two of the most fucking predictable matches in a long ass time?
Throw the streak in there too
You know Taker isn't losing....(especially not to Punk)


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol, "It wasn't me." is the line of the year.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I still think we'll get Punk/Rock/Cena at Mania.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

TromaDogg said:


> Are there going to be any original, never seen befofe main events at Wrestlemania this year?


And that's the problem, everybody is bitching about Wrestlemania being rematches, yet beg for Rock/Brock or Taker/Brock, both of which happened before and at this time, neither man logically being able to compete in such a physical match with Brock.


Seriously, I wish people would think. Any main event match capable of being a huge money deal involving Brock Lesnar that doesn't have him against Punk will be a rematch.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Everyone instantly forgets that the majority of the show was absolutely fucking atrocious. Maybe 45 minutes of it was decent. 45 minutes out of a 3 hour show is abysmal.

Loved Punk/Rock and Heyman/Vince/Lesnar. The only good things about that train wreck.


----------



## kickhisheadin

I'm thinking HHH/Lesnar happens at EC. Punk turns helps HHH win leading to Lesnar vs. Punk Wrestlemania. HHH don't draw as a face.


----------



## TJC93

ColtofPersonality said:


> with dat Russo swerve? :russo


Yes.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Chan Hung said:


> I'm suddenly thinking of NOT ordering Mania this year...i dont care for two rematches....as good as they sound on paper..i wanted something new.


Then don't. Accept the fact that fans not in the IWC want to see Rock/Cena II and HHH seeking revenge against Vince. I'm sick of hardcore fans threatening to do this and that. It's not like the whole show will revolve around those matches. We will probably get CM Punk-Taker which I'd love to see as well as Ziggler, Jericho, Daniel Bryan -- other internet guys.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

im glad i missed this...I dont like Tensai by any stretch, but that is just ridiculously embarrassing.


----------



## HeelKofiKingston

How the hell does that mean Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar? 
It can easily still be Brock vs. Taker. HHH has "ties" into Taker after last year. Think people. Use your brains. 

Rock vs. Cena 2
Lesnar vs. Taker
Punk vs. Triple H (special referee Stone Cold)
Del Rio vs. Sheamus vs. Orton
Ziggler vs. Jericho
Ryback vs. Show
Tag Titles

problem solved.


----------



## Garrettk

If Heyman says it wasnt him in the video it wasnt him. It was Rikishi paying off the shield so Rock would win by disqualification. He did it for the Rock. He did it for the people.


----------



## H

Mainboy said:


> Which will get completely buried by cena


Eh, if it were just Shield v. Cena, I MIGHT agree, but since it's basically a super stable, I think Cena stays away from it. Especially since he's focused on DAT ROCK.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Everyone instantly forgets that the majority of the show was absolutely fucking atrocious. *Maybe 45 minutes of it was decent. *45 minutes out of a 3 hour show is abysmal.


the commercials dont count as "part of the show"

although, there are so many of them, they might as well be.


----------



## Trifektah

HeelKofiKingston said:


> How the hell does that mean Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar?
> It can easily still be Brock vs. Taker. HHH has "ties" into Taker after last year. Think people. Use your brains.
> 
> Rock vs. Cena 2
> Lesnar vs. Taker
> Punk vs. Triple H (special referee Stone Cold)
> Del Rio vs. Sheamus vs. Orton
> Ziggler vs. Jericho
> Ryback vs. Show
> Tag Titles
> 
> problem solved.


Delusional is the only word for this.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

And then people complain and bitch about the matches being predictable. How would Brock/Taker or Brock/Rock be any less predictable? The streak isn't ending and it's dumb to have Rock close out WM with another victory, only to disappear for a few months.

Every variation will be predictable. And what happened tonight means nothing. Wait till we see something built up. For all we know, Punk could win the title back at EC and face Brock at WM. You never know.


----------



## TJC93

Ziggler Mark said:


> im glad i missed this...I dont like Tensai by any stretch, but that is just ridiculously embarrassing.


You must have missed the Khali segment.

Even the commentators didn't know what to do


----------



## Stad

Good raw minus the lame ass comedy acts. Punk was gold on the mic again and The Shield beat down of the 3 superheros was amazing as well and of course BORK LAZER IS BACK!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Ziggler Mark said:


> im glad i missed this...I dont like Tensai by any stretch, but that is just ridiculously embarrassing.


Missed that as well. Did Punk have a promo at the beginning of Raw?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

TheAverageGuy said:


> Just because something awesome happened don't get a fucking hard on and forget how shit wwe is with more than half of their program, by the way.





Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> >Lesnar shows up
> >Everybody gets excited and forgives the show for being terrible, despite the fact that 3:05 of it sucked, and this is just leading to the HHH/Bork II which everybody already was saying is happening. fpalm


We're just saying.


----------



## TromaDogg

Deandre Cole said:


> And that's the problem, everybody is bitching about Wrestlemania being rematches, yet beg for Rock/Brock or Taker/Brock, both of which happened before and at this time, neither man logically being able to compete in such a physical match with Brock.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I wish people would think. Any main event match capable of being a huge money deal involving Brock Lesnar that doesn't have him against Punk will be a rematch.


To be fair, I think there's a massive difference between redoing matches that happened a decade ago and redoing ones that only happened within the last 12 fucking months though.


----------



## jm99

Deandre Cole said:


> And that's the problem, everybody is bitching about Wrestlemania being rematches, yet beg for Rock/Brock or Taker/Brock, both of which happened before and at this time, neither man logically being able to compete in such a physical match with Brock.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I wish people would think. Any main event match capable of being a huge money deal involving Brock Lesnar that doesn't have him against Punk will be a rematch.


There's a massive difference between a rematch from 10 years ago and one from last year. Taker was still biker taker the last time he faced Lesnar (and it wasn't at Mania for the streak), and Rock was much, much smaller than Lesnar, whereas now he's physically as big as Brock. The dynamics between these matches would be hugely different from the previous ones, whereas the Rock/Cena and HHH/Lesnar rematches would be basically the same, not to mention those rematches would be much more predictable than Rock/Brock (Brock/Taker would still be fairly predictable but still less than Rock/Cena 2 or HHH/Lesnar 2).


----------



## Stad

Punk was also nice enough to give Rocky a rematch at EC!! He's still champ and BITW!!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

What about an 8 man tag at WrestleMania 29?

Brock Lesnar, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins vs. Triple H, Ryback, Sheamus & Randy Orton


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Deandre Cole said:


> And then people complain and bitch about the matches being predictable. How would Brock/Taker or Brock/Rock be any less predictable? The streak isn't ending and it's dumb to have Rock close out WM with another victory, only to disappear for a few months.
> 
> Every variation will be predictable. And what happened tonight means nothing. Wait till we see something built up. For all we know, Punk could win the title back at EC and face Brock at WM. You never know.


Hence why giving the rock the title was stupid.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

TJC93 said:


> You must have missed the Khali segment.
> 
> Even the commentators didn't know what to do


I saw that, and posted accordingly during it...I was unaware that Tensai had dressed up in lingerie.


----------



## Huganomics

Let me go ahead and bookmark all of these "yawn predictable Rock/Cena and Lesnar/HHH" posts to laugh at when Rock/Cena/Punk and Lesnar/Taker are made official.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Awesome Raw, bad parts: Cena, dance off, karaoke, and the Divas shit. Rest was goodness, love seeing people calling it the worst Raw of all time.


----------



## Clique

For some reason I have a feeling it's not going to be Trips/Brock II and Trips is going to bring in Taker to stop the beast at Mania.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Vince should consider himself lucky that Rock and Lesnar are prepared to go through this garbage. If they weren't, WWE would be in fucking trouble.

No use saving all the good shit for after you've pissed off pretty much everyone watching with some of the most embarrassing segments ever seen on a "wrestling" show. 

I don't care for ratings, but I can't wait to see the number this piece of shit drew.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Huganomics said:


> Let me go ahead and bookmark all of these "yawn predictable Rock/Cena and Lesnar/HHH" posts to laugh at when Rock/Cena/Punk and Lesnar/Taker are made official.


I hope you're right.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

TromaDogg said:


> To be fair, I think there's a massive difference between redoing matches that happened a decade ago and redoing ones that only happened within the last 12 fucking months though.


But at the same time, do you really expect a damn near crippled Undertaker or Mr. Hollywood movie star to really go out there and get fucked up for 20-30 minutes in a match with Brock? You know it will be physical.

And at the same time, it is not a complete FACT that we'll even get Brock/HHH or Cena/Rock. I understand people want what they want but seriously, complaining about a PPV that is over 2 months away, with no announced matches?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Clique said:


> For some reason I have a feeling it's not going to be Trips/Brock II and Trips is going to bring in Taker to stop the beast at Mania.


With Triple H as referee.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

SideTableDrawer said:


> Awesome Raw, bad parts: Cena, dance off, karaoke, and the Divas shit. Rest was goodness, love seeing people calling it the worst Raw of all time.


What was so bad about Cena? He totally put over CM Punk in ways others could never do. He made CM Punk look better than he probably is.


----------



## jm99

Huganomics said:


> Let me go ahead and bookmark all of these "yawn predictable Rock/Cena and Lesnar/HHH" posts to laugh at when Rock/Cena/Punk and Lesnar/Taker are made official.


I don't think Rock/Cena and HHH/Lesnar will actually happen, its just that if they do theresultsl be incredibly predictable.


----------



## TromaDogg

Huganomics said:


> Let me go ahead and bookmark all of these "yawn predictable Rock/Cena and Lesnar/HHH" posts to laugh at when Rock/Cena/Punk and Lesnar/Taker are made official.


I honestly hope you're right, and I'll laugh along with you if you are.


----------



## NO!

At this point, I'd rather have Punk vs. Rock vs. Cena at Wrestlemania as well ass Taker vs. Brock. It's not how I would've booked the show initially, but now that Rock won the title and Cena won the Rumble...

After what happened on Raw (I skipped most of the show, just happened to catch the end with Vince and Heyman), I'm sure Brock's F5 on Vince was just the WWE planting the seeds for Hunter to make his comeback.

EDIT: my post says "as well ass" when I clearly remember typing "as". Even when I click to edit the post it says "as"... 

So it won't change for some reason. That's weird.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

I hate him so much the mere site of him bores me and my mind wanders elsewhere.

EDIT: Quote the wrong dude.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

- PUNK ASS BITCH
- BROCK

That is all.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Triple H getting a win he doesn't need.


----------



## alliance

This Raw was confusing.. sucked and awesome.


----------



## TripleG

Overall, Raw had a handful of really good moments that outshined a lot of the shit that this show was littered with. 

Stuff I liked: 

- CM Punk was fantastic and his interaction with The Rock was great. That segment was awesome. 

- The Shield just beating up babyfaces is getting repetitive but at least they kicked Cena's ass this time. 

- Brock Lesnar F5'ing Vince is the opening for HHH/Lesnar II, because you know, the world needs that. But at least it was a cool ending. 

Stuff I didn't like: 

- Jericho/Ziggler didn't get to do much which was a shame and that tag match really sucked. 

- Any stupid thing that came out of the Raw Roulette. The only mildly funny thing was Tensai's dance. 

- Alot of the matches were predictable and saw heels being humiliated left & right, just because. 

- The way they handled the revelation that Heyman was behind The Shield was really forced and lazy. I was starting to suspect that they really had no plan for Maddox or much of a thought out reasoning behind The Shield and it turns out I was right.


----------



## Choc Lesnar

jaymo123 said:


> This. I have a feeling Rock/Cena II ain't happening now for some insane reason. *Elimination Chamber will be the match when Brock helps Punk, starting the Brock/Rock fued heading into Wrestlemania and Punk will face Cena.*


*
*
This is the only way that Wrestlemania 29 will appeal to me now.

However, CM Punk vs Cena would tank in terms of that special attraction feeling. Furthermore, where does it leave HHH and Undertaker? I dont want to see rematch number 4.


----------



## checkcola

If you cut out jobber comedy fest, you have a good show. This is the first time I really felt the 3 hr format did hurt because they were putting on stuff they knew wasn't up to par and Cole had to apologize for it.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Forgot there was one more shitty thing about Raw, Barrett losing to Bo, I already forgot about that because both of them are irrelevant, Barrett sadly so.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

JoseBxNYC said:


> Triple H getting a win he doesn't need.


Yeah Triple H always wins as WM...

Can the IWC take a group pledge to boycott WM? I'm all for it especially if it means those types of fans not being in attendance.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

i think its painfully obvious tonight that triple h is coming back to " avenge " vince beating and take on brock at wrestlemania . rock-cena 2 is also set up through promotional advertisements and just vince being a greedy fuck and wanting those buyrates . 

bottom line anybody thaqt doesnt see the series of re-matches are coming is blind or just naive . i have 0 interest in any of this re-match shit


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BrosOfDestruction said:


> - *PUNK ASS BITCH*
> - BROCK
> 
> That is all.


Bout time. (Y)

:rock4


----------



## KatKayson

Brock vs Punk is likely WWE tries to hold there head on tricking the dirt sheets.. And Brock/HHH Cena/Rock have been "reported" by the dirt sheets for the longest time I wouldn't be surprise to see WWE pull a swerve.


----------



## dxbender

Opening promo was great. Rocks WWE title celebration with CM Punk in it too was great. And then final quarter of Raw(Jericho stuff,Trish in HOF!!!!! and LESNAR!) was great too..

Everything else......SUCKED.

Take in the next 3 months as much as possible, cause May 2013 onwards will be....interesting(in a bad way)

Lesnar-HHH probably happening(look at last time a guy in January attacked Mr.McMahon...lead to HHH-Orton at WM. Now the big question...How long until Lesnar attacks Steph like Orton did)


----------



## HHHbkDX

Marked the FUCK out when Brock's music hit. This raw was pretty good. I don't want to see Brock/HHH again, but this at least got me a BIT excited for that match. Hopefully they do something different with it, like a "Lion's den" type of match or something, this time around. I really want to see Punk/Rock/Cena and Brock/Taker as the main events though.


----------



## cyrus_cesar

I'm usually optimistic, but not after tonight. The show dragged on forever, and the good parts could never outweigh the bad at anytime tonight. Brock, Rock, Punk and seeing Jericho was worth it, but I couldn't keep my attention on the show, and most of the time I was doing something else while waiting for segments that took forever to get to. I was looking on the discussion for Raw, and saw they actually put Tensai in drag. I don't know if they actually went through with it, but when I saw the wheel spin to that with the shot of Tensai and Clay, it made me physically ill. Glad to see Punk and Rock mix it up (didn't watch yesterday, even though I hear it was shit) again, but tonight was just something else.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Keep in mind that Brock signed an extension. Doesn't necessarily mean we'll get Brock/HHH at Mania, could get it at Elimination Chamber, if it happens at all.


But, I'm not the least bit convinced that we will get Rock/Cena & Brock/HHH again. But even if we do, I bet my life that it attracts over a million buyrates, which means it was the right thing to do because not every fan will be that upset if we do get rematches.



In the bigger picture, I feel bad for Punk because if he isn't in the title picture at Mania, the previous 434 days was truly a waste and I would just quit if I was him.


----------



## GillbergReturns

Huganomics said:


> Let me go ahead and bookmark all of these "yawn predictable Rock/Cena and Lesnar/HHH" posts to laugh at when Rock/Cena/Punk and Lesnar/Taker are made official.


Sorry, but it's obvious Trips v Lesnar 2 is on. Lesnar attacks Vince, Lesnar later attacks Steph. Pretty easy to connect the dots on this one.


----------



## TJC93

SWEARING IS COOL. unk2


----------



## bme

The Boy Wonder said:


> Yeah Triple H always wins as WM...
> 
> Can the IWC take a group pledge to boycott WM? I'm all for it especially if it means those types of fans not being in attendance.


Another person who thinks the IWC share one voice ? :lmao
You do know you're apart of the IWC right ? what am i saying you dudes never realize it.


----------



## Stad

Deandre Cole said:


> Keep in mind that Brock signed an extension. Doesn't necessarily mean we'll get Brock/HHH at Mania, could get it at Elimination Chamber, if it happens at all.
> 
> 
> But, I'm not the least bit convinced that we will get Rock/Cena & Brock/HHH again. But even if we do, I bet my life that it attracts over a million buyrates, which means it was the right thing to do because not every fan will be that upset if we do get rematches.
> 
> 
> 
> In the bigger picture, I feel bad for Punk because if he isn't in the title picture at Mania, the previous 434 days was truly a waste and I would just quit if I was him.


Punk is still champ bro. He giving Rock his rematch at EC, didn't you hear him tonight??

435 days n still going strong


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Highlights of the show for me

Rock/Punk
Vince/Heyman/Lesnar 
Jericho(would love to see a Bryan/Jericho match btw)
Orton/Cesaro
Cena's promo was pretty good too

Also Trish Stratus fine ass getting inducted into the Hall Of Fame (Y)


----------



## bme

Stad said:


> Punk is still champ bro. He giving Rock his rematch at EC, didn't you hear him tonight??
> 
> 435 days n still going strong


Right on.
Don't know why Rock's getting another rematch, but hey this'll give Punk 2 victories over the Rock.

But seriously Punk needs to win at EC.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Just pointless for Rock to have the belt. I understand Cena shouldn't get it either but Rock definately doesn't need it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Something I realized, Punk claiming to give Rock a title rematch really plays into the "delusional man" Punk is that Rock said he'd be dealing with on his first night back in January. Just a little something I'm not sure if brought up yet.


----------



## checkcola

Deandre Cole said:


> Just pointless for Rock to have the belt. I understand Cena shouldn't get it either but Rock definately doesn't need it.


It reminds me of Bret winning the title off of a long reign by Diesel, actually, and he became a lameduck champ. I kind of feel that way with Rock as champ, but I am digging the stuff between him and CM Punk, so its cool for me.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

JoseBxNYC said:


> Triple H getting a win he doesn't need.





bme said:


> Another person who thinks the IWC share one voice ? :lmao
> You do know you're apart of the IWC right ? what am i saying you dudes never realize it.


The IWC used to have a bunch of different opinions but lately it's the same opinion:

Punk is God
Daniel Bryan is so great
AJ is awesome
We don't want to see Rock/Cena II
Miz sucks as a face
Triple H should stay away from WM

I don't share these opinion and neither do most of the WWE Universe. You guys in the IWC are becoming one voice... a voice that needs to shut up.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Bout time. (Y)
> 
> :rock4


Knew it was eventually going to happen, bro. :rock4


----------



## Kaban

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT

When Brock Lesnar's music hit at the end I was marking out HARD.... fuck. Thank goodness. Now RAW is going to be good again. Thank you Brock!


----------



## LovelyElle890

Why do you guys want Punk vs Brock so much? If you say that Trips, Rock, and Undertaker would get destroyed by Brock, what do you honestly think is going to happen to Punk? Punk winning that match would be the most unbelievable scenario out of the 4.

As for Lesnar vs Trips, if it happens, it happens. I think Trips might call Taker to take care of Lesnar. But what would be super cool is if there is a Taker and Trips vs. Punk and Lesnar match. Paul Heyman can use his underhanded tactics to make the streak be on the line and it would be good to have Taker depend on someone who has been his opponent for 2 straight Wrestlemanias.


----------



## bme

The Boy Wonder said:


> The IWC used to have a bunch of different opinions but lately it's the same opinion:
> 
> Punk is God
> Daniel Bryan is so great
> AJ is awesome
> We don't want to see Rock/Cena II
> Miz sucks as a face
> Triple H should stay away from WM
> 
> I don't share these opinion and neither do most of the WWE Universe. You guys in the IWC are becoming one voice... a voice that needs to shut up.


Visit more threads and look at more post.
also the fact that *you're here* means that the IWC doesn't share one voice.


----------



## Ray

Deandre Cole said:


> But at the same time, do you really expect a damn near crippled Undertaker or Mr. Hollywood movie star to really go out there and get fucked up for 20-30 minutes in a match with Brock? You know it will be physical.
> 
> And at the same time, it is not a complete FACT that we'll even get Brock/HHH or Cena/Rock. I understand people want what they want but seriously, complaining about a PPV that is over 2 months away, with no announced matches?


Taker took some hard bumps against Triple H in the Hell In A Cell last year, and hasn't wrestled since then. He's in good enough condition to have a stellar match with Lesnar at Mania. I was never an advocate for Brock vs. Rock, because that match is fucking stupid. Pitting your two biggest draws against each other will do nothing.

Just like the Rumble wasn't supposed to be obvious right? Please. Everyone and their mother knew Cena was going to win the Rumble and Rock was walking out with the title that night. Don't argue just for the sake of arguing. Cena lost and he has to get his win back. Triple H lost and has to get his win back. I can't believe you have enough faith in the WWE to do something apart from the obvious :lmao


----------



## checkcola

LovelyElle890 said:


> Why do you guys want Punk vs Brock so much? If you say that Trips, Rock, and Undertaker would get destroyed by Brock, what do you honestly think is going to happen to Punk? Punk winning that match would be the most unbelievable scenario out of the 4.


And Punk is really going into scumbag heel mode. Brock is in scumbag heel mode. Neither are turning. 

Fantasy booking is always lame. That is a fact.


----------



## Khalid Hassan

I always wonder why wrestling is so predictable........ one of these days, it's gonna sink in that I'm watching a TV program that I'm just too old for.


----------



## jm99

Punter said:


> Taker took some hard bumps against Triple H in the Hell In A Cell last year, and hasn't wrestled since then. He's in good enough condition to have a stellar match with Lesnar at Mania. I was never an advocate for Brock vs. Rock, because that match is fucking stupid. *Pitting your two biggest draws against each other will do nothing.*
> 
> Just like the Rumble wasn't supposed to be obvious right? Please. Everyone and their mother knew Cena was going to win the Rumble and Rock was walking out with the title that night. Don't argue just for the sake of arguing.


Pretty sure last year's Mania proved otherwise. Highest drawing wrestling event ever by having two biggest draws against each other. Mania 17 had the the two biggest draws against each other and drew the highest domestic buyrate ever. Rock/Brock would break records and would be a more interesting match than Rock/Cena 2.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Punter said:


> Taker took some hard bumps against Triple H in the Hell In A Cell last year, and hasn't wrestled since then. He's in good enough condition to have a stellar match with Lesnar at Mania. I was never an advocate for Brock vs. Rock, because that match is fucking stupid. Pitting your two biggest draws against each other will do nothing.
> 
> Just like the Rumble wasn't supposed to be obvious right? Please. Everyone and their mother knew Cena was going to win the Rumble and Rock was walking out with the title that night. Don't argue just for the sake of arguing.


What do you mean arguing for the sake of arguing?


The bumps Taker took last year and him being out of wrestling since then means nothing, as we don't know the damage and pain he was in afterwards. And Brock is a different type of breed than HHH, much more physical and intense. Case in point being Brock/HHH and Brock/Cena, where Brock kicked the living shit out of them in a much more physically demanding match than the HIAC was.


Yeah, the Rumble was obvious and predictable but what combination of WM main events won't be predictable? You really think Brock will end the streak? You really think Rock is leaving WM (if he even heads in) with the title? 

The thing is people are complaining about a PPV that is over 2 months away. No argument there, it's fact. The same way people told me I was wrong when I predicted Brock would attack HHH after Extreme Rules, 2 weeks before it happened. The same way, all the way in November, when I predicted Brock would attack Vince the night after the Rumble and it happened.

Well, I'm convinced HHH/Brock will once again happen BUT it won't be at Wrestlemania. I'll bet my life on it. And will be the one to say "I told you so" when it doesn't happen.


----------



## Ray

jm99 said:


> Pretty sure last year's Mania proved otherwise. Highest drawing wrestling event ever by having two biggest draws against each other. Mania 17 had the the two biggest draws against each other and drew the highest domestic buyrate ever. Rock/Brock would break records and would be a more interesting match than Rock/Cena 2.


I meant it more in a manner of spreading out your star power instead of concentrating it in one place. With Brock/Rock, you only get one huge match up at Mania, while if you split them up and maybe go the Rock/Punk/Cena and Brock/Taker route, it will give you 2 huge matches instead.


----------



## JasonLives

Pretty good Raw. Still the same formula, the extra 3 hour is just being used to put as many random talent on TV as possible. Usually in boring ways. 

Just imagine if they only had the 2 hours and just removed the comedy crap. They would actually do some pretty damn good shows imo.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover

Goldfinger said:


> WTF Trish in hall of fame.. before Savage, Undertaker? OK


Taker not fully retired and Savage wont be inducted unless Vince inducts the Poffo family.

Hell Yes congrats Trish


And Trish is not overrate she came a long way to get where she is in the HOF.

Trish - Respect Earned, Not Given.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Punk is still champion in the hearts of his fans. Me Included

At this rate he'll beat Brunos record...yeah...he will...

Ugh, think Jericho will really end up facing Ziggler at mania? I'll dissapointed, because Jericho just returns to put guys over, two of those times, the wwe champion (punk, orton) and now Ziggler. I'd rather someone from his past return to face him, but most of those guys are actually old and can't go.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Deandre Cole said:


> Well, I'm convinced HHH/Brock will once again happen BUT it won't be at Wrestlemania. I'll bet my life on it. And will be the one to say "I told you so" when it doesn't happen.


HHH is getting his win back at Mania.

If he has a big enough ego to feel the need to have to get his win back he's getting it at Mania.

I mean this is HHH were talking about :HHH2


----------



## bme

JasonLives said:


> Pretty good Raw. Still the same formula, the extra 3 hour is just being used to put as many random talent on TV as possible. Usually in boring ways.
> 
> Just imagine if they only had the 2 hours and just removed the comedy crap. They would actually do some pretty damn good shows imo.


RAW was sh*t heading into the 1000 episode, we'd just have to sit through less sh*t.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Based on Cena's promo it will be Punk vs. Rock vs. Cena at WM 29. Read my reasons here: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/670241-punk-rock-cena-wm-29-a.html


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I hope Jericho doesn't work an angle with Ziggler, as it does nothing for Ziggler and is really a waste for Jericho.


Call me crazy but I've read reports that MITB will be at WM this year and I think Ziggler can win it again, being the first to hold 2 MITB briefcases.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

So this is literally proof that if you do something good in the last ten minutes that the whole IWC was complaining about being led up to, and the rest of the show sucks, the fans will still be happy. Holy shit, you guys just took the whole thread to talk about how awful the show is, but it's good because of BROCK LESNAR SHOWING UP OMG.

This was the same show that had Tensai in lingerie doing a dance off with Brodus Clay, Wade Barrett jobbing to Bo fucking Dallas, along with a bunch of horrible shit that I don't want to talk about, and you're not all bitching about how horrible it was? WHAT?


----------



## MANTI TEO

*Re: RAW Prediction*



moonmop said:


> The problem with attacking Vince, is now he's reaching the point where he could legit die in the ring, if someone does it too hard.
> 
> He's pushing 70 and is starting to look like a wrinkled prune.


Good


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Hoping the fans chant "We want Taker" during the HHH/Lesnar build up just so that selfish cunt's ego gets a reality check.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

CHIcagoMade said:


> HHH is getting his win back at Mania.


What makes you so positive that it will happen at Mania? What gives you that indication? I'm sure he'll get his win back but I seriously doubt at Wrestlemania, especially with Brock signing an extension.


Then again, it could happen and I won't be upset. As Wrestlemania is bigger than 1 match and I'm not buying it regardless of who's working who. I just refuse to get upset over a PPV 2 months away, with no matches announced.




I'm done in this thread. Can't wait till the marks realize we DON'T get HHH/Brock at Wrestlemania. And when they do, I'll be the one to say "I told you so".


----------



## Ray

Deandre Cole said:


> What do you mean arguing for the sake of arguing?
> 
> 
> The bumps Taker took last year and him being out of wrestling since then means nothing, as we don't know the damage and pain he was in afterwards. And Brock is a different type of breed than HHH, much more physical and intense. Case in point being Brock/HHH and Brock/Cena, where Brock kicked the living shit out of them in a much more physically demanding match than the HIAC was.
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Rumble was obvious and predictable but what combination of WM main events won't be predictable? You really think Brock will end the streak? You really think Rock is leaving WM (if he even heads in) with the title?
> 
> The thing is people are complaining about a PPV that is over 2 months away. No argument there, it's fact. The same way people told me I was wrong when I predicted Brock would attack HHH after Extreme Rules, 2 weeks before it happened. The same way, all the way in November, when I predicted Brock would attack Vince the night after the Rumble and it happened.
> 
> Well, I'm convinced HHH/Brock will once again happen BUT it won't be at Wrestlemania. I'll bet my life on it. And will be the one to say "I told you so" when it doesn't happen.


What? :lol

Brock just F5'ed VINCE MCMAHON, who just so happens to be the father in law of Triple H, who just so happens to have a beef with Brock Lesnar from SummerSlam, and broke his arm. If that isn't a loose end just WAITING to be tied at WrestleMania I don't know what is. You honestly expected Triple H to lose that badly to Lesnar without getting his win back in an even bigger manner? That's cute :lmao

How the hell would they even set Taker/Lesnar at this point? Triple H comes out and asks Taker to fight his battler for him? C'mon son. We all know how protective Triple H is of his character and what the fans think of him, so he's not going to pussy out and ask Taker to fight Lesnar for him. That would ruin the Triple H badass character in the eyes of the fans. 

I'm not saying Brock will end the streak. But theres that intangible to a fucking 300 pound wrecking machine standing infront of Undertaker as opposed to someone like CM Punk. Streak might not end, or it might. Who the hell knows. But ask ANYONE out here, and they'll tell you they Brock/Taker over anything else at WrestleMania at this point. 

WrestleMania is SUPPOSED to be predictable by the way. It's the biggest show of the year where feuds are culminated to and the faces mostly go over. Which is exactly why Triple H will go over Brock, Cena will go over Rock, and Taker will go over Punk.


----------



## bme

Agree with Punter that if HHH wanted a rematch he'd want it on a bigger stage,and Summerslam is second to WM.



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Taker not fully retired and Savage wont be inducted unless Vince inducts the Poffo family.
> 
> Hell Yes congrats Trish
> 
> 
> And Trish is not overrate she came a long way to get where she is in the HOF.
> 
> Trish - Respect Earned, Not Given.


Never understood the complaints about a wrestler being inducted before someone else, there are certain things that go into someone being inducted.
While some people wanted Foley to be inducted years earlier i'm glad he's being inducted at MSG, where he saw the match that inspired him to be a wrestler.


----------



## DogSaget

someone needs to gif tensai doing the shoveling dance


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Deandre Cole said:


> What makes you so positive that it will happen at Mania? What gives you that indication? I'm sure he'll get his win back but I seriously doubt at Wrestlemania, especially with Brock signing an extension.
> 
> 
> Then again, it could happen and I won't be upset. As Wrestlemania is bigger than 1 match and I'm not buying it regardless of who's working who. I just refuse to get upset over a PPV 2 months away, with no matches announced.


WrestleMania is the biggest show of the year.

I don't think they would write Brock & HHH off TV for all those months to not have the rematch at Mania.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

I'll say it again...felt really bad for Tensai. So horrid. Embarrassing. 

Be A Star. Yeah right.


----------



## scrilla

TheAverageGuy said:


> Please tell me you're not serious
> 
> Oh you aren't? Ok then. Good.


show me a promo that indicates that Trish Stratus had mic skills that weren't atrocious?



Slam_It said:


> You're using the world anabolic wrong. Protein is anabolic. Your chicken dinner is anabolic.


you knew what i meant so it doesn't matter. not surprised to see The Roid in your avatar.



UknowWho said:


> Here comes as scrilla likes to call him The Roid!


glad The Roid is getting over. hoping by WrestleMania "The Roid" replaces Dwayne as the way that intelligent posters refer to this fucking drug addict.


----------



## A$AP

You knew some sort of shit was going to hit the fan when that segment was last. They weren't just going to end it with Vince and Heyman talking.


----------



## Green Light

Vince looking at Brock like "I paid you 5 million dollars and now you're gonna F5 me" :brock


----------



## Theproof

Another shitty show saved from being complete shit by a couple of decent segments. If I could stop myself from occasionally tuning in to see if things improved I would have a long time ago.


----------



## fjawodfc

DFUSCMAN said:


> DAT BORK


Any post that starts with "dat" should be an automatic ban. Some people are too easily amused.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*I tell you, the WWE is really lucky they have people like Punk, Heyman, Vince, Brock, and The Rock to cover up all the bad they do.*


----------



## Figure4Leglock

sounds like predictable RAW, might watch it later or won`t


----------



## RatedR10

That show was really bad. The only highlights were Punk, Rock, Heyman, Jericho, Shield and obviously, Lesnar.

Everything else was really fucking bad. Who in their right fucking mind would have Tensai in a lingerie and Khali do karaoke? What the fuck is this?

Punk was great all fucking night. His character is already more fresh and I love the twist of him "giving" The Rock a rematch rather than using his guaranteed rematch. I'd love if he brought in another WWE Championship to play up the fact that he thinks he's still the rightful WWE Champion. The Rock was good as well, the promo you'd expect from him coming off a WWE Championship win. Punk/Rock have great chemistry and I look forward to the next few weeks of build toward their match at Elimination Chamber.

The Shield put down three of the top stars in WWE tonight in Ryback, Sheamus and John Cena. I'd guess this goes to EC as well. Would be a fun twist to put a six man tag team match inside the Chamber somehow.

And that fucking ending. GREAT developments with Maddox and The Shield, Heyman was absolutely fantastic... and then Brock Lesnar came. Great ending. I expected Lesnar to appear since last night when they announced this performance evaluation, but I still marked out. I'm happy I stayed off Twitter and avoided WWE spoiling it for me. 

The show was still bad, but these parts were the bright spots. I'm willing to overlook the bad of this show with Lesnar's return though.


----------



## Ray

fjawodfc said:


> Any post that starts with "dat" should be an automatic ban. Some people are too easily amused.


Really? Maybe it was a bad idea to come onto a forum in that case. Everything doesn't have to appeal to you princess :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg

fjawodfc said:


> Any post that starts with "dat" should be an automatic ban. Some people are too easily amused.


Dat hostility.


----------



## JY57

looks like I am going to watch the ending segment & Rock/Punk stuff only on youtube


----------



## Arcade

Tony Tornado said:


> Are you serious? Good RAW tonight? Standards really are low these days.


Nothing was atrociously bad other than the dance off, 3MB/Ryder/Khali segment, and the Divas match. The Miz continues his feud with Cesaro, Big Show gets some heat by beating the shit out of Ricardo and ADR, a decent tables match, more Team Hell No gold with Ziggler and Jericho, and then you have the Rock/Punk promo, and the end of the show. If this was this worst Raw of the year so far, then it's much better than average Raw episodes in 2012.


----------



## Oakue

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I tell you, the WWE is really lucky they have people like Punk, Heyman, Vince, Brock, and The Rock to cover up all the bad they do.*


You're right. It was the only bearable segments of the night.

WWE is booking Raw like a House show. Faces go over, and random matches thrown together for no real reason.

And they need to either can the divas division, or take some of the women who can actually wrestle like AJ, Natayla, Naomi away from their dumb ass gimmicks of valet/dancer and let THEM wrestle over that horror show of divas out there tonight.

Only in Vince and Stephanie world do you push divas matches without featuring the divas who can actually do something in the ring. Holy shit.


----------



## mblonde09

Punk is the best mic-worker in the company, hands down - I don't give a damn what anyone says.



Choke2Death said:


> Wow, Punk is nearly putting me to sleep. Just get him away from THE ROCK.


Sorry kid, ain't nobody got time fo' your drivel. 



BKsaaki said:


> The best thing about Rock winning,Pink Marks are on extra rage mode.Your average Pink fan


Why haven't you been banned yet? From what I can see, all you've done is troll this thread, trying to stir up trouble with Punk fans/marks. And you did the exact same thing last night.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Be lying if I said that this whole Maddox thing is cool though, and looks like a mission of GTA which is an interesting development.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

fjawodfc said:


> Any post that starts with "dat" should be an automatic ban. Some people are too easily amused.


What?

:austin


----------



## Warship

It all makes sense, but it doesnt mean anyone has to like it. 

I for one, think it'll be good to see if they can build the match up better this time around.


----------



## DJ2334

This was the first Raw I ever attended live on person and I absolutely loved it. I started a couple chants too I think and I marked out like crazy when Lesnar's music played. Such an epic moment (especially after he F-5'd McMahon) that it totally made me forget about the tensai lingerie and khali with 3MB segments.


----------



## Oakue

RatedR10 said:


> Punk/Rock have great chemistry and I look forward to the next few weeks of build toward their match at Elimination Chamber.


I agree with everything in your post, but especially this. But I'd just say enjoy while we have it because soon it will turn to fruity pebbles, and I'm here you're not drivel that will make me want to stick a rusty nail through my eye socket and peel it out the back of my head.


----------



## DogSaget

#SaveUsHeyman

Man the segment with maddox got pretty creepy


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

scrilla said:


> show me a promo that indicates that Trish Stratus had mic skills that weren't atrocious?


What? You said she had no charisma. When the hell was this about mic skill?

and even then trish was a passable talker. It's not that great, sure, but passable.


----------



## scrilla

post says promo skills brother


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

scrilla said:


> post says promo skills brother


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2hvhj_trish-tables-promo-for-bubba-ray-du_news#.UQd0WL881Ro

There you go brother.


----------



## StarzNBarz

I really enjoyed that raw but again... No Kofi???

They have time for Tensai in lingerie, Khali mumbling through HBK's theme song, but can't even have Kofi wrestle 1 match? Oh well I still enjoyed it and was excited to see Brock Lesnar, he's gonna get berried in HHH's last match at WM29 though


----------



## Situation

Bo Dallas beat Barett
Barett is joke


----------



## Heel

Best RAW in a long time. We got a good Punk promo to open the show, a GREAT segment between Rock and Punk, Cena's best promo in god knows how long, Jericho & Ziggler beginning what looks like a 'Mania feud, Shield looking really strong against Cena, Ryback and Sheamus plus a tremendous segment with Vince, Heyman and LESNAR to end the show. If you didn't enjoy this RAW then you probably won't enjoy anything WWE does because this is the best you're going to get in this era.


----------



## chronoxiong

*RAW "LIKES"*
-Liked this new intensity that CM Punk has since losing the Title. Some think it's a little of an overreaction but it's understandable since he just lost the Title he held for over 400 days.

-Good match between Orton and Cesaro. 

-Whoa, Bo Dallas defeating Wade Barrett. Too bad he still gets no reaction.

-Glad that Rock and Punk are going to continue their feud. Lots of fire still burning with these two. The Title doesn't look too bad on Rock either. Wonder if the next match will be have a gimmick or not.

-Good Tables match between Sheamus/Sandow. Jericho and Ziggler had a great promo against each other too. I do want to see them face each other again. 

-Paul Heyman's acting was gold again in the last segment. Seeing Brock return was awesome. He's back and it's up to Vince's son-in-law to save the day.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Dance Off segment was a waste of time. Poor Tensai. He came back from Japan for this?

-Make Me Laugh segment was lame too. 

-Is the Big Show/ADR/Ricardo feud still going? Can these guys move on? Please?

-Lumberjills Match ended out of nowhere. What happened? Look at that deep Divas roster. They couldn't even fill the sides of the ring. On the bright side, Layla was HOT.

-Cody Rhodes got fed to Super Cena. Cena had a decent promo this time and at least he was serious and not in joke mode. He kinda buried the World Heavyweight Title though. It wasn't even an option to him. Poor Title....

-Karoake segment. Just no. Hell no....

Not a good show after the Royal Rumble. Gimmick show didn't help it. 5/10


----------



## PoisonMouse

Finding a diamond in a pile of shit doesn't stop it from being a pile of shit.


----------



## Heel

PoisonMouse said:


> Finding a diamond in a pile of shit doesn't stop it from being a pile of shit.


Of course there were still shitty parts on the show and whilst it's 3 hours there always will be. But fact is that 3/4 of RAW was very good and if, like me, you record it and watch the next morning (I live in the UK) then it's very enjoyable. Watch all the main segments, skip bullshit with likes of Khali, Tensai and 3MB.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Poor show, only good thing unsurprisngly were the shield, punk/rock, and lesnar return


----------



## Heel

Cmpunk91 said:


> Poor show, only good thing unsurprisngly were the shield, punk/rock, and lesnar return


So they only good thing was FOUR of the segments on the show, all of which went quite a long time? Yeeeeah... OK. What a poor show.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Heel said:


> So they only good thing was FOUR of the segments on the show, all of which went quite a long time? Yeeeeah... OK. What a poor show.


Dolph losing every week is getting pointless, hopefully this leads to him going over y2j at wm and cashes in on the same night.


----------



## Quasi Juice

The Shield basically beating 3 guys in the top 5 of the company was good to see and a nice little brawl. Heyman/Vince was good, with a great ending. Punk/Rock promo was great, very intense and you could tell Rock had a hard time keeping up with Punk. Ziggler/Jericho promo was good. Basically all the matches were good except the divas (duh). The only shitty parts were the cringeworthy segments featuring shitty wrestlers like Khali, Hornswoggle and Ryder. Please fuck off Hornswoggle.

I find it funny that people say the show was shit, then say Punk, Lesnar, Shield, Jericho etc was good. That's like 75% of the show


----------



## Sam Knight

CM Punk is really getting boring now,he just keeps on repeating the same thing,how he was the greatest WWE champion,how he is best in the world,how he thinks the fans are puppets,how he deserves respect,how he is the best...........meh.He needs a character change,please WWE don't associate him with WWE championship again and please don't make him brag about himself or he'll get stale just like he was in 2011.


----------



## DA

So I decide to skip RAW live and it turns out to be a good show for once :steebiej

Punk was incredible as usual. Masterful on the mic. Not sure how anyone could find that boring.
The Rock was great during his serious moments with Punk, that's the Rock I want to see.
Looks like it might be a triple threat at Mania between Punk, Rock and that other guy as hinted in his promo but I'll believe that when I see it. Shield looked strong last night during the beatdowns.

LOL Tensai. LOL Khali. "Shawn Michaels is rolling over in his grave. And he's not even dead."-JBL is GAWD.

What a fucking dweeb this Bo Dallas guy is, I look forward to his future jobbing.

Great heel work by Big Show destroying Ricardo like that.

I am strangely attracted to Tamina, while at the same time fully aware that she could rip off my pitiful cock with dem man arms of hers.

Thank the good lord that Jericho is back.

What a godly performance from Heyman. The man is so fucking talented, he deserves an Oscar or a Nobel prize or something, ANYTHING, just reward the man. R.I.P Brad Maddox and his cameraman who are now sleeping with the fishes.

Finally, LESNAR :mark: :mark: :mark: F5 RIGHT UP THE ASS :mark: :mark: :mark: Hopefully Triple H asks Taker to get revenge and doesn't do it himself, I fully expect a Hunter appearance next week though.



DwayneAustin said:


> Will LOL when Rock comes out with the same title belt, as I expect he will, and won't be "throwing it in the garbage," as many expect.


I did LOL :rock


----------



## Sam Knight

DwayneAustin said:


> Punk was incredible as usual. Masterful on the mic. Not sure how anyone could find that boring.


He is a great talker but he's just repeating things that makes him cliched.What he's gonna do until EC?Just moan,whine,complain how he got cheated?That will take his character nowhere.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

Sam Knight said:


> He is a great talker but he's just repeating things that makes him cliched..


This quote can be used to describe your favourite wrestler as well as my favourite wrestler during the Attitude Era.


----------



## Rock316AE

Glad I didn't watch this live. As I expected it was a two segment show, these two segments were great but no way I would have been able to watch the rest of it without the ability to fast forward. 

1. Rock's WWE Championship promo, surreal moment to see Rock with the belt again on RAW. Great promo to show the significance of the moment and setting up the rematch with Punk. It's about time he also called him a "punk ass bitch". I guess that they're doing now the delusional heel Punk character where he refuse to believe that he lost the belt until Rock beats him clean again at EC for him to realize that it's officially over. Another part of it is that Rock is probably gonna wait until after EC to bring his new WWE Title belt as part of the Cena feud to WM29. 

2. Lesnar/Heyman/Vince. Great segment as expected. Heyman is so fucking good in his role, I say probably the best of all time in the history of this manager concept. Awesome to see his client - BROOOAAAWKKK LLLLEEESSSSNNNAAARRRRRR again. BRUTAL bump for Vince, really surprised me that he took the F5, and I'm sure that Lesnar enjoyed this moment. The screams from Heyman after he did it made it even better. 

Trish for the HOF is a great move, GOAT diva. 

Jericho.

Besides these two segments, a boring show as usual. For the RTWM29 you can probably add a Taker segment to the other two and that's it. 

:rock4 :brock :heyman :vince


----------



## Xios

Tensai fpalm

Khali fpalm

Omg, Omg, that was hard to watch


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Just fast fowarded through most of Raw after getting home from work, looked pretty shitty. Watched Rock/Punk, The Shield, Jericho/Ziggler vs. Hell No, all the Vince/Heyman stuff on the show. Glad to see Trish get the HOF spot, she worked her ass off for it.

Foley, Backlund, Trish...helluva HOF class this year. 

Brock attacking Vince confirms HHH/Brock in case anyone had any doubts. 

I personally think Punk will somehow dethrone Rock at EC, then spend the next 7 weeks bragging about it. Gonna go against the grain and say the triple threat will happen. Probably wrong but theres a better story there, seeing as how they all have history now. The only bad thing is it leaves Taker without an opponent.


----------



## purple_gloves

Heel said:


> Best RAW in a long time. We got a good Punk promo to open the show, a GREAT segment between Rock and Punk, Cena's best promo in god knows how long, Jericho & Ziggler beginning what looks like a 'Mania feud, Shield looking really strong against Cena, Ryback and Sheamus plus a tremendous segment with Vince, Heyman and LESNAR to end the show. If you didn't enjoy this RAW then you probably won't enjoy anything WWE does because this is the best you're going to get in this era.


(Y)

Completely agree with this. 

When was the last time there were as many great segments on Raw? Usually we get 1, maybe 2 if we're lucky.

Admittedly, I did watch it this morning and skipped through the crap parts.


----------



## TKOK

I thought it was a pretty good raw. the important segments were all good. and i laughed way more than i should have at Tensai/Clay.


----------



## nogginthenog

Sam Knight said:


> CM Punk is really getting boring now,he just keeps on repeating the same thing,how he was the greatest WWE champion,how he is best in the world,how he thinks the fans are puppets,how he deserves respect,how he is the best...........meh.He needs a character change,please WWE don't associate him with WWE championship again and please don't make him brag about himself or he'll get stale just like he was in 2011.


This I dont get

I've been critical of punk often enough, but he is changing, the Punk /Rock dynamic is perhaps the best the WWE have had for years, Rock is putting him over very well (tip here, he doesnt have to lose to punk to do that) , using the peoples champion thing to get punk over as a heel (which has been a problem as the fans generally like him more than Cena despite his heel status) is good scripting, and I would think came from those two rather than the writers, its far too clever for WWE creative.

His arrogant best in the world persona wasnt much different from his face persona, but now he can by psychotic punk, and thats why Rock keeps making the 'we' statements about the crowd, including them in the win, we all won against punk, its perfect , as it allows punk to go psycho at the crowd too, further cementing his heel status.

I'd much rather this on the road to mania than more of cenas stale shit, thats for sure. I'm hoping it ends with a triple threat at Mania for the title, then I still get this great interaction,and I can tune out fruity pebbles .


----------



## Sam Knight

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> This quote can be used to describe your favourite wrestler as well as my favourite wrestler during the Attitude Era.


The Rock was always evolving himself in the AE.When people got tired of his catchphrases and promos in 2000,he stopped talking for a year.In 2001 he started cutting long promos that didn't involve his catchphrases until 2002 and when got tired of that he turned heel in 2003.
Its time for CM Punk to turn face and evolve the Voice of the Voiceless gimmick.


----------



## DA

Sam Knight said:


> He is a great talker but he's just repeating things that makes him cliched.What he's gonna do until EC?Just moan,whine,complain how he got cheated?That will take his character nowhere.


If anything, Punk is the only wrestler who is changing character consistently. He went from demanding respect to being a chicken shit heel against Ryback, then to a more confident, driven, focused, obsessed champion in the first few weeks of his feud with the Rock and now he is the very pissed off ex-champion who is in denial.

Every single other character has remained the same without the slightest sign of change.


----------



## Cmpunk91

DwayneAustin said:


> If anything, Punk is the only wrestler who is changing character consistently. He went from demanding respect to being a chicken shit heel against Ryback, then to a more confident, driven, focused, obsessed champion in the first few weeks of his feud with the Rock and now he is the very pissed off ex-champion who is in denial.
> 
> Every single other character has remained the same without the slightest sign of change.


This


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

Sam Knight said:


> The Rock was always evolving himself in the AE.When people got tired of his catchphrases and promos in 2000,he stopped talking for a year.In 2001 he started cutting long promos that didn't involve his catchphrases until 2002 and when got tired of that he turned heel in 2003.
> Its time for CM Punk to turn face and evolve the Voice of the Voiceless gimmick.


Punk has changed so much from Summer of Punk


----------



## Sam Knight

DwayneAustin said:


> If anything, Punk is the only wrestler who is changing character consistently. He went from demanding respect to being a chicken shit heel against Ryback, then to a more confident, driven, focused, obsessed champion in the first few weeks of his feud with the Rock and now he is the very pissed off ex-champion who is in denial.


And you find that extraordinary?'from demanding respect to being a chicken shit heel against Ryback, then to a more confident, driven, focused, obsessed champion in the first few weeks of his feud with the Rock and now he is the very pissed off ex-champion who is in denial' is just being any other generic heel from 90's which people have already seen for a thousand times.If WWE wants to turn Punk into a megastar(considering he is highly over with the fans)then they should do something extraordinary and unique about him.
TBH I like when he plays voice of the voiceless gimmick with his pipebombs.That's how I want CM Punk to be,he should turn face and play a character who just speaks his mind out,doesn't care for anybody,just spitting out the truth and talk about what's unfair something we haven't seen in the wwf/e.


----------



## superfudge

Great to see Brock back. I'm actually excited for what's to come now.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

Sam Knight said:


> That's how I want CM Punk to be,he should turn face and play a character who just speaks his mind out,doesn't care for anybody,just spitting out the truth and talk about what's unfair something we haven't seen in the wwf/e.


Punk talking about what's unfair in WWE?

What's unfair is a part-timer that hasn't wrestled in ten years comes back as beats the two biggest two stars clean.

You being a Rock fan may not agree but that's the truth


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Cena needs to take notes from Punk in how to sell a title loss.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Cena needs to take notes from Punk in how to sell a title loss.


Exactly.

CM Punk seemed genuinely pissed off.

No other wrestler since HHH has valued the title this much


----------



## Rick Sanchez

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Punk talking about what's unfair in WWE?
> 
> What's unfair is a part-timer that hasn't wrestled in ten years comes back as beats the two biggest two stars clean.
> 
> You being a Rock fan may not agree but that's the truth


Hogan did the same thing 11 years ago. He hadn't competed in WWE for 9 years and Rock is an even bigger star now than Hogan was then.


----------



## Victarion

Eh. I quite liked that Raw on reflection.

- While I really, really find Bo Dallas bland and boring at least they're booking an "underdog" decently. Pity it wasn't someone else, but they're obviously reasonably high on him.

- General Punk awesomeness. He was great all night, I thought.

- The Rock promo was pretty decent, got better when punk came out as they have really great chemistry. Thought the Rock delivered though.

- Tensai...I found this funnier than I should have.

- Paul Heyman was fucking amazing. Seriously the whole last segment was great. From Heyman to BORK LAZER it just owned.

I found enough to enjoy. Some awful stuff, obviously. But that's kind of expected at this stage and I can tune it out. Felt Jericho/Ziggler stuff could have got a bit more time/felt a bit lacklustre to me - maybe cut the Khali crap, I dunno.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

K.W.H. said:


> Hogan did the same thing 11 years ago. He hadn't competed in WWE for 9 years and Rock is an even bigger star now than Hogan was then.


11 years?Really?

Are you really telling me there is no difference between what Rock did in pro-wrestling from 2003-2011 to what Hogan did between 1994-2002.

Rock didn't do anything in wrestling from 2003.Suddenly he comes back and beats WWE's biggest stars.That's what pisses me off.

Hogan lost to Rock.Hogan was booked like a chicken and I remember him being genuinely scared of Austin when Austin chased Hogan and NWO backstage.


----------



## AthenaMark

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Punk talking about what's unfair in WWE?
> 
> What's unfair is a part-timer that hasn't wrestled in ten years comes back as beats the two biggest two stars clean.
> 
> You being a Rock fan may not agree but that's the truth


Are you 10 years old?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> 11 years?Really?
> 
> Are you really telling me there is no difference between what Rock did in pro-wrestling from 2003-2011 to what Hogan did between 1994-2002.
> 
> Rock didn't do anything in wrestling from 2003.Suddenly he comes back and beats WWE's biggest stars.That's what pisses me off.
> 
> Hogan lost to Rock.Hogan was booked like a chicken and I remember him being genuinely scared of Austin when Austin chased Hogan and NWO backstage.


That was in WCW, not this company. Rock is a legend and a huge star. Putting the strap on him is good for business. There was no one better to lose to than him, he's the most famous wrestler in the world.


----------



## Sam Knight

The Rock is there to help the WWE.Bussiness has been tanked down recently and the Rock being a Hollywood star garners mainstream attension and attracts new fans.He being the WWE champion would be better and not bad. 
What am I talking about Punk is,this guy has it to become the next megastar like Rock/Austin/Hogan just because of his pipebombs and character.WWE shouldn't make Punk do pipebombs on the sorry stae of professional wrestling because nobody cares about pro wretling.They should make him do pipebombs on societal problems like unemployment,politics etc. Which would attract maistream and media attention.For example CM Punk should do a pipebomb on Justin Beiber and how he despite being a mediocre singer gets over because of his looks and there are many better singers out there who are still struggling.He should follow a character who speaks out his mind on what's unfair and wrong in the society.He should follow a character who isn't hummble against untruth and injustice.This is what would garner mainstream attention for CM and WWE.CM PUnk is the perfect guy to create the next biggest boom in pro wrestling,its only the WWE that isn,t using his character rightly.


----------



## SUPER HANS

That awkward moment when a near 70 year old sells an F5 better than John Cena


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

^Wrestling would never be as mainstream as it was during AE/Golden Age


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

ashes11 said:


> That awkward moment when a near 70 year old sells an F5 better than John Cena


The guy that sold a stunner like a fish out of water has come a long way


----------



## AthenaMark

If CM Punk hasnt created a change in business by now...he wont ever get hotter than 2011. Didnt generate ratings as year long champion.


----------



## A$AP

Turns out they might actually be thinking their storylines over a couple months in advance. I was wondering what the hell they were setting up those Maddox TV skits for.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Thought that was the best I've see out of Punk for a while, maybe because the title loss has mixed his character up, either way, his adaptability was impressive, and I'm sure this feud will be very could up to EC.

Cena's promo wasn't bad, but I still hate him, and wish he didn't win the Rumble. For a minute I let myself believe he wasn't going to challenge either champion and call out the Undertaker, how foolish I was.

Shield were good, not sure where they are heading now, but with them being officially tied in with Heyman, it should be good. If anything it's good that there's some mystery involved with part of the show.

The ending was brilliant. Heyman is truly a class act, he should be around for years and years to come, hopefully, despite it being a rematch, the Brock v HHH feud should be fairly solid. I'll hold out hope that it gets personal, and because Lesnar may have resigned, he could get the win, and help Heyman get control of Raw maybe.

As for the Undertaker, seems he's facing punk, which is a dreadful shame, looks like we won't be seeing him till after EC.


----------



## Ironbyte

This is the most miserable booking i have ever seen. I totaly agree, the whole "Reign" of Punk set to total nonsense, cauz a guy comes back to promote a fkn movie. Thats a kick in the face of all the hard working people in the WWE. I totaly agree with that!

Brock is awesome to see as always. Just because he is Brock.


----------



## nogginthenog

AthenaMark said:


> If CM Punk hasnt created a change in business by now...he wont ever get hotter than 2011. Didnt generate ratings as year long champion.


I'm not sure thats fair, he hasnt exactly been a brilliant champion , but Cena's still been the main man through most of the time Punk has held the belt, so you cant really blame punk for ratings, its cena's stale shit that people are sick of, I even think the kids are getting bored of it.

And of course, its that idiotic booking, placing the belt below supercena that has meant they needed the strap on Rocky to give it even a smidge of credibility again. 

Now they've managed to book themselves into a situation that can make the biggest heel for a decade. Winning dirty against Rock, whoever does it , will get more heat than anyone since Rock himself in that last heel run, and its guaranteed. They will of course, not give that to punk , ziggler or bryan as they should do to further the business, they will give a clean win to cena to appease his ego, and gain jack shit from the whole of the last year or so.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Hopefully we see Lesnar more often now.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

Just watched last night's Raw. Punk and Lesnar made the show. When Brock's music hit, I jumped out of my chair. Didn't expect him, I expected the Shield to assault McMahon.

And, I don't really like the renewal of the Jericho v Ziggler feud. Because Ziggler needs some wins after being buried by Cena and I don't want Jericho putting over other superstars again. But, then again, it's awesome to see Y2J back, regardless what he does. He is so over with the crowd and he got a huge pop last night and at RR.


----------



## bigdog40

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Cena needs to take notes from Punk in how to sell a title loss.




Cena's a face, and faces don't go around saying that they were screwed, even though most of the time, they are.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Either Punk will win back the title or either Rock or Cena will turn heel. I don't think WWE will go down the same exact path and build up as last year's match with just an added prop. If they do go down the predictable route, I would hope they make it different than last year.


----------



## uknoww

the rock and cm punk segment was good but the feud itself is a disappoiment because nothing happens here just some good promos once in a while
and you guys should get your head's out of punk's ass because he didn't owned the rock on the mic at all because the only thing he is saying are lies and crap,the same crap that cena is saying about the rock for years but at least cena was the first to say those lies and crap not copying it like punk


----------



## AthenaMark

Ironbyte said:


> This is the most miserable booking i have ever seen. I totaly agree, the whole "Reign" of Punk set to total nonsense, cauz a guy comes back to promote a fkn movie. Thats a kick in the face of all the hard working people in the WWE. I totaly agree with that!
> 
> Brock is awesome to see as always. Just because he is Brock.


That guy who came back is one of the saviors of pro wrestling. CM Punk was getting his feelings hurt by Hulk Hogan and marking out for Austin like a little hick when Rock was carrying this industry on his back.



> I'm not sure thats fair, he hasnt exactly been a brilliant champion , but Cena's still been the main man through most of the time Punk has held the belt, so you cant really blame punk for ratings, its cena's stale shit that people are sick of, I even think the kids are getting bored of it.


I can blame CM Punk for ratings when everyone keeps saying he's carrying the show and he makes every segment he touches better and he's "leaving the Rock in the dust" and all of that kind of bullshit. If he's that great and that much of a world changer, why didn't anyone care about him until he turned heel on Raw? And even then...it didn't do good business. Couldn't even draw past 8500 fans at Survivor Series last year. That's fucking ridiculous and disgraceful if you want to get technical.



> And of course, its that idiotic booking, placing the belt below supercena that has meant they needed the strap on Rocky to give it even a smidge of credibility again.
> 
> Now they've managed to book themselves into a situation that can make the biggest heel for a decade. Winning dirty against Rock, whoever does it , will get more heat than anyone since Rock himself in that last heel run, and its guaranteed. They will of course, not give that to punk , ziggler or bryan as they should do to further the business, they will give a clean win to cena to appease his ego, and gain jack shit from the whole of the last year or so.



You don't understand something it seems. CM Punk is not who is getting build up. He's had his run. He got the endless mic time. He went over the roster. He's been pushed as far as he can. He wasn't able to be the #1 face so he turned heel and he whines in a clever way. It's cute. Dimwitted fans fall for it because they can't read between the lines but the truth is his promos aren't changing the industry and damn sure aren't increasing interest. Brock Lesnar returns last night and automatically the focus goes to him over CM Punk. No one is gonna buy Punk as Lesnar's equal. No chance in hell that will ever happen. 

BTW...people are out of their fucking mind if they think CM Punk is getting that belt again in 2013.

As for John Cena? Who cares. NY is gonna shit on him at WM 29. He's nothing.


----------



## peowulf

bigdog40 said:


> Cena's a face, and faces don't go around saying that they were screwed, even though most of the time, they are.


Sure, but he should at least act like he cares.


----------



## AthenaMark

Cena has been handed a bunch of title shots. Cried alot about being shafted over. The Edge stuff..Money in the Bank...Randy Orton....Big Show..Wade Barrett. All kind of shit.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

the roulette shit still exists? dam, I wanted to get back to the product now (royal rumble - wrestlemania)


----------



## Starbuck

Great Raw. I thoroughly enjoyed myself for the majority of the show and watched most of it too. It felt like there was a different energy surrounding everybody too for that matter. Mania season is definitely here. 

:lmao Punk. Guy was like a whiny little kid but highly entertaining. Loved him kicking the ropes and throwing a tantrum. Made me :lol. Then came the promo with Rock which was great. Heated exchange. Both guys were on. Seeing Rock with the title was so awesome. I marked for that. Last time he was champion I was around 12 or 13 years old so that was a cool moment. Wish he would change the belt though but I won't complain. 

Cena's promo was....not what I was expecting from him but still great. Serious Cena, taking things seriously and acting like a fucking adult is a sight for sore eyes tbh. I'm so glad he didn't treat the whole thing like a joke, he sold Punk and Rock as a threat and stuck to his character by choosing the harder option. I also liked how he went in on Rocky with the 'can't hold my jockstrap' line. That was a bit, dare I say it....heelsih...lol. We can only hope. I got a triple threat sort of feeling from that promo but that doesn't seem possible given what happened later in the night.

I knew that something was going down when the Vince/Heyman segment closed the show. Somebody else rightly pointed out that last year it was HHH/Big Johnny with Taker returning. This year it was Vince/Heyman with DA BROCKTAGON returning. Fuck I marked. The whole thing leading up to it was superbly done though, that can't be stressed enough. Heyman was fantastic, Vince was great and OH MY GOD WWE ACTUALLY FOLLOWED THROUGH WITH A STORYLINE AND PROVIDED EVERYBODY WITH A PAY OFF. My mind is fucking blown. All these Maddox appearances have actually led somewhere. All this talk of a conspiracy has actually led somewhere. A storyline has been brought full circle. I think this is the most shocking thing to happen in WWE in months and I'm not even joking. Hooray for storytelling and completing said stories. And to top it all off they go and bring Brock Lesnar back. Brilliant. 

I guess this all but confirms Brock/HHH then. I was wrong. I honestly believed Brock would fight Taker but that obviously doesn't seem to be the case anymore. Massive props to Vince for taking the F5. Guy is 68 years old and still taking bumps like a boss. 

Rock/Cena II and Brock/HHH seem all but certain now. They wouldn't have been my first choices but I'm just going to accept them happening. There's no point in ruining it for myself and bitching about everything. It's happening whether I like it or not so I may as well try and enjoy the ride. I reckon Brock/HHH is going to involve some sort of stipulation, possibly even Trips career to give it a little extra kick since Rock/Cena has the title. Who knows. Taker/Punk for the streak is going to be full of lulz if that's the plan. I just can't take that match seriously and never will. Ah well. If anything at least this RTWM will give us some laughs, intentional or not. 

Great show from top to bottom. Sandow/Seamus was a great match and the other Roulette match stips were fun, most of them anyways. Fun show.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Starbuck said:


> *Great show from top to bottom.* Sandow/Seamus was a great match and the other Roulette match stips were fun, most of them anyways. Fun show.


That's debatable. The top of Tensai's lingerie to the bottom of it wasn't all that "great."


----------



## StylinProfilin

Anyone have the video or know the song that played during The Rock's february 2013 magazine commercial "Can't Stop The Rock" ??

It sounded like Kevin Rudolf, maybe.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Awesome promo by Y2J, really enjoyed that segment... until Ziggler interrupted him.

It's just sad. Not counting Sandow vs Sheamus, ONLY parts of the show that I gave a fuck involved Rock, Lesnar, Y2J, Heyman and Vince. Current roster is so unbelievably bad. I don't care that his old, I want Jericho at the very top again. It doesn't matter if he puts over Ziggler, Barrett, Cesaro, etc. Current guys dont have what it takes to become a stars anyways, so why not? Y2J is at least entertaining.


----------



## AthenaMark

Just saw the Brock segment.....crowd loved him coming back. Felt like a top heel back changing things up. Good to see Rock/Jericho/Brock back at the top of the card. I still don't think ANYONE can touch D Bryan in that ring though. Kind of sad he won't be in a top match at Mania.


----------



## Starbuck

TomahawkJock said:


> That's debatable. The top of Tensai's lingerie to the bottom of it wasn't all that "great."


You kidding me? Tensai in the lingerie was hawt. :argh:


----------



## GrapplingAddict

Surprisingly good Raw. The only segments I skipped were the karaoke and Tensai stuff. Oh, and of course, the pointless Diva match. 

The Punk/Rock segment was awesome. Can't wait for the rematch. 

Cena actually managed to deliver a decent promo. Wonders never cease 

I marked for Brock. Heyman was great. I was legit scared for Vince. The man's 67 :shock


----------



## Brye

The Shield taking out DEM STARS. (Y)


----------



## nwoattitude

Rock got a hell of an ovation in the ring. WHenever he started to talk people were chanting like fuck. Why cant people be so invested in the new guys as well? Crowds really do make or break an event. I was expecting alot of boos. Heard a few but was expecting more. Wasnt expecting that ovation though. Generally surprised. Seems the Rock haters are over Punk losing. I am more excited for their EC match. Hope its better than the first one, which wasnt horrible but it wasnt a classic either. It was on par with Cena v Rock. Rock looked slightly better, but he was tired pretty early on still. Lesnar's return was predictable. Awesome still. But what i want to know is what is going to happen to The Shield. And Punk. I mean he was implicated to have paid The Shield. So what is going to be his punishment? And was all that jazz about justice all an act? Are The Shield just mrecs for hire? If so i am disappointed. I BELIEVED IN THE SHIELD. They were the best thing in WWE at the moment with Cena winning all the time, Punk's heel run starting to get meh, Rock hitting and missing, Ziggler back to the mid card, Sandow almost non existennt. I really liked seeing them and i liked the whole we believe in justice thing. Now they are just hired guns. Which sucks.


----------



## JY57

> - The feeling backstage at last night's RAW from Las Vegas was they lost the crowd during the 9pm - 10pm hour as it was a rough hour to watch. The WWE creative team has been burnt out lately as they book The Road to WrestleMania 29.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Night_s_RAW_Roulette.html#PqqSmz2LjCa6dXf0.99


----------



## Scrafty

:lmao


----------



## MrWrestlemania

Ziggler should've cashed in tonight when Del Rio was incapacitated. :langston


----------



## TheFranticJane

Punks rant had me in absolute stitches.
"I WAS SCREWED! I WAS SCREWED! I - DID - NOT - LOSE!"
:lol:


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

The superstars roulette wheel with the faces on looked like the smilies we use on here. Perhaps the guy who makes the props has seen this forum! 

unk2 :cena rock:cody2:ryback:sandow2:HHH2


----------



## Shawn Morrison

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Cena needs to take notes from Punk in how to sell a title loss.


Punk is a heel. Cena is a face who's not meant to whine like a crybaby about losing the title, but instead accept it and ask for a rematch, which is what he does.


----------



## -Extra-

I actually enjoyed Raw for what it was. Sure it wasnt the best start to RTWM, but all those comedy segments along with Jericho promo/match, Punk promo, Rock/Punk promo, Shield beatdown of Cena and Cesaro match were quality stuff. 
7.5/10


----------



## BANKSY

Rock not on Raw next week?

Wonder how they will get around that . SHIELD!~


----------



## Srdjan99

RAW from last night remembered me how annoying that roulette can be. These RAW Roulette shows are always bad. The sments were very good and the ending excellent, but the matches were shit


----------



## Evil Peter

Awesome job by Punk playing on his title loss. That's how it's done.

I'm glad he and Rock will have a normal rematch so we can see a little more of their feud before Cena takes over. I also prefer when Rock is having a promo with Punk since I must honestly say that he came off as a suck up to the crowd. That's of course normal for faces but it just seems so cheap. He still does it great when he focuses on his opponent though (and stops talking about how people look).

I liked Shield's beatdown this time since I actually didn't think they would come out on top, but seeing them destroy Cena, Sheamus and Ryback was nice. Hopefully the reveal with Heyman having paid them means that we will get to the next phase in their storyline.

I enjoyed seeing Jericho back and I would love it if he would somehow end up with a WM match against Daniel Bryan, even though that seems extremely unlikely.

Fun to see Lesnar come back as well, but it got tainted since it was the obvious set up to the idiotic part of having HHH go over him at WM. God forbid they let other people than part-timers and the already biggest star go over the returning legends...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Painful to watch. The end was worth it, but it's no good putting everything you have into the final segment, ignoring the rest of the show and just writing any old shit. The viewers they must have lost...

EVERY aspect of a show needs to be good. 

Just embarrassing.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

Evil Peter said:


> Awesome job by Punk playing on his title loss. That's how it's done.


Ok, for Punk's character, that was a fitting reaction to a title loss.

But that doesn't mean everyone else. Punk is meant to be a rebellious character. Others are meant to act professional, specially the faces. Can you see John Cena or Randy Orton as faces whining like that about a title loss? It would even look stupid for many heels. It's ok for Punk's character but that whiny speech doesn't suit everyone.


----------



## sharkboy22

And last night's RAW is a prime example of why I can't stay mad at WWE. Freaking awesome RAW, last night. 

Punk/Rock fucking owned! I can't believe I'm saying this but on the mic Punk>Rock. Punk is one of the top mic workers of all freaking time. Jesus, he was beast. So too was Rock. The entire segment was just INTENSE.

The only thing I'm still bummed out about is the possibility of Rock/Cena II. 

And Lesnar returning? WTF? RTWM seems to be shaping up to be pretty damn good.


----------



## BULLY

Punk/Heyman was the highlight of the show as per usual.

Although in fairness Rock and Cena weren't as bad as usual and actually managed to cut semi serious promos without pandering to the crowd as much. 

The dancing/kareoke segments were god-awful. Thank god for the fast forward button. 

Sheamus/Sandow was a good match. Was hard to watch Barrett lose to Bo Dallas. 

The end segment was gold. Heyman is so convincing I temporarily forgot I was watching a scripted tv show. Marked for Brock.

Overall a good show. Didn't make up for a horrible rumble, but it's something.


----------



## Strongside

The sad thing is WWE can be so much better if they'd let go of the wastes of TV time talent, such as Khali, Ryder, Tensai, Clay. Stop having those stupid fillers every 5 minutes and put on real matches. What was the point of making raw an hour longer if they're just gonna use it for fillers that are completely irrelevant.


----------



## Starbuck

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I tell you, the WWE is really lucky they have people like Punk, Heyman, Vince, Brock, and The Rock to cover up all the bad they do.*


Not really. Jericho/Ziggler/Hell No was good. Seamus/Sandow was good. Orton/Cesaro/Miz was good. Del Rio/Show was good. Of all the nights to complain, I don't think this should be one of them. Yeah, the Divas match, the singoff and the danceoff were stupid but the rest of the show was good to great.


----------



## GreenDude88

It was a real mixed bag of a show this week, with a fair few memorable moments which is always a good sign. Unfortunately most match ups were unremarkable and a waste of time, especially Cena versus Rhodes and the Divas contest, plus the karaoke and dance off challenges should've been cut in favour of something half decent. Jericho and Ziggler's tag match with Team Hell No was also disappointing.

On the plus side the CM Punk and Rock promos were stellar as was the Oron Cesaro encounter, we finally had the Maddox and Shield involvement with Punk and Heyman brought out in the open, Stratus announced as a HOF inductee was a nice announcement, Tensai showed promise as a face and of course we had the momentous return of Brock Lesnar. Say what you want about him but both matches and all the segments he's been involved with since returning last year have been solid.

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Evil Peter

Shawn Morrison said:


> Ok, for Punk's character, that was a fitting reaction to a title loss.
> 
> But that doesn't mean everyone else. Punk is meant to be a rebellious character. Others are meant to act professional, specially the faces. Can you see John Cena or Randy Orton as faces whining like that about a title loss? It would even look stupid for many heels. It's ok for Punk's character but that whiny speech doesn't suit everyone.


I don't mean that everyone should do it exactly like him, the core point is how you hype the title up by showing how much it mattered to you.

Smiling, saying "good job" and offer a handshake is sportsmanlike but WWE doesn't work as just sport, it needs the drama because it's not real competition. The titles only have as much value as the drama can portray. You can say that the other guy was the better man and still seem devastated that you've lost and promise that you will do everything you can to take it back.

And it's not like the faces are good sportsmen every time, and we've seen that it can work well. When Punk beat Cena and Big Show we had a backstage segment where Cena was being a sore loser and that made the outcome of the match mean so much more.


----------



## BANKSY

If you take the 3 absolutely terrible segments out , this would have been a real good 2 hour show.


----------



## Evil Peter

I also forgot to mention how brilliant the footage of Heyman with Maddox and The Shield was. It was so well directed where Heyman came off perfectly as the sleazy mafia type manager and The Shield really looked menacing when they came up behind Maddox.

WWE can do great segments. I just wish they had a higher percentage of those.


----------



## -Extra-

Tensai to tag with Clay as the Hip Hop Hippo character?


----------



## DA

Also I did LOL at Tensai trying to cover his tits with his hand when he was wearing lingerie even though we can see them fully when he is wrestling.


----------



## SUPER HANS

LOL at the writers being "burn out" seems it is becoming increasingly tough to repeat 2 feuds that have already happened.


----------



## JY57

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HxWNGv8j4Mg#!

backstage fallout: Bo Dallas, Tensai, Zack Ryder


----------



## murder

Can anyone explain the Heyman/Maddox/Shield situation. Why was Paul angry at Maddox? Why did the Shield attack him? Why was the camera still rolling? How did Vince get the footage?


----------



## SDWarrior

So are they going to delve into the fact that Punk was involved with the shield too or just vilify Heyman?


----------



## DA

murder said:


> Can anyone explain the Heyman/Maddox/Shield situation. Why was Paul angry at Maddox?


Heyman was angry at Maddox because Maddox kept pestering him for work and stuff. Heyman said that when he wants help from the Shield, HE goes to the Shield and pays them, Maddox could have blown Heyman's cover by pestering him on Raw.



> Why did the Shield attack him?


Heyman ordered them too.



> Why was the camera still rolling?


Maddox's cameraman wanted to record the conversation.



> How did Vince get the footage?


The camera washed up on the shore after Maddox and the cameraman were fed to the fishes.


----------



## BANKSY

Maddox kept wanting more from Heyman for what happened at HIAC (Money/His own show) till Heyman had enough. I got the impression Maddox was blackmailing Heyman a bit. Shield are working for Heyman so their attack was ordered by him. The camera still rolling was probably Maddox's camera guy pretending to turn it off. Vince probably got given this by Maddox after his beat down which will probably lead to him getting a spot on the roster in return for it.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Brock Lesnar w/Paul Heyman V HHH /Vince Mcmahon Street Fight at Wrestlemania, Winner's manager gets control of Raw (Heyman uses court cases as leverage) Brock wins, Heyman assumes power, with a faction of Brock, Punk, and the Shield. Book it.


----------



## -Extra-

ashes11 said:


> Brock Lesnar w/Paul Heyman V HHH /Vince Mcmahon Street Fight at Wrestlemania, Winner's manager gets control of Raw (Heyman uses court cases as leverage) Brock wins, Heyman assumes power, with a faction of Brock, Punk, and the Shield. Book it.


Or have HHH get his win back and resume the status quo. :lol Sadly this will happen more than likely.


----------



## I Came To Play

murder said:


> Can anyone explain the Heyman/Maddox/Shield situation. Why was Paul angry at Maddox? Why did the Shield attack him? Why was the camera still rolling? How did Vince get the footage?


Because Maddox kept bothering him and asking him for favours, after Punk and Heyman had took him from NXT.

Teach him a lesson.

The camera man who films Maddox everywhere was still secretly filming.

Er, let me think Maddox and his cameraman gave it to Vince to get back at Heyman.

Usually WWE is mindfuckery but that was easy to follow.


----------



## SUPER HANS

-Extra- said:


> Or have HHH get his win back and resume the status quo. :lol Sadly this will happen more than likely.


Either that or Cena beats them in a 1 v 5 handicap match, overcoming DEM odds.


----------



## I Came To Play

Brock returning was great (dissapointed at the lack of DAT beard though). Only thing is him taking Vince out, basically confirm he's facing HHH at Mania, which I just really don't want to see, the match at SummerSlam was a dissapointment and it's obvious that HHH will win.


----------



## kiguel182

I liked this week's episode, if you skip stuff like the dance off and suck it becomes more enjoyable. Also, watching it on the next day gets you rid of commercials every 10 minutes or so.

With that being said this week we got CM Punk completely out of control, he played is part to perfection with Rock just being at the top of the world looking down on him. I didn't like The Rock's solo promo but the interaction between the two of them is great.

Heyman was on fire, this guy has to be one of the best talkers ever, he just sells everything he says and is really believable. Great performance. Can't see any fault with it. The fact that Brock Lesnar showed up in the end just made it the cherry on the top and was a great manner to finish things with a bang.I was expecting The Shield but the pay off was way better.

Also, it should be noted the continuity in the Heyman/Shield/Maddox story being taken care off and things actually seem planed and make sense. It's a rare sighting this days and I hope this trend continues.

Cena promo wasn't half bad (even if predictable),Sheamus vs Sandow was an enjoyable TV match and Jericho is always awesome.

Stills bums me out that they barely let Bryan wreslte this days, I like the comedy bits but the guy is one of the best technical wrestlers on the planet and just does kicks for 5 minutes every week. A waste.

Overall, good show if you skip the filler stuff and let Bryan do more in the ring. Let's see what next week brings us.


----------



## Oh you didn't know

Its a badly scripted wrasslin show


----------



## Rickey

Man Raw as a whole was horrible. 

Paul Heyman killed it though and I like Punk WAY more now that he's lost the title. He's not repetitive like he was when he held it he's angry and annoyed and I don't know I like it. 

Quotes of the night:
*"THIS IS A WASTE OF CODY RHODES!"*
So true.
*After the Divas Match I believe* 
*"We promise...it'll get better."*
*During the Divas Match*
*"This is god awful."*

Punk: *"I'm gonna stand on stage like a punk ass bitch because it's cool to swear ladies and gentleman!"*

Rock: *"Good stay on the stage, ya' punk ass bitch IF YA SMELLLLLL!!!!!"*
:lmao

Sheamus vs. Sandow was okay.


----------



## dxbender

Rickey said:


> Punk: *"I'm gonna stand on stage like a punk ass bitch because it's cool to swear ladies and gentleman!"*


Apparently it's not cool in Canada. This is the first time I can remember(since Punks promo in 2011) that the station that airs Raw in Canada, actually censored a word.


----------



## Clique

Rickey said:


> Punk: *"I'm gonna stand on stage like a punk ass bitch because it's cool to swear ladies and gentleman!"*
> 
> Rock: *"Good stay on the stage, ya' punk ass bitch IF YA SMELLLLLL!!!!!"*
> :lmao



:lmao That entire segment was another entertaining Rock & Punk exchange. Love the intensity they are bringing and the verbal jabs they are taking at each other. And Punk's venom about house shows was MUCH better than Cena's "couldn't hold my jock strap" line.


----------



## Bushmaster

I seriously wouldn't mind Raw being 3 hours of Punk,Rock and Heyman promos and The Shield just beating down everyone on the roster. 

Punk was amazing on the mic again. Him and Rock are so perfect for eachother, Heyman showed why he is the best on a non wrestler role and Shield surprised me by actually standing their ground and beating up the super faces. Sucks though since it'll probably lead to a 6 man tag where the Shield have no chance in hell at winning.


----------



## dan the marino

You know looking back, I thought they were just having Maddox walk around clueless because they had no idea what to do with them but I guess they had an idea and booked in advance for once. If only they put as much effort into planning out storylines for the rest of the show RAW could actually be great.


----------



## Rickey

dxbender said:


> Apparently it's not cool in Canada. This is the first time I can remember(since Punks promo in 2011) that the station that airs Raw in Canada, actually censored a word.


Oh wow. Yeah guess I can understand why, but I think Rock might have used 'Bitch' before on someone. Think it might have been Cena last year. Didn't know it was censored in Canada.


Clique said:


> :lmao That entire segment was another entertaining Rock & Punk exchange. Love the intensity they are bringing and the verbal jabs they are taking at each other. And Punk's venom about house shows was MUCH better than Cena's "couldn't hold my jock strap" line.


Agreed one of the highlights of the night along with Heyman's segment. Way more interested in their feud than Rock/Cena, also love Punk without the title and how frustrated he is. He's just mad as hell. I love it.


----------



## Loudness

Clique said:


> :lmao That entire segment was another entertaining Rock & Punk exchange. Love the intensity they are bringing and the verbal jabs they are taking at each other. And Punk's venom about house shows was MUCH better than Cena's "couldn't hold my jock strap" line.


I lold when Cena got 100% boos from the crowd when he mentioned that, even Cenas fans prefer The Rock since he appeals more to the female/children audience than Cena (better looks/superhero persona etc), along with the adult crowd that is 100% pro Rocky obviously. You know you're a shitty babyface when the top heel gets more sympy from the fans than you. The fans at RR made me think that Punk actually belongs in the ring with Rock (and he's shown good mic work for the whole feud aswell), I mean the crowd was still 80/20 to 60-40 at the RR (mostly pro Rock on RAWs building up to RR) or so but 

a) Punks a heel and

b) Let's go Rocky/CM Punk and Boots to Asses/Knees to Faces alternating chants.

Cenas a babyface who only has the female/children audience to cater to, and once that is taken away he's a full on hated wrestler. Rock vs Cena is going to have a terrible dynamic, too bad Pyro was right and it's not going to be Rock vs Punk II, would be better from a fan dynamic and entertainment standpoint.


----------



## Saint Dick

Heyman was brilliant.

BROCK


----------



## ShiftyLWO

Rickey said:


> Rock: *"Good stay on the stage, ya' punk ass bitch IF YA SMELLLLLL!!!!!"*
> :lmao


:lmao:lmao
funniest shit of the night.

on the plus side, it looks like the fans will loosen up a bit and start swearing at the wrestlers again.

Cena im comin for you ya punk ass bitch
IF YA SMELLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dxbender

Rickey said:


> Oh wow. Yeah guess I can understand why, but I think Rock might have used 'Bitch' before on someone. Think it might have been Cena last year.


That's the point! He used it before and it WASN'T censored. So the fact that they suddenly censor it now, makes no sense. Especially when Raw is rated 14+ in Canada and they constantly play the whole "viewer discretion is advised" message. What's the point of that message or a 14+ rating if stuff like that gets censored anyways.

Family Guy is rated PG in Canada yet when words like that are said, it's uncensored.



Without thinking about what actually did happen, anyone else find it funny to hear how much fans were cheering when the lingerie pillow fight option on the wheel was chosen(since fans thought a diva spun that). If WWE does actually listen to its fans, I don't get how they won't realize that this is stuff fans want to see out of the divas...That was one of loudest reactions for (what people thought was going to be) a divas match, in a long time


----------



## The Lady Killer

Gimmick Raws are usually pretty bad, especially when you factor in that you're watching a PG show w/a Vegas theme. Kind of an oxymoron. When I think of Vegas, I think of strippers, booze, clubs and cocaine, not a 7-foot Punjabi karaoke singer. :StephenA2

Once you're able to get over that:

Orton/Cesaro was a solid TV match that furthers the midcard storyline between Miz and Cesaro. Nothing to complain about here, as long as Cesaro doesn't take too many clean losses. 

Comedy stuff was bad. That's what DVR is for.

Sheamus/Sandow had a pretty entertaining Tables match. It's odd how Rhodes Scholars can look like jobbers on PPV then the following night Sandow goes toe to toe w/Sheamus in a physical gimmick match. 

Punk was awesome last night. Another great exchange between him and Rock.

Segment of the night was obviously the final segment. Heyman is GOAT material on the mic. His facial expressions and conviction are second to none. BROCK returning had me marking out like a 10 year old, and I already knew it was coming since I read the spoilers. The guy just has an entire different aura about him. When that music plays and he walks out, you know something BADASS is about to happen and someone is going to get fucked up. Vince nearly died on that F5. He's fucking insane to be bumping like that at his age.

What this means going forward: 

Cena seemed to hint at a triple threat w/Rock and Punk since he couldn't beat either of them. I could see him going over in a triple threat @ Mania, maybe w/Rock taking the pin so that Cena can say he pinned Rock but Punk can continue their one-on-one feud by claiming that Cena still hasn't pinned him.

If we get a BROCK/GAME rematch, so be it, but I have a feeling HHH will call upon Taker to do his bidding, and we'll get BROCK/Taker @ Mania. At least I hope that's what happens.


----------



## Rankles75

Impressive, even by Cena's standards, for him to bury three people in the same show. Say what you like about HHH but at least he does put wrestlers over once in a while. Cena's just a cancer on the business.....


----------



## Srdjan99

You know, all these Cena hating is driving me insane. Yeah, I'm not a Cena fan either but i don't hate him anymore after 2012. The simple fact that he lost to Rock at WM told me a lot of things. I'm sure that he could have gotten that win if he pushed Vince for it, but no, he really wanted to put Rock over at that time. Then he put Ziggler over at TLC. I don't agree that he buried Dolph, because like Jericho would say, Dolph won the big one


----------



## The Lady Killer

Srdjan99 said:


> You know, all these Cena hating is driving me insane. Yeah, I'm not a Cena fan either but i don't hate him anymore after 2012. The simple fact that he lost to Rock at WM told me a lot of things. I'm sure that he could have gotten that win if he pushed Vince for it, but no, he really wanted to put Rock over at that time. Then he put Ziggler over at TLC. I don't agree that he buried Dolph, because like Jericho would say, Dolph won the big one




Not really a Cena basher myself, but you do realize that Cena put Rock over because he knew they were going to have more than one match, right?

Also, sure, Ziggler won @ TLC via interference from AJ, but Dolph also lost on consecutive Raws after Cena kicked out of like 15 finishers. That was pretty bad.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

so 'bitch' was censored for you guys on last nights raw?

it wasn't censored when i watched it, the west coast u.s. airing.


----------



## The Lady Killer

I live on the west coast and it wasn't censored for me.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

The Lady Killer said:


> I live on the west coast and it wasn't censored for me.


whoops i meant to say it wasn't on mine either.

they were talking about censoring something so i was curious.


----------



## Srdjan99

The Lady Killer said:


> Not really a Cena basher myself, but you do realize that Cena put Rock over because he knew they were going to have more than one match, right?
> 
> Also, sure, Ziggler won @ TLC via interference from AJ, but Dolph also lost on consecutive Raws after Cena kicked out of like 15 finishers. That was pretty bad.


I haven;t thought that Cena knew that. I thought that Vince told them that Once in a Lifetime, really means Once in a Lifetime )


----------



## Bushmaster

It wasnt censored for me and why would it be anyways. Its cool to swear unk


----------



## The Lady Killer

Srdjan99 said:


> I haven;t thought that Cena knew that. I thought that Vince told them that Once in a Lifetime, really means Once in a Lifetime )


You should know not to take anything they say at face value.


----------



## Awesome22

I honestly can't believe some people found the show enjoyable.


----------



## Shazayum

When is the next time the Rock is on RAW?


----------



## ShiftyLWO

Awesome22 said:


> I honestly can't believe some people found the show enjoyable.


it was garbage. only the rock punk heyman vince brock segmants were worth watching.

and jericho telling langston the E stands for his bra size lmfao.
that was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Rickey

dxbender said:


> That's the point! He used it before and it WASN'T censored. So the fact that they suddenly censor it now, makes no sense. Especially when Raw is rated 14+ in Canada and they constantly play the whole "viewer discretion is advised" message. What's the point of that message or a 14+ rating if stuff like that gets censored anyways.
> 
> Family Guy is rated PG in Canada yet when words like that are said, it's uncensored.


Oh. Kinda strange unless WWE themselves wanted that censored after the fact like they do for the hulu replay(I think). 



> Without thinking about what actually did happen, anyone else find it funny to hear how much fans were cheering when the lingerie pillow fight option on the wheel was chosen(since fans thought a diva spun that). If WWE does actually listen to its fans, I don't get how they won't realize that this is stuff fans want to see out of the divas...That was one of loudest reactions for (what people thought was going to be) a divas match, in a long time


Honestly that would have been better than what we did get for the divas. I mean WTF happened there? :argh: That 'match' just spun out of control. Ref straight up refusing to DQ Kaitlyn after the headress attack and the 'lumberjills' just storming the ring. 

Cole: *"Uh, we promise folks...it'll get better."*
JBL: *"I hope so."*

:lol


----------



## SonoShion

Shazayum said:


> When is the next time the Rock is on RAW?


The week after the next.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Punk to cut a promo saying that the champ couldn't make it due to prior obligations plz.


----------



## Srdjan99

There will be a promo about The Rock not being there, made by punk, 100% sure of that


----------



## JY57

Shazayum said:


> When is the next time the Rock is on RAW?


go home show for EC (along with Smackdown go home)


----------



## ShiftyLWO

so the wwe champion can't make it to raw. what a fuckin joke.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon

ShiftyLWO said:


> so the wwe champion can't make it to raw. what a fuckin joke.


A real joke is having a guy hold the title for 400 plus days but only headline PPV with Cena


----------



## Srdjan99

And with Ryback, and with Miz&Del Rio


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

And with Rock.

However it's a joke for the first half of his reign WWE insisted on putting Cena/Laurinaitis, Cena/Kane, and Cena/Big Show as main events over the champion's match.


----------



## -Extra-

The rematch is happening via satellite. unk2
Unless they focus heavily next week on Brock/Vince/Heyman it looks like a dull Raw on front of us.
Or just make it Raw is Jericho.


----------



## spezzano2311

Last night was the first time I've ever been happy to see 3MB haha. (Jinder talking is still laughable :')). Jericho on the mic was my highlight for most of the show until Lesnar came out obviously.


----------



## Rumitus

The Lady Killer said:


> Not really a Cena basher myself, but you do realize that Cena put Rock over because he knew they were going to have more than one match, right?
> 
> Also, sure, Ziggler won @ TLC via interference from AJ, but Dolph also lost on consecutive Raws after Cena kicked out of like 15 finishers. That was pretty bad.


What annoys me, is that there's no ultimate payoff in this besides what everyone already predicted. Cena has had almost nothing at all left to gain more than anyone else for years.

So Cena loses "once in a lifetime" to Rock, then Rock goes on to fulfil the promise and regain the belt after 10 years... Yet above the entire roster, nobody else in those 10 long years has been built big enough and badass enough to even consider facing The Rock at the next WM except the 12 time world champ, one of the the most dominantly booked men in history, Cena for a "second in a lifetime". Only for Cena to go over the people's GOAT and cement himself as the unwanted and half denied people's GOAT. It's not like it wasn't predictable as we were saying this last year, but it sure seems a massive fucking waste of time and resources.


----------



## The High King

kickhisheadin said:


> I'm thinking HHH/Lesnar happens at EC. Punk turns helps HHH win leading to Lesnar vs. Punk Wrestlemania. HHH don't draw as a face.


spot on,


----------



## obby

Just finished the show. Really disappointed that Punk knew about it all along. They should have gone with Heyman working behind his back. Also, Tensai is gold as a comedy character. I wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> A real joke is having a guy hold the title for 400 plus days but only headline PPV with Cena


Yeah, except that is not Punk's fault, it's Vince putting his top star over no matter how bad his matches are sometimes.


----------



## Chingo Bling

obby said:


> Just finished the show. Really disappointed that Punk knew about it all along. They should have gone with Heyman working behind his back. Also, Tensai is gold as a comedy character. I wish him nothing but the best.


Even more dissapointed, they give Punk a rematch after striping him of the title, for cheating. Makes zero sense. Even worse that Cena came off as the booker.

Now I'm certain they create it into a 3 way and have Cena over come the odds again.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Punk was never stripped, the match was restarted.


----------



## Bryan D.

Just finished the show. I thought this was a decent Raw, but nothing special. I hate the Raw Roulette thing and i hope this is never coming back.

Apart from that, i enjoyed some matches like Cesaro/Orton, Sheamus/Sandow and the tag-team match, where Jericho totally owned Ziggler :lmao

Punk opening segment, Punk/Rock promo, The Shield attack and the Brock Lesnar return were great segments, especially the last one.

Brock = ratings :brock


----------



## Oh you didn't know

Im still predicting Cena wins triple threat at Mania, then Dolph cashes in MITB and wins. Also am I the only one who thinks Brock is a waste of time and $$ ? I guess Vince needs more guys not working house shows or likes watching Lesnar job twice a year


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Rock has lost a step for sure, on the mic.


----------



## DOPA

*Raw positives*

* CM Punk: Punk was amazing on this show, his reaction to losing the title and his hilarious delusion act is simply brilliant. Definitely the best part about the show tonight.

* Jericho on the mic: Great to see Jericho back and the old Y2J kicking into gear. Really good work on the mic from Jericho as expected. Business as usual from one of the GOAT's. Welcome back (Y)

* Del Rio/Show segment: I personally loved this. I thought this was really good and everything done was spot on. Using the duct tape to reverse the roles was done nicely and Show really came across like a monster. Ricardo's selling was done well but Del Rio's reactions told the story. Sold it so well, the facial expressions, the shouting out, the act of desperation by Del Rio especially the look on his face trying to help a defenseless Ricardo who was getting beaten on. It got Show a lot of heat which should transfer over to more support for Del Rio in the eyes of the casuals. Done really well.

* Heyman/Vince segment, Lesnar returns: Good segment with Vince and Heyman. Heyman was exceptional here, the defending of his position and then his reaction when the evidence came out against him was brilliant. The video footage was interesting but pretty much confirms Heyman's involvement with the Shield and probably Punk's too. Interesting attack on Maddox, maybe seeing a face turn for him. Lesnar returning was not a big surprise for me but it was well done. Simple but effective.

* Sheamus vs Sandow: Gotta give Sheamus a lot of credit for his selling in the match. Very consistent with the Shield attack and was consistent throughout the match. This was a good match, good psychology and storytelling with the tables and the arm. Again, really good selling from Sheamus throughout. Entertaining match.

* Orton vs Cesaro: Typically good match from these two. Cesaro is the fucking king of TV matches still in my mind. Predictable use of the special ref stipulation. But pretty good.

*Raw Negatives*

* Raw Roulette = Filler time: A lot of crap on this show which doesn't deserve their own points. From the divas match which went nowhere to the make me laugh challenge to the horrible dancing contest. I completely skipped Khali's segment just because its Khali. Just so unnecessary. Can't they fill the time with anything better?

* Ziggler's promo: I'm a big fan of Ziggler's but its evident he cannot do live back and forth promos. Against Cena live he came off extremely forced and scripted. So much so that AJ who had half the time Ziggler had on the mic came off way more convincing and natural than he did. Tonight against Jericho once again he came across very forced and scripted. He repeated about three times to Jericho asking him what he was doing here. Come on...really weak performance here. Big E sounded more convincing in one line than Ziggler did at all. Big fucking E.

* Cena vs Cody: For those who keep shouting out BURIAL! at every fucking loss someone takes. Well here is an example of what a burial actually is. Cody Rhodes, the man who had an 8 month IC title reign and challenged for the tag team titles at the Rumble got a total of *ONE KICK*, yes thats right, *ONE KICK* on John Cena. The rest consisted of Cena pretty much beating Cody like he was a complete jobber. I understand you need to make Cena look strong, but this was fucking pathetic.

* Bo Dallas vs Wade Barrett: Now I'm going to admit I'm completely biased here. The underdog/1-2-3 kid style booking in this situation is not a bad idea, its actually a great idea for someone like Bo Dallas coming in who does not look like someone who should be a legit threat to Barrett. Here is the big glaring problem: Bo Dallas fucking sucks. He has average working skills, not anything special to warrant him getting called up before better talent like Bray Wyatt, Paige or Ohno. His character fucking sucks, he is the most cookie cutter babyface you can get. His look sucks, his theme sucks, his screeching sucks. Everything about him screams terrible, let for some reason WWE sees something in him. And he is allowed to get a fluke victory over Wade Barrett...someone who potentially could be a world champion down the line. I'm really perplexed as to what WWE sees in this kid.

* Cena's promo/ Shield beatdown: compared to last week's fuckery this promo was fucking Raven genius quality. Cena did well putting over Punk and also the severity of losing to the Rock....yet in the process belittled the World Heavyweight Championship and pretty much stated it was the B World Championship. Way to fucking go you moron. Furthermore the promo itself was just painfully average for someone who has just won the Royal Rumble. The Shields beatdown after was cool, WWE obviously care a lot about the Shield as they are still making them look really dangerous and a big force. These beatdowns are getting a little old now though. WWE needs to vary their booking more, have them jump people backstage, have them jump them on their entrances, in the parking lot....not always coming through the crowd and into the arena. WWE are doing great to keeping the mystique of the Shield even after the video package with Heyman (which was good) but they need to keep interest on the Shield by varying up the booking a little bit.

* Commentary: Commentary really bothered me on this show but particularly in one part: the divas match. They pretty much buried the divas match and the division with their commentary. Just shows how much WWE cares about them. Seriously, they need to stop shitting on segments and try and put them over for christ's sake. It's not hard to not shit on the talent in the segment. Even if the segment is bad like the divas match was you do not tell the viewer that what their watching is shit because then if you show that you as a commentator think its bad and don't care about it then the casual viewer won't give a shit either which only damages the already dying divas division and is bad for the WWE as a whole. Jesus fucking christ you morons.


----------



## DiBiase

i liked Khali singing "Sexy Boy" lol


----------



## The Main Headliner

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Rock has lost a step for sure, on the mic.


Wow. While the IWC hate of the Rock is utterly ridiculous and hypocritcal. And while I'd gladly take Present Rock over 95 percent of the current Roster on the mic, i must say:

WOW. That wasn't even the rock in his prime and that was friggin sick and i'll admit, on another level; flow of comments, jokes, insults, etc; crazy that was now almost 9 years ago. Rock was "part time" but he was only a year or two in to making 2-3 month stretches of appearences after 5 straight years, so certainly he was much, MUCH, MUCH sharper. You can definitely see the difference, which isn't a bad thing because no star after coming back for so long will ever be as good as his prime. Jordan couldn't beat Jordan. Austin in 2003-random appearances till 2011 doesn't touch Austin in 97-99. Current Rock isn't 98-2004 Nation/Corporate/People's Champion/Hollywood Rock.

But Legends are legends and watching that reminds me why Rock has no other competition besides Hogan and Austin, why he is where he is and why even past his prime in the ruthless aggression era he was better than most on the roster.


----------



## Green Light

Rock was in his prime then^

2003/2004 Rock >>>> all

His charisma and confidence on the mic was off the charts during that time


----------



## JoseBxNYC

People say Triple H knows what is good for business :lmao

The only thing this guy cares about is his damn ego. He thinks he can draw in another match with Lesnar more than Taker. What a delusional egotistical fuck. Face it Hunter you'll never be better and be in the same list as than Austin, The Rock, HBK & Taker.


----------



## Wtkace

After watching last monday night Raw, the main event at Wrestlemania 29 is set: Cena vs The rock and HHH vs Brock Lesnar, too obvious. If there is a place foe betting, I'm cashing my money in all in!!!

http://www.empowernetwork.com/wtkace/my-prediction-for-main-event-at-wrestlemania-29/


----------



## LovelyElle890

JoseBxNYC said:


> People say Triple H knows what is good for business :lmao
> 
> The only thing this guy cares about is his damn ego. He thinks he can draw in another match with Lesnar more than Taker. What a delusional egotistical fuck. Face it Hunter you'll never be better and be in the same list as than Austin, The Rock, HBK & Taker.


This is why Hunter is the best heel. Doesn't even show up and people keep talking about his diabolical schemes. Yeah, like Rock is showing up to wrestle in the midcard, or Taker, or Lesnar, or etc. They don't even get crap for it, so why should he. If HHH doesn't wrestle Lesnar or ends up losing to Lesnar again, y'all haters need to sign a letter that says, "My bad. Sorry Haitch," because Triple H helped Brock Lesnar recover from the Cena loss. He tapped out and looked pitiful. While everyone else is off doing other things, he is trying to keep Vince from running the production into the ground. Oh and he also gave the IWC's golden boy a 400+ day title run.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

LovelyElle890 said:


> This is why Hunter is the best heel. Doesn't even show up and people keep talking about his diabolical schemes. Yeah, like Rock is showing up to wrestle in the midcard, or Taker, or Lesnar, or etc. They don't even get crap for it, so why should he. If HHH doesn't wrestle Lesnar or ends up losing to Lesnar again, y'all haters need to sign a letter that says, "My bad. Sorry Haitch," because Triple H helped Brock Lesnar recover from the Cena loss. He tapped out and looked pitiful. While everyone else is off doing other things, he is trying to keep Vince from running the production into the ground. Oh and he also gave the IWC's golden boy a 400+ day title run.


Triple H is responsible for Punk's reign? You must be the biggest mark on the planet. CM Punk's work was done by himself. His pipe bomb, his popularity, mechardise sales, match quality and his persona was all Punk's hard work.


----------



## Delbusto

Show had it's good and bad. I thought the Bo Dallas RAW debut came out well, even though I'm not a big fan of the guy at the moment. The Big Show and Del Rio segment was also really cool, all three guys did their parts well. Couple of other decent matches, but the roulette theme was pretty lame, as it usually is imo.


----------



## Jingoro

the high points were very good: del rio and ricardo getting beat down by big show, heyman promo followed by brock appearance, and of course the best part being the shield running in and fucking up cena and all the other superheroes.

the low points however were so bad that i felt like climbing underneath the couch in shame.


----------



## fulcizombie

Horrible raw. The wwe writers managed to make a raw that had rock, lesnar, jericho awful and that's an achievement in itself .
The bad parts of raw were stupid beyond belief and the serious parts diabolical . The CMpunk/Rock mini-feud took a turn for the worse with the awful promos by both , Jericho's segment was stupid (at least the match with ziggler will be good) and they ARE going with HHH/Lesnar 2....give me a break !!! The lost tape segment was pathetic . John Cena gave an incoherent promo spending 10 minutes talking about nothing just to announce tha he is going for the wwe belt . I actually found the ADR-Big show part disturbing and not in a good way .
At the end of the show i was thinking ...WTF did i just watch ? Everything is incoherent and has no focus. This combination of horrible humor , PG moments , pseudo-attitude moments is vomit-inducing . I can't wait to see how bad things will be when the cena-rock and HHH-lesnar feuds officially begin ...


----------



## Rick Sanchez

When the part timers are on the show, the other parts suffer cuz Vince feels he doesn't have to try, since some of these guys will get a better rated segment anyway. Besides, the Roulette Raws are always shitty.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

JoseBxNYC said:


> People say Triple H knows what is good for business :lmao
> 
> The only thing this guy cares about is his damn ego. He thinks he can draw in another match with Lesnar more than Taker. What a delusional egotistical fuck. Face it Hunter you'll never be better and be in the same list as than Austin, The Rock, HBK & Taker.


That's what kills him.

No matter how many mega stars he books himself to go over he'll never be in the same league as Austin & Rock.


----------



## Cmpunk91

fulcizombie said:


> Horrible raw. The wwe writers managed to make a raw that had rock, lesnar, jericho awful and that's an achievement in itself .
> The bad parts of raw were stupid beyond belief and the serious parts diabolical . The CMpunk/Rock mini-feud took a turn for the worse with the awful promos by both , Jericho's segment was stupid (at least the match with ziggler will be good) and they ARE going with HHH/Lesnar 2....give me a break !!! The lost tape segment was pathetic . John Cena gave an incoherent promo spending 10 minutes talking about nothing just to announce tha he is going for the wwe belt . I actually found the ADR-Big show part disturbing and not in a good way .
> At the end of the show i was thinking ...WTF did i just watch ? Everything is incoherent and has no focus. This combination of horrible humor , PG moments , pseudo-attitude moments is vomit-inducing . I can't wait to see how bad things will be when the cena-rock and HHH-lesnar feuds officially begin ...


Really?


----------



## murder

As far as drawing goes Hunter is well ahead of HBK and Taker and not that far behind Austin and Rock. And inside the wrestling world, Hunter has always been a bigger draw than Lesnar.

What's with the sudden hate for him again while he's not even on TV? Just because he might be wrestling Lesnar and maybe beat him?! 

You know Lesnar has lost before and will lose after it again. It's not that big of a deal. Even though I would prefer another match or maybe Lesnar beating Hunter again. I'm sure they will do anything but bury Lesnar because they just invested another 3 or 4 million in him.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

People just don't wanna see HHH/Brock II, that's all. And obviously it's his fault.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

HHH is in the same league as Taker/Shawn.HHH is a bigger draw than both(Taker at WM is an exception)

HHH is the greatest heel of all time.Comparing him to Brock Lesnar is ridiculous.Lesnar wouldn't even be relevant nowdays if not for what he achieved outside WWE.


----------



## Cmpunk91

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> HHH is in the same league as Taker/Shawn.HHH is a bigger draw than both(Taker at WM is an exception)
> 
> HHH is the greatest heel of all time.Comparing him to Brock Lesnar is ridiculous.Lesnar wouldn't even be relevant nowdays if not for what he achieved outside WWE.


Brock Lesnar when he first started rose to the top and made as big as impact quicker than I seen.


----------



## spezzano2311

fulcizombie said:


> Horrible raw. The wwe writers managed to make a raw that had rock, lesnar, jericho awful and that's an achievement in itself .
> The bad parts of raw were stupid beyond belief and the serious parts diabolical . The CMpunk/Rock mini-feud took a turn for the worse with the awful promos by both , Jericho's segment was stupid (at least the match with ziggler will be good) and they ARE going with HHH/Lesnar 2....give me a break !!! The lost tape segment was pathetic . John Cena gave an incoherent promo spending 10 minutes talking about nothing just to announce tha he is going for the wwe belt . I actually found the ADR-Big show part disturbing and not in a good way .
> At the end of the show i was thinking ...WTF did i just watch ? Everything is incoherent and has no focus. This combination of horrible humor , PG moments , pseudo-attitude moments is vomit-inducing . I can't wait to see how bad things will be when the cena-rock and HHH-lesnar feuds officially begin ...


Wow. I disagree but that's not the point, if you are going to be that critical you obv don't enjoy it. Switch off.


----------



## Shazayum

Just rewatched Rock's promo. Wasn't as bad as I thought it was when I first watched it.


----------

